# Nirvana Fan Club! Share Your Nirvana Plants/Buds/Experience/Anything



## chb444220 (May 3, 2010)

_*The Nirvana Fan Club*_


Hey everyone! Well this is the Nirvana Fan Club. Anyone can post pictures, videos, or w.e. you want, as long as its Nirvana Related. What I would like to see most though is Nirvana Plants!! 

I've only grown Nirvana's White Widow so far, but am planning on buying some Bubbleicious Seeds pretty soon, and would eventually like to buy a lot more strains. 

The ones I'm interested in most are AK-48, BlackJack, Blue Mystic, Chrystal, Ice, Urban Poison, Norhtern Lights, RaspBerry Cough, ummm.. I know there's a few more. But anywayz, it would be nice to have pics of all the different types of strains, and people can compare plants and what now.

But yeaaa, basically I just wanted to make a thread dedicated to Nirvana and their strains! I'm hoping that this thread will catch on and become popular!

Well, to start this thread off, I will post a few pics of my White Widow. If you are going to post a pic of your plant, try to post any basic info. such as Veg time, Flowering time, Soil, nute, and strain of course. =) 

Ok soo here we go.

*Strain:* White Widow
*Veg Time:* 3 Weeks from seed
*Flowering Time:* 8 Weeks
*Soil:* Miracle Grow - Moisture Control
*Nutes:* Schultz All Purpose Plant Food
*Final Yield:* 3.15 ounce



Allllrighty guys. Come on. Show me what you guys got? I wanna see some beautiful Plant and Bud shots!​


----------



## Herry2 (May 3, 2010)

I'm growing 8 Nirvana WW from seed right now. Flipped them to 12/12 on saturday and am hoping I can get a female or two out of the bunch to yield like yours. I'll be sure and let you know but I have a ways to go, still. 

Great looking grow, man.


----------



## WolfScott (May 3, 2010)

Hay you!! lol Is this your thread...for real.....and you left out Quote "Nirvana's most potent Indica strain" Aurora Indica! Well you should be ashamed of your self.... I see you got the White Widow on the top of the list!!! It should have been alphabetically with the Aurora on the top of the list and White Widow On the bottom LOL ...... just messing with ya!

Aurora Indica Is my favorite Nirvana strain so far, but who am I to judge I've only grew Aurora Indica so far and she is not even done yet!! lol This is a pic of her though and she is for sure the best most potent plant I've ever grew!


----------



## cooknsmoke (May 3, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> Picture #5 look awesome! love the technique


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 4, 2010)

I have grown PPP, Blue Mystic, Papaya, Aurora, Blackjack.. and I have one Ice seed that I havent planted.


----------



## chb444220 (May 4, 2010)

Herry2 said:


> I'm growing 8 Nirvana WW from seed right now. Flipped them to 12/12 on saturday and am hoping I can get a female or two out of the bunch to yield like yours. I'll be sure and let you know but I have a ways to go, still.
> 
> Great looking grow, man.


Niiice. Im sure you can get it man.. I didnt do anything special really.. The strain just grew really well for me. I had 9 CFL's and 1 floro tube runnin at 330 watts tho on the 1 plant... soo maybe that had sumthin to do with it? lol

But yeaa. deff keep usposted man. I'd love to compare strains.


----------



## chb444220 (May 4, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> Hay you!! lol Is this your thread...for real.....and you left out Quote "Nirvana's most potent Indica strain" Aurora Indica! Well you should be ashamed of your self.... I see you got the White Widow on the top of the list!!! It should have been alphabetically with the Aurora on the top of the list and White Widow On the bottom LOL ...... just messing with ya!
> 
> Aurora Indica Is my favorite Nirvana strain so far, but who am I to judge I've only grew Aurora Indica so far and she is not even done yet!! lol This is a pic of her though and she is for sure the best most potent plant I've ever grew!


Lmao.... ya know... I was thinking that after I posted thje poll... lol. I was like fuck... I 4got to put Aurora Indica up there.... lol.

and i even thought.. shit.. wat if W-Scott comes on here.. im sure he'll have sumthin to say about tham.. lol. =p

but yeaa, I've only grow WW.. and soo far its my favorite.. but I guess technically I wont be able to say wat the best is until I try out a few more.


----------



## chb444220 (May 4, 2010)

cooknsmoke said:


> WolfScott said:
> 
> 
> > Picture #5 look awesome! love the technique
> ...


----------



## husalife (May 4, 2010)

I've grown Nirvana's- Purple Power, Pure Power, Kaya Gold, Swiss Cheese, Short Rider in the past with grand results.

Kaya Gold would be my Fav, started from seed outdoors in April and was finished 3rd day of Sept with some donky colas.

Im currently growing Nirvana's- White Widow, Northern Lights, Short Rider, Kaya Gold, AK-48, a random strain and Master Kush all 

outdoors. Nirvana is the place to shop, jus wish they had a few more options to choose from.


----------



## chb444220 (May 4, 2010)

husalife said:


> I've grown Nirvana's- Purple Power, Pure Power, Kaya Gold, Swiss Cheese, Short Rider in the past with grand results.
> 
> Kaya Gold would be my Fav, started from seed outdoors in April and was finished 3rd day of Sept with some donky colas.
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT thats alotta strains! lol. cant wait till I can say I've grown that many strains!! yeaaa, I agree. Nirvana is the shit!! Fuck wat every1 else sais.. the prices are amazing!! and the shipping is ridiculously FAST! i got mine in 8 days.. and that was over x-mas and new years.. soo it probly woulda came even sooner!

But i do agree with ya.. I really wish they had more strains to choose from. i used to have a friend on here.. that order MASSIVE amounts of seeds from Nirvana... and was always in direct contact with the "head' person over at Nirvana.. wish I could remember his name.. i'd love to ask him to talk to the guy.. and just say that they're losin customers to Attitude cuz they have over 1,000 sttains.. adn u guys have like 30.. and only 1 auto-flowering strain. =/

thats another thing thats killin them... every1's into Auto's now... adn they only have ONE auto-strain.. and ive heard like 50-50 as far as good or bad.

How was the Purple Power?? im mad they dont sell that anymore.. I really woulda liked to try that.. =/ they dont have any purple strains either... well.. beside Urban Poison.. but idk if that even turns purple or noth.. and Ihavent found any1 who's grown it.

And Kaya Gold was originally gonna be my 1st grow ever.. because it sais its good for beginners... i wanted to try it.. how was the Short Ryder?? lol. sorry for all teh questions... just wanaa get an idea of what strains r good.. adn which r a waste pf time.


----------



## chb444220 (May 4, 2010)

** is the random strain the "Freebie" strain you got from them?? or is it really just a random strain? lol. and yeaa, my WW was awesome!! everythign about it was amazing!! soo im sure you'll be happy with that!


----------



## husalife (May 4, 2010)

Yeah on my last order I got 10 random freebies from Nirvana. I planted 2 around beginning of march and put outdoors to sex, one turned out male, the other is flowering at the moment outside. Smells nice, waiting to see if its gonna revert to veg or keep flowering.


""How was the Purple Power?? im mad they dont sell that anymore.. I really woulda liked to try that.. =/ they dont have any purple strains either... well.. beside Urban Poison.. but idk if that even turns purple or noth.. and Ihavent found any1 who's grown it.""

Turned out nice, i have pics of it in my sig and the nug im holding beside the cock can is a purp nug. It had colas as big as my forearm on it easy...With a nice purp color, just lacked the taste and took tooooo long to flower for my taste.



""And Kaya Gold was originally gonna be my 1st grow ever.. because it sais its good for beginners... i wanted to try it.. how was the Short Ryder?? lol. sorry for all teh questions... just wanaa get an idea of what strains r good.. adn which r a waste pf time.""

Short Rider was and is wonderful, i just ordered 10 reg short rider seeds to breed a few to save me a bit of cash.
My last one finished in 71 days from seed and was some headbuster for sure.


I bred the Purple Power Plants and friends of mine have grown Purp every year since. I still have around 20 or 30 of those beans around.


----------



## Revelations (May 4, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> Hay you!! lol Is this your thread...for real.....and you left out Quote "Nirvana's most potent Indica strain" Aurora Indica! Well you should be ashamed of your self.... I see you got the White Widow on the top of the list!!! It should have been alphabetically with the Aurora on the top of the list and White Widow On the bottom LOL ...... just messing with ya!
> 
> Aurora Indica Is my favorite Nirvana strain so far, but who am I to judge I've only grew Aurora Indica so far and she is not even done yet!! lol This is a pic of her though and she is for sure the best most potent plant I've ever grew!


This is by far the finest SCROG I have ever seen.


----------



## husalife (May 4, 2010)

Yeah that is one hell of a SCROG. pic #5 just makes me happy, good job WolfScott +rep bro


----------



## KlosetKing (May 4, 2010)

i would SOOOO love to particpate in this thread a more positive way, but unfortunately my first Nirvana order is still MIA. waited three weeks, nothing in the mail. a few guys who ordered after me got it within 10 days, so its either lost or confinscated or (and i pray this aint it) it was never sent. no matter what the case was, i got ahold of Alice, and informed me that as a show of good faith the order was being resent for free.

if it works out, i have to say the reputation of Nirvana will have both preceeded and exceeded, and they will make a permanent customer of me. should they show, you can bet ill have my BLACK JACK seedlings posted immediately =D


----------



## chb444220 (May 4, 2010)

KlosetKing said:


> i would SOOOO love to particpate in this thread a more positive way, but unfortunately my first Nirvana order is still MIA. waited three weeks, nothing in the mail. a few guys who ordered after me got it within 10 days, so its either lost or confinscated or (and i pray this aint it) it was never sent. no matter what the case was, i got ahold of Alice, and informed me that as a show of good faith the order was being resent for free.
> 
> if it works out, i have to say the reputation of Nirvana will have both preceeded and exceeded, and they will make a permanent customer of me. should they show, you can bet ill have my BLACK JACK seedlings posted immediately =D


awww man. sorry to hear that. =/ I was gonna say tho.. contact alice.. and she will send them free of charge.. no questions asked.. they are really good about that.. adn really good to their customers!!

my 1st order of White Widow seeds... out of 5.. only 1 sprouted! it was a beauty.. but still.. only 1.. soo i said sumthin to alice.. asking if they had sum kind of gaurentee on germination rate.. and she was like yes.. we gaurentee a 100% germination rate. !! thats crazy right!! soo i told her what happened... and with no questions asked.. re-sent my order..

but sadly.. I had just moved.. adn they just re-processed my last order.. adn didnt check to see that I had changed my address.. soo once again.. I had to write alice.. lol. adn tell her they sent them to my old address.. soo once again.. no questions asked (and she even apologized for not checking to se if my address changed) she re-sent my order again.. to my right address. and told me that they usually forward mail to new addresses if they get sent to the wrong one.. sooo about a week 1/2 later.. I received my order. =) adn then another week later.. my original order came.. and was forwarded from my old address!!

Sooo only 1 outta 5 sprouted the 1st time... and then I ended up gettin 10 more for free.. and 10 more freebies too.. sooo 10 WW seeds.. adn 20 freebies.. for like $30.. (they were on sale when I bought them)... you cant beat that!!

Nirvana is AWESOME!


----------



## seasmoke (May 4, 2010)

I have grown White Widow, White Rino, Aurora Indica and AK48. My favorite, in order>AI, WR,WW and the jury is still out on the AK48....but its like chosing though your favorite ones, they're all good.


----------



## WolfScott (May 4, 2010)

Nirvana (Alice) is the best, I had ordered several different feminized strains at the same time, and I did get them all. But one batch of the Papaya had a bad germination rate, 1 out of 5 cracked with a tap root. All the other strains were perfect. I told Alice at Nirvana, and they sent me out a replacement batch right away, and made a life time customer out of me! I do wish they would expand there selections though!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 4, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> Hay you!! lol Is this your thread...for real.....and you left out Quote "Nirvana's most potent Indica strain" Aurora Indica! Well you should be ashamed of your self.... I see you got the White Widow on the top of the list!!! It should have been alphabetically with the Aurora on the top of the list and White Widow On the bottom LOL ...... just messing with ya!
> 
> Aurora Indica Is my favorite Nirvana strain so far, but who am I to judge I've only grew Aurora Indica so far and she is not even done yet!! lol This is a pic of her though and she is for sure the best most potent plant I've ever grew!


FUCKING EL! is that 1 lst'd plant in them pics? +rep


----------



## WolfScott (May 4, 2010)

Yes, it is one plant! Aurora Indica from Nirvana! The link on my signature will bring you to my journal! You'll be surprised how easy it is!! Thanks for the + rep


----------



## chb444220 (May 4, 2010)

wow huh.. looks like the Aurora Indica is a pretyt popular strain.. lol. and looks Like Wolf Scotts gettin pretty popular over here.. lol. Yeaaa your SCROG is impressive man.. i remember wen u first first started it.. i was thinking.. wow.. its gonna take him forever to fill that screen.. adn then it seemed like a week later.. your shit was all filled up. lol. u did one hell of a job man.. I've watched that baby grow.. well.. from wen it was a baby. lol.. keep up th egood work... u said ur harvesting wednesday right.... oo shit!! thats tomorrow!!! she I better get sum sleep tehn.. cuz im gonna be up allllll night lookin at those harvest pics man.. =)


----------



## WolfScott (May 4, 2010)

Yea, you were following my grow before I even found the green house that gave me the idea to try a scrOG grow! My plant was 4 weeks old before I put the screen on, then I vegged only for another three weeks before flowering. I'm going to cut her down tomorrow! To tell you the truth, I'm more impressed with your 3 oz CFL plant, than with my own scrOG!


----------



## chb444220 (May 4, 2010)

yeaaa, I've been following it for a while.. and u were following mine for a while too. lol.

and ehhh.. idk i was pretty impressed with my yield too.. deff unexpected.. but I think once u yield yours.... you will be VERY impressed with yours man.. lol. 

ps.. i think i might yield MORE off this WW plant than the last one.. which would be pretty fuckin amazing... thats just wat i think tho... we will see for sure in about 6-7 weeks. =)


----------



## husalife (May 4, 2010)

chb44422:0 Was your last WW fruity loop tasting?


----------



## NothinButTheBest (May 4, 2010)

Currently growing Blue Mystic, White Widow, and Short Rider.... 

Also on a side note, i see that the attitude seedbanks may newsletter special is for AUTO Jock Horror, AUTO Northern Lights, and AUTO Bubblelicious....Now where are these on the Nirvana site?? Im sure they are just now getting them out in "production" and just gettin people to try them for free before they go on sale. Just my guess...lol


----------



## chb444220 (May 4, 2010)

husalife said:


> chb44422:0 Was your last WW fruity loop tasting?


=) yess it was. well. it reminded more of fruity pebbles.. but yea. deff a fruity smell to it.. and a somewhat sweet taste. =)



NothinButTheBest said:


> Currently growing Blue Mystic, White Widow, and Short Rider....
> 
> Also on a side note, i see that the attitude seedbanks may newsletter special is for AUTO Jock Horror, AUTO Northern Lights, and AUTO Bubblelicious....Now where are these on the Nirvana site?? Im sure they are just now getting them out in "production" and just gettin people to try them for free before they go on sale. Just my guess...lol


wow really!! those all sound fucking AWESOME!! wow.. they're goin all out on these auto strains arent they??.. well... sadly... Nirvana doesnt really have shit for auto strains.. besides the shortrider... they have 0 auto strains.. =/

they really need to step their game up.. they are losing lots of customers to Attitude.. since attitude has over 1000 strains.. probly like 50-100 auto strains.. and they sell single seeds too... and nirvana has like 30-40 strains.. and 1 auto.. adn doesnt sell single seeds... =/


----------



## husalife (May 4, 2010)

Flowering like crazy, I took these with my phone so you cant really see i dont think.

I will take more as things progress. The cups are clones I cut today from her to put 

indoors under 18/6 for a little while. Its starting to build Trichs like crazy at the 

moment. We will see if it finishes or goes to veg. Kinda an experiment I guess to see 

what I can get out of her.


----------



## husalife (May 4, 2010)

In the 2nd pic if you look close you can see she is going to have nine tops, 2 on each side and the center. Dunno what this plant is

But shes beautiful in every way. imma save one of the clones to do a little breeding with a male of another strain if I get one.


----------



## NothinButTheBest (May 4, 2010)

Here is the Attitude newsletter link... Hopefully good things to come 

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 5, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> cooknsmoke said:
> 
> 
> > wow.. nice choices!! outta the 5 strains that u did grow.. which one would u say was the best "overall"? and which one was the best tasting?? Im considering Blue Mystic again too.. but the only thing thats kinda keeping me from getting it is I've heard a few ppl say it wasnt strong.... but then again.. I've had people say it was really strong... sooo whats ur opinion on it?
> ...


----------



## chb444220 (May 5, 2010)

husalife said:


> Flowering like crazy, I took these with my phone so you cant really see i dont think.
> 
> I will take more as things progress. The cups are clones I cut today from her to put
> 
> ...


wow. that things huge man! looking good!! im sure you will get a good amount from her man... for sure!! cant wait to see more pics.. i am hoping that she keeps flowering... and doesnt go back to veg. =/ heres a link to a journal of sum1 whos growing it now too.. he's about 1 week away from harvest.. at least u can see what u have to look forward too!! =D

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/308578-wet-rat-some-lst-northern-13.html



NothinButTheBest said:


> Here is the Attitude newsletter link... Hopefully good things to come
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html


thanks man! gonna go check it out now.. ughhh. Nirvana really needs to step thhere game up!

GrammarPolice

Well..
The PPP is a high yielding sativa that is a great breakfast bud. It goes straight to your head and fills you with creativity and energy. Nice, sweet smell. The only bad thing about this one is harvesting it..TONS of small fan leaves.

*oo wow.. that sounsd good.. but that sucks about all the lil leaves.. adn when it comes to trimming.. im like.. a perfectionist! lol. it took me a couple days to trim just my 1 White Widow plant.. adn I worked on it for hours and hours to! Very nice description. *

The AI has a strong, pungent smell similar to cat piss (so my GF says). It can really churn out some monster colas.. definitely some couchlock bud.

*lol. cat piss.. my gf's friend said that about my white widow when we smoked it.. she's like this smells like cat piss.... i was like oo... ok..? she was like noo its good! its a good thing. thats how u know u have bomb bud.. wen it smells like cat piss... i wa like... umm... .thank you..? i guess. lol*

The BlackJack grows beautifully. Very high yielding, and a very high BUD:LEAF ratio. Its a joy to manicure. The high seems pretty middle of the road hybrid. A good overall buzz. The smell/taste lies somewhere between sage sausage and coffee. Seriously. Id love to hear some other peoples takes on this one..

* Yeaaa, I really really really wanna try this strain! I think outta all the strains Nirvana has... this is the one I want to try the most.. just a lil more pricey.. and when your broke like me.. even an extra 7-9 bucks is alot.. =/ sausage and coffee?? Mmm. I bet it would go great in the morning with some eggs.. lol. =)

I would love to hear other peoples takes on this as well... ughh. it makes me wanna try it soooooo bad!! =( i wish i could just get up some fuckin money and buy the seeds!! who knows.. maybe I'll break down.. and spend the rest of my money of these seeds instead of bubbleicious ot blue mystic... we'll see...

See wat ya did man?? lol. jk. It's a good thing!
* 
The Papaya is EXTREMELY short and compact growing. The buds however are huge, dense and flavorful. Very sweet/sour/tangy taste and smell. The high is narcotic. It will turn you into a zombie. Only problem is the yield.. I definitely recommend topping or fim'ing.

* O wow.. I bet this would be an awesome Sea Of Green strain... if they're that small.. but compact.. sounds really interesting actually. =) and the taste sounds great too! thats too bad about the yield tho.. but since they're so small.. if you have space and the light.. you could probly grow a good 4-5 side by side.. and top/fim them all.. and get a nice yeild!!*

The Blue Mystic had a very subtle, sweet, berryish smell while flowering. The fan leaves are funny looking b/c the leaf stems are very long with short stubby leaves. After curing for about 5-6 weeks the flavor really expands. Everytime I open the container.. BLUEBERRY PANCAKES. Its really growing on me.. The high isnt extreme, but its a very good daytime high.

* Yeaaa, I've heard a fwe ppl say there was a faint smell of blueberry.. even while its growing! =) and wow huh... 5-6 weeks of curing? i dont think I'd have any left by then.. lol. but thats good to know.. that seems to be the case with a lot of fruity type strains... and bubbleicious.. after curing for 3-6 weeks.. they get the fruity smell.. after about 2 weeks.. my White Widow had a nice fruity pebble smell. =) 

Yeaa, I've heard the high wasnt too strong.. but like I said.. other people say its powerful!.. probly depends on how much the person can handle... and how long they let it go.. and wether it has ALOT of amber trichs.. or a little.*

If you like tasty indicas...my jah.. check out the Papaya.

* Yeaa man I'll deff check out your grow...

I wanted to say.. THANK YOU! For these very nice and detailed description of all these strains. =) I appreciate it! 

I will give my review of the White Widow..

White Widow - My WW plant stayed pretty short, but VERY bushy. She grew extremely fast as well. The buds were pretty solid, except for on the very bottom, those buds were pretty "airy". She was COVERED with trichs.. and I constantly had to stop and scrape the resin off of the scissors so that I could continue to trim. During the grow, she did not have much of a smell at all. (I think this was due to my Ionizer and Air Purifier tho) Once she was finished, and cured for a couple weeks, her buds smelled like skunky fruity pebbles. =)

Deff the best weed I've smoked so far.. and the yield was amazing! 3.15 ounces off 1 plant that only vegged for 3 weeks from seed, and flowered for 8 and done with only CFL's. Deff would like to grow this again.. adn I would recommend it to anyone! =)

** +Rep for those descriptions man!
*


----------



## husalife (May 5, 2010)

Yea my Pure Power Plant had a gazillion leaves, I did a perpetual harvest over the length of a week to make the job easier.


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 5, 2010)

A few grow friends and I like to each pick a strain, then trade each other so we have a variety. We only get the 5 packs of feminized seeds. 

And yes.. now that Im using clones of Papaya, I fim'ed them and they responded nicely.

I'll get some pictures together of these strains and post them later.


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 5, 2010)

Here's some pics from my last grow, about 7 weeks into flowering.


----------



## WolfScott (May 5, 2010)

Nice buds dude!! Those are some real nice looking plants! Is that the Papaya? I have some papaya too, but I only flowered one small plant and it fox tailed like crazy! I'll upload some pics. She is covered with trichomes, even the bottom of the fan leaves are covered! She has a very pleasant smell to her, way different than the Aurora Indica. I'm going to harvest her tomorrow I'll post some more pics then!

The pics are about two weeks old or there 7th week into flowering. I only used 2 35watt CFL's .


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 5, 2010)

The files are named.. when you view the pics, the description is the filename, at the bottom right corner.

Wolf..what do you have going on there? Looks like some nute burn or deficiency...


----------



## WolfScott (May 5, 2010)

Nute burn LOL looks like it hahaha its not I was doing some experimenting with Gravity LOL Defiantly burnt though! 3ml per gallon of water was too much! I only used 2 ml per gallon on The Aurora and burnt her way less! lol Next time I think I'll try 1 ml per gallon and use less volume!


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 5, 2010)

Well.. it's the only way to learn!

You can read all the threads, books and articles you want, but there's no better source for information than your own experience.


----------



## Topo (May 5, 2010)

GrammarPolice said:


> Here's some pics from my last grow, about 7 weeks into flowering.


Wow, I always love the Creamsicle color hairs. Perhaps they should develop a Creamsicle strain, no?


----------



## chb444220 (May 6, 2010)

wow.. loving those pics.. both of you guys.. see, they should put pics like u guys have up on Nirvana.. the pics they put up suck! lol. well for the most part.

if you look at the blue mystic or black jack picture.. they look great.. but then like... elderado doesnt even have a pic!! lol. and royal flush is a bud picture... wtf? lol. they needa come on rollitup and ask to use some of our pictures for their site. lol. you guys both posted plenty of great pics tho.

and ps.. Creamsicle does sound pretty good. =)


----------



## Topo (May 6, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> wow.. loving those pics.. both of you guys.. see, they should put pics like u guys have up on Nirvana.. the pics they put up suck! lol. well for the most part.
> 
> if you look at the blue mystic or black jack picture.. they look great.. but then like... elderado doesnt even have a pic!! lol. and royal flush is a bud picture... wtf? lol. they needa come on rollitup and ask to use some of our pictures for their site. lol. you guys both posted plenty of great pics tho.
> 
> _*and ps.. Creamsicle does sound pretty good. =)*_




Yeah, you know, a touch of vanilla with some orange creme!


----------



## chb444220 (May 6, 2010)

Mmmmmmm..man. lemme know when u find this strain!!! lol


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 6, 2010)

That might be something worth developing in the future.. who knows lol

Thanks for the compliments guys..

I was thinking the same thing about Nirvana's pictures.. wow. Maybe I'll holler at Alice..


----------



## WolfScott (May 6, 2010)

This is my Feminized Papaya plant from Nirvana. It was a small plant in a 1 gallon grow bag filled with Black Gold Organic potting mix. I'm thinking she will be about 3/4 of an oz dry. I really enjoy her smell, more than the Aurora Indica, can't wait to tell you all which strain I like best.


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 7, 2010)

YEAH BUDDY! Is that Papaya unlike anything else you've ever grown or what?

I believe it's a cross of the old KC Brains #33 and a very big flowering afghani...

Some of the most lush, dense foilage Ive ever seen on cannabis.. that pale green color.. the thickness of the stems..

Ive got some drying out now too.

Did you get cuttings Wolf?


----------



## chb444220 (May 7, 2010)

GrammarPolice said:


> That might be something worth developing in the future.. who knows lol
> 
> Thanks for the compliments guys..
> 
> I was thinking the same thing about Nirvana's pictures.. wow. Maybe I'll holler at Alice..


no problem. thanks for postin the pics. but yeaa, maybe u should.. and say sumthin about gettin sum more strains and sum more autos... they are losing sooooo much business to attitude.. since attitude has over 1000 strains... u can even buy nirvana strains there... they needa step it up



WolfScott said:


> This is my Feminized Papaya plant from Nirvana. It was a small plant in a 1 gallon grow bag filled with Black Gold Organic potting mix. I'm thinking she will be about 3/4 of an oz dry. I really enjoy her smell, more than the Aurora Indica, can't wait to tell you all which strain I like best.


oo shit. looks good man. thats a nice lil grow. =) see.. even ur papaya pics look better than Nirvana's.. lol.



GrammarPolice said:


> YEAH BUDDY! Is that Papaya unlike anything else you've ever grown or what?
> 
> I believe it's a cross of the old KC Brains #33 and a very big flowering afghani...
> 
> ...


wow.. i never knew what the genetics were. but yeaa, thats one of the main characteristics of Papaya.. very dense nugs... dense buds are always a + lol


----------



## *Kb* (May 7, 2010)

I am growing Wonder Woman from Nirvana, my girls are 3 weeks into flower. Here are some crappy pictures with my phone.


----------



## chb444220 (May 7, 2010)

*Kb* said:


> I am growing Wonder Woman from Nirvana, my girls are 3 weeks into flower. Here are some crappy pictures with my phone.
> 
> View attachment 922768View attachment 922769View attachment 922770


heyy those arent bad for phone pics! u should see my phone pics! haha. you can still tell that they look really good tho. keep up the good work man!! i've heard alotta good things about wonder woman. I'd like to grow sum someday


----------



## WolfScott (May 7, 2010)

GrammarPolice said:


> YEAH BUDDY! Is that Papaya unlike anything else you've ever grown or what?
> 
> I believe it's a cross of the old KC Brains #33 and a very big flowering afghani...
> 
> ...


No cuttings but I do have 4 feminized seeds left!!! I sure am glad too because I think Papaya just might be better than the Aurora!! Looks better anyway now that she is trimmed up!


----------



## chb444220 (May 7, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> No cuttings but I do have 4 feminized seeds left!!! I sure am glad too because I think Papaya just might be better than the Aurora!! Looks better anyway now that she is trimmed up!


wow really?? u think the Papaya is better than the Aurora? hmm. well yea once they're both dried and cured.. let us know which one is better. thats crazy tho.. i woulda thought for sure that the aurora woulda been better.


----------



## WolfScott (May 7, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> wow really?? u think the Papaya is better than the Aurora? hmm. well yea once they're both dried and cured.. let us know which one is better. thats crazy tho.. i woulda thought for sure that the aurora woulda been better.


 I do think the Aurora will be the more potent of the two, but I do have a feeling the Papaya will taste better! I'll be sure to post up a detailed description of all the strains after they cure! The papaya did have a lot more trichomes on it, but in nirvana's add for Aurora They say she is probably there most potent Indica strain.


----------



## spontcumb (May 7, 2010)

I got screwed three times by Nirvana. I won't go into it except for the latest. in my last grow, (indoor grower with small space), I planted 1 Short Ryder. They were supposed to be feminized. The little turd turned out to be a male. Now, I have a grow going with all auto flowering strains. It's been 42 days now and I'm see nothing on the SR. I'm gonna give it a few more days but if I don't start seeing pistils soon, I'm yanking the thing. I used to love Nirvana when I first started growing. I now order from another site. I almost forgot why I'm posting.....
Has anyone had a similar experience with the Nirvana Short Ryder? Thanks and Peace! 

Jeff


----------



## chb444220 (May 7, 2010)

spontcumb said:


> I got screwed three times by Nirvana. I won't go into it except for the latest. in my last grow, (indoor grower with small space), I planted 1 Short Ryder. They were supposed to be feminized. The little turd turned out to be a male. Now, I have a grow going with all auto flowering strains. It's been 42 days now and I'm see nothing on the SR. I'm gonna give it a few more days but if I don't start seeing pistils soon, I'm yanking the thing. I used to love Nirvana when I first started growing. I now order from another site. I almost forgot why I'm posting.....
> Has anyone had a similar experience with the Nirvana Short Ryder? Thanks and Peace!
> Jeff


Awww man. that sucks. sorry to hear that. =/ i've never grown the SR.. but I have heard a fw complaints about them not auto-flowering.. and tehy end up gettin mad big, and wont flower until u cut the lights back. =/ sorry to hear that tho.. that sucks..

you know what you need to do.. go to the help desk and tell Alice ASAP! i cant gaurentee anything... but i bet you that she will re-fund ur order. Nirvana is pretty good about that.. soo I think u should tell her.. worse comes to worse.. she'll apologize or sumthin.. and u wont get a refund... and you'll be in the same boat ur in now.. but its worth a try. good luck


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 7, 2010)

Out of 6 orders from Nirvana.. 100% have been females and great.

I honestly get more couchlocked from the papaya than the AI.


----------



## chb444220 (May 8, 2010)

GrammarPolice said:


> Out of 6 orders from Nirvana.. 100% have been females and great.
> 
> I honestly get more couchlocked from the papaya than the AI.


yeaa, ive only had 1 order, but i had got it re-shipped 3 times... lol. adn so i guess i can say all 3 went well. lol.

and thats weird u get more of a couchlock from the papaya than the ai? did u let the papaya go a little longer? or harvest the ai early??


----------



## spontcumb (May 8, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> Awww man. that sucks. sorry to hear that. =/ i've never grown the SR.. but I have heard a fw complaints about them not auto-flowering.. and tehy end up gettin mad big, and wont flower until u cut the lights back. =/ sorry to hear that tho.. that sucks..
> 
> you know what you need to do.. go to the help desk and tell Alice ASAP! i cant gaurentee anything... but i bet you that she will re-fund ur order. Nirvana is pretty good about that.. soo I think u should tell her.. worse comes to worse.. she'll apologize or sumthin.. and u wont get a refund... and you'll be in the same boat ur in now.. but its worth a try. good luck


Thanks for the advice. I think I'm gonna let it go a few more weeks. If nothing happens, then I'll go 12/12 with it. It's getting pretty big as it is. And if it's not an auto....I'm gonna have one helluva huge plant in my closet. Could cause a bit of a problem. I've also got 2 Pure Power and 2 Afghan Kush growing as well. Bungle in my Jungle! I'll let you know what happens. Thanks again!

Jeff
If the SR isn't truly an auto flowering strain, I would have to wonder what the phuck I have growing.


----------



## Anjinsan (May 8, 2010)

Grew out Nirvana's AK48 twice. STRONG smoke that is easy as farq to grow. Yield is large too. Seriously for the $25 that they ask for...it HAS to be one of the best bang for the buck strains out there.


----------



## chb444220 (May 8, 2010)

spontcumb said:


> Thanks for the advice. I think I'm gonna let it go a few more weeks. If nothing happens, then I'll go 12/12 with it. It's getting pretty big as it is. And if it's not an auto....I'm gonna have one helluva huge plant in my closet. Could cause a bit of a problem. I've also got 2 Pure Power and 2 Afghan Kush growing as well. Bungle in my Jungle! I'll let you know what happens. Thanks again!
> 
> Jeff
> If the SR isn't truly an auto flowering strain, I would have to wonder what the phuck I have growing.


alllright. yea like u said.. it shoulda switched over by now. but yeaa, just give it sum more time. but yeaaa, like u said.. either way your gonna have a monster in ur closet.. adn you'll end up with some nice nugs.

and its probably still the shirt ryder.. their strain just isnt stabalized yet.. soo its gotta be the same gentics.. but the autoflowering part is just fucked up.

but i bet if u contact Alice.. she will re-send you your order..a dn u can try out those seeds.. see if they autoflower.. adn if not.. well then u will have some more free seeds. =)



Anjinsan said:


> Grew out Nirvana's AK48 twice. STRONG smoke that is easy as farq to grow. Yield is large too. Seriously for the $25 that they ask for...it HAS to be one of the best bang for the buck strains out there.


yeaa, Nirvana's prices are like the best part about their site. lol. I've heard many many great things about AK-48. how is the smell DURING flowering? i would like to eventually try out EVERY Nirvana strain.. but the AK-48 is deff one of the top 5 strains i wanna try.. along with bubbleicious.. black jack.. blue mystic.. and urban poison.


----------



## Anjinsan (May 8, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa, Nirvana's prices are like the best part about their site. lol. I've heard many many great things about AK-48. how is the smell DURING flowering? i would like to eventually try out EVERY Nirvana strain.. but the AK-48 is deff one of the top 5 strains i wanna try.. along with bubbleicious.. black jack.. blue mystic.. and urban poison.


It is the smelliest plant ever. BUT...that's one of things my buddies loved so much about it...great bag appeal. I've been thinking about Blue Mystic and Northern Lights. Lots of people here love Nirvana's Northern lights saying it's better than most of the NLs out there that cost double/triple.


----------



## chb444220 (May 8, 2010)

Anjinsan said:


> It is the smelliest plant ever. BUT...that's one of things my buddies loved so much about it...great bag appeal. I've been thinking about Blue Mystic and Northern Lights. Lots of people here love Nirvana's Northern lights saying it's better than most of the NLs out there that cost double/triple.


oo is it? hmm. see thats kinda a problem for me.. if it smells that bad. lol. cuz my mom dont really mind the smell.. but i got a lil sis who's 9.. and is madddd annoying/nosy. lol. oo well. maybe wen i get my own place then. but yea blue mystic supposedly has like NO smell while growing. =) and i've heard the same thing about Northern Lights.. i think the the Blue Mystic has some norther lights in it acually. i know they grow very very similar.. in the descr. it even sais it grows like Northern Lights. Thats CRAZY tho that Nirvana's cheap NL is better than the other.. I was gonna say that.. some other N-lights are like 60-90 bucks. some seeds are just soooo expensive!

did u see that article.. about that new strai.. called euphoria?? i think its from BC seeds.. but its supposed to be the strongest weed in the world.. with a THC level of like 32% or some shit.. but its like 1000 for the seeds. (idk how many seeds.. i think 5 or 10).. idk man.. thats alotta fuckin money.. i mean.. wat r u gonna sell it like $10 for 0.1 grams?? lol. fuck that.


----------



## Anjinsan (May 8, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> did u see that article.. about that new strai.. called euphoria?? i think its from BC seeds.. but its supposed to be the strongest weed in the world.. with a THC level of like 32% or some shit.. but its like 1000 for the seeds. (idk how many seeds.. i think 5 or 10).. idk man.. thats alotta fuckin money.. i mean.. wat r u gonna sell it like $10 for 0.1 grams?? lol. fuck that.


 BC Seeds are scam artists. Never even purchase a pack of rolling papers from them. They lie past the point of any believability...and they have ripped off dozens of RiT posters. Avoid them like the plague.


----------



## ganjaluvr (May 8, 2010)

Hey everyone.

figured i would swoop on in and share my opinion about 'Nirvana Seed Inc'

I've made a total of 4 purchases from them. Every single one made to its destination on time.. and I think 2 of the 4 orders.. two of them arrived very quickly, within 8 days from shipping day. Also, I've never had any seeds that have arrived either smashed; cracked; or missing. I have never had any seeds missing either. Each time I ordered, it got here in tip-top shape. 

*And 'NO' I am not gaining anything by sharing my experiences with the Nirvana Seed Bank company. 

*Also, I need to mention this, the only bad experience I have had personally with seeds from Nirvana, was my second order. I think?... not sure but either way.. one of my orders (I always order feminized beans to decrease the possibility of males) was a 5pack feminized pack.. and out of the 5 beans, only two turned out female. 
But, they made it right. I didn't complain about it like most people do, I just simply let them know what happened.. and they said that they would make it right wit me since I was cool with them about the whole situation.. and they did. I won't share what exactly transpired.. but lets just say they went WAY out of there way and DEFINATELY made things even. And again, Thanks to everyone at Nirvana for being cool with everything.. and knowing how to run a business. Keep up the great work.. and you'll keep getting customers like me coming back every time.


Peace.

_*p.s. - just wanted to let everyone over at Nirvana know that my recent 'ICE' feminized 5pack I got from you guys about 5 weeks ago.. I germinated 2 of the 5.. so far they're only 10 days into flowering. Today is day 3 of week #2 flowering.. and they're doing absolutely wonderful!! Beautiful; fast growing; vibrant; large preflowers; and the smell is crazy.. I can already smell the taller pheno I got.. the other plant ended up being more of the shorter stockier bushier phenotype. Which is cool, this way I can see what the difference will be between a shorter pheno and taller pheno of the 'ICE' strain.

And yes!! I will be posting pictures up.. possibly as soon as tomorrow night. If not, it might be another 2 to 3 weeks before I get my camera back. 

Keep up the great work Nirvana! 
peace...
*_


----------



## chb444220 (May 8, 2010)

Anjinsan said:


> BC Seeds are scam artists. Never even purchase a pack of rolling papers from them. They lie past the point of any believability...and they have ripped off dozens of RiT posters. Avoid them like the plague.


yeaa, thats wat I have heard.. ive heard HORROR stories abou them.. i remember one story.. some guy (idk why the fuck he went to them in the 1st place and spent that much money) spent like $4000 of some really really expensive strain.. it mighta even been the "euphoria" strain... and he recieved an package of pretty much powder... the remainds of what used to be seeds. adn they wouldnt not refund his order or money either. adn after a few emails, just stopped responding. =/

I would never order from them anyways. i'll stick with Nirvana.. adn if I were to try anywhere else.. it would be attitude. I've heard great things about them too.



ganjaluvr said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> figured i would swoop on in and share my opinion about 'Nirvana Seed Inc'
> 
> ...


thats good to hear man. yeaa I am not gaining anything by making this thread either... just made it so all of us Nirvana fans have a place to just kick back. .and talk about our experiences.. adn show off our Babies. =)

yeaa, i had a problem with my very 1st order as well.. i got 5 fem WW seeds.. adn out of 5.. only 1 germinated.. but the one that did germinate was really really nice. and it ended up yielding 3.15 ounces. soo i was still happy with it. but i wrote them just to tell them. adn ask if they gaurenteed a certain germination rate. and they told me they have a 100% germination gaurentee... and re-sent my order without even asking any questions. but they re-shipped it to my old address.. adn didnt check to see if my address changed.. soo i had to tell them. but they already sent it. adn so again.. they re-shipped my order.. adn told me they would most likely forward the other order to my new house... and sooo within 2 weeks. i got 10 fem. WW seeds. along wiht 10 freebies.. doesnt get mcuh better than that.

I must say.. Nirvana sure does know how to treat their customers.. they are a great seed company.. adn will be in business for a long time.. adn will always have me as a customer.

and yeaa I would love it if you'd post up some of ur ICE pics. especially sopme pics showin the 2 diff phenotypes. =) I've heard amazing things about ICe. Im sure you will be very impressed!


----------



## chb444220 (May 8, 2010)

** I double posted.. again.. idk why computer keeps fuckin up and doin that. soo im erasing the double post. adn puting this in its place. =) **


----------



## brnsch666 (May 8, 2010)

I've made two orders the first came under a week. The second hasnt come yet, I ordered on April 5th. I told "alice" on the 20th, "she" said to let her know if i hadnt got them by the 30th. I didnt get them and told her. She said she resent them, but who knows? I bet I wont get them. I'm not ordering from nirvana again if i dont get them sometime next week.


----------



## chb444220 (May 8, 2010)

brnsch666 said:


> I've made two orders the first came under a week. The second hasnt come yet, I ordered on April 5th. I told "alice" on the 20th, "she" said to let her know if i hadnt got them by the 30th. I didnt get them and told her. She said she resent them, but who knows? I bet I wont get them. I'm not ordering from nirvana again if i dont get them sometime next week.


i think you'll end up gettin them. if u told hjer on the 30th.. adn she said she would resend them.. they only ship out on tuesdays and fridays.. adn its only the 8th now.. soo even if the 30th was tues or fri.. that would still only be 8 or 9 days. if u dont get them.. write her again.. the worst she'll say is she cant re-send them. adn youll be in the same boat.. maybe double check ur address/shipping info.. just to make sure its the right address.. sometimes it can be something as simple as that...

Good Luck tho!


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 8, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> and thats weird u get more of a couchlock from the papaya than the ai? did u let the papaya go a little longer? or harvest the ai early??



Ive been growing the AI for about 2 years.. multiple indoor grows and once outside last year (with more to come this year).. The only Papaya Ive grown has been one seed indoors & one cutting i put under 12/12 (turned out great as well). 
I have two Papayas going now indoor and I fimmed them..

I let all the indica dom strains go until about 50% - 70% amber..
Jesus the papaya is crusty.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 9, 2010)

hey guys, i replied on page 2 about how i wished i had some experience to share that was positive.... well now i do!

today, my 5 pack of Black Jack Fems came in. as you may remember from my first post, this is after they said that they were going to resend the shipment. now it came within 5-6 days (business) of the reshipment. so i am wondering if this is the original package or the resent one, i am not sure. either way, nirvana made good, my seeds are here, and i am one happy customer. if a second package gets delivered i might just send em a letter anyways thanking them for the good customer service, apologize for my lack of patience, and see if they want me to do anything in return for the freebies. some think that may be a dumb idea, but in my eyes, they did right by me. its only fair i at least admit to them that i wasn't patient enough.

now i know i said id get some seedling pictures up, but since they came in so late, and i plan on moving in late july early august, i just plain wont have the time to get them started now. i DO have some bagseed seedlings already going, but that just isn't the same =( stay tuned late summer early fall for my first Journal, Nirvana BlackJack Fems!

p.s. it may be my first seed purchase, but like i said, they did right be me, and that made me a customer to stay (less i should be burned with no help in the future, but i doubt their business model states to 'help once, screw over forever after'). all my future orders will be through them, so to end this rant, i say this towards Nirvana, start carrying some ROMULAN!! =D


----------



## Purplekrunchie (May 9, 2010)

Revelations said:


> This is by far the finest SCROG I have ever seen.



And it shows simplicity at it's best, not over thinking anything, I agree, very nice. +1 wolf.


----------



## chb444220 (May 9, 2010)

Purplekrunchie said:


> And it shows simplicity at it's best, not over thinking anything, I agree, very nice. +1 wolf.


yeaaa, he did an AWESOME job! and u can check his link.. he harvested it a few days ago.. he got a nice harvest out of it. =) im jealous!


----------



## chb444220 (May 9, 2010)

GrammarPolice said:


> Ive been growing the AI for about 2 years.. multiple indoor grows and once outside last year (with more to come this year).. The only Papaya Ive grown has been one seed indoors & one cutting i put under 12/12 (turned out great as well).
> I have two Papayas going now indoor and I fimmed them..
> 
> I let all the indica dom strains go until about 50% - 70% amber..
> Jesus the papaya is crusty.


oo wow. 2 years! lol. damn. hmm. well thats good to know tho. that the papaya's stronger. Nirvana's description makes AI sound like one of the strongest indica strains out there.



KlosetKing said:


> hey guys, i replied on page 2 about how i wished i had some experience to share that was positive.... well now i do!
> 
> today, my 5 pack of Black Jack Fems came in. as you may remember from my first post, this is after they said that they were going to resend the shipment. now it came within 5-6 days (business) of the reshipment. so i am wondering if this is the original package or the resent one, i am not sure. either way, nirvana made good, my seeds are here, and i am one happy customer. if a second package gets delivered i might just send em a letter anyways thanking them for the good customer service, apologize for my lack of patience, and see if they want me to do anything in return for the freebies. some think that may be a dumb idea, but in my eyes, they did right by me. its only fair i at least admit to them that i wasn't patient enough.
> 
> ...


Niiiiice. I was hopin that urs would come man.. i just told sum1 else the other day that wrote and said theres never came jsut to wait. and eventually.. the seeds will come!

you gotta remember.. theres always a chance that cutoms will seize ur seeds... it happens alot.. adn i think thats what happens alotta times.. and so Nirvana has no idea that it happened. tehy just assume that u gut ur seeds. soo if u dont tell them.. they wont know anythigns wrong.

good luck with your black jacks man. Ughhh. im sooo jealous!! i wanna grow some black jack sooo bad!! 

that sucks u wont be able to post any pics... but wen u move.. adn ur all settled in.. deff update us.. hopefully this thread will still be poppin by then. =)

and yeaa, i doubt Nirvana will want the seeds back. I think they will just tell you to keep them. they are very good to their customers. wen tehy re-sent my seeds to the wrong address.. i told them that I had moved, adn tehy re-sent mine no questions asked. =) and told me there was a good chance that I would still get teh 1st pack of seeds as well.

Good luck again man! and thanks for remembering to come back on the thread and share ur story. =) +Rep


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 9, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> oo wow. 2 years! lol. damn. hmm. well thats good to know tho. that the papaya's stronger. Nirvana's description makes AI sound like one of the strongest indica strains out there.


I think what it is..compared to a lot of other Indicas out there, the AI is VERY GOOD.
The Papaya seems to have a very strong body high like the AI... and it also has a pretty intense psychoactive head high. So you get pummeled both ways, unlike other hybrids where you get both but they arent quite as strong.
Bravo Nirvana!




KlosetKing said:


> hey guys, i replied on page 2 about how i wished i had some experience to share that was positive.... well now i do!
> 
> today, my 5 pack of Black Jack Fems came in. as you may remember from my first post, this is after they said that they were going to resend the shipment. now it came within 5-6 days (business) of the reshipment. so i am wondering if this is the original package or the resent one, i am not sure. either way, nirvana made good, my seeds are here, and i am one happy customer. if a second package gets delivered i might just send em a letter anyways thanking them for the good customer service, apologize for my lack of patience, and see if they want me to do anything in return for the freebies. some think that may be a dumb idea, but in my eyes, they did right by me. its only fair i at least admit to them that i wasn't patient enough.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it KK.. You're going to love the way it grows.


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 9, 2010)

And KK.. As far as Romulan goes.. the closest thing Nirvana offers to it is Haze #1.. just fyi if you didn't know.


----------



## chb444220 (May 10, 2010)

GrammarPolice said:


> I think what it is..compared to a lot of other Indicas out there, the AI is VERY GOOD.
> The Papaya seems to have a very strong body high like the AI... and it also has a pretty intense psychoactive head high. So you get pummeled both ways, unlike other hybrids where you get both but they arent quite as strong.
> Bravo Nirvana!


ooo i get cha. yeaa, at 1st.. just looking at the pics of the AI.. i never really thought about buying the strain.. but now.. seeing Wolf Scotts grow.. adn a few others. it is something I would like to try eventually. =)


----------



## brnsch666 (May 10, 2010)

Nirvana is awesome! I ordered on 4/5, didnt get it, told alice on the 30th of April. She said she'd resend it. Today I got the original order and the resent one! Here are pics of the 2 nirvana master kush i'm growing 3 weeks into 12/12/


----------



## brnsch666 (May 10, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> i think you'll end up gettin them. if u told hjer on the 30th.. adn she said she would resend them.. they only ship out on tuesdays and fridays.. adn its only the 8th now.. soo even if the 30th was tues or fri.. that would still only be 8 or 9 days. if u dont get them.. write her again.. the worst she'll say is she cant re-send them. adn youll be in the same boat.. maybe double check ur address/shipping info.. just to make sure its the right address.. sometimes it can be something as simple as that...
> 
> Good Luck tho!


I wont doubt Nirvana again! Thanks!


----------



## Topo (May 10, 2010)

My Nirvana Bubblelicious is coming along nicely.....3 weeks into flowering:

View attachment 928274


----------



## brnsch666 (May 10, 2010)

Topo said:


> My Nirvana Bubblelicious is coming along nicely.....3 weeks into flowering:
> 
> View attachment 928274
> 
> http://img442.imageshack.us/i/bubbles024.jpg/


Attachment doesnt work, it says this:Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## Topo (May 10, 2010)

brnsch666 said:


> Attachment doesnt work, it says this:Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


 
Yeah, I followed the right procedure but it didn't load right. I just tried again, thanks.


----------



## Topo (May 10, 2010)

brnsch666 said:


> Attachment doesnt work, it says this:Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


Can you guys see it now? I can, but I hope you ll can see the pic as well. There must have been a technical problem, thanks


----------



## KlosetKing (May 10, 2010)

thanks for the rep and the props, ill def check back after i get those NJ's planted. and nah i never expected nirvana to want the seeds back, just more wanted to be a nice guy and show that same good faith back to em back for the customer service they showed me without any question =D


----------



## chb444220 (May 10, 2010)

KlosetKing said:


> thanks for the rep and the props, ill def check back after i get those NJ's planted. and nah i never expected nirvana to want the seeds back, just more wanted to be a nice guy and show that same good faith back to em back for the customer service they showed me without any question =D


no problem. and aiiight. we'll be here waitin. =)

and yeaa im sure they'll like teh fact tha tu even offered to give'em back. lol. they are VERY VERY good to their customers. =)


----------



## chb444220 (May 10, 2010)

brnsch666 said:


> Nirvana is awesome! I ordered on 4/5, didnt get it, told alice on the 30th of April. She said she'd resend it. Today I got the original order and the resent one! Here are pics of the 2 nirvana master kush i'm growing 3 weeks into 12/12/
> 
> View attachment 928261View attachment 928262


Niiiice looking plants man!! they look GREAT! lots and lots of white hairs for only 3 weeks into flowering!! Keep up the good work man.



Topo said:


> My Nirvana Bubblelicious is coming along nicely.....3 weeks into flowering:
> 
> View attachment 928274


Mmmmm.. Bubbleicious.. make sure when she's finished.. to give us a smoke report!! im dying to hear how good it taste!! I've hearf u have to cure it for like 3-5 weeks tho.. before the bubblegum taste is at its full potential tho... but thats just wat sum1 said.. either way.. looks very very good man!!



Topo said:


> Can you guys see it now? I can, but I hope you ll can see the pic as well. There must have been a technical problem, thanks


yup yup. I can see them. and I like what I seeeee. lol


----------



## WolfScott (May 10, 2010)

Nirvana is proud to announce that 4 of there classic best selling strains are now available in 100% female AUTO-flowering versions! Blue mystic, Bubblelicious, Northern Lights, and Jock Horror have been offered in naturally occurring and 100% female versions until now. Nirvana and only Nirvana now offers 100% female AUTO-flowering versions of these strains as well! 

They have a whole new section just for auto flower strains to check it out click link http://www.nirvana-shop.com/en/autoflower-strains.html

Just thought I would share!


----------



## chb444220 (May 10, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> Nirvana is proud to announce that 4 of there classic best selling strains are now available in 100% female AUTO-flowering versions! Blue mystic, Bubblelicious, Northern Lights, and Jock Horror have been offered in naturally occurring and 100% female versions until now. Nirvana and only Nirvana now offers 100% female AUTO-flowering versions of these strains as well!
> 
> They have a whole new section just for auto flower strains to check it out click link http://www.nirvana-shop.com/en/autoflower-strains.html
> 
> Just thought I would share!


duuuude. thats fucking CRAZY!!! yesterday.. i wrote to Alice.. adn was asking her about that!! im gonna check to see if she wrote back to it yet.. but no bullshit.. i wrote it to her yesterday.. askin if the rumores were true!! thats fucking madd wierd that the very next day they are put out!!! thats AWESOME new tho man!! htanks for lettin us know. I would LOVE to try some of them out!! its about fuckin time nivana gets with the program!!


----------



## chb444220 (May 10, 2010)

nope.. she didnt write back to it yet.. but i just checked them out.. thats awesome!! adn the prices are really cheap as well!! 5 fem. auto seeds for like $30!! cant beat that.. ugh,,, now if i want broke as shit.... lol


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 11, 2010)

Took a couple quick shots of the indoor with my phone camera today..

In the picture to the left: back row - AI, AI, Blue Mystic. front 2 - Papaya.

In the picture to the right: left to right, PPP, PPP, BlackJack.


----------



## chb444220 (May 11, 2010)

niice slection of strains man!! deff keep us updated with how they grow!! soo are they all the same age?? so far, which one is the biggest?? They ALL look VERY VERY nice man.. very green and healthy looking!! keep up the awesome job!!

are they all females too? i wanna try crossing some black jack a Blue Mystic.... idk why but 4 sum reason that just sounds AWESOME!! u can call it Blue Jack... or Black Mystic... either one sounds good. =) or even Jack Mystic. lol

**KlosetKing** gotta say.. i LOVE the plant in ur avatar.. it just looks soo sexy!! that is the BlackJack picture right??


----------



## KlosetKing (May 11, 2010)

yessir my friend, when googling the term 'Black Jack Strain' that's about the only pic i can find, that and the video that nirvana links to of the guys growing plants int he back yard that look identical. i wont lie though, they look like they are in Russia, which means that cold weather could be the cause of the blue tint. from what Ive heard, getting the pheno for the blue color in a BJ strain is pretty rare.


----------



## chb444220 (May 11, 2010)

yeaaa, ive seen a few BJ grows.... and never saw a blue tint like they show in the pic.. =/ thats gotta be due to the temps.. adn its hard to replicate that indoors.. u would have to run an AC for a couple hours every night during the dark period for like 2 weeks to attempt to turn it purple/blue.. but it would be a pain in the ass... something worth trying someday tho. lol


----------



## 1gamma45 (May 11, 2010)

Well Add another to the club. Last Wend. 5/5/10 I ordered 5 Fem White Widow seeds, and the daily special 10 White Castle Seeds. On Friday 5/7/10 I got an e mail stating they had shipped. Today 5/11/10 I got my beans. And a new sample wallet lol. I am already happy on how fast I got these. took 6 days and 2 of them were weekends days to get to upstate NY.

These guys rule so far. I will keep an update on how my grows go.

I just started to germ 3 White Widow Fems and 5 White Castle beans.


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 11, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> niice slection of strains man!! deff keep us updated with how they grow!! soo are they all the same age?? so far, which one is the biggest?? They ALL look VERY VERY nice man.. very green and healthy looking!! keep up the awesome job!!


All of the babies in those pics are clones. 
Ive been growing PPP for almost 3 years.. AI for almost 2.
The Papaya, B Mystic and BlackJack are all growing as clones for the first time..I like to keep them uniform. The BJ tends to "want" to grow the biggest, but I do some light LST.

I haven't done a grow journal for quite a while, but I'll post pics in this thread until harvest if everyone is interested.

=]


----------



## chb444220 (May 11, 2010)

1gamma45 said:


> Well Add another to the club. Last Wend. 5/5/10 I ordered 5 Fem White Widow seeds, and the daily special 10 White Castle Seeds. On Friday 5/7/10 I got an e mail stating they had shipped. Today 5/11/10 I got my beans. And a new sample wallet lol. I am already happy on how fast I got these. took 6 days and 2 of them were weekends days to get to upstate NY.
> 
> These guys rule so far. I will keep an update on how my grows go.
> 
> I just started to germ 3 White Widow Fems and 5 White Castle beans.


wow!! that is pretty fast man!! yea i got mine in 8 days.. and im in Mass. but i had christmas day adn New Years day in my order time.. soo i think it woulda got here a lil sooner.

you will be VERY VERY happy with the White Widow seeds man! u can check out the 1st page.. adn see my WW plant/buds. i got another one growing now (in my signature is the journal) and she is doing amazing again. idk bout the White Castle... but I would like to see some White Castle grown... dont think i've ever seen a journal with White Castle??

let us know how they grow man. =)



GrammarPolice said:


> All of the babies in those pics are clones.
> Ive been growing PPP for almost 3 years.. AI for almost 2.
> The Papaya, B Mystic and BlackJack are all growing as clones for the first time..I like to keep them uniform. The BJ tends to "want" to grow the biggest, but I do some light LST.
> 
> ...


oo wow. lol. see.. i cant wait till i have my own place.. adn i can grow more plants.. adn take clones adn what not. =)

i cant wait to grow some black jack! and yeaa i would LOVE if u continute to post pics here and there throughout ur grow up until harvest. =) and im sure no1 else would mind. lol.


----------



## WolfScott (May 11, 2010)

1gamma45 said:


> Well Add another to the club. Last Wend. 5/5/10 I ordered 5 Fem White Widow seeds, and the daily special 10 White Castle Seeds. On Friday 5/7/10 I got an e mail stating they had shipped. Today 5/11/10 I got my beans. And a new sample wallet lol. I am already happy on how fast I got these. took 6 days and 2 of them were weekends days to get to upstate NY.
> 
> These guys rule so far. I will keep an update on how my grows go.
> 
> I just started to germ 3 White Widow Fems and 5 White Castle beans.


 Glad to have you aboard! Good luck on your grow!


----------



## tommy359 (May 11, 2010)

Growing five of Nirvanas wonder Woman strain at the moment. Seems like a pretty decent strain and good genetics, feminized seeds and got five out of five. 6 weeks in to flower and already seeing pretty decent buds.

First few pics are from my current grow at four weeks into flower, the last few are from my grow last fall


----------



## Topo (May 12, 2010)

Nirvana's Bubblelicious close up:


----------



## WolfScott (May 12, 2010)

Topo said:


> Nirvana's Bubblelicious close up:


 That looks Bubblelicious!


----------



## Topo (May 12, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> That looks Bubblelicious!


Thanks man. It smells so bubble-gum-like, I want to break off a branch and start chewing on it  But I would never waste good bud; in the bong she will go!  

Also, it is the easiest most-forgiving plant I ever grew.


----------



## husalife (May 12, 2010)

Does it really smell of Bubble gum, I was thinkin about the bubble autos at nirvana but what are the chances

of it smellin and tasting like bubble gum. Glad your does though for sure, and its pretty. Lookin nice bro.


----------



## chb444220 (May 12, 2010)

tommy359 said:


> Growing five of Nirvanas wonder Woman strain at the moment. Seems like a pretty decent strain and good genetics, feminized seeds and got five out of five. 6 weeks in to flower and already seeing pretty decent buds.
> 
> First few pics are from my current grow at four weeks into flower, the last few are from my grow last fall


yea they look as if they're doing GREAT! very nice and healthy looking!! and 5 outta 5 is really good! u should post the harvest pics when she's all ready!! =)



Topo said:


> Nirvana's Bubblelicious close up:


Mmmmmmm.. that looks DELICIOUS!! Mmmmmmmmmmmmm..



Topo said:


> Thanks man. It smells so bubble-gum-like, I want to break off a branch and start chewing on it  But I would never waste good bud; in the bong she will go!
> 
> Also, it is the easiest most-forgiving plant I ever grew.


wow it really already smells like bubble gum!!!?? thats AWESOME!! shit i htink i would be too tempted to try chewing it.. lol. only if i was high of course. lol. thats crazy tho she already has a bubblegum smell!! brownie points added to the bubbleicious then!! lol.

Please show us the harvest pics when shes ready!! looks like she gonna have some beautiful buds!!


----------



## Topo (May 12, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> yea they look as if they're doing GREAT! very nice and healthy looking!! and 5 outta 5 is really good! u should post the harvest pics when she's all ready!! =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, she really does smell like Bubblegum! Which is why I am attempting to clone her....I think I got the true phenotype. In the last 3 days, the odor has turned a little muskier than before, but if I pinch the berries, the bubblegum jumps right out 

I'll surely be posting up pics all the way until the harvest. I'm thinking I got around 3 more weeks since I want the berries to totally swell up! 

Here's another bud shot that I posted earlier:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## husalife (May 12, 2010)

LUCKY......lol


----------



## patlpp (May 12, 2010)

AK-48 Fem - 100% hydroton Lucas Bloom, no supps , 57 days. Topped 3 weeks in veg. 314g wet. ~ 3 oz when dry.


----------



## chb444220 (May 12, 2010)

Mmmmmm... lol. he's tryna tease us!!! and make us jealous!! lol. well it sure is working!! lol. yeaa man.. do ur best to get a clone!! and if u got anymore seeds.. chances are the seeds migh tbe from hte same batch.. soo the chances of u gettin that same phenotype is a little better than if u were to order the seeds for a 2nd time..

my white widow doesnt smell like much... but as soon as u touch the buds/crystals.... it smells just like fruity pebbles!! =D my 2nd WW plant is finally producing crystals now.. i think by friday wen i do my next update.. there will be plenty of crystals... ughh it sucks cuz its sooo tempting EVERYTIME i look at the plant.. to touch the leaves and smell my fingers.. that smell is addicting!! lol


----------



## Lil Czr (May 12, 2010)

I've grown out Papaya, Bubblicious, Aurora Indica, NL, Super Skunk and Hindu Kush.

I really can't choose a favorite since they all have such excellent qualities. I liked different ones, depending on my mood.

I am currently growing out PPP, Papaya, Bubblicious, Haze and Traveling Thai which by the way doesn't look like a pure sativa, but of course I haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## chb444220 (May 12, 2010)

patlpp said:


> AK-48 Fem - 100% hydroton Lucas Bloom, no supps , 57 days. Topped 3 weeks in veg. 314g wet. ~ 3 oz when dry.


DAMN!! those look fucking BOMB!! Wow...... and only 57 days!! thats crazy! and 3 ounces too! wow.. sum1 else who only vegged for 3 weeks and got a lil more than 3 ounces. thats watsup!! +Rep to you my friend!!


----------



## chb444220 (May 12, 2010)

Lil Czr said:


> I've grown out Papaya, Bubblicious, Aurora Indica, NL, Super Skunk and Hindu Kush.
> 
> I really can't choose a favorite since they all have such excellent qualities. I liked different ones, depending on my mood.
> 
> I am currently growing out PPP, Papaya, Bubblicious, Haze and Traveling Thai which by the way doesn't look like a pure sativa, but of course I haven't seen anything yet.


nice selection! its wierd... certain strains from nirvana u just never hear about people grown then... such as eldarado... or royal flush.. maui waui... sterling haze.. i know theres a few more strains like that too.. but u jsut never hear about them... or any1 growing them.

traveling thai sounds pretty interesting.. u have any pics of any of the plants??


----------



## patlpp (May 12, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> DAMN!! those look fucking BOMB!! Wow...... and only 57 days!! thats crazy! and 3 ounces too! wow.. sum1 else who only vegged for 3 weeks and got a lil more than 3 ounces. thats watsup!! +Rep to you my friend!!


Thanks. It was 2 weeks seed, 4 weeks Veg. It was 3 weeks when I topped, than I let it veg another week. 57 days flower. Thanks so much.


----------



## Topo (May 12, 2010)

Ok, that's it you guys, I'm going to load up the bubbler.....I can't take this anymore


----------



## Topo (May 12, 2010)

patlpp said:


> AK-48 Fem - 100% hydroton Lucas Bloom, no supps , 57 days. Topped 3 weeks in veg. 314g wet. ~ 3 oz when dry.


Sugar frosted....yummmmmm......not the auto version, right? They look delightful 

Oh, I found another bubblegum pic:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 12, 2010)

patlpp said:


> AK-48 Fem - 100% hydroton Lucas Bloom, no supps , 57 days. Topped 3 weeks in veg. 314g wet. ~ 3 oz when dry.


Very nice work my friend..



Lil Czr said:


> I am currently growing out PPP, Papaya, Bubblicious, Haze and Traveling Thai which by the way doesn't look like a pure sativa, but of course I haven't seen anything yet.


I just smoked a bowl of PPP... Maaaaan.


----------



## Topo (May 12, 2010)

GrammarPolice said:


> Very nice work my friend..
> 
> 
> 
> I just smoked a bowl of PPP...* Maaaaan*.


If Nirvana _accepted_ my Wal-Mart Visa Debit card, that would be my next order.


----------



## chb444220 (May 12, 2010)

patlpp said:


> Thanks. It was 2 weeks seed, 4 weeks Veg. It was 3 weeks when I topped, than I let it veg another week. 57 days flower. Thanks so much.


Ooooo. ok. I get cha. well regardless.. still VERY impressive.. I've seen a few AK-48 grows.. and that is by far teh best looking one I've seen... very nicely done.



Topo said:


> Ok, that's it you guys, I'm going to load up the bubbler.....I can't take this anymore


lol. I needa get myself one of thoseeee.



Topo said:


> Sugar frosted....yummmmmm......not the auto version, right? They look delightful
> 
> Oh, I found another bubblegum pic:
> 
> ...


yeaa, i doubt its the auto-version.. those just came out a few days ago... but shit if they finish that fast.... lol. il order them all!! lol.. yeaaa riiite. my broke ass cant even order 1 pack of them. hahaha.

Mmmmm. loving those pics man!!

*** Heyyy... just started another thread... i put it in harvesting and curing.. cuz i figured thats wehre alotta people will be posting the buds/harvests... sooo here's the link if any1 wants to check it out.. i just started it like 20 min. ago.. soo obviously.. im the only poster.. but if any1 has anything to add to it... go for it.. heres the link.

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/330370-whos-got-fostiest-buds-lets.html


----------



## monkeybones (May 12, 2010)

This one of my AK-48 at day 28 of 12/12. She's the biggest of 5. I can't describe how fun this plant is to grow. This is my first cannabis plant.


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2010)

monkeybones said:


> This one of my AK-48 at day 28 of 12/12. She's the biggest of 5. I can't describe how fun this plant is to grow. This is my first cannabis plant.


wow. lookin good man! got a good amount of bud sites!! and u said this is ur 1st grow? looks good for ur 1st grow man! if u have any questions.. or need help with anything.. feel free to ask me or any1 on here. =)

and gotta warn u... u said this was ur 1st grow... ur gonna become addicted to growin...... hahaha.. im sure every1 here will agree with me.. at 1st.. it starts off a just a curious thing.. u wanna just "try" to grow a weed plant... then it becomes a hobby.. adn VERY quickly... becomes an addiction! lol. =) you'll find urself looking at things.. and the 1st thing that will come to mind is.... hmmm.. i bet i could use that for my plant.. i bet i could grow in that.. i bet i could cure in that.. or w.e. ur thought is.... ur weed plant is somehow involved in it. lol. =)

its a good thing tho. lol. DEFF a good thing.


----------



## Topo (May 13, 2010)

Ok folks.....today my Bubblelicious is really showing her true colors. I was skeptical about all this "blah blah blah" about it looking, smelling, and tasting like bubblegum. I tried to take some pics of her pink hairs to show everyone it really is "bubblegum." It's growing offsite outdoors, and I tried to get a super clean close-up, but the wind kept blowing her sweet colas, and I couldn't keep my hands steady. All the shots turned out blurry. 

I will try again tomorrow. If this girl smokes half as good as she looks, I will be in marijuana wonderland.


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2010)

Topo said:


> Ok folks.....today my Bubblelicious is really showing her true colors. I was skeptical about all this "blah blah blah" about it looking, smelling, and tasting like bubblegum. I tried to take some pics of her pink hairs to show everyone it really is "bubblegum." It's growing offsite outdoors, and I tried to get a super clean close-up, but the wind kept blowing her sweet colas, and I couldn't keep my hands steady. All the shots turned out blurry.
> 
> I will try again tomorrow. If this girl smokes half as good as she looks, I will be in marijuana wonderland.


wow.. pink pistils!!?? seriously!! and this is from Nirvana u said? damn.. im jealous! i want some! lol. yeaa deff try and get sum pics of that!! thats somethign i would LOVE to see!


----------



## 1gamma45 (May 13, 2010)

So I got my seeds on 5/11/10 I put 3 White Widow seeds in to germ. All 3 have sprouted nice and are now soil. Put 5 White Castle seeds in to germ 2 looked really nice and are now in soil the other 3 are going to wait a few days more.


And for those looking for some info on white castle here is what the site said about it.

Nirvana's White Castle is an F1 marijuana hybrid of two absolute winners. With a White Widow mother and our award-winning Ice for a father, White Castle marijuana seeds are as outrageous as one would expect. The sturdier, denser structure of Ice really thickens up the often light and wispy White Widow buds. White Widow's flavour, strength, and social high remain very present in this cannabis strain. Medical marijuana users are extremely fond of White Castle for its pain-killing properties.


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2010)

1gamma45 said:


> So I got my seeds on 5/11/10 I put 3 White Widow seeds in to germ. All 3 have sprouted nice and are now soil. Put 5 White Castle seeds in to germ 2 looked really nice and are now in soil the other 3 are going to wait a few days more.
> 
> 
> And for those looking for some info on white castle here is what the site said about it.
> ...


wow.. im surprised more people dont grow White Castle!! sounds like a nice hybrid!! White Widow and Ice... deff gonna have to let us all know how that grows!! it sounds really impressive!! adn i know for a fact the White Widow grows really really nice! Im LOVING my white widow!! my 2nd one os doing AWESOME! wayy better than my 2st one. =) and my 3rd one just sprouted.. adn will be going outside in about 2 weeks. =)


----------



## *Kb* (May 13, 2010)

Topo said:


> If Nirvana _accepted_ my Wal-Mart Visa Debit card, that would be my next order.


Get a green dot card, they accept that.


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 14, 2010)

I started germinating an Ice seed yesterday.. I'll probably sub it in for an AI next grow.

Anybody want some clones? lol


----------



## husalife (May 14, 2010)

I wish bro.......I wish


----------



## chb444220 (May 14, 2010)

meee tooo. I would love some clones!! lol


----------



## husalife (May 14, 2010)

Just wanted to Share my Nirvana Free Random plant. Its mid May shes been outdoors for about 2 months and has been steadily flowering for at least 6 weeks.

Anybody have a clue of what Nirvana Strain she is?


----------



## chb444220 (May 14, 2010)

husalife said:


> Just wanted to Share my Nirvana Free Random plant. Its mid May shes been outdoors for about 2 months and has been steadily flowering for at least 6 weeks.
> 
> Anybody have a clue of what Nirvana Strain she is?


when did u get those seeds...? are those teh "Mystery Seeds"?? did u get them anywhere from dec. thru feb.?? if soo thats the same one om growin... and no.. i have Noooo idea what it is.. Nirvana doesnt even know. lol. kinda sucks.. but oo well. they were free.. i htink they are a nirvana strain tho.. but im not 100% sure.. how r they doin outdoors?? i got 1 growing indoors right now.. its the one in my sig.. thats growing next to teh WW.

I put 3 of the Mystery Seeds in a wet paper towel yesterday.. and am gonna let them get a nice taproot, and then stick them right in the dirt outside.. and see if thy will grow. =) i got like 15 seeds.. soo i figured fuck it.. its worth a try right?


----------



## Topo (May 14, 2010)

*Kb* said:


> Get a green dot card, they accept that.


Yeah thanks, that's my next step.


----------



## Topo (May 14, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> wow.. pink pistils!!?? seriously!! and this is from Nirvana u said? damn.. im jealous! i want some! lol. yeaa deff try and get sum pics of that!! thats somethign i would LOVE to see!


It's not a true pink, but when you stand back and look at it, it does carry a pink hue to it (compared to others).

View attachment 935573


Why is there an attachment statement when I see a real picture when I post it?????


----------



## chb444220 (May 14, 2010)

Awww.. damnit!! it wont let me see the pic... this is what is sais when i click on it..

Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## Topo (May 14, 2010)

No I inserted directly from the reply box....this happened to me before too.

????


----------



## monkeybones (May 14, 2010)

husalife said:


> Just wanted to Share my Nirvana Free Random plant. Its mid May shes been outdoors for about 2 months and has been steadily flowering for at least 6 weeks.
> 
> Anybody have a clue of what Nirvana Strain she is?


Could be anything man. You can rest assured it's probably quality smoke. Nirvana breeds some amazing plants. But Nirvana has never specified whether its mystery seeds are unsorted surplus of their storefront genetics or literally just a giant sack of the leftover seeds from breeding.

But your plant does look good


----------



## chb444220 (May 14, 2010)

Topo said:


> View attachment 935579No I inserted directly from the reply box....this happened to me before too.
> 
> ????View attachment 935578


lol. yea i remember u doing that before. lol. but now i can see the, and yeaaa, i see wat u mean.. there is a lil tint to it.. makes me wanna try sum bubblegum as well now. ughhh. theres sooo many strains i wanna try!! i gonna sell like an ounce of my white widow.. and stock up on some seeds.. gonna buy 1 batch of expensive seeds.. and the rest will be from nirvana. =) for the expensive seeds.. im gonna buy PineApple Express. =)



monkeybones said:


> Could be anything man. You can rest assured it's probably quality smoke. Nirvana breeds some amazing plants. But Nirvana has never specified whether its mystery seeds are unsorted surplus of their storefront genetics or literally just a giant sack of the leftover seeds from breeding.
> 
> But your plant does look good


yeaa i am sooo curious as to what strain it is... when i talked to alice.. she confirmed that they are all the same strain.. w.e. the strain may be...


----------



## husalife (May 14, 2010)

I got 10 freebies with my last order, and best I can come up with they are all different strains. Otherwise it wouldnt be so random if they were all the same.


----------



## monkeybones (May 14, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa i am sooo curious as to what strain it is... when i talked to alice.. she confirmed that they are all the same strain.. w.e. the strain may be...


Right on, neat info. You must have gotten much different seeds than me. Some of mine looked so weird compared to the others it was obvious my mystery seeds were all or mostly different strains.


----------



## chb444220 (May 14, 2010)

ooo.. hmmm? thats wierd.. maybe she was wrong then?? maybe they're not all the same strain.. or maybe we got different batches.. i know they had the lil headline thing for the Mystery Seeds.. sayin they found a big bag of seeds with no name on them.. and tested them and they were viable, so they gave them away free.


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 14, 2010)

Layed eyes on some of the best looking plants I've ever seen...aurora indica...but never got to see them finish do to someone shady finding out about a grow and the grow being abandoned...arrgh


----------



## chb444220 (May 14, 2010)

cdrippper2 said:


> Layed eyes on some of the best looking plants I've ever seen...aurora indica...but never got to see them finish do to someone shady finding out about a grow and the grow being abandoned...arrgh


awwwww.. =/ that sucks!! yeaaa aurora indica seems to be a pretty popular plant on here. =)


----------



## malignant (May 14, 2010)

misty is awesome


----------



## chb444220 (May 15, 2010)

yeaa i've seen some nice Misty plants. =)

I was talking to Alice the other day... and I gave her an idea.. and she's gonna try to get it done soon.. I told her they should have a section where we (customers) can post pics of the plants we've grown from their seeds... and bud shots as well. and she said that if they were good enough... they would use them as the default pic for that strain. Like if I send in a pic of my White Widow plant.. and its really good.. they will make that the lil icon pic for it. =)

I was telling her they should have 1-2 pics of the plant.... and then a couple pics of the Buds (finished product) in the description.. She said she's gonna see what she can do... =) that would be coooool!


----------



## 1gamma45 (May 15, 2010)

This morning I woke up and went to water and I have 1 White castle that come threw the soil nice hardy green leaves. I another white catle looks like it should be poked threw by tommarow and 1 white widow that poked threw today. I went back to my gem bag for the other white castle seeds 3 of them had sprouted and had about 3inchs of rout formed they were all planted this moring. The 5th seed did show any signs of anything so that one got tosses. 

All and all now I have 3 White Widow in soil 1 has come up. I have 4 White castle in soil 1 is up and I expect the other 3 to come up in the next few days.

I was kinda hoping the widow would come up first as they are fem seends the white castle are normal. with any luck I will get atleast 1 white castle thats female and I will just keep that mom and clone to grow it.


----------



## chb444220 (May 15, 2010)

1gamma45 said:


> This morning I woke up and went to water and I have 1 White castle that come threw the soil nice hardy green leaves. I another white catle looks like it should be poked threw by tommarow and 1 white widow that poked threw today. I went back to my gem bag for the other white castle seeds 3 of them had sprouted and had about 3inchs of rout formed they were all planted this moring. The 5th seed did show any signs of anything so that one got tosses.
> 
> All and all now I have 3 White Widow in soil 1 has come up. I have 4 White castle in soil 1 is up and I expect the other 3 to come up in the next few days.
> 
> I was kinda hoping the widow would come up first as they are fem seends the white castle are normal. with any luck I will get atleast 1 white castle thats female and I will just keep that mom and clone to grow it.



thats gooood. yeaa my WW is sprouted now too. =) and is doin good! heyy i was gonna sayy.. im sure you'll end up with at least 1 male from the White Castle plants... once u find out which one is a male.. u should take it.. and put it either in a cardboard box.. or place it outdoors sumwhere.. adn let it grow a lil more.. and once the pollen sace look like they're JUST about to pop open.. cut them off.. and place them in like a pill bottle.. or sumthin like that..

you can just watch the 1st couple pollen sacs open. and that way you'll have an idea of what the look like right b4 the open. adn just collect as much as u can.. and harvest it. =)

and then... once u have enough.. kill it off or w.e... and then.. when your female white castle OR white widow plants start showing more hairs... take a small paint brush or Q-Tip... and dip it in the container with the pollen in it.. and gently "paint" on some pollen to the hairs on a few of the lower bud sites on w.e. plants you want....

** if yopu do this.. make sure that when you go to paint on the pollen... you take the female plant out of the flowering area.. wether it be a box.. closet.. or cabinet.. and make sure no fans are on or anything... adn once u dip the paintbrush or Q-Tip in the pollen.. make sure to shake off any excess pollen off..**

a good indicator that the pollen took.. is the hairs will start to turn red/orange in a week or 2... adn now... when the plant is ready for harvest... that lower bud or buds on w.e. plant(s) u did that on.. will have some seeds in it. =) this way u wont have to order any more seeds. =) adn the pollen stays good for a while!! like 1-2 years i think? and u can just keep up a constant supply of seeds.. and if u get new strains.. u can use that pollen to create ur own strains as well. =)

just an idea... u dont HAVE to do it obviously.. but it is a good idea!!


----------



## 1gamma45 (May 15, 2010)

Geez man Denis Leary was right smokeing pot doesnt lead to other drugs it leads to carpentry. He said he stopped smoking not cause it wasnt good but cause he didnt wana build anything.

My plan is I still have 2 White Widow Fem seeds and 5 white castle seeds. I wana get a female of both and just clone them for as long as I can. And seeing as only spend about 60$ on seeds if all goes well and I dont clone I will able harvest every 1 1/2 -2months for the next year. So spending 60$ a year to keep myself growing isnt a big deal. I dont have the space to move the male to another area or outside. Outside would mean tring to find an area out in the middle of nowere to plant it just not worth it imo.


Thanks for the info and once my state goes med leagle I might do that but as of now I tip toeing the line and want to stay in the civil law area of growing and having X amount would simply be a 100$ fine and is treated like a trafic ticket. Just at the end of March the bill passed the health commity and is basicly the same laws that R.I. put into effect bac in 2006. Also kind funny there ia a 15 million $ budget revenue added to the 2011 budget that would come from the Regisatration cards care givers and despecers cost. 

So it looks as if sometime between now and Sept we will no for sure. Normaly the buget needs to be voted on and passed in July. But I cant rememeber when the last ttime that happened if ever. Normaly they bitch for 2 weeks in July that they should be signing. Spend Aug at the track and then come back in Sept and sign the shit that didnt change but took 2 weeks of cring about in July.


----------



## chb444220 (May 15, 2010)

yeaaaa, im from MA.. and thye have that $100 fine thingy as well.. adn theres lots of talk about actually LEGALIZING and taxing marijuana... i guess MA and CA are the only 2 states that have a bill for legalizing it completely and taxing it... that would be AWESOME!! and they would cut the prices in 1/2 too.. soo instead of $500 for an ounce of some of like.. the best stuff out there... it would be $250... and that would cut out all teh drug dealers.. cuz they would not be able to compete with those prices. =)


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 15, 2010)

Just switched to 12/12 today.. took a couple snapshots.

Even the poppy outside is doing good lol..


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 15, 2010)

I am currently growing Blackjack,Chrystal,Fullmoon,Ice,Snow White and Swiss Cheese.
I have grown Dutch passion,Greenhouse and BC seeds and HOLY SHI!T are NIRVANA strains COVERED in TRICHROMES.here are some pics at wk 4


----------



## hyperdawg64 (May 16, 2010)

Going to be starting 15 Swiss Cheese plants pretty soon. It is pretty late to be starting from seed, but where I am it is still pretty cold and rainy. I'll report back some other time with more info!


----------



## chb444220 (May 16, 2010)

1gamma45 said:


> Geez man Denis Leary was right smokeing pot doesnt lead to other drugs it leads to carpentry. He said he stopped smoking not cause it wasnt good but cause he didnt wana build anything.
> 
> My plan is I still have 2 White Widow Fem seeds and 5 white castle seeds. I wana get a female of both and just clone them for as long as I can. And seeing as only spend about 60$ on seeds if all goes well and I dont clone I will able harvest every 1 1/2 -2months for the next year. So spending 60$ a year to keep myself growing isnt a big deal. I dont have the space to move the male to another area or outside. Outside would mean tring to find an area out in the middle of nowere to plant it just not worth it imo.
> 
> ...


wow. lol. looks like u got ur shit all planned out already. lol. thats good tho. sounds like a good plan to me!


----------



## chb444220 (May 16, 2010)

GrammarPolice said:


> Just switched to 12/12 today.. took a couple snapshots.
> 
> Even the poppy outside is doing good lol..


yay! here's where all the hard work finally pays off.. just sucks that it takes soo long to actually pay off. lol. but oo wel.. within 1-2 weeks u will see white hairs pooping out everywhere.. and know ur on ur way to trimming sum nice fat buds!!



JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> I am currently growing Blackjack,Chrystal,Fullmoon,Ice,Snow White and Swiss Cheese.
> I have grown Dutch passion,Greenhouse and BC seeds and HOLY SHI!T are NIRVANA strains COVERED in TRICHROMES.here are some pics at wk 4
> View attachment 938290View attachment 938291View attachment 938292View attachment 938293View attachment 938294


wow. nice choices!! love blackjack!! and i was looking at full moon a while ago.; it seems pretty interesting.. supposed to make u almost trip!? lol. DEFF come back adn update us in a lil bit.. and then when its harvest time!! im really curious about the full moon... i dont htink i've seen any1 grow that yet.



hyperdawg64 said:


> Going to be starting 15 Swiss Cheese plants pretty soon. It is pretty late to be starting from seed, but where I am it is still pretty cold and rainy. I'll report back some other time with more info!


yeaaa im just startin mine now too. i just went out and put 3 germinated seeds into lil jiffy pots and stuck thenm outside.. hoping they sprout soon. and i got a WW thats a fwe days old im gonna put outside.. adn a purple power that should be sprouting pretty soon! =)

yeaa, where i am it still gets chilly once in a while.. New England weather sucks!! lol


----------



## ZenOne (May 16, 2010)

just sprouted 10 nirvana swiss cheese seeds 8/10 germed and there doing great! only seedlings now, ill get back with photos when there a bit bigger 
anything called cheeese should be a tasty ;P
anyone ever smoked any of nirvanas swiss cheese?


----------



## 1gamma45 (May 16, 2010)

Ok so as of today I germed 8 seeds total. 3 Fem White Widow and 5 normal White castle. All but 1 seed of the white castle Germed and now all but 1 white castle is sprouted threw the soil. So 6 out 0f 8 aint bad and I have not given up that the seventh one will sprout soon too.


----------



## chb444220 (May 16, 2010)

ZenOne said:


> just sprouted 10 nirvana swiss cheese seeds 8/10 germed and there doing great! only seedlings now, ill get back with photos when there a bit bigger
> anything called cheeese should be a tasty ;P
> anyone ever smoked any of nirvanas swiss cheese?


ehh.. idk. lol. the name doesnt sound that appealing to me. lol. sheesy weed...? lol. but thats just me. ALL the cheese grows i've seen have turned out AMAZING!! cant say i've ever smoked any tho. =/ but im sure you'll be happy with the product.



1gamma45 said:


> Ok so as of today I germed 8 seeds total. 3 Fem White Widow and 5 normal White castle. All but 1 seed of the white castle Germed and now all but 1 white castle is sprouted threw the soil. So 6 out 0f 8 aint bad and I have not given up that the seventh one will sprout soon too.


yeaa thats not bad at all. =) yeaa deff dont give up on that last seed.. i've had a seed take 9 or 10 days to germinate... idk why it took so long?? but it did. lol. but once it sprouted. it was fine. lol. worse comes to worse.. it wont sprout.. but you will have plenty of healthy plants growing. =)


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 16, 2010)

I have to say all the strains I have smoked I have not smoked any of these I am growing,all tho I have smoked there parents and WOW,so the next generation can only be as good or better.
???? CHB420 How was the blackjack?.when did you cut it 7,8 or 9 weeks? what would you compare it to.also these will be for local dispensaries so I want the best HIGH for the patients.I here to cut at 8 weeks and I hear 10 wks. what did you cut at.Thank you.
JGT


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 16, 2010)

Blackjack is a great commercial strain..

Awesome bud to leaf ratio..it's a pleasure to trim.

I harvested mine right at about 9.5 weeks. It seemed to want to create new flowers LATE into the photoperiod.
So even though 40-50% of the trichomes were amber, the big flowers were still shooting white hairs near the top.

This time I'm going to give them only 9-10 hours of light in the last week.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 16, 2010)

GrammarPolice said:


> Blackjack is a great commercial strain..
> 
> Awesome bud to leaf ratio..it's a pleasure to trim.
> 
> ...


?under how many watts and what type of medium?


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 16, 2010)

Ocean Forest soil
3.5 gallon containers
2 8 bulb T5 fixtures provide the light.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 17, 2010)

GrammarPolice said:


> Ocean Forest soil
> 3.5 gallon containers
> 2 8 bulb T5 fixtures provide the light.


You flower with the CFL's?


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 17, 2010)

Veg with 6500k, then flower with 80% 3000k/20% 6500.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 17, 2010)

Well damn I should be a earlier then if your using cfl's,will keep everyone posted also you can check journal for update photos.im in day 30 and trichromes are cloudy on ice and chrystal


----------



## DSB65 (May 17, 2010)

My nirvana short rider was prety good. Going to order there other autos


----------



## husalife (May 17, 2010)

DSB65 said:


> My nirvana short rider was prety good. Going to order there other autos


Did your short rider have a slightly musky Old Skool Dank taste?


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 17, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> Well damn I should be a earlier then if your using cfl's,will keep everyone posted also you can check journal for update photos.im in day 30 and trichromes are cloudy on ice and chrystal


I didn't know T5's were considered CFL's.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 17, 2010)

GrammarPolice said:


> I didn't know T5's were considered CFL's.


T5,T8,T12 are all Fluorescent and T5 is more compact than a T12 so sure CFL(not a curly q but is compact).Fluorescent(Nikola Tesla design est 1890ad)
But I must say IMPRESSIVE for nothing for than 200 foot candles up close.I use a Hydrofarm(china crap) 454 T5 CFL for my MOTHERS,VEG and Clones works good but mothers are over 3 1/2 feet tall so lighting is scarce in low branches.


----------



## chb444220 (May 17, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> I have to say all the strains I have smoked I have not smoked any of these I am growing,all tho I have smoked there parents and WOW,so the next generation can only be as good or better.
> ???? CHB420 How was the blackjack?.when did you cut it 7,8 or 9 weeks? what would you compare it to.also these will be for local dispensaries so I want the best HIGH for the patients.I here to cut at 8 weeks and I hear 10 wks. what did you cut at.Thank you.
> JGT


i never actually grew it myself.. lol. but i just mean in general.. all the grows i've seen have been pretty impressive!! and i had a friend who sad he smoked it.. and it was his favorite bud.. but he cant get it anymore... =/ soo i wanna everntually get some and grow it.


----------



## chb444220 (May 17, 2010)

DSB65 said:


> My nirvana short rider was prety good. Going to order there other autos


Mmmm. yea that does look really good! how long did it grow for all together?? and how much did u yield off it? and i want to try their new auto's too! im glad tehy finally got with the program and got sum new strains!!


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 17, 2010)

sucks your on east coast .I would donate a clone to u.Gotta keep all strains going around world.


----------



## chb444220 (May 17, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> T5,T8,T12 are all Fluorescent and T5 is more compact than a T12 so sure CFL(not a curly q but is compact).Fluorescent(Nikola Tesla design est 1890ad)
> But I must say IMPRESSIVE for nothing for than 200 foot candles up close.I use a Hydrofarm(china crap) 454 T5 CFL for my MOTHERS,VEG and Clones works good but mothers are over 3 1/2 feet tall so lighting is scarce in low branches.


yeaa you can get sum really nice grows with just CFL's man.. i only used CFL's for my White Widow.. and she came out GREAT!! thats her in my avatar pic.. and the pics on the very 1st page.. thats her as well. got 3.15 ounces off her using only CFL's.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 17, 2010)

damn I have seen people use 400 and 600 and barely get that,says alot about your growing knowledge.If you do this well with such low lumens I bet you cannot wait to see what you will do with a 400watt hell you know that moto the dutch can do what americans do with a 1000w with 400w due to there breaker size and limited amperes.you should try to grow some 2 liter size colas LOL.nice tho

But just like in RACING no replacement for displacement


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 17, 2010)

Anyone using COCO coir and is anyone using AN CONNOISSUER or SENSIBLOOM or IGUANA i believe monkey juice is discontinued but a have seen at some hydroshops


----------



## chb444220 (May 17, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> damn I have seen people use 400 and 600 and barely get that,says alot about your growing knowledge.If you do this well with such low lumens I bet you cannot wait to see what you will do with a 400watt hell you know that moto the dutch can do what americans do with a 1000w with 400w due to there breaker size and limited amperes.you should try to grow some 2 liter size colas LOL.nice tho
> 
> But just like in RACING no replacement for displacement


lol. thanks man. idk. musta just got lucky. its only my 4th grow.. but i did do alotta reading up and shit.. adn studied everything for a few months b4 my 1st gfrow.. adn have been learning more and more.. thanks to this site. i think the WW that im growing now (in my signateure) is gonna yield even more... my last one i vegged for 3 weeks... this one went for about 5. and i FIM'ed this one as well.

yeaa, I wouldnt mind gettin an HPS.. but Im happy with the results im getting with the CFL's for now. i wouldnt mind gettin like a 250 watt HPS.. and then still having a few CFL's along the side to keep the lower bud sites happy. =)

i likie using CFL's tho.. u can place them all along the side.. adn under all the hard to reach areas... i think that had a lot to do with my yield.. cuz even my lower nugs were fat. eventually i woll move up to an HPS and see how that goes.. =)


----------



## DSB65 (May 17, 2010)

husalife said:


> did your short rider have a slightly musky old skool dank taste?


 i did not notice much of a smell when they were growing.. But after they were cured they smelted kind of lemonie


----------



## DSB65 (May 17, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> mmmm. Yea that does look really good! How long did it grow for all together?? And how much did u yield off it? And i want to try their new auto's too! Im glad tehy finally got with the program and got sum new strains!!


 grew 9 weeks 20 4 light cycle started buding in three weeks..got 4 and a half oz off 5 plants..pretty good fucken weed to


----------



## chb444220 (May 17, 2010)

DSB65 said:


> grew 9 weeks 20 4 light cycle started buding in three weeks..got 4 and a half oz off 5 plants..pretty good fucken weed to


wow.. not bad at all man!! i've heard like 50-50 on short riders.. sum say really good.. and sum say really bad.. glad to hear u had a good eperience. =) deff let us know how the new auto-flowerin plnats are. =)


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 17, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> T5,T8,T12 are all Fluorescent and T5 is more compact than a T12 so sure CFL(not a curly q but is compact).Fluorescent(Nikola Tesla design est 1890ad)
> But I must say IMPRESSIVE for nothing for than 200 foot candles up close.I use a Hydrofarm(china crap) 454 T5 CFL for my MOTHERS,VEG and Clones works good but mothers are over 3 1/2 feet tall so lighting is scarce in low branches.


Yeah it's just semantics..

I like the low heat of the T5's.. Could you LST the mothers?


----------



## chb444220 (May 17, 2010)

GrammarPolice said:


> Yeah it's just semantics..
> 
> I like the low heat of the T5's.. Could you LST the mothers?


yeaa Wolf Scott used those T5's and has pretty good results with them as well... and ea u can LST mother plants... it would actually probably be a good idea... it would allow more light to the bud sites.. well.. theres not buds on the bud sites. lol. but i mean it would create many more cuttings for ya


----------



## AudiA6Driver (May 17, 2010)

ok so my for next round on my Closet 467w CFL SCROG i want to try 

Snow white
Super Skunk
White Castle
Aurora
*all feminized of coarse

Anyone got any suggestions, experience, tips? Want some feedback before i buy the seeds. Thanks!


----------



## chb444220 (May 17, 2010)

AudiA6Driver said:


> ok so my for next round on my Closet 467w CFL SCROG i want to try
> 
> Snow white
> Super Skunk
> ...



*Aurora Indica - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/303844-aurora-indica-scrog-screen-green.html

Snow White - https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/294653-tamjams-2nd-grow-snow-white.html

White Castle - https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/314783-1-2-harvest-white-castle.html

Super Skunk - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/304129-dcs-super-skunk-hashberry-round-16.html

=) there ya go man.. enjoyyyy. lol. most of them are done or just about done. =)
*


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 17, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa Wolf Scott used those T5's and has pretty good results with them as well... and ea u can LST mother plants... it would actually probably be a good idea... it would allow more light to the bud sites.. well.. theres not buds on the bud sites. lol. but i mean it would create many more cuttings for ya


Yeah I would agree with the T5x8 4ft make my mothers grow and grow keeps me busy trimming and lots of clones for local dispensaries.as for short mothers and clones from my experience I like it alot compared to my 250w mh I had (yes I know now I have 454w"so i should notice a difference")
This was Taken 2/2/2010

2/5/2010

2/8/2010


With results like this T5x8 4" 454watts 
Coco coir and my nutrient line up.
I will be using T5 's unless they make something better for same price(even light and low heat"does give off heat but nothing like a MH") 
and you guys are giving me an idea with running dual T5 in plastic clear cover between each row like this =========== to light up bottom save me another 2 weeks for bottom buds on my 5' and 6' plants. 
***********
===========
***********
===========


----------



## chb444220 (May 17, 2010)

holy SHIT thats alotta growth over 3 day periods!! damn!!


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 17, 2010)

Thats the T5 providing the light I was impressed myself,yeah you have to love digital technology when you take a pic it keeps the date so as a reference I just go back and look at date taken.I also keep a journal for I smoke alot of good meds so I do tend to forget sometimes.
LST mothers? im not sure what you mean by LST please inform me.


----------



## husalife (May 18, 2010)

Low Stress Training. means to slowly tie the top back out of the way so the lower limbs can get light.


----------



## chb444220 (May 18, 2010)

Yeaa pretty much what husalife said. =) here's a good picture of a basic guide on how to do it.. i did it once.. but the plant i did iton ended up turning hermie.. soo i had to kill it off.. but its actually pretty east to do. here's the pic.

View attachment 942257


and here's a few pics of plants that have been LST'd. most people use it for budding. because it makes all those small "pop-corn" buds grow to be big buds.. but if u did it for ur mother plant.. it would creat many more chutes.. here's a fwe more pics. hope this helps. 







There ya go man. hope that helps. you can see how big some of he plants end up from that.. all teh lower bud sites that would normally get little to no light.. get just as much light as any other bud site.. which makes them grow much bigger. =)

You probably could supercrop the mother plant as well...? to make more chutes for cuttings... I founf an awesome video on how to do it.. i'll have to look for it.. and ince i find it i'll post it up here.

now that im seeng the results ppl got... i think i might LST my next plant in my next grow.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 18, 2010)

aaah,Comprendo 
I would LST but unfortunetly no more room in veg area.I have done similar tie back doing bonzai over 10yrs ago,Thank you for the info will try when I have room.Oh yeah the photo with the hanger in pic after a hit of Bubba kush it looks like SLOTH from that movie ice age.LMAO

I have been playing around with topping and have been able to get atleast 4 colas with 6+ tops, topping after 5th or 6th node but top when new node is very close.in my journal you will see several plants with 4 colas and my chrystal plant has 4 and 6 other tops around her that is 10 phat buds on top.


----------



## monkeybones (May 18, 2010)

One of my _Nirvana_ AK-48 now at 33 days into 12/12. First grow.

 =]

Still loving the pictures coming in. This thread was a good idea.

*edit* p.s. I bet a lot of people are voting for Short Ryder  
I might try an assortment of their autoflowers next go.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 18, 2010)

monkeybones said:


> One of my _Nirvana_ AK-48 now at 33 days into 12/12. First grow.
> 
> =]
> 
> ...


NIIIIIIICE looks like my garden.What medium do you use?light wattage? and Nutrients please
View attachment 942995View attachment 942996


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 18, 2010)

Very frosty monkeybones..good work.


----------



## Revelations (May 18, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> Yeaa pretty much what husalife said. =) here's a good picture of a basic guide on how to do it.. i did it once.. but the plant i did iton ended up turning hermie.. soo i had to kill it off.. but its actually pretty east to do. here's the pic.
> 
> View attachment 942257
> 
> ...


Make sure to use large pots LST greatly increases your root mass


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 18, 2010)

I have to say I have Grown Arjans best at Greenhouse and never have I had Trichromes growing OUT of the middle of the fan leaves by day 30 nor dutch passion seeds.I am completely amazed at the breeders at NIRVANA PICTURES speak a thousand words.with pics like monkeybones,others and mine with different setups,nutrients they show CONSISTANT traits lots and lots of crystals on healthy plants.

As for supercropping I have seen lots of videos have tried in past but with Hyrdo,benificial bacteria,fungi,microbs and the right conditions I can create the same size buds and amount without stessing the girls, I have tried 90% of growing mediums over several years and I believe coco is where it is at(like any medium you have to learn to grow with it).I am at day 34 and have large bottle size colas and that is on my 14/15wks strain FULL MOON.
View attachment 943007

This thread is nice to have keep up the good work guys and gals.


----------



## cavebaby (May 18, 2010)

Im @ 3 weeks flower for my second WW grow....I love this plant.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 18, 2010)

any pics?...


cavebaby said:


> Im @ 3 weeks flower for my second WW grow....I love this plant.


----------



## cloudyharvest (May 18, 2010)

I have some wonder woman 5 weeks 5 days into flowering i will post pics lata oon tonight!..


----------



## monkeybones (May 18, 2010)

cloudyharvest said:


> I have some wonder woman 5 weeks 5 days into flowering i will post pics lata oon tonight!..


I would appreciate that. I was considering ordering some feminized wonder woman for an outdoor project.

Thank you very much those who gave me kind words. =]


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 18, 2010)

Day 34
Chrystal lower branch bud
View attachment 943722

FullMoon
View attachment 943723


----------



## WolfScott (May 18, 2010)

Just started this new scrog journal! My first Wonder Women plant, and so far she is growing great! The Aurora Indica Is the best strain I've ever smoked!! I did not care for the Papaya at all, taste real weird I don't know why. My Super Skunk plant has been flowering just over three weeks now and it really smells like that old school Skunk weed, I can't wait to sample that..I'll let you all know Grow safe!


----------



## chb444220 (May 19, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> aaah,Comprendo
> I would LST but unfortunetly no more room in veg area.I have done similar tie back doing bonzai over 10yrs ago,Thank you for the info will try when I have room.Oh yeah the photo with the hanger in pic after a hit of Bubba kush it looks like SLOTH from that movie ice age.LMAO
> 
> I have been playing around with topping and have been able to get atleast 4 colas with 6+ tops, topping after 5th or 6th node but top when new node is very close.in my journal you will see several plants with 4 colas and my chrystal plant has 4 and 6 other tops around her that is 10 phat buds on top.


awww. oo well. maybe next grow u can give it a try?? =) and no problem. yeaa this thread has gotten pretty popular! =) and also very informative as well. which is good! i love making threads that alotta people enjoy. i like it even more that it will continue to be posted in... even when im not around. =)

and LMFAO!!! lol. yeaa it really does!! i had to smoke a lil to see it.. but i see what u mean. thats madd fuckin funny!!

and thats cool u can get that many tops!! now are the tops small?? like.. are the tops the same size as the side cola's?? and if so.. at wat point do they lose their size.. ? if u have 2.. are they still pretty big? or does event topping once drastically change the size of the cola??



monkeybones said:


> One of my _Nirvana_ AK-48 now at 33 days into 12/12. First grow.
> 
> =]
> 
> ...


holy shit man!! this is ur FIRST grow!!?? well if soo.. good fucking job!! well.. even if it isnt ur 1st.. good fucking job!! lol. relly frosty man.. especially for its age!!

and yeaa, i thought this thred would be a good idea.. i had noo idea it would take off as much as it did tho. =) but im happy it did.

and yeaa, i wish i could go back and change sum of the answers for the poll... =/ but its toooo latee... =(



GrammarPolice said:


> Very frosty monkeybones..good work.


agreed! especially for his 1st grow!!



Revelations said:


> Make sure to use large pots LST greatly increases your root mass


wow. u know i never even thought about that!! i usually always use big pots anywayz.. but i never thought about how much more the roots grow from LST;ing. see.. this thread is very informative!! =)



JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> I have to say I have Grown Arjans best at Greenhouse and never have I had Trichromes growing OUT of the middle of the fan leaves by day 30 nor dutch passion seeds.I am completely amazed at the breeders at NIRVANA PICTURES speak a thousand words.with pics like monkeybones,others and mine with different setups,nutrients they show CONSISTANT traits lots and lots of crystals on healthy plants.
> 
> As for supercropping I have seen lots of videos have tried in past but with Hyrdo,benificial bacteria,fungi,microbs and the right conditions I can create the same size buds and amount without stessing the girls, I have tried 90% of growing mediums over several years and I believe coco is where it is at(like any medium you have to learn to grow with it).I am at day 34 and have large bottle size colas and that is on my 14/15wks strain FULL MOON.
> View attachment 943007
> ...


yeaa see u always hear people hate on Nirvana.. and say that the reason they're soo cheap is cuz their genetics suck.. but so far i am VERY happy with their gentics.. adn every1 else on here seems to be too. people just like to waste tehir money i guess.. adn spend $100 on 3 seeds. when they can spend 40 on 5 nirvana seeds, and get just as good results. =)

and how is the full moon doing?? i've always wondered how that strain is.. it sounds really cool.. being a "trippy" type high. sucks it takes sooo long to finish tho.

and yeaa this thread is doing really well.. i am happy that everyone likes the thread.. and is using it to share their experiences and picstures. =) im hoping it becomes one of the biggest threads.. or just very big in general. without you guys there would be no thread. soooo keep it up!!



cavebaby said:


> Im @ 3 weeks flower for my second WW grow....I love this plant.


yeaa, im growing anptehr WW.. adn i LOVE this strain.. its the only nirvana strain i've grown so far.. lol. but its been amazing! i got an uneployment check finally... and am gonna order a strain within the next couple days.. either black jack or bubbleicious.. or urban poison.. one of those.



JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> any pics?...


yeaa i'd like to see sum pics too



cloudyharvest said:


> I have some wonder woman 5 weeks 5 days into flowering i will post pics lata oon tonight!..


aiight cool. the more pics the better!! =)



monkeybones said:


> I would appreciate that. I was considering ordering some feminized wonder woman for an outdoor project.
> 
> Thank you very much those who gave me kind words. =]


lemme do a lil searchin.. but i know i am subscribed to a WOnder Woman thread with sum pics.. adn i'll post the link for you. =)


----------



## chb444220 (May 19, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> Day 34
> Chrystal lower branch bud
> View attachment 943722
> 
> ...


wow the chrystal is very frosty. =) and the full moon looks good. have u ever grown full moon before?? have u smoked it b4??



WolfScott said:


> Just started this new scrog journal! My first Wonder Women plant, and so far she is growing great! The Aurora Indica Is the best strain I've ever smoked!! I did not care for the Papaya at all, taste real weird I don't know why. My Super Skunk plant has been flowering just over three weeks now and it really smells like that old school Skunk weed, I can't wait to sample that..I'll let you all know Grow safe!


woohooo. niice cant wait to watch this grow now. hopefully it goes as good as the last 1 did! =)

and thats good about the skunk... im gonne start veggin my super skunk soon.. its gonna be 1 of the strains during my next grow.


----------



## chb444220 (May 19, 2010)

heyy. heres the link to that Wonder Woman journal.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/306343-nirvana-feminized-wonder-women-dwc-8.html


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 19, 2010)

No I have not grown fullmoon,nor have I smoked it,have you grown or smoked?
I read and studied for 4 months this time before this grow to make sure I could provide a stable and strong medicine for local patients,after growing Dutch passion seeds,Greenhouse seeds,lots of bagseeds and seeds from cali dispensaries and again I have to say some very good and strong geneteics BUT and that is a BUT I have noticed that a couple of strains you can have large variations in phenotypes so much so you could have an 75% indica of 75% sativa in hybrid strains and that is with just 5 fem seeds .Blackjack,Chrystal,Ice all showed this some are obviously sativa and other are short and Phat leaved so consistentcy is not bad 

If you have photos and or have smoked any of the strains I am growing,would you let me know what you think and what they compare to and a what other strains taste similar


----------



## monkeybones (May 19, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> holy shit man!! this is ur FIRST grow!!?? well if soo.. good fucking job!! well.. even if it isnt ur 1st.. good fucking job!! lol. relly frosty man.. especially for its age!!
> 
> and yeaa, i thought this thred would be a good idea.. i had noo idea it would take off as much as it did tho. =) but im happy it did.
> 
> ...


Hehe yes, this is a plant from my first grow project, it's in my signature.

Thank you for the kindness.







=]


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 19, 2010)

Hey Nirvana growers I have a ???????
are these hermies or just swollen with resin?


----------



## WolfScott (May 19, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> Hey Nirvana growers I have a ???????
> are these hermies or just swollen with resin?
> View attachment 944879View attachment 944880View attachment 944881View attachment 944882View attachment 944883View attachment 944884View attachment 944885


No worries, just resin!


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 19, 2010)

hmm I was thinking that even refer back to the bible but what shocked me was how large they are and on one of my snow white plants these pistallate calyx(bract) are one most sets of leaves was kinda shocking but I seem that my blooming additives are working.
I have gone as far to pull a couple of and dissect them and seems to be just ovules but one looked like a 1/20th size soft white seed.
hmm maybe I should take a pic I will do that.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 19, 2010)




----------



## WolfScott (May 19, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> View attachment 945002View attachment 945003View attachment 945004View attachment 945005


 looks like, but it's not a seed! I too when I first started growing thought they were!


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 19, 2010)

My 5th crop indoor,have got my enviroment,nutz and medium down,my blooming enhancers seem to be doing what I payed for.(am I just stoned or cannot I not find the smileyface guyz in the quick reply section?)
Oh yeah my 240v timer took a shit on me two weeks ago and so did the new one two dayz in a row of darker than usual mornings,so a lil worried from that issue.
THank YoU everyone for the input,I have looked a last grow pics and notice they are not as large so I must not have noticed as much.(out of sight and out of mind)


----------



## chb444220 (May 19, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> No I have not grown fullmoon,nor have I smoked it,have you grown or smoked?
> I read and studied for 4 months this time before this grow to make sure I could provide a stable and strong medicine for local patients,after growing Dutch passion seeds,Greenhouse seeds,lots of bagseeds and seeds from cali dispensaries and again I have to say some very good and strong geneteics BUT and that is a BUT I have noticed that a couple of strains you can have large variations in phenotypes so much so you could have an 75% indica of 75% sativa in hybrid strains and that is with just 5 fem seeds .Blackjack,Chrystal,Ice all showed this some are obviously sativa and other are short and Phat leaved so consistentcy is not bad
> 
> If you have photos and or have smoked any of the strains I am growing,would you let me know what you think and what they compare to and a what other strains taste similar


nope. i have not grown/smoked full moon. it jsut looks and sounds really interesting to me. sounds really good tho. .but i never saw any journals with any1 growing them.. soo i was always curious as to how they grew/smoked... but hopefully u will be able to tell me soon. =) lol

and sorry man.. wish i could tell u how any of the strains smoked.. but i havent smoked any of those.... =/ but im sure that you can find sum1 on this thread that has smoked/grown some of them.. i will do sum searching through my subbed journals... and see if i can find any journals of ppl who grew them.. and have pics and left smoke reports... i'll post up the links later if i find sum. =)



monkeybones said:


> Hehe yes, this is a plant from my first grow project, it's in my signature.
> 
> Thank you for the kindness.
> 
> ...


lol. nice picture. =) and no problem. thats just pretty impressive for a 1st grow!! i will deff go check out ur journal. my journal is in my sig too if u wanna check it out.



WolfScott said:


> No worries, just resin!


yeaaaa, looks like resin to me.



JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> hmm I was thinking that even refer back to the bible but what shocked me was how large they are and on one of my snow white plants these pistallate calyx(bract) are one most sets of leaves was kinda shocking but I seem that my blooming additives are working.
> I have gone as far to pull a couple of and dissect them and seems to be just ovules but one looked like a 1/20th size soft white seed.
> hmm maybe I should take a pic I will do that.


yea take sum pics and post them up.. damn.. wish i didnt delete all my pics.. when i harvested my white widow.. i found a few things like what u were saying.. they were inside a couple calaxes.. there were lil small white hard looking things.. i thought they were like really really pre-mature seeds.. bu ti had no male plants.. and no pollens sacs comin from my plant... sooo idk.?? i wouldnt woory about it tho. =) but post the pics up anywayz.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 19, 2010)

Snow White
View attachment 945170View attachment 945171
pics above swollen baby swollen
I have found some growers that have blackjack,swiss cheese,snow white but nothing over 400watts 
here is a photo I found before I bought the strain,you will see why I did.

Also for strength,rigidity and healthiness I would say blackjack,swiss cheese and full moon(14/15wks) are strong girls,ones that are more sensitive are Snow white,Chrystal and ICE.just for reference there.


----------



## WolfScott (May 19, 2010)

_*Just thought I would let you all know that Aurora Indica is on sale @ Nirvana on Thursday May 20th 

I just thought I would let you all know, after all it is there most potent Indica strain 
*_


----------



## kKushk (May 19, 2010)

Im gunna pick up some of the new autos from nirvana for my first outdoor grow...Deciding between jock horror, bubbelicious and northern lights and heard northern lights is better grown indoors and just from a few pics i saw the jock horror made them seem almost lime green which would turn me off from them a little....any thoughts on this?


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2010)

kKushk said:


> Im gunna pick up some of the new autos from nirvana for my first outdoor grow...Deciding between jock horror, bubbelicious and northern lights and heard northern lights is better grown indoors and just from a few pics i saw the jock horror made them seem almost lime green which would turn me off from them a little....any thoughts on this?


yeaa i know that Northern Lights is deff more of an indoor strain.. but im sure it can be grown fine outdoors.. i feel like any indoor strain can grow ok outdoors.... its the other way around thats the problem.. its hard to grow outdoor strains indoor.

personally.. i would go with the bubbleicious.. i've heard great things about that strain.. seen lots of nice pics.. and i know the regualr strain puts out a nice yield as well. thats jus tmy opinion tho.. i feel like no matter what u buy.. you will be happy with. =)


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2010)

ok... well... i know this is teh NIRVANA fan club.. adn i probly shouldnt post things about other seed banks.....  but...... idk.. i just feel as if i should let people know if there is a nice deal on seeds sumwhere else.. =/ i jsut want every1 to be able to save money.. and at least have a chance to get in on this sale...

well anywayz.. lol. the sale is at Attitude.. soo technically.. tehy do sell EVERY Nirvana strain... soo u can still buy Nirvana seeds.. adn get in on the deal.. lol. ok. well heres the sale..... if u spend 20 british pounds i think the symbol is?? which is about $32 US dollars i believe.. i might be wrong.. I will post the link at the bottom anywayz.. but yeaa, so u spend that much money BETWEEN JUNE 4th-7th.. and this is what you get for FREE!!! (and i think they're all feminized too.. EVERY time they give out freebies they are feminized) yes they ARE all female.. they jsut added that in in big letters today. =)

**-* Free Seeds With Your $32+ Order *-**




*1x - Serious Seeds - Chronic*
*1x - DNA Genetics - Sour Cream*
*1x - **DNA Genetics - Sour Kush*
*1x - Paradise Seeds - Sensi Star*
*1x - **Paradise Seeds - Wappa*
*1x - Magus Genetics - Warlock*
*1x - **Magus Genetics - Motivation*

Ok guys... now come on.... thats a great deal right?? i just fel t it woulda been fucked up on my part to not tell you guys about a deal like this..... i mean 7 FREE feminized seeds!! and u only have to spend like $32.. which is about the same price u would spend at Nirvana on their seeds... and u can buy Nirvana Seeds here as well.. they even have the auto strains already!!

well, jsut so u guys know.. i was gonna order sum seeds from Nirvana today... but now that I saw this sale/deal.. i am waiting until the 4th and im gonna but some seeds on that day... and get all these for FREE!! =D its an amazing deal!!

_*HERES THE LINK!!*_​
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html

it should bring u right to the page with the deal... but if for sum reason it doesnt... just look to the left where it list all the seed companies... one of the 1st things they list in "NewsLetter"... and thats what the deal is listed under.

**PS. tehy said they will NOT run out of free seeds either.. sooo u can tell as many ppl as u want.

***PPS.. lol. one last thing.. im talking to them about helping them with sales... and soo they might give me my own personal code for me to give out... and when you guys order.. where it sais promo code or sumthin like that.. all u guys would need to do it type in that certain number and thats it.. and whenever sum1 uses that code i will get pts or w.e.... sumthin like that.. and it will get me discounts and what-not.. sooo I would REALLY appreciate it if u guys would do that for me... if I get the code.. i will post it in here for u guys. =) *​
ONE MORE THING!! lol. i almsot forgot... when u guys go to the checkout desk at Attitude.. where is has teh lil coupon code thing.. where u would put in my numbers if i can get them to let me do that.... PUT IN 420 AS A CODE!! it gives u like 15% off i think? or maybe 10%?? regardless.. u get some money off.. sooo dont forget!!

Thanks guys!​


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2010)

ok guys.. i was just searching through the site.. cuz i wanna see how much the strains they're giving away for free for for normally adn see the pics and rating.. and the 1st free seed.. the Chronic.. a 6 pack of FEM seeds goes for $85!! holy shit! just thought that was crazyyy.. well.. im gonna be doing all the searchign anywayz... soo i will post links to the pages of each seed for you guys soo u dont have to do the same thing i'm doing.. sooo first up...

*Serious Seeds - Chronic
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/serious-seeds-chronic-feminized/prod_1383.html

DNA Genetics - Sour Cream
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dna-genetics-sour-cream-feminized/prod_826.html

DNA Genetics - Sour Kush
Hmmmmmmmm.... Couldn't find this one? Maybe it's something NEW? And that's why they're giving it away for free?

Paradise Seeds - Sensi Star
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sensi-star-female/prod_241.html

Paradise Seeds - Wappa
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/paradise-seeds-wappa-feminized/prod_1278.html

Magus Genetics - Warlock
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/magus-genetics-seeds/magus-genetics-seeds-feminized/magus-genetics-warlock-feminized/prod_66.html

Magus Genetics - Motivation
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/magus-genetics-seeds/magus-genetics-seeds-feminized/magus-genetics-motivation-feminized/prod_65.html


*Allright guys. well wow... almost all of them are sativa dominant. which is good for indoor growing. =) and alot of them have really good ratings.. except for the Motivation.. it only has 1 leaf for each one....? but i have a feeling that wrong or sumthin... idk. jsut seems wierd.

but as far as prices.. damn.. deff gettin a good dead. a lot of them were likr 70-90 bucks for the 5-6 packs of FEM seeds.. adn we're gonna get them all for free? wow.. =)

well hope u guys enjoy.. and hopefully some of u guys will end up buying some seeds on that date.. adn get to take advantage of this amazing offer!!

** And dont worry!! im still a Nirvana fan allllll the wayyyy!! lol. =) just cant pass up an amazing deal like that!


----------



## 1gamma45 (May 20, 2010)

Ok so here are the start of my first grow. The three on the right side are white widow fem seeds will be 1 week old Friday. 


The 3 on the left side and the one in the different pot are all White castle normal seeds so no clue how many males I will get from them. 


My place is to flower a Widow and let the others veg once the widow is done and I have buds I will start the caslte to see if I have females. I plan to replace the plants I flower with clones from the ones I am still veging.


----------



## 1gamma45 (May 20, 2010)

I think over all we all like one seed bank or another or a few. For me I dont like to jump around alot. If I find a bank with good rep IE they send what they claim, Good prices fast dilivery and for me the right product. I have wanted to grow white widow from the second I heard about it in the 90s. Once I strated to research medial MJ I wanted I kind that would help with my back probelems. I found white castle. 

So untill I cant get these kinds the price goes up alot they become shady or just go away I will be a fan of nirvana untill I have a place to walk to or drive to that I can buy clones.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 20, 2010)

MY TIME IS MONEY I NEED TO KNOW NOW IF THEY ARE FEMALE NOT MONTHS FROM NOW.so $32 dollars to me would not me worth my time BECAUSE I would have to wait to rid of males Plus I like the 5 or 10 Female packs sprout all of them and choose the strongest plant then you get the best and not sitting there wondering if you DID.my 2 cents

FOOT IN MOUTH did not read chubs whole post since its FEMs that is a good deal obviously


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2010)

yeaa, but still.. even if u spent $32 on sum reg seeds.. and didnt even grow them.. its still worth the $32 to get 7 free feminized seeds.. even if u just threw away the seeds u ordered.. lol. but there are feminized seeds for about $32.. i've checked.. and actually plan on ordering some. or u could even go to the pick and mix section.. where u buy SINGLE seeds, and u could just buy $32 worth of single feminized seeds... and then get the 7 other free FEM seeds as well... cant pass this deal up.. here.. here's a link to some female seeds that are right around $32.. i think they're 35.. and they're a blue strain.

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-crimea-blue-feminized/prod_22.html

u could buy them.. have 5 of them.. adn the get the other 7 seeds for free. u can do some more searching... theres PLENTY of seeds for around the price.


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2010)

1gamma45 said:


> Ok so here are the start of my first grow. The three on the right side are white widow fem seeds will be 1 week old Friday.
> 
> 
> The 3 on the left side and the one in the different pot are all White castle normal seeds so no clue how many males I will get from them.
> ...


lloking good man!! glad to see things are under way with ur 1st grow.. keep us all up to date and ask any questions u have here.. im sure sum1 will help ya out.. including me. =)

and jsut so ya know.. it'll take at least like 8-9 weeks to fully flower a white widow plant.. maybe a lil bit longer since its from seed.. soo u would be vegging those plants for 8-9 weeks.. they will be HUGE! lol. its up to u tho.. i mean if u can wait that long.. and u have enough room.light to veg them for that long GO FOR IT! =) the longer u veg.. the more bud you'll get


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 20, 2010)

I agree completely I must not have missed the fem part when I read the post.so YES for $32 dollars for 7 FEM seeds that is a deal I pay more than that sometimes for 5 fem.

Yes just reread and you do say femenized CHB420 my bad 20pounds not bad.
How is the delivery time with the volcano?acting up


----------



## 1gamma45 (May 20, 2010)

Yea I wana get WW going to flower as soon as I can just to get it out of my system then cycle the others in 1 or 2 at a time leaving 1 mom for clones while I weed out the males of WC


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 20, 2010)

13hr on 11hrs off more yield longer to flower.
11hr on 13 hrs Quicker to finish flowering and less of yield I tried this two grows ago on clones seem to be pretty consistent


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> I agree completely I must not have missed the fem part when I read the post.so YES for $32 dollars for 7 FEM seeds that is a deal I pay more than that sometimes for 5 fem.
> 
> Yes just reread and you do say femenized CHB420 my bad 20pounds not bad.
> How is the delivery time with the volcano?acting up


yeaa, and the seeds themselves are goon seeds/genetics.. but yea 7 fem seeds for $32 isnt bad... and like i said.. u can spend $35 and get those 5 frm blue sumthion.. or w.e. they were called.. soo in reality.. uir paying $35 for 12 fem seeds. =)

and honestly.. idk anythign about their shipping times... =/ i know they are a very reliable company tho.. after Nirvana. this would be my choice to get seeds. they have a really good reputation.



1gamma45 said:


> Yea I wana get WW going to flower as soon as I can just to get it out of my system then cycle the others in 1 or 2 at a time leaving 1 mom for clones while I weed out the males of WC


yeaa, thats true. well hey.. if u havent put the one WW into flowering yet.. if u can.. hold off like 1 more week. soo its just a little bigger.... trust me it will be worth it to wait the extra week and then flower.. because it will greatly increase ur yield if u let it get just a little bit bigger.. but if u already started to flower it then just keep it flowering... 

u will be happy with the buds too once u have them.. i kno u said u wanna get teh bud fast. which is fine.. i was the same way wen i forsy started.. just wanted to say i've grown sumthing. lol. but it is good to veg ur plants for at least 2 weeks b4 flowering them.. because when u flower them from seed or less than 2 weeks... they never really get a chance to mature. and so the buds wont be as potent as they COULD be.. but it might be good. cuz this will give u like a lil sneak preview of how good it will really be. =)


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 20, 2010)

Yeah CHB you got me thinking about grabbing them just to store for a later grow.
I have patients looking for (the older patients)acapulco gold and maui wowi.
(middle age to younger)cali mist,any purple,ww,northern lights,kush,
(younger)Cali mist.Chemdawg,OG,bubba kush,strawberry cough.
Im trying to introduce the next generation unfortunatly I have to grow this summer some older name brand strains so people don't go else where.but the reason I chose nirvana is you get the old strains just revised, BETTER.
Three Names everyone loves in Vegas are,cali mist,anything purple and anything kush.so that tells me I need to get some of these.....I cant wait to here them say screw the old stuff give me some new NIRVANA strains.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 20, 2010)

Have you heard of the $1000 seeds? 32+%THC Ultimate something I have to find it real quik

here is the link of another person that brought this up I seen it in a mag the other day

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/320898-worlds-strongest-strains-thc-content.html

seems to be a joke.

So what is The REAL strongest strain


----------



## cloudyharvest (May 20, 2010)

my wonder women.......like promised!...nirvana seeds are preeeeety good if u ask me any thoughts?.....when should i harvest???...enjoy 5 weeks into flower!


----------



## monkeybones (May 20, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> Have you heard of the $1000 seeds? 32+%THC Ultimate something I have to find it real quik
> 
> here is the link of another person that brought this up I seen it in a mag the other day
> 
> ...


It's petty and frankly pitiful when modern growers feel they can claim to have mastered and redoubled the greatness of an art that has been honed and perfected for thousands of years, especially in places like India where its cultivation and use has been ingrained in the culture for just as long.

Nirvana sells well priced superb genetics. There are lots of other, just as and more-so superb, but people toting 40% THC levels are taking you for a ride, guaranteed.


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 20, 2010)

charlie just resent me some seeds. Previous ones showed up in a somewhat rough looking package. had low germ rate, which is a first for anything from nirvana. Charlie hooked me up and resent the order. Nirvana is AWESOME! And yeah, anyone claiming higher than 24-25% is probably blowing...smoke....


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2010)

man.. wish i could find the site.. i used to have it sumwhere.. the weed is called Euphoria.. or sumthin like that. i've heard of it as well.. and i think it was bc seeds or sumthing similar thatsold it.. but i wouldnt trust it eitehr.. they say its 32% THC.... but idk.. i dont think i would spend $1000 on it. =/ well actually.. i KNOW i wouldnt.. .hahah


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2010)

cloudyharvest said:


> View attachment 947602View attachment 947615 my wonder women.......like promised!...nirvana seeds are preeeeety good if u ask me any thoughts?.....when should i harvest???View attachment 947608...enjoy 5 weeks into flower!


wow.. looking good man! right on schedule i would say. =) probly looking at an 8 week harvest.. cuz u said shes at 5 weeks now right?? she looks pretty good for 5 weeks then. lots of red hairs... i would count on 8.. but she almost looks like she could be ready by week 7..... but thats jsut an opinion. lol. i would shoot for 8 weeks to be safe... or get a scop and check trichs.. or take a sample at 7 weeeks.. and see if u like the high. =)


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 20, 2010)

Yeah from all the pdf I have read from GammaCronographs of leaves/buds it seem that 20 to 25% seems to be the highest I have seen documented.Man I have been smoking for 16yrs and man does the stuff we have today do it for me WHY in the HELL would I need 40%+ when I get LIT from the 20% My 2 cents.
I agree unless You GENETICALLY alter the DNA I dont see that.like the soybean.


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2010)

heres some thing i found on it.. this article sais its the real deal.. adn that "big pharmacy" is over 15 million bucks to take it off the market.. cuz every1 wants to order it instead of other strains i gues..... idk. heres the link.. scroll down a lil and u will see it... its interesting..

http://www.seedbankreviews.com/strain_reviews.html

but then u can read this thread... its got sum interesting things..

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/320898-worlds-strongest-strains-thc-content-13.html

and this thread too....

https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/321681-read-plz-bc-seeds.html

i tried going to their site but they're closed for the summer......? idk kinda wierd.. idk what to think/belive.. lol. oo well. it doesnt matter.. i dont have enough money to spend on seeds anyways soooo fucki it.. hahahaha . i'll stick with nirvana


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 20, 2010)

infinite Euphoria:the bc site is down for maint. it says


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2010)

yeaaa, that sucks its down for maitnence.. hmmmm i wonder if any1 has ever grown it...?


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 20, 2010)

yeah its a lie even on there disclaimer page it says they lie and tell fictitious storys its for entertainment purposes only
http://forum.grasscity.com/seed-banks/576964-funny-email-bcseeds-com.html


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 20, 2010)

From BC seeds page.

*No unlawful or prohibited use*

You undertake not to use the Services for illegal purposes or contrary to these Terms and Conditions and the Terms of Use or any, if such is the case, other applicable terms.
We sell our seeds for storage in-case the laws change. it is ILLEGAL to germinate seeds in many countries we cannot be seen to be promoting this. Even though our website tells fictional stories and thc levels, they are for entertainments purposes only and should not be considered fact or promote the use of any product for anything in conflict with the law. This site does not actually sell any products, we design and sell websites that are entertaining and we try to include legal disclaimers as promotion to help sell websites. All information provided is for fun and should not be taken seriously. The purchaser of the website should consult with a lawyer before selling products to make sure the disclaimer meets the owners business and legal needs. Any emails or advise should be considered as entertainment only, as such, we can not be held responsible for any conflicts with the law.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 20, 2010)

wow they dont even claim to breed or sell products just to use there website,wow tricky
I should start this in Las vegas.I will give you the hooker for free but will sell you condom,what a JOKE
BEWARE OF SCAM....BAGSEEDS or poor genetics save your money even if you do not choose nirvana there are other RELIABLE seed banks

On non of the weed site including this one do I see anyone with a single photo or proof of product or yield.
Shananagans


----------



## cloudyharvest (May 20, 2010)

View attachment 947850 my wonder woman from nirvana 5 weeks into flowering!


----------



## thizz13 (May 20, 2010)

I enjoyed the ak48 first seeds I ever bought n received oh the memories....


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 20, 2010)

thizz13 said:


> I enjoyed the ak48 first seeds I ever bought n received oh the memories....


Great sounds like a good time, would you compare to as good or better that ak-47?


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 20, 2010)

cloudyharvest said:


> View attachment 947850 my wonder woman from nirvana 5 weeks into flowering!


You see different nutrients and setup but same results with NIRVANA nice buds w/fan leaves covered in trichromes
Nice btw


----------



## *Kb* (May 21, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> ok... well... i know this is teh NIRVANA fan club.. adn i probly shouldnt post things about other seed banks.....  but...... idk.. i just feel as if i should let people know if there is a nice deal on seeds sumwhere else.. =/ i jsut want every1 to be able to save money.. and at least have a chance to get in on this sale...
> 
> well anywayz.. lol. the sale is at Attitude.. soo technically.. tehy do sell EVERY Nirvana strain... soo u can still buy Nirvana seeds.. adn get in on the deal.. lol. ok. well heres the sale..... if u spend 20 british pounds i think the symbol is?? which is about $32 US dollars i believe.. i might be wrong.. I will post the link at the bottom anywayz.. but yeaa, so u spend that much money BETWEEN JUNE 4th-7th.. and this is what you get for FREE!!! (and i think they're all feminized too.. EVERY time they give out freebies they are feminized) yes they ARE all female.. they jsut added that in in big letters today. =)
> 
> ...


WOW....Great flippin deal.
I am in on this one


----------



## chb444220 (May 21, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> From BC seeds page.
> 
> *No unlawful or prohibited use*
> 
> ...



yeaaa, well na all that stuff in just "legal" stuff.. they cant say that theyre selling the seeds for u to grow.. or else they will get in madd trouble. its jsut to cover their asses..

heres what "Attitude" sais to cover there asses... u can find this at the bottom of the description for any seeds they sell on their site.

Please Note: The Attitude Seedbank sells all seeds strictly for souvenir purposes only or for storage in case the laws may change and for the conservation of cannabis seeds. Seeds sold by The Attitude may not be germinated in countries not legal to do so. 

WARNING: *IT IS A CRIMINAL OFFENSE TO GERMINATE CANNABIS SEEDS IN MOST COUNTRIES*


----------



## monkeybones (May 21, 2010)

Really I don't know ho hard it is to understand. Cannabis has been cultivated since BEFORE 2000 BC. LOL. Do any of you really think that some kids in a British Columbian basement have managed to double the fruits of work that has taken place over thousands of years? Not to mention while it is oppressed? What about the millions of generations of plants our distant ancestors bred _*freely.*_!?

... This is not a government pharmaceutical. This is not like saying we've got more potent Tylenol, it's like saying we've got watermelons that grow to the size of a smart car.

*Get real.*


----------



## monkeybones (May 21, 2010)

thizz13 said:


> I enjoyed the ak48 first seeds I ever bought n received oh the memories....


How was the smoke my man?


----------



## chb444220 (May 21, 2010)

yeaa i always wondered how AK-48 compared to AK-47.. that would be a cool experiment.. buy an AK-47 strain.. and then AK-48 and grow them side by side.. and compare


----------



## ganjaluvr (May 21, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa i always wondered how AK-48 compared to AK-47.. that would be a cool experiment.. buy an AK-47 strain.. and then AK-48 and grow them side by side.. and compare



Sounds interesting.. I have another idea! Why not try and cross the two strains? AK47 x AK48... wonder what the result would be.


----------



## godsbestgift (May 21, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> Sounds interesting.. I have another idea! Why not try and cross the two strains? AK47 x AK48... wonder what the result would be.


You would get AK-95
I think Im going to Crossbreed that


----------



## monkeybones (May 21, 2010)

godsbestgift said:


> You would get AK-95
> I think Im going to Crossbreed that


Haha! That made me laugh. 

I like to think Nirvana did good things for the AK-47 strain when they were developing AK-48. Almost everyone I talk to about it either says the shit's a one-hitter or talks about how great it is to grow. I personally can vouch for the second of these two common praises.

I will certainly post in here when I have a verdict on the AK-48 smoke to pitch in. I'm sure there are a lot of people coming through this thread looking for a _reason_ to buy from Nirvana. Why not give them one


----------



## monkeybones (May 21, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> Sounds interesting.. I have another idea! Why not try and cross the two strains? AK47 x AK48... wonder what the result would be.


Some stinky fuckin' bud


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 21, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> Sounds interesting.. I have another idea! Why not try and cross the two strains? AK47 x AK48... wonder what the result would be.


By the time you cross and get a stable strain you can call it AK-2012


----------



## chb444220 (May 22, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> Sounds interesting.. I have another idea! Why not try and cross the two strains? AK47 x AK48... wonder what the result would be.


yeaa that would be cool. i was gonna say Ak-47.5 or 47 1/2... but AK-95 sounds better. lol



godsbestgift said:


> You would get AK-95
> I think Im going to Crossbreed that


good luck!! lol it shouldnt take too too long to stabalize tho.. since im sure its got alotta the same genetics



monkeybones said:


> Haha! That made me laugh.
> 
> I like to think Nirvana did good things for the AK-47 strain when they were developing AK-48. Almost everyone I talk to about it either says the shit's a one-hitter or talks about how great it is to grow. I personally can vouch for the second of these two common praises.
> 
> I will certainly post in here when I have a verdict on the AK-48 smoke to pitch in. I'm sure there are a lot of people coming through this thread looking for a _reason_ to buy from Nirvana. Why not give them one


yeaaa, i have heard alotta good things about AK-48 as well... but only from growers.. no1 around my area has ever heard of AK-48... only AK-47


----------



## nmcpher (May 22, 2010)

I just finished up 2 fems from Nirvana about a month ago.

New York Power Diesel (Left) - Strong odour, Great High, Massive Cola's!
AK48 (Right) - Easy to Grow, Decent Yield, Great High

If I had to choose, I'd go NYPD over AK48, but both were good!

View attachment 951148

No complaints from these two.

A few more pics, the left is WW from BCSEEDS.com, NYPD in front, and AK48 right side.
View attachment 951150
View attachment 951149

Check out my journal for pics during the grow.

My WW + 5 Nirvana Fems Journal

I just started my Aeroponics set up. Now growing Nirvana's Snow White, Short Rider, and Super Skunk, and 3 unknowns


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 22, 2010)

nmcpher said:


> I just finished up 2 fems from Nirvana about a month ago.
> 
> New York Power Diesel (Left) - Strong odour, Great High, Massive Cola's!
> AK48 (Right) - Easy to Grow, Decent Yield, Great High
> ...


Pics did not load try again How long did you flower?


----------



## nmcpher (May 22, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> Pics did not load try again How long did you flower?


Ok attached the photos.

They took about 2-1/2 months to flower.

Good smoke, can't wait to see how the aero works out. I've heard good things about Snow White and Short Rider.


----------



## nailz92002 (May 23, 2010)

Hey all fellow Nirvana seed growers and enthusiasts.

Just finished my 2nd official Nirvana seed grow.

My avatar picture is of my AK-48 plant i just chopped down a couple of weeks ago.

*Strain:* AK-48
*Veg Time:* 6 Weeks from seed (too long i know)
*Flowering Time:* 8 Weeks
*Grow Medium: *DWC/Bubbleponics
*Lighting:* CFLs and T5 grow lights
*Nutes:* General Hydroponics Trio (micro, gro, Bloom)
*Final Yield:* 3 ounces dry

This strain was a joy to grow. Easy to dial in a nutrient solution that she liked and then just explosive growth. I didn't LST or top her because she did it on her own. I would have to say that she is one of the most smelliest, skunkiest plants I've ever encountered. 

A little bit about the smoke. The smoke is smooth and has a citrus after taste. Kinda reminded me of lemons in tea. It is a very cerebral high that seems to feel like there is no ceiling. The high is a creeping high. After the first bowl I said to myself "I dont feel anything" and then after 5 mins it hit me like a brickwall. I think it was about the time that i realized that I was staring at a dumb commercial. 

Here are some pics from the grow and part of the end product. Nirvana Seeds are awesome.



Note: There are 3 plants in that picture.

I was so impressed with the results that I ordered some White Widow and Blackberry Kush. Both feminized. I got 4 germinating right now, all of them are showing taproots! I have some pics up on my blog when I finish my new grow tent and lighting set up. 

I was a bit disappointed with the total yield, and I realized i needed better lighting. So I saved up some money and got a 600w HPS grow light. This next grow im planning on doing a SOG set up and having 2 mother plants to take clones from.

Peace and positive energy to my fellow Nirvana Seed people.


----------



## chb444220 (May 23, 2010)

wow.. Mmmmm. I LOVE those last 2 pics man!! even with the lil leaves still on it.. it just looks sooo tasty. really nicely done!! quick question... are u planning on growin the BlackBerry Indoors?? i've wanted to give it a try indoors.. but not sure how good it would do. =/

and just so ya know.. you will be VERY VERY happy with the White Widow!! =) I LOVE this strain watch... once the crystals start forming... u gotta rub ur fingers on the leaves and smell.. the smell is AMAZING!! like skunky fruity pebbles! =) in about a week or so.. gonna order sum more seeds.. and start vegging for my next grow! =) keep up the good work man! and update us on ur other 2 strains.


----------



## nailz92002 (May 23, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> wow.. Mmmmm. I LOVE those last 2 pics man!! even with the lil leaves still on it.. it just looks sooo tasty. really nicely done!! quick question... are u planning on growin the BlackBerry Indoors?? i've wanted to give it a try indoors.. but not sure how good it would do. =/
> 
> and just so ya know.. you will be VERY VERY happy with the White Widow!! =) I LOVE this strain watch... once the crystals start forming... u gotta rub ur fingers on the leaves and smell.. the smell is AMAZING!! like skunky fruity pebbles! =) in about a week or so.. gonna order sum more seeds.. and start vegging for my next grow! =) keep up the good work man! and update us on ur other 2 strains.


yes both White Widow and Blackberry Kush will be grown indoors. I sent a email to the help desk asking if it was possible to grow the BB indoors and i got a resounding yes, there was a typo on the website that listed the regular version of BB as outdoor and the feminized as indoor. But they said that BB Kush does well in both enviroments indoor or outdoor. I plan on keeping a grow journal on this upcoming grow. Link is next to my sig. Plus ill be dropping by this tread to keep all of ya'll updated. Thanks for your kind words.

Peace and positive energy to you.


----------



## husalife (May 23, 2010)

Welcome to the thread bro, that AK sure looks tastey.


----------



## chb444220 (May 23, 2010)

nailz92002 said:


> yes both White Widow and Blackberry Kush will be grown indoors. I sent a email to the help desk asking if it was possible to grow the BB indoors and i got a resounding yes, there was a typo on the website that listed the regular version of BB as outdoor and the feminized as indoor. But they said that BB Kush does well in both enviroments indoor or outdoor. I plan on keeping a grow journal on this upcoming grow. Link is next to my sig. Plus ill be dropping by this tread to keep all of ya'll updated. Thanks for your kind words.
> 
> Peace and positive energy to you.


oo aiight wel thats good to know. i always thought the BB was an outdoor strain too. thats awesome to know. that was one of the things that was making me hesitant about buying it... because I didnt wanna try growin it indoors if it wouldnt grow right. cool man im deff gonna keep up on ur grow. like to see other people growin Nirvana's White Widow.. like to compare it to my grow(s). =) and i will be looking forward to the Blackberry as well. =) good luck man!


----------



## nailz92002 (May 23, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> oo aiight wel thats good to know. i always thought the BB was an outdoor strain too. thats awesome to know. that was one of the things that was making me hesitant about buying it... because I didnt wanna try growin it indoors if it wouldnt grow right. cool man im deff gonna keep up on ur grow. like to see other people growin Nirvana's White Widow.. like to compare it to my grow(s). =) and i will be looking forward to the Blackberry as well. =) good luck man!


I just got the new grow journal going.

Link to my grow journal is in my sig. down at the bottom.

These seeds are vigorious. In just 32 hours all seeds had a quarter inch taproot already! Never seen results like that before. 

I hope I remember to post updates on my grow.  
Thanks for the kind words.

Peace


----------



## ironlings (May 23, 2010)

how are the new autoflower seeds?


----------



## sonar (May 23, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa i know that Northern Lights is deff more of an indoor strain.. but im sure it can be grown fine outdoors.. i feel like any indoor strain can grow ok outdoors.... its the other way around thats the problem.. its hard to grow outdoor strains indoor.
> 
> personally.. i would go with the bubbleicious.. i've heard great things about that strain.. seen lots of nice pics.. and i know the regualr strain puts out a nice yield as well. thats jus tmy opinion tho.. i feel like no matter what u buy.. you will be happy with. =)


I have some NL growing outside. Not the new autos, just the regular feminized. They are only 3 weeks old and have only actually been outside for a week, but they are looking great so far. Little worried about growing fem seeds outdoors. Just a hunch, but thinking maybe the stresses of being outside (wind, weather, huge temp changes) might increase the chance of hermies. Anyone have any thoughts on that?

They were suppose to be for an indoor grow, but the plan fell through and had do them outside. Emailed Nirvana and they said they should do well outdoors.


----------



## husalife (May 23, 2010)

I just ordered 5 of the Blue Mystic Auto's. Hope to get them going as soon as they get in. That will make 25 Nirvana Plants I have growing outdoors this year.


----------



## Dameon (May 23, 2010)

I just recieved PPP, ICE, Papaya, NL #1, and Super Skunk. All in packs of 5, all FEM. With all of the positive responses in this thread, i look forward to bringing these beans to their full potential! Thanks, everyone, for the great info! And thank you Nirvana for the dank beans! Cheers!


----------



## sonar (May 23, 2010)

Dameon said:


> I just recieved PPP, ICE, Papaya, NL #1, and Super Skunk. All in packs of 5, all FEM. With all of the positive responses in this thread, i look forward to bringing these beans to their full potential! Thanks, everyone, for the great info! And thank you Nirvana for the dank beans! Cheers!


Damn thats a lot of beans. I only needed one pack and had a hell of a time deciding, they all look great. I wanna try something more sativa next.


----------



## growone (May 23, 2010)

very interested in the poll results, i guess 'other' for being the best isn't a huge surprise, nirvana does have a pretty good # of strains
but the white rhino is way down on the list, on other nirvana threads white rhino is right at the top
just curious if it's not as dank as it used to be, see a lot of rave reviews on white rhino


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 23, 2010)

Yeah I think Snow white is much more dank than white rhino


----------



## sublimereggae101 (May 23, 2010)

hey wolfscott.... how did you get your plant to do that in that fence like that?
?


----------



## chb444220 (May 24, 2010)

Dameon said:


> I just recieved PPP, ICE, Papaya, NL #1, and Super Skunk. All in packs of 5, all FEM. With all of the positive responses in this thread, i look forward to bringing these beans to their full potential! Thanks, everyone, for the great info! And thank you Nirvana for the dank beans! Cheers!


wow.. yea that is alotta seeds. hahaha. Ice is a VERY popular strain.. u got a good variety.. adn alotta good strains as well. =) you will be very happy with them.



sonar said:


> Damn thats a lot of beans. I only needed one pack and had a hell of a time deciding, they all look great. I wanna try something more sativa next.


lol. yeaaaa I am HORRIBLE wen it comes time to decide which strain to order... ughhh. lol. im tryna decide wat strain to buy on June 4th wen attitude has that sale... i still cant decide.... either purple power... blue venom (blueberry x white widow).... purple widow.. and i think there was one other 1.. i 4get tho. lol. ughhh. decisions decisions...



growone said:


> very interested in the poll results, i guess 'other' for being the best isn't a huge surprise, nirvana does have a pretty good # of strains
> but the white rhino is way down on the list, on other nirvana threads white rhino is right at the top
> just curious if it's not as dank as it used to be, see a lot of rave reviews on white rhino


yeaaa, im pissed.. lol. wish i had chose different strains for the poll. =/ other is the most popular one... wish i knew what ppl were choosing wen they choose "other"... well ive heard great things about white rhino tho.. i think you'll be happy with it regardless.. almost ALL of their strains are very good.



JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> Yeah I think Snow white is much more dank than white rhino





sublimereggae101 said:


> hey wolfscott.... how did you get your plant to do that in that fence like that?
> ?


he did a Scrog.. (Screen Of Green) he let it grow adn threaded it through the screen.. check out his grow.. you can see it from start to finish. =) good way to increase ur yield!! =)


----------



## 1gamma45 (May 24, 2010)

Ok well I am almost 2 weeks from seed and I am seeing the second set of leaves coming from the middle and they seem tobe growing well. Its just interesting some of the pic you all post here and how old they are and I look at mine and they dont seem close. Maybe I am missing something or dont have enough light going I dont know. I am getting somemore lights this weekend so maybe they will pick up next week.


----------



## kilpox (May 24, 2010)

Dudes,someone tell me,what strains from nirvana is stable? White widow is stable,but thats all?


----------



## growone (May 24, 2010)

> Dudes,someone tell me,what strains from nirvana is stable? White widow is stable,but thats all?


i can't give you a case by case of nirvana stability, by which i'm guessing you mean hermie
but i'm finishing a PPP right now, and have seen some other growers logs comment on it
rock solid in that respect, i've not seen any hermie reports on PPP


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 24, 2010)

I am only growing six strains and by far the strongest and healthiest is Blackjack,Swiss Cheese,Full moon,Snow WHite <<<<this is in order or strongest to least But snow white is very stable..

Sensitive are Chrystal,Ice and Snow white<<<<<I know I mentioned snow white twice,4 seeds germed 3 diff phenos 1 was sensitive....

My only experience with Nirvana.I have grown Greenhouse seeds white rhino and damn was it good (dank after curing but nothing so stinky as Snow white and swiss cheese a week 5)Smell like Chicken parmasana in the room sometimes.Then REALLY fruity other times.


----------



## sonar (May 24, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> lol. yeaaaa I am HORRIBLE wen it comes time to decide which strain to order... ughhh. lol. im tryna decide wat strain to buy on June 4th wen attitude has that sale... i still cant decide.... either purple power... blue venom (blueberry x white widow).... purple widow.. and i think there was one other 1.. i 4get tho. lol. ughhh. decisions decisions...
> 
> 
> yeaaa, im pissed.. lol. wish i had chose different strains for the poll. =/ other is the most popular one... wish i knew what ppl were choosing wen they choose "other"... well ive heard great things about white rhino tho.. i think you'll be happy with it regardless.. almost ALL of their strains are very good.


Haha, yeah I'm the same way man. I have enough seeds for like 2 or 3 more grows. I ordered from Attitude during the 4/20 special just for the freebies. Didn't even need any more seeds, lol. That special in June looks like a good deal, but I'm gonna hold myself back. 7 freebies for spending like $30 is hard to pass up. Never really heard of any of those freebies though.

Yeah I'm surprised nobody is mentioning Northern Lights. I had a hard time deciding, so I figured I'd go with a classic. Seems like WW, AK-48, and Bubblelicious are really popular at the moment. White Rhino seems pretty hot right now too.




kilpox said:


> Dudes,someone tell me,what strains from nirvana is stable? White widow is stable,but thats all?


For what it's worth, I have 2 Northern Lights going right now. Only germed 2 seeds out of a pack of 5 fem and both sprouted. They are a little over 3 weeks old and are looking pretty good, but it's still pretty early. They both look identical, so I don't know if there are different phenos, but then again 2 plants is a pretty small sample. I've searched all over the forum and didn't hear a single bad thing about it. There is a grow I'm following at https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/303978-first-grow-nirvana-wr-nl.html the dude is growing Nirvana Northern Lights and White Rhino and is getting ready to chop.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 24, 2010)

sonar said:


> Haha, yeah I'm the same way man. I have enough seeds for like 2 or 3 more grows. I ordered from Attitude during the 4/20 special just for the freebies. Didn't even need any more seeds, lol. That special in June looks like a good deal, but I'm gonna hold myself back. 7 freebies for spending like $30 is hard to pass up. Never really heard of any of those freebies though.
> 
> Yeah I'm surprised nobody is mentioning Northern Lights. I had a hard time deciding, so I figured I'd go with a classic. Seems like WW, AK-48, and Bubblelicious are really popular at the moment. White Rhino seems pretty hot right now too.
> 
> ...


Half of my strains I have are Crossed with NL

Three main strains nirvana breeds with White widow,Northern lights and Skunk


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 24, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> Three main strains nirvana breeds with White widow,Northern lights and Skunk


Add Haze and that's the roots of most Dutch strains.


----------



## monkeybones (May 25, 2010)

GrammarPolice said:


> Add Haze and that's the roots of most Dutch strains.


They breed a nice haze too.


----------



## chb444220 (May 25, 2010)

sonar said:


> Haha, yeah I'm the same way man. I have enough seeds for like 2 or 3 more grows. I ordered from Attitude during the 4/20 special just for the freebies. Didn't even need any more seeds, lol. That special in June looks like a good deal, but I'm gonna hold myself back. 7 freebies for spending like $30 is hard to pass up. Never really heard of any of those freebies though.
> 
> Yeah I'm surprised nobody is mentioning Northern Lights. I had a hard time deciding, so I figured I'd go with a classic. Seems like WW, AK-48, and Bubblelicious are really popular at the moment. White Rhino seems pretty hot right now too.
> 
> ...


yeaaa, well once i make this order.. i will have a good amount of seeds to last me.. since i can opnly grow 2-3 at a time.. lol. they should last for a while. i've heard of the sensi star.. and sour kush and sour cream.. but none of the others. =/ but oo well.. im willin to give them a try.. yeaa iwhs i had $$ wen the 4/20 special went on.. but it just so happened that i got a good amount of money.. and the sales is happening around the same time.. soo i cant pass it off.. its like its callin my name... hahaha. cant wait to be able to grow sumthing other than White Widow!! lol. even tho i LOVE the WW... this next grow will be my 3rd time in a row growing it.... =/ lol

and yea WW bubblecious and Ak-48 always seem to be doing good. another top seller is BlackJack.. and Wonder Woman was popular for a while.. along with snow white.. seems like alotta their popular starins are the white strains. =)

and yeaa i am also following that grow as well. =)



JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> Half of my strains I have are Crossed with NL
> 
> Three main strains nirvana breeds with White widow,Northern lights and Skunk


yeaaa, that is true... from what i've heard almost every indoor strain has sum northern lights in it.. guess norther lights is like the backbone to a good indoor strain... but i might be wrong tho. =)




GrammarPolice said:


> Add Haze and that's the roots of most Dutch strains.


yea thats true as well. i feel like kush is another strain that gets crossed wiht alot.



monkeybones said:


> They breed a nice haze too.


never really heard much about their haze.. always wondered how it was.


----------



## edsthreads (May 25, 2010)

Here's my unfortunate Bubblicious from Nirvana (Feminized) grown for too long in veg (she was about 2.5 foot tall & topped) , flowered for 9 weeks but she produced more leaf than bud! - Anyway I had to pull the plug on her as I needed to free up space in the grow tent & she was taking up 99% of it..


----------



## husalife (May 25, 2010)

Damn shes THICK. I personally would have thinned her out a good bit, may have helped build a little more bud. Who knows though. Bitch looks like a tree at the base lol.


----------



## edsthreads (May 25, 2010)

husalife said:


> Damn shes THICK. I personally would have thinned her out a good bit, may have helped build a little more bud. Who knows though. Bitch looks like a tree at the base lol.


This is the thing.. I gave her a good trim prior to flowering she just went crazy with the leaf production, I didn't wanna trim her too much for obvious reasons.. but yeah in hindsight I should have trimmed off triple what I did initially...


----------



## kilpox (May 25, 2010)

I asked what strains from nirvana is stable,becouse i want to try make seeds for other grows. And i want to know,what strains are stabilized. becouse i dont need F1. Other growers saying,F2 is worst. I hope you understand what i try to say.


----------



## monkeybones (May 25, 2010)

edsthreads said:


> Here's my unfortunate Bubblicious from Nirvana (Feminized) grown for too long in veg (she was about 2.5 foot tall & topped) , flowered for 9 weeks but she produced more leaf than bud! - Anyway I had to pull the plug on her as I needed to free up space in the grow tent & she was taking up 99% of it..


That actually looks like a tree!!! ahaha! +rep for the laugh man, very nice plant. Wish she would have budded well for you =/


----------



## monkeybones (May 25, 2010)

kilpox said:


> I asked what strains from nirvana is stable,becouse i want to try make seeds for other grows. And i want to know,what strains are stabilized. becouse i dont need F1. Other growers saying,F2 is worst. I hope you understand what i try to say.


Like has been stated they have some really nice classic strains like skunk, northern lights, haze, etc. I don't know what it would be like to breed some of their more specialized strains but I'm sure you'd have an okay time breeding seeds with Nirvana strains. 

I've heard breeding with feminized seeds can spring some hermies though, but please don't take my word on that, totally word of mouth.


----------



## edsthreads (May 25, 2010)

monkeybones said:


> That actually looks like a tree!!! ahaha! +rep for the laugh man, very nice plant. Wish she would have budded well for you =/


Yeah you can count her rings to tell how old she is..& I was thinking about puttin' a tree house in there too.. cheers for the rep man.. hopefully the next one will work out better


----------



## zvinny (May 25, 2010)

northern lights ww and superskunk


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 25, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa, that is true... from what i've heard almost every indoor strain has sum northern lights in it.. guess norther lights is like the backbone to a good indoor strain... but i might be wrong tho. =)


Almost all Dutch seed varieties contain germ plasm from one or more of the founding genetic building blocks brought from the States.
Haze, Hindu Kush, Afghani No. 1, and Skunk No.1 were established in California before being sent to the Netherlands as stabilized seeds.

Cultivars like Northern Lights, Big Bud, Hash Plant and G13 went to the Netherlands as rooted cuttings.
SO..there were never any males of those strains. Just the ones mentioned above.

We should all pay homage to the American seed banks of the late 70's/early 80's. Sacred Seeds, Lowland Seed Co., Dr. Wiet, Cultivators Choice, Sensimilla Seed Co., and Super Sativa Seed Club.


----------



## monkeybones (May 25, 2010)

GrammarPolice said:


> Almost all Dutch seed varieties contain germ plasm from one or more of the founding genetic building blocks brought from the States.
> Haze, Hindu Kush, Afghani No. 1, and Skunk No.1 were established in California before being sent to the Netherlands as stabilized seeds.
> 
> Cultivars like Northern Lights, Big Bud, Hash Plant and G13 went to the Netherlands as rooted cuttings.
> ...


Seed banks are seed banks. They all serve the same cause regardless of the nation (and I believe they toss each other bones to honour this form of unison). If America is the variable of importance here we can mention that America started cannabis prohibition.


----------



## taylormade (May 25, 2010)

I love nirvana!

Delivered in randomly concealed shit every time and got 2 me in about 3-4 days.

Grew 4 NL and 2 AK under a 600 hps. topped at 6th node and tied down top shoots low as possible to create giant bushes. total veg about 6 weeks and grown in canna bio range

NL WAS FAR TASTIER THAN ak. Both stunk to high heaven.

Total yeild 19 oz YEAH BABY

would ov been about 15 - 16 dried and cured


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 25, 2010)

Nice buds Taylor..

Monkey, I think you missed my point.


----------



## monkeybones (May 25, 2010)

GrammarPolice said:


> Nice buds Taylor..
> 
> Monkey, I think you missed my point.


Yeah I was baked. No offense intended, take what you will, if be it nothing at all. 

Actually was some cool info bro.



*edit* Really baked.


----------



## monkeybones (May 25, 2010)

taylormade said:


> would ov been about 15 - 16 dried and cured


You didn't dry and cure them? o.o

You can actually expect 25-35% wet weight dried and cured.


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 25, 2010)

=]
None taken.. I was just saying that if not for those early breeders, who knows what we would be growing right now.

BTW.. Indoor grow is 1.5 weeks into FLOWERING.
Really starting to stretch out. The PPP and AI really start to show early.
Snapped one quick pic.
Buried in this picture are PPP, AI, Blue Mystic and maybe a half branch of Blackjack to the right.

In a couple weeks when they're real happy I'll get some good individual pics to share.


----------



## husalife (May 26, 2010)

The PPP tastes so damn goood, and keeps tasting good to the last hit of the bowl.

had kinda a slight lemony skunky cat pissy smell and flavor.


----------



## chb444220 (May 26, 2010)

edsthreads said:


> Here's my unfortunate Bubblicious from Nirvana (Feminized) grown for too long in veg (she was about 2.5 foot tall & topped) , flowered for 9 weeks but she produced more leaf than bud! - Anyway I had to pull the plug on her as I needed to free up space in the grow tent & she was taking up 99% of it..


wow man.. thats pretty fucking impressive!!!! lol. too bad it didnt bud that well tho. =/ that thing is a fucking MONSTER!! and damn taht stem is thick!! how long did u end up veggin her for to get her that big!? lol. and also.. what size pot is that?? i was wondering if maybe thats why she wasnt growin much bud.. cuz she was root bound maybe?? and mann.. u could took like 100 clones from her... lol. adn still had another 50 left! =)

its too bad u couldnt have put her outside sumwhere.. but i think sum1 would notice u walking down the st. with a mini tree in ur hands... lol



husalife said:


> Damn shes THICK. I personally would have thinned her out a good bit, may have helped build a little more bud. Who knows though. Bitch looks like a tree at the base lol.


yeaa that stem is rediculous! very cool lookin tho. that thing coulda survived a hurricane!



edsthreads said:


> This is the thing.. I gave her a good trim prior to flowering she just went crazy with the leaf production, I didn't wanna trim her too much for obvious reasons.. but yeah in hindsight I should have trimmed off triple what I did initially...


yeaa, its too bad man.. if u were gonna get rid of her.. u shoulda just went trim crazy on her! lol. adn jsut take ur chances and see what happened.. ooo well. too late now.. regardless... very very impressive!!



monkeybones said:


> That actually looks like a tree!!! ahaha! +rep for the laugh man, very nice plant. Wish she would have budded well for you =/


yea it really looks like one of those lil trees u seen at like Lowes and Home Depot.. fucking crazy looking!! and yea i wish it budded too.. ughh man... can u IMAGING the size of th ebuds it woulda produced!! and how many bud sites!!! woulda been a NICE yield!!


----------



## chb444220 (May 26, 2010)

edsthreads said:


> Yeah you can count her rings to tell how old she is..& I was thinking about puttin' a tree house in there too.. cheers for the rep man.. hopefully the next one will work out better


wow thats really cool u can actually see the rings!! hahaha. and yea u could make a nice lil tree hosue in there. =) i would live in there!



zvinny said:


> northern lights ww and superskunk


vedy nice vedy nice! =) is hte 3rd pic the WW?? it looks almost JUST like my old WW plant.. except my leaves were a lil darker.. its wierd how much alike they look. 



taylormade said:


> I love nirvana!
> 
> Delivered in randomly concealed shit every time and got 2 me in about 3-4 days.
> 
> ...


damn huh... 3-4 days!! thats good. mine usually get here in about 7 days. whihc still is really impressive.. i swear tehy have a complany sumwhere in the US.. lol. idk how they get'em here that fast! and damnnn. 19 oz!! Niiiiiiiiice!!!



GrammarPolice said:


> =]
> None taken.. I was just saying that if not for those early breeders, who knows what we would be growing right now.
> 
> BTW.. Indoor grow is 1.5 weeks into FLOWERING.
> ...


damn it looks like a fuckin forest in there!!! lmao. its gonna look even more beautiful once it starts budding. =) keep up the good work man!!


----------



## edsthreads (May 26, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> wow man.. thats pretty fucking impressive!!!! lol. too bad it didnt bud that well tho. =/ that thing is a fucking MONSTER!! and damn taht stem is thick!! how long did u end up veggin her for to get her that big!? lol. and also.. what size pot is that?? i was wondering if maybe thats why she wasnt growin much bud.. cuz she was root bound maybe?? and mann.. u could took like 100 clones from her... lol. adn still had another 50 left! =)


I vegged her for two months+ as I was gonna use her as a mother initially but I got impatient coz there is NO good bud round here apart from that dry super seedy old skool thai crap.. so I put her into flower when she was a bout 2-3ft tall so yeah she was probably getting root bound by then anyway & the flowering process didn't help!.. Oh well.. she was far too leafy and hardly any tricomes, the buds were all full of leaf & stems.. but she was as healthy as hell.. weird.. just one of those things I guess.. 

Oh & the pot is a 15L Autopot btw...


----------



## WolfScott (May 26, 2010)

sublimereggae101 said:


> hey wolfscott.... how did you get your plant to do that in that fence like that?
> ?


Its called scrog! It is a lot easier to do than it looks !! This was my first time and I got 100 grams dry weight of the best weed I've ever smoked (Aurora Indica) And it was all nice sized buds too not to big, just right! This is the link to that journal if you want to check it out https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/303844-aurora-indica-scrog-screen-green.html


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 26, 2010)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMNNNNNN like holding your C*@&"rooster that is"
lmao man is is a huge stalk.HMMMM that gives me an idea a web page call BIGSTALKS.com I might have to buy this


----------



## Kushhead (May 26, 2010)

My prefer from nirvana seedbank is Nirvana Special, really really funny high, if i remember well it should be a Jock Horror x Mexican sativa ? It´s my favorite from this seedbank.


----------



## chb444220 (May 26, 2010)

Kushhead said:


> My prefer from nirvana seedbank is Nirvana Special, really really funny high, if i remember well it should be a Jock Horror x Mexican sativa ? It´s my favorite from this seedbank.


yeaaa, sadly i dont think they carrie that anymore.. if u go to singleseedcenter.com or sumthing like that.. they show all the old nirvana strains.. u cant buy them.. because they're discontinued.. but wow.. they had a bunch of diff selections before.

i wonder if u could just cross the jock horrow and elderado..?? ithink that elderado is a mexican sativa...? sounds mexican. lol


----------



## chb444220 (May 27, 2010)

edsthreads said:


> I vegged her for two months+ as I was gonna use her as a mother initially but I got impatient coz there is NO good bud round here apart from that dry super seedy old skool thai crap.. so I put her into flower when she was a bout 2-3ft tall so yeah she was probably getting root bound by then anyway & the flowering process didn't help!.. Oh well.. she was far too leafy and hardly any tricomes, the buds were all full of leaf & stems.. but she was as healthy as hell.. weird.. just one of those things I guess..
> 
> Oh & the pot is a 15L Autopot btw...


damn! no wonder she was so big!! yeaa, thats how it is aroudn here.. never really any good weed.. either dirt brick weed.. or there is sum good stuff actually.. but its just so expensive!! its like $10 for .4 or .5 =/ deff not worth it.. in my opinion.

but i just more or less grow it for me and my gf to smoke.. and i usually ( well ive only done it once. lol. but i plan on doing it each grow) sell an ounce to my friend.. jsut cu ive known him since elementary school.. and he sells weed. and so i figure he can sell his reg. astuff and smoke the good stuff.. or if he's tight on money, he can use that to help him out.. he used to lemme front bags all teh time.. soo i try to help him out this way. and it works for me as well, cuz i get to get good money, and upgrade my grow room. =) and get new seeds.

and yeaa, u musta just had a mutant plant or sumthing. lol. thats too bad. oo well. next time. =)

and how did the auto-pot work>> i see the big thing that sais I LOVE AUTOPOTS! lmao.. soo im guessin it worked good?? =)



WolfScott said:


> Its called scrog! It is a lot easier to do than it looks !! This was my first time and I got 100 grams dry weight of the best weed I've ever smoked (Aurora Indica) And it was all nice sized buds too not to big, just right! This is the link to that journal if you want to check it out https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/303844-aurora-indica-scrog-screen-green.html


yeaa man that scrog was pretty impressive!! especially for ur 1st try.. but yeaa it "looks" easy.. not sure how easy it actually is tho. lol. but that thing was a fuckin BEAST!!!

u know what would be a good idea?? (maybe sumthin u could try?) u know how they have those tomatoe cages..? what if u were to grow a plant in there?? and pull her through the screen going upwards but in a spiral?? and had lights along the side?? i bet that would be pretty cool looking.


----------



## edsthreads (May 27, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> damn! no wonder she was so big!! yeaa, thats how it is aroudn here.. never really any good weed.. either dirt brick weed.. or there is sum good stuff actually.. but its just so expensive!! its like $10 for .4 or .5 =/ deff not worth it.. in my opinion.
> 
> but i just more or less grow it for me and my gf to smoke.. and i usually ( well ive only done it once. lol. but i plan on doing it each grow) sell an ounce to my friend.. jsut cu ive known him since elementary school.. and he sells weed. and so i figure he can sell his reg. astuff and smoke the good stuff.. or if he's tight on money, he can use that to help him out.. he used to lemme front bags all teh time.. soo i try to help him out this way. and it works for me as well, cuz i get to get good money, and upgrade my grow room. =) and get new seeds.
> 
> ...


Yeah the weed situ here sucks.. so dry.. never known it to be so bad.. it was easier getting a good smoke back in the early 90's round here!

The Autopot works by using a 'float' called the Aquavalve it basically floods the bottom of the pot that is sat in a tray & when the plant has used up the water the valve re-opens and lets in more water.. great invention imo, & it lets the plant go through the wet & dry cycle.. I'm totally sold on them... can you tell? lol

Here's how it works:


----------



## chb444220 (May 27, 2010)

Wow.. thats really interesting..? and a really good idea as well. hmmm, thats something i'd like to look into. seems like it would help... ALOT!


----------



## 1gamma45 (May 27, 2010)

So here is my White Widow and White Castle first run.

The are 2 weeks from seed so far I think like 3 or 4 are doing better then the rest.


----------



## chb444220 (May 27, 2010)

so far so good man!! =) u excited!?? this is ur FIRST grow right?? watch man... this experiment is QUICKLY going to turn unto a hobbie.. and then into an obsession... all within a few months... lol. ask any1... soon everything u see/look at.. will resemle sumthin in ur grow room.. or u will be thinking.. hmmm. can i grow in that. or can my plants use that.. lol. everything u buy is going to have sumthin to do with growin... wether its sciccors.. seeds.. soil.. pots.. string.. stakes... labels.. lol. =)


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 27, 2010)

Almost 2 weeks into flowering..


----------



## chb444220 (May 28, 2010)

GrammarPolice said:


> Almost 2 weeks into flowering..


looks very good man!! 

See..... anyone who sais Nirvana's Strains are shit/crap/un-stable, or anything like that... needs to go through all 30 pages so far.. and take a look at these plants.. and try to tell me that they arent great plants!!!


----------



## chb444220 (May 28, 2010)

*** I got a favor to ask everyone....... I would like to compile up a list of every Nirvana Strain... WITH pictures.. and post it in here... and make a separate thread for it as well.. but in order to do that.. I need good pictures of each plant.. the only one I can do it White Widow... 

But I would like to have a complete list.. with pictures of each plant.. in late flowering would be best so you can tell the difference... and a lil short description, and a list of things.. such as Taste.... Smell.. Yield... How many weeks it took to flower... that kind of stuff... almost like what they have on Nirvana's website.. but I want it on here for every1 else. and plus.. some of Nirvana's pics look a lil better than the plants actually turn out... take Blue Mystic for example.. im sure we've ALL seen the pic of that blue plant.... lol. but never seen any1 grow one that looks like that. lol.

Soooo yeaa, the only way I can do this is with all you guys' help... and any *short* description you want to give.. and flowering time/taste/smell/yield, etc.. would be very helpful. Its gonna take me a lil while to make this whole thing all complete.. but once its complete i'll post it on here.. and post the link to the thread its in.. 

just wanna make something that will be helpful to every1 in deciding which strain to order.... and what better way to do it than to get opinions and reviews from regular people who have grown it??

Ok, well fire away guys. lol. Thanks.
*


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 28, 2010)

Well .I have Blackjack,Chrystal,Fullmoon,Ice,Snow white,Swiss cheese in Veg and Bloom for your pics let me know what you need CHB420???


----------



## chb444220 (May 28, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> Well .I have Blackjack,Chrystal,Fullmoon,Ice,Snow white,Swiss cheese in Veg and Bloom for your pics let me know what you need CHB420???


lol. yeaa I was hopin you'd be able to help. lol. cuz ur plants look great! and I know ur growing a lot of diff strains. =)

hmmm, well just pick the best pic from each plant. i prefer flowering pics, but i know u said u still have some in veg.. but where I can edit my post.. i'll take whatever I can get.. soo just say for example the Swiss Cheese is in veg.. i'll post that pic up for now.. adn then once she goes into flowering.. i'll edit my post and swap out the pic. =)

i forgot i could edit my posts.. soo im just gonna start that thread today/tomorrow.. and just write the names of all the strains.. and info on each one.. and just leave it blank for now.. like i'll put Taste: and just leave it like that.. adn then fill it all in as I get more info and pics. =)

I will let you know when I get it under way. =) and post the link up here. =) 

Thank you in advance for the pics. =) I have the thread all pictured out in my head.. jsut gotta actually make it now. =) and with the way ur plants look... i know that i will at least have a few GREAT pictures. =)


----------



## monkeybones (May 28, 2010)

I'll post a pick of my fattest AK-48 in a couple hours when she wakes up.


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 28, 2010)

Ive got PPP, Blue Mystic, AI, Papaya and Blackjack..so.. Give me about 6 or 7 more weeks and I'll have some splendid photos.


----------



## WolfScott (May 28, 2010)

yeaa man that scrog was pretty impressive!! especially for ur 1st try.. but yeaa it "looks" easy.. not sure how easy it actually is tho. lol. but that thing was a fuckin BEAST!!!

u know what would be a good idea?? (maybe sumthin u could try?) u know how they have those tomatoe cages..? what if u were to grow a plant in there?? and pull her through the screen going upwards but in a spiral?? and had lights along the side?? i bet that would be pretty cool looking.


I did see a scrog grow on RIU just like that no shit! lol On another note, I just received my order from Nirvana today, I got 10 Reg Aurora Indica and 5 Feminized Full moon seeds! I already planted the full moon! I can't wait!


----------



## growone (May 28, 2010)

well, i really find the poll results a gold mine
ak48 is the top strain, at least for a specific strain
i guess i didn't have an expected 'best', but that surprised me a bit, this older strain seems to have quite a following
the relative high rating for the blue mystic was interesting, i'd like to try that strain, and even more so from the poll results


----------



## chb444220 (May 28, 2010)

monkeybones said:


> I'll post a pick of my fattest AK-48 in a couple hours when she wakes up.


=) allrighty. sounds good to me. =) AK's taken care of then. =)



GrammarPolice said:


> Ive got PPP, Blue Mystic, AI, Papaya and Blackjack..so.. Give me about 6 or 7 more weeks and I'll have some splendid photos.


aiight. got a few more strains in the works then. =) take ur time man. the better the pics/plants look the better. =)


----------



## chb444220 (May 28, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> yeaa man that scrog was pretty impressive!! especially for ur 1st try.. but yeaa it "looks" easy.. not sure how easy it actually is tho. lol. but that thing was a fuckin BEAST!!!
> 
> u know what would be a good idea?? (maybe sumthin u could try?) u know how they have those tomatoe cages..? what if u were to grow a plant in there?? and pull her through the screen going upwards but in a spiral?? and had lights along the side?? i bet that would be pretty cool looking.
> 
> ...


aww man i'd love to see that!! and that cool. LUCKY!! i wanna try sum full moon. especially with the pics bein posted on here... it looks wayyyyyy better than Nirvana's picture.



growone said:


> well, i really find the poll results a gold mine
> ak48 is the top strain, at least for a specific strain
> i guess i didn't have an expected 'best', but that surprised me a bit, this older strain seems to have quite a following
> the relative high rating for the blue mystic was interesting, i'd like to try that strain, and even more so from the poll results


yeaa, i think the poll was a good idea... jsut wish i picked better strains for people to choose from.. =/ cuz so many ppl picked other.. but ooo well.. it still has alotta other over.. 125 in total. =) not too bad.

and yeaa, honestly.. i thought alotta votes were gonna be for Black Jack... i thought that would be one of the most popular strains.. but yeaa. ak-48 come sout on top. =) and if u look at Nirvana's website.... AK-48 has the most reviews as well.. must be good. =)

im going to make my purchase from attitude for that special on the 4th.. i was tryna decide wat seeds to buy.. and i decided to go to the pick and mix section (a single seed thing) and buy 2 Bubba Kush (im sure every1 knows the genetics.. but just in case BubbleGum x Kush) FEM seeds, and 1 FEM pineapple express seed. =) and the ni get teh 7 other seeds for free,, i can remembr most of them.. sour kush.. sour cream. sensi star.. chronic.. warlock... and one other one.. i always forget it..... hmmmm.. o well. fuck it. lol. anywayz. just thought i'd let ya know. =)


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 28, 2010)

Not Many have grown BlackJack(one of the newest strains they have) Yeah BJ at ripeness is amazing looking.
What about FULLMOON one of the longest strains to flower but by far has beat any nirvana strain for the first and thickest trichromes.

<<<<<<<<<<<My avatar photo is Fullmoon at 4 weeks flower,to the day.

5 weeks

Could you imagine 13/14 weeks


BlackJack at harvest(NOT my photo)

11 weeks


----------



## chb444220 (May 29, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> Not Many have grown BlackJack(one of the newest strains they have) Yeah BJ at ripeness is amazing looking.
> What about FULLMOON one of the longest strains to flower but by far has beat any nirvana strain for the first and thickest trichromes.
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<My avatar photo is Fullmoon at 4 weeks flower,to the day.
> ...


yeaaa, im wondering if that full moon is gonna last that long.. shes looking so good and so big already.. im thinking shes gonna finish by like week 10.. maybe 11 at the most.. but i could be wrong.. but that thing is HUGE! u never really hear about ppl growing full moon.. for w.e. reason i feel like its an un-popular strain.. but if u give it a chance... like u did.. she seems to be growing pretty damn good!!

and yeaa, i LOVE that picture of black jack!! thats one of my favorite pictures of weed plants.. its beautiful!! i hope urs looks similar to that!!


----------



## WolfScott (May 29, 2010)

This is a link to the page with the tomato cage scrog! It is also the thread that I use to learn how to scrog! It is loaded with tons of info and pics! Enjoy
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/282177-enter-scrog-scroggers-united-post-11.html


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (May 29, 2010)

Hello guy I'm looking for a Nirvava strain to kickoff my new grow I have a list of 6 potentials: Blue Mystic, Chrystal, Ice, Northern Light, Snow White, White Rhino. I will be growing in soil and only have a 400 watt MH/HPS so the strain needs to be a natural high yielding plant, and I only plan to veg until I can sex the plant, remember I can only choose 1 strain. Thanks.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 29, 2010)

Yeah I have one Fullmoon plant thats leaves are changing with Snow white and Swiss cheese oh yeah one BlackJack is changing Im getting some cool colors today,I Will be harvesting atleast one of all strains at 8weeks I have patients waiting I will see how the longer ones due and I will be letting the rest age properly till finished.will update photos later


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (May 29, 2010)

How much difference in yield is there between WW and Northern Light I'm kinda leaning toward NL for the yield not to sure how the smoke is though, and WW is supposed to be one of the best smokes but not the best yields I can't decide.lol.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 29, 2010)

WW more than northern I believe NL is only 250 to 350g M2 and ww can get 400 to 450g M2


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (May 29, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> WW more than northern I believe NL is only 250 to 350g M2 and ww can get 400 to 450g M2


Well on Nirvana it says WW 300-400 and NL 400-500 I was just trying to find someone with personal experiences to see what the differences are.


----------



## grapesnowcone (May 29, 2010)

My friend grew a purple ICE plant..


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 29, 2010)

I stand corrected I was looking another seedbank.

LOL southpark avatar"buffalo soldier"One of the funniest episodes


----------



## chb444220 (May 30, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> This is a link to the page with the tomato cage scrog! It is also the thread that I use to learn how to scrog! It is loaded with tons of info and pics! Enjoy
> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/282177-enter-scrog-scroggers-united-post-11.html


o wow.. yea i just saw it. damn thats pretty cool! this whole thread is pretty cool. =) thanks for the link.



roll it up smoke it up said:


> Hello guy I'm looking for a Nirvava strain to kickoff my new grow I have a list of 6 potentials: Blue Mystic, Chrystal, Ice, Northern Light, Snow White, White Rhino. I will be growing in soil and only have a 400 watt MH/HPS so the strain needs to be a natural high yielding plant, and I only plan to veg until I can sex the plant, remember I can only choose 1 strain. Thanks.


heyy man. yeaa i jsut saw ur noxt post.. about the WW.. i was gonna suggest WW actually. or bubbleicious.. as i've heard shes a big yielder.



JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> Yeah I have one Fullmoon plant thats leaves are changing with Snow white and Swiss cheese oh yeah one BlackJack is changing Im getting some cool colors today,I Will be harvesting atleast one of all strains at 8weeks I have patients waiting I will see how the longer ones due and I will be letting the rest age properly till finished.will update photos later


nice.. cool thats watsup.. soo i get to see these beautiful plants harvested sooner thani thought!! =D yea u can get really good bud at 8 weeks. i finished my ww in 8 weeks.. and the bud was amazing! =) and i was usin CFL's.. soo urs is probably a lil further along. =)



roll it up smoke it up said:


> How much difference in yield is there between WW and Northern Light I'm kinda leaning toward NL for the yield not to sure how the smoke is though, and WW is supposed to be one of the best smokes but not the best yields I can't decide.lol.


honestly.. i cant say anything about the NL.. cuz i've never grown it myself.. but i HAVE grown the white widow.. and man.. that bud is amazing!! =) VERY good quality.. adn the yield... was even mmore amazing!!! i vegged my plant for 3 weeks from seed.. and flowered for 8 weeks. and got 3.15 ounces!! and that was using cfl's! =D soo to me.. the yield was great..a nd the bud was great too!! check out my link in my signature.. that is my 2nd W grow.. and my avatar pic is the WW that i harvested the 3+ ounces from.... and heres the link to the 1st WW journal.. it should be on page 69... thats where all the harvest pics are.. theres like 30-40 pics all together.. maybe more. lol.

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/288470-nirvanas-feminized-white-widow-cfl-69.html

and heres a few pics just to show ya how the bud looked. =)

1) Main Cola before Trim
2) Main Cola After Trim
3) Final Harvest (- a few sample buds I already took)
4) Closer Up Pic of Some Buds
5) Comparison - Bud on the left is wet, Bud on the right is dried (not cured yet)
6) Close Up of a Bud

View attachment 965249View attachment 965252View attachment 965256View attachment 965257


----------



## chb444220 (May 30, 2010)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> Well on Nirvana it says WW 300-400 and NL 400-500 I was just trying to find someone with personal experiences to see what the differences are.


well i just posted sumthin about my experience with WW. and posted pics as well.. adn if u look in my sig and check out that journal.. that WW is gonna be just as big as my last.. if not bigger! =) but i have no idea how much NL actually yields... =/ but my guess would be the NL doesnt yield more... if so i might have to try it!! lmao! i hope u go with the WW.. u WONT be disappointed.



grapesnowcone said:


> My friend grew a purple ICE plant..


Mmmm. wish u had sum pics.. ive seen a couple GREAT pics of that. i almost wanna buy sum ice seeds JUST to try and get that pheno!



JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> I stand corrected I was looking another seedbank.
> 
> LOL southpark avatar"buffalo soldier"One of the funniest episodes


how bout that.. sum1 who admits it wen they're wrong! lol and I AGREE!! one of the funniest episodes!! lol. along with the "PEE" episode. lmfao.. "It's the Pee... Watch out for the PEE!"... lol. ahhh man. so many good quotes from that episode!!


----------



## nailz92002 (May 30, 2010)

I only have grown Nirvana's AK-48 but its amazing. I got Nirvana's Blackberry Kush and White Widow growing right now. They are seedlings. But hopefully they will grow strong and healthy.

Here's some pics of bud I harvested from AK-48. It was grown under CFLs only and final dry weight was around 2 ounces. Now that I have a good grow light I am hoping for more weight and denser buds.

Peace and positive energy to you.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (May 30, 2010)

nailz92002 said:


> I only have grown Nirvana's AK-48 but its amazing. I got Nirvana's Blackberry Kush and White Widow growing right now. They are seedlings. But hopefully they will grow strong and healthy.
> 
> Here's some pics of bud I harvested from AK-48. It was grown under CFLs only and final dry weight was around 2 ounces. Now that I have a good grow light I am hoping for more weight and denser buds.
> 
> Peace and positive energy to you.


since when does Nirvana have blackberry kush?


----------



## nailz92002 (May 30, 2010)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> since when does Nirvana have blackberry kush?


well they have Fem Blackberry on website. http://www.nirvana-shop.com/en/feminized-marijuana-seeds/blackberry-feminzed-5-seeds.html
That's what I ordered. Maybe I made a mistake by calling it Blackberry Kush when the site just calls it Blackberry. Idk.
Sorry for any confusion I might have caused you.

Peace and positive energy to you.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (May 30, 2010)

nailz92002 said:


> well they have Fem Blackberry on website. http://www.nirvana-shop.com/en/feminized-marijuana-seeds/blackberry-feminzed-5-seeds.html
> That's what I ordered. Maybe I made a mistake by calling it Blackberry Kush when the site just calls it Blackberry. Idk.
> Sorry for any confusion I might have caused you.
> 
> Peace and positive energy to you.


I thought they added some new strains lol.


----------



## nailz92002 (May 30, 2010)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> I thought they added some new strains lol.


It's all good. However they did add some new AUTO strains. Auto strains of some popular strains that they have fems of. I was thinking about ordering some just to check it out.

Peace and positive energy to you.


----------



## chb444220 (May 30, 2010)

yeaa i think those auto strains are gonne be really popular! u saw how popular the short ryder was.. and now auto bubbleicious.. and northern lights and jock horror.. AND blue mystic!? ppl r gonn abe ALLLL over that! lol


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 30, 2010)

Fullmoon

Krystal


----------



## WolfScott (May 30, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> Fullmoon
> View attachment 965694View attachment 965699
> Krystal
> View attachment 965696View attachment 965697


Nice I just planted a Feminized Full Moon seed a few days ago! Can't wait


----------



## WolfScott (May 30, 2010)

This is a pic of an Aurora Indica plant I got growing in my bathroom! It's 2 1/2 feet tall, and she has a beautiful top bud on her, just thought I would share! Enjoy!


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (May 30, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> This is a pic of an Aurora Indica plant I got growing in my bathroom! It's 2 1/2 feet tall, and she has a beautiful top bud on her, just thought I would share! Enjoy!


Good idea growing in the bathroom you get to get to water,prune,ect all while dropping a deuce plus it acts as a natural air freshener! lol


----------



## edsthreads (May 30, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> This is a pic of an Aurora Indica plant I got growing in my bathroom!


Nice.. don't forget to flush.. lol


----------



## WolfScott (May 30, 2010)

Is there a shit stain on my toilet?? LOL In my last journal I posted a pic with a shit stain on my toilet by mistake! Someone else pointed it out to me! HAHAHA


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (May 30, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> Is there a shit stain on my toilet?? LOL In my last journal I posted a pic with a shit stain on my toilet by mistake! Someone else pointed it out to me! HAHAHA


 LMAO thanks for the info lol.


----------



## raiderdave (May 30, 2010)

nice pics looks good


----------



## edsthreads (May 30, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> Is there a shit stain on my toilet?? LOL In my last journal I posted a pic with a shit stain on my toilet by mistake! Someone else pointed it out to me! HAHAHA


Too much information..lol it was just a pun you didn't pick up on.. but thanks for the info on the state of your toilet..


----------



## raiderdave (May 30, 2010)

good info and nice pics


----------



## sow217 (May 30, 2010)

Damnn that plant was huge. I know you said it didn't produce much bud, but how much did it end up yielding? and how much light did you flower it under? i am interested in doing a tree grow so your answer could potentially help me. good luck next time




edsthreads said:


> Yeah the weed situ here sucks.. so dry.. never known it to be so bad.. it was easier getting a good smoke back in the early 90's round here!
> 
> The Autopot works by using a 'float' called the Aquavalve it basically floods the bottom of the pot that is sat in a tray & when the plant has used up the water the valve re-opens and lets in more water.. great invention imo, & it lets the plant go through the wet & dry cycle.. I'm totally sold on them... can you tell? lol
> 
> Here's how it works:


----------



## chb444220 (May 31, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> This is a pic of an Aurora Indica plant I got growing in my bathroom! It's 2 1/2 feet tall, and she has a beautiful top bud on her, just thought I would share! Enjoy!


damn. shes looking GOOD! =) she does have a very fat top cola. =) that super skunk is growing pretty fast.. once she sprouted she just took right off! =) this WW's takin a while to break ground.. she needs to hurry up. lol. i want them to be growing at about the same time. =/



roll it up smoke it up said:


> Good idea growing in the bathroom you get to get to water,prune,ect all while dropping a deuce plus it acts as a natural air freshener! lol


yeaaa i like to flush in my bathroom. =)... like.. the plant... not the toilet. lol. and lmao.. aww mannn... where is this thread headed.. lmao



WolfScott said:


> Is there a shit stain on my toilet?? LOL In my last journal I posted a pic with a shit stain on my toilet by mistake! Someone else pointed it out to me! HAHAHA


lmfda. yeaaa... i remember that shit (literally) lol. i was like wtf....? i thought u were doin it to try and be funny... lol awwww man.. that was funny.


----------



## chb444220 (May 31, 2010)

yeaa thjis thread is doin great!! im gonna see if it will let me rank it.. and that will make it stand out a lil more.. but idk if it wil lemme do it since its my thread. lol. ill give it a try


----------



## chb444220 (May 31, 2010)

*** hey guys.. i got a queston for ya.. im gonna be ordering from attitude (inly due to there 7 FEM freebie sale goin on.. then back to nirvana. lol) and im gettin 1 pineapple express seed.. 1 bubba kush seed..... and i cant decide between either White Berry.. or Blue Venom... i think they're both the same genetics tho.. BlueBerry and White Widow... has any1 grown either one of these?? or know any1 that has..or any journals...? any info? lol. i have 4 more days to decide on which one... any input would be great!! ***


----------



## monkeybones (May 31, 2010)

Gonna be chopping some of my AK-48 today.


----------



## edsthreads (May 31, 2010)

sow217 said:


> Damnn that plant was huge. I know you said it didn't produce much bud, but how much did it end up yielding? and how much light did you flower it under? i am interested in doing a tree grow so your answer could potentially help me. good luck next time


I ended up with about 3oz dry..but the bud had virtually no trichomes & the buds were very leafy.. saying that though the bud does get you stoned.. not majorly just a nice mellow day-dreamy head stone.. was quite surprised.. I didn't expect to get anything smokeable off her let alone 3oz's.. I flowered her for 9 weeks (12/12) with a 400W HPS lamp.. good luck with your 'tree' grow let us all know how it go's..


----------



## nailz92002 (May 31, 2010)

It's Day 8 since I introduced the germinated seeds into their respective rockwool cubes and today while i was checking the water levels, lights, ventilation ....etc, etc, I was greeted with another sprout. One of the White Widows has decided to make her debut. I was so excited. 

She's not fully out of the rockwool cube but should be by the end of today's light cycle. I have heard so many good things about the White Widow strain and I'm hoping she will be a super mother so I can keep her for a while and take clones.

If you wanna see pics of the NIRVANA's Blackberry and White Widow check out my grow journal. Link is below next to my sig. This post is in no way trying to hijack the thread. These are NIRVANA strains that I'm growing and thought I would share with Nirvana strain fans. 

Peace and positive energy to you all.


----------



## chb444220 (May 31, 2010)

nailz92002 said:


> It's Day 8 since I introduced the germinated seeds into their respective rockwool cubes and today while i was checking the water levels, lights, ventilation ....etc, etc, I was greeted with another sprout. One of the White Widows has decided to make her debut. I was so excited.
> 
> She's not fully out of the rockwool cube but should be by the end of today's light cycle. I have heard so many good things about the White Widow strain and I'm hoping she will be a super mother so I can keep her for a while and take clones.
> 
> ...


yea man my WW was a beauty.. hope u get the same pheno i did. =) i got an indica pheno.. with a VERY fruity smell/taste and a high yielder and a stong long lasting high!! wat else can u ask for? lol.

and naa man. idc if u post ur journal on here.. fuck it. lol. i want ppl to post their journals on here adn get them noticed and maybe recruit a few followers. =) i know its a pain in the ass keeping a journal up to date with pics.. adn then not have anybody follow it. =/


----------



## nailz92002 (May 31, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> yea man my WW was a beauty.. hope u get the same pheno i did. =) i got an indica pheno.. with a VERY fruity smell/taste and a high yielder and a stong long lasting high!! wat else can u ask for? lol.
> 
> and naa man. idc if u post ur journal on here.. fuck it. lol. i want ppl to post their journals on here adn get them noticed and maybe recruit a few followers. =) i know its a pain in the ass keeping a journal up to date with pics.. adn then not have anybody follow it. =/


I hear you on that. I have to admit the attention for my hard work is awesome since I don't tell anyone else. And RIU is the only place where I can share my experiences with other growers. Keeping a grow journal has also proved to be a very valuable grow tool. It helps me remember what I did to my plants and allows for criticism from other growers. I want to improve my grow techniques and this website has proved to me there is a wealth of knowledge out there. And this place provides a safe enviroment for growers to share knowledge!

Peace and positive energy to you.


----------



## sonar (May 31, 2010)

Not sure if anyone tried NL outdoors, but here are my two at 1 month. Looking pretty good so far, except they seem a little leggy. 

View attachment 968461View attachment 968462


----------



## monkeybones (May 31, 2010)

Just got done harvesting my first AK-48 today. Here are a couple pictures of the main cola of plant 1/5 manicured and ready to hang. The rest are still ripening.

Should be high as a kite all June  













Nirvana is the way to go.


----------



## sonar (May 31, 2010)

That looks sweet dude. I don't get people who come off saying Nirvana's strains are "knock-offs." Hell, with buds like that I don't even care if they are knock-offs. Nice work man.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 31, 2010)

hey MONKEYBONES how long did you flower?look like you can take someones legs out with that bad girl
looks yummy!


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 31, 2010)

Here you go nirvana guyz and old school cartoon I remember from when I was a kid.Old tex avery(i love racecars)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rnjXdj9-LI


----------



## monkeybones (May 31, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> hey MONKEYBONES how long did you flower?look like you can take someones legs out with that bad girl
> looks yummy!


She got cut on day 47 of 12/12.

 thank you


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 31, 2010)

looks good man For 7 weeks damn good,Yeah I have some colas I noticed today that will be ready in a couple days will post an update when ready. yeah mine are at 7 weeks I am shocked so early but hey no complaints here


----------



## edsthreads (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah looks good & what JohnnyGreenthumb said.. Nirvana's beans are good.. I've only had one mutant (THE TREE!!) out of about 8-10 grows.. Also MonkeyBones, I think you probably could of let her go for a couple more weeks or did you chop early on purpose?


----------



## husalife (Jun 1, 2010)

Harvested my Nirvana Random Freebie 2 days ago. 8 weeks flowering outdoors from end of March. Nice nugs time after time from Nirvana


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 1, 2010)

nailz92002 said:


> I hear you on that. I have to admit the attention for my hard work is awesome since I don't tell anyone else. And RIU is the only place where I can share my experiences with other growers. Keeping a grow journal has also proved to be a very valuable grow tool. It helps me remember what I did to my plants and allows for criticism from other growers. I want to improve my grow techniques and this website has proved to me there is a wealth of knowledge out there. And this place provides a safe enviroment for growers to share knowledge!
> 
> Peace and positive energy to you.


yeaaa u should checck out my journal too. i always take a shitload of pics.. like 30-40 pics. lol. i get a lil carried away.. but yeaa, u kno wat i neva thought of it like that.. i dont really tell any1 about it either besides my gf and my mom... soo thats probly y im on here 24-7.. cuz i can discuss it with other ppl. =)

and yeaa u can learn ALOT from on here. its good to have ppl come on and tell u wether it looks good or whatnot. I love this site. =)



monkeybones said:


> Just got done harvesting my first AK-48 today. Here are a couple pictures of the main cola of plant 1/5 manicured and ready to hang. The rest are still ripening.
> 
> Should be high as a kite all June
> 
> ...


Niiiiice. =) not bad for under 7 weeks too damn!! very frosty! i cant wait to see it all trimmed up and dry. =) good job man. keep up the good work!



sonar said:


> That looks sweet dude. I don't get people who come off saying Nirvana's strains are "knock-offs." Hell, with buds like that I don't even care if they are knock-offs. Nice work man.


yeaaa.. ppl just like to talk shit.. i bet almsot all the ppl that hate on Nirvana have NEVER grown or smoked it b4.. cuz this shit is BOMBBBBB! im about to take sum pics of my WW right now for my journal... adn im gonna post some up here. =)

and yeaa i asked Alice about them bein knock-offs before.. and she said its just their own "version" and so they just gave it a diff "distinct" name.. instead of it bein Nirvana's AK-47... its just AK 48. i've heard from ppl that sum of their strains are better than original versions... a few ppl say AK 48 is better than AK 47.



monkeybones said:


> She got cut on day 47 of 12/12.
> 
> thank you





husalife said:


> Harvested my Nirvana Random Freebie 2 days ago. 8 weeks flowering outdoors from end of March. Nice nugs time after time from Nirvana


Lookin good man!! cool. finally another harvest from the Mystery Strain. hope mine comes out like that. very nicely grown. =)


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 1, 2010)

ok.. well te title pretty much sais it all.. Its my White Widow from Nirvana at 6 weeks into flowering.. grow under CFL's and FIM'ed... take a look. =) shes still got a few mroe weeks to go... but shes comin along nice. =)

View attachment 969157View attachment 969158View attachment 969159View attachment 969160View attachment 969161View attachment 969162View attachment 969164View attachment 969166View attachment 969168


----------



## edsthreads (Jun 1, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> ok.. well te title pretty much sais it all.. Its my White Widow from Nirvana at 6 weeks into flowering.. grow under CFL's and FIM'ed... take a look. =) shes still got a few mroe weeks to go... but shes comin along nice. =)


MMmmm.. mmm.. looking damn good.. esp for CFL's! + Rep


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 1, 2010)

edsthreads said:


> MMmmm.. mmm.. looking damn good.. esp for CFL's! + Rep


thanks. yeaa got over 3 ounces from my last WW plant.. hopin to get a lil more this time.. but we'll see. =)


----------



## nailz92002 (Jun 1, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> thanks. yeaa got over 3 ounces from my last WW plant.. hopin to get a lil more this time.. but we'll see. =)


Your Nirvana WW looks so good!

My Nirvana White Widow finally showed above the surface. I hope she looks like your pictures when she flowers or she might be a contender for position of super mother. Only time will tell. Again Amazing plant and very nice looking close up bud porn!

Peace and positive energy to you.


----------



## michael1010 (Jun 1, 2010)

hey guys!! i was wondering if anyone had any pics of the nirvana "blackberry" been looking for it all of the place


----------



## husalife (Jun 2, 2010)

Got my Nirvana Auto Blue Mystic's in, gonna get 1 one started asap, 

I plan to trade 2 of the A-BLM for 2 Nirvana Auto Northern Lights so I should have

pics and reports of a few nirvana Autos soon.


----------



## sonar (Jun 2, 2010)

husalife said:


> Got my Nirvana Auto Blue Mystic's in, gonna get 1 one started asap,
> 
> I plan to trade 2 of the A-BLM for 2 Nirvana Auto Northern Lights so I should have
> 
> pics and reports of a few nirvana Autos soon.


As anyone tried them yet? I know it's only been about a month since they came out, but it should be long enough for people who first bought them to be seeing some results. I have about 9-10 plants from various strains growing out the woods, but I only have one plant left going in my seedling closet and it's looking a little empty. Thinking about maybe picking up some of the Nirvana Autos for outside since my only other auto out there is flowering already.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 2, 2010)

nailz92002 said:


> Your Nirvana WW looks so good!
> 
> My Nirvana White Widow finally showed above the surface. I hope she looks like your pictures when she flowers or she might be a contender for position of super mother. Only time will tell. Again Amazing plant and very nice looking close up bud porn!
> 
> Peace and positive energy to you.


thanks man. =) im hoping she keeps up this way.. adn good luck to you and ur WW. =) im sure as longa s u take care of her.. she'll do just fine. thanks again for the compliments.



husalife said:


> Got my Nirvana Auto Blue Mystic's in, gonna get 1 one started asap,
> 
> I plan to trade 2 of the A-BLM for 2 Nirvana Auto Northern Lights so I should have
> 
> pics and reports of a few nirvana Autos soon.


thats watsup.. i was waitin for sum1 to post sumthin about the auto-flowering seeds. =) hoe did i know u would end up buyin sum.. lol. wat nirvana strains havent u bought/grown. =p


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 2, 2010)

michael1010 said:


> hey guys!! i was wondering if anyone had any pics of the nirvana "blackberry" been looking for it all of the place


Hmmmm. idk. lemme look aroudn and see if i can find sum pics for ya


----------



## husalife (Jun 2, 2010)

sonar said:


> As anyone tried them yet? I know it's only been about a month since they came out, but it should be long enough for people who first bought them to be seeing some results. I have about 9-10 plants from various strains growing out the woods, but I only have one plant left going in my seedling closet and it's looking a little empty. Thinking about maybe picking up some of the Nirvana Autos for outside since my only other auto out there is flowering already.



Give those Auto Jock Horror's a shot bro, we won't know about them until we grow 'em. I plan to give 'em all a go slowly but surely.




[/QUOTE]thats watsup.. i was waitin for sum1 to post sumthin about the auto-flowering seeds. =) hoe did i know u would end up buyin sum.. lol. wat nirvana strains havent u bought/grown. =p[/QUOTE]


A couple more seasons and I should have 'em covered lol. 

I just can't wait...lol...


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 2, 2010)

husalife said:


> Give those Auto Jock Horror's a shot bro, we won't know about them until we grow 'em. I plan to give 'em all a go slowly but surely.


thats watsup.. i was waitin for sum1 to post sumthin about the auto-flowering seeds. =) hoe did i know u would end up buyin sum.. lol. wat nirvana strains havent u bought/grown. =p[/QUOTE]


A couple more seasons and I should have 'em covered lol. 

I just can't wait...lol...[/QUOTE]

lmao.. i wouldnt doubt it if u get'em all done before that with the rate ur goin at. lol.


----------



## ShowStopper (Jun 2, 2010)

just ordered aurora indica, blackberry, and blue mystic. plan on doing a scrog grow with them


----------



## GrammarPolice (Jun 2, 2010)

Outdoor babes.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 2, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> just ordered aurora indica, blackberry, and blue mystic. plan on doing a scrog grow with them


nice selection. =) if u need help doin ur scrog u should talk to WolfScott... he did a scrogg with some aurora indica.. and it came out awesome! Good Luck!



GrammarPolice said:


> Outdoor babes.


Niiice. yeaa i gotta go check on my outdoor plant.. its been about a week (the White Widow). but we've had rain last night.. and a few nights b4 that. soo i know she got plenty of water.

everytime i go to check on her... im so worried shes gonna be ripped outta the ground or eaten or sumthin. lol. soo im almost like.. scared to go check on her. cuz shes just off to the side in the powerlines.. not "woods" exactly.. but and field with many plants/bushes. hopefully shes doing fine.. well actually hopefully shes doin GREAT! lol


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Jun 2, 2010)

Update
Some colas are ready and so was some FullMoom buds WHHHAAAT suppose to be 13/14wks must be diff Pheno
Snow White
View attachment 972205
Chrystal
View attachment 972206
Both
View attachment 972207
FullMoon 
View attachment 972208


----------



## krozone (Jun 2, 2010)

Blue Mystic - Soil 18 days since switching to 12/12 
3 2300's CFL

Vegged for about 1 1/2 months.

So proud of her!! I can only imagine how she'll look at harvest!


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Jun 2, 2010)

KROZONE NICE
gotta love nirvana genetics.I was shocked also at week 2 and 3 and they where covered in thrics.
My Greenhouse seed,Mazar and Great white sharks took 4 weeks to look like my nirvana strains


----------



## husalife (Jun 2, 2010)

Ive yet to see a blue mystic with a blue hue to it.


----------



## michael1010 (Jun 2, 2010)

chb2444 haha thanks man!! yea i ordered some blackberry plants before doing any research then i decided to see some pics of it and i just cant find anything bout it any place no grow reports no nothing kinda weird i thought it would be really good and every1 would wanna grow it considering how purple and sexy it looks haha


----------



## WolfScott (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep the Aurora Indica is Some bad ass weed. I have to say also the Papaya, now that it has had time to cure, is also some great tasting weed! Aurora Did scrog very well yielding me 1/4 Lb off of one plant, on my first ever scrog grow! Scrogging is like smoking crack, once you try it once you are hooked!


----------



## nailz92002 (Jun 2, 2010)

michael1010 said:


> chb2444 haha thanks man!! yea i ordered some blackberry plants before doing any research then i decided to see some pics of it and i just cant find anything bout it any place no grow reports no nothing kinda weird i thought it would be really good and every1 would wanna grow it considering how purple and sexy it looks haha



My current grow is Nirvana's Blackberry and Nirvana's White Widow. I just started germing 2 orange bud , but they aren't Nirvana genetics.
My sig below has a link to my grow. I am not anywhere near flowering but if you check regularly ill be updating as they mature.


----------



## ancap (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey guys. I'm still working my way through this thread, but was wondering if you might be able to tell me how much longer I have on these plants. I didn't time my new seedlings right and will need my grow box in about 13 days. Do you think these will be done or close to being done at least??

Here are shots of a wide range of my 12 plants. All are 58 days into flower, growing under two 400 watt HPS lights and one 125 watt daylight cfl. 

Thanks! 


View attachment 972855 View attachment 972857 View attachment 972859 View attachment 972862 View attachment 972864


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Jun 3, 2010)

ANCAP

I grow under 1000w and mine usually take 3 to 5wks (indica) to 4 to 6+ wks (sativa) from what yours looks like
These are mine 4 to 5 weeks before harvest(if this helps)I do not go amber with all the time with Trichs.
I like to first start with the pistils they get 60% tucked into the bud, then I watch Calyx swell and then when the pistils in the calyx starts wave and tuck back inside (some strains change colors) while I am watching this and the Trichs at the same time. I dont always go Amber I like the head and functioning stone.Really is your choice of stone JUST ALWAYS LET MOST GET CLOUDY..clear trichs sometimes no good and cause HEADACHES


----------



## ShowStopper (Jun 3, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> nice selection. =) if u need help doin ur scrog u should talk to WolfScott... he did a scrogg with some aurora indica.. and it came out awesome! Good Luck!


found his first grow late, but im following his latest grow. hoping to end up with a similar result


----------



## ancap (Jun 3, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> ANCAP
> 
> I grow under 1000w and mine usually take 3 to 5wks (indica) to 4 to 6+ wks (sativa) from what yours looks like
> These are mine 4 to 5 weeks before harvest(if this helps)I do not go amber with all the time with Trichs.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Just wanted to be clear though... you say that when your plants (indica) look to be about where mine are, they have about 3-5 weeks until harvest. However, the pics of your plants (which you say are 4 to 5 weeks from harvest) look to be quite a bit behind mine (those are what mine looked like just over three weeks ago). 

I'm just crossing my fingers that these buds at least reach the minimum harvest window in about 2 weeks so I can transplant the new plants from my veg area to the flower box. Like I said, I screwed up the timing on this run.


----------



## edsthreads (Jun 3, 2010)

ancap said:


> Thanks for the reply. Just wanted to be clear though... you say that when your plants (indica) look to be about where mine are, they have about 3-5 weeks until harvest. However, the pics of your plants (which you say are 4 to 5 weeks from harvest) look to be quite a bit behind mine (those are what mine looked like just over three weeks ago).
> 
> I'm just crossing my fingers that these buds at least reach the minimum harvest window in about 2 weeks so I can transplant the new plants from my veg area to the flower box. Like I said, I screwed up the timing on this run.


They look like they need at least another 2 weeks most of the white hairs are still there they should plump out a bit too I know someone who grew Northern Lights & they do fill out a lot the last 2 weeks or so of flowering


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 3, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> Update
> Some colas are ready and so was some FullMoom buds WHHHAAAT suppose to be 13/14wks must be diff Pheno
> Snow White
> View attachment 972205
> ...


wow.. all those buds are BEAUTIFUL man.. very very frosty.. and a very nice color as well. =)

and that full moon bbud looks amazing.. holy fuck it looks good.. i MUST try full moon!! lol. im not big on sativas... but that bud jsut looks great...almost like its growing.. it reminds me of the shade of green of the Kind Bud i used to get wen i was youinger.. (not that im not young now.. hahah =p)



krozone said:


> Blue Mystic - Soil 18 days since switching to 12/12
> 3 2300's CFL
> 
> Vegged for about 1 1/2 months.
> ...


that blue mystic is really frosty for less than 3 weeks flowering!! niiiice. ur lookin at an early harvest man. =) lucky. i wouldnt be surprised if u finish by week 7! please.... keep us all updated on this beauty!! =)



husalife said:


> Ive yet to see a blue mystic with a blue hue to it.


i have a thread i subbed to a while back.. and the guy was comparing his blue mystic and his snow white.. or wonder woman.. i 4get which one.. but anywayz.. his blue mystic DID actually have a blue hue to it.. im gonna see if i can find it for ya.. cuz i was happy to finally see BLUE in sum BLUE mystic.



michael1010 said:


> chb2444 haha thanks man!! yea i ordered some blackberry plants before doing any research then i decided to see some pics of it and i just cant find anything bout it any place no grow reports no nothing kinda weird i thought it would be really good and every1 would wanna grow it considering how purple and sexy it looks haha


yeaaa, well dont worry man.. regardless.. u wont be disappointed.. i know iveseen pics of it b4.. i jsut cant find them now!!! lol. but dont worry.. im still lookin for ya. ill find sum eventually. =)

and yeaa well i gave u my smoke report. =) it was amazing! a lil on the spicy side.. had a lil purple to it.. and actually.. really really spemmed and tasted like blackberry's.. i was really surprised. =)

and jsut so ya know.. wen growing indoors.. its hard to get that purple color.. or if u do.. it ownt be as dark as if u were to grow it ouside.. tahts because the cooler temps at night outdoors cause it to purple.. soo if u really want the purple color.. try to find a small AC.. and towards the end of flowering.. like the last 2-3 weeks.. start running the AC for a lil at night only.. only for a lil bit.. this will help you get the purple color ur looking for. =) from what I've heard.. u can do that with ANY strain.. and get it to turn a lil purple. =)

good luck man. and il post sum pics as soon as i find them. =)


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 3, 2010)

ancap said:


> Hey guys. I'm still working my way through this thread, but was wondering if you might be able to tell me how much longer I have on these plants. I didn't time my new seedlings right and will need my grow box in about 13 days. Do you think these will be done or close to being done at least??
> 
> Here are shots of a wide range of my 12 plants. All are 58 days into flower, growing under two 400 watt HPS lights and one 125 watt daylight cfl.
> 
> ...


=) see. told ya if u posted it on here youd get a couple more ansers. =) lol. yeaa sum of the pics u posted.. some plants have alotta white hairs.. and theyre still very long.. and others ar more 1/2 red and 1/2 white. =/

but honestly..they look good.. and i think they will be "smokeable" within 2 weeks.. you'd be surprised just how much buds grow in 2 weeks.. and with all th enre white hairs u said i have growing.. its probably goin through that last growth spurt.. which usually happens around week 6-7.. 

idk. regardless.. wen the 2 weeks is up.. chop'em down.. i GAURENTEE u that u will still get VERY high from them. =) even if theyre not all the way finished.. they will still be good. ive seen ppl harvest almsot where ur at right now.. bcuz they HAD to harvest.. and they still got high.. and were happy with the smoke.

**ive heard that if u cut the lights back.. and do like 14 hrs OFF and 10 hours ON.. this will speed up flowering.. (but decrease the yield a little) and since u need them to finishe faster.. and the buds already look like theyre a decent size... =) maybe u should give that a try?

and start flushing now.. give it a nice 2 week flush.. and use molasses every 3-4 days with ur watering.. (or every other watering.. like 1 watering WITH molasses.. ONE watering WITH molasses..) not sure how often u water.. but this will help break down the nutes.. and give ur plants a nice burst of organic type nutes.. and the sugars good for them too.. and will help fatten up the buds. =)

hope sum of this helps man. =)

Please.. post up some more pics in like a week.. and/or when u harvest soo we can checkem out. =) ur gonna have a fun time trimming 12 plants!!!! hahahaha


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 3, 2010)

** HusaLife... heres the 2 pics of the Blue Mystic... not as blue as I thought i was tho.. =/ but still has sum blue to it.

View attachment 973225View attachment 973226


----------



## krozone (Jun 3, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> ** HusaLife... heres the 2 pics of the Blue Mystic... not as blue as I thought i was tho.. =/ but still has sum blue to it.
> 
> View attachment 973225View attachment 973226


Hey Bud, do you have a Log of that grow? I'd like to check it out! 
can you offer any details of your BM grow? Thx!


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 3, 2010)

Nirvana NL first three pics, Nirvana femmed White widow last four pics


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyone suggest a product to get giant colas like I'm seeing in alot of these pics. Do I need an additive. Im using GHbloom, GHmicro and molasses right now.


----------



## ancap (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone (you were right chb ). I was thinking of keeping the nutrient ppm around 500 until about 4 days to harvest since I am growing hydro. Another hydro grower with my setup said he flushed with 4 days left using AN final phase and didn't detect any chemicals in the smoke and was happy he continued feeding the plants. I will be using final phase as well.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 3, 2010)

krozone said:


> Hey Bud, do you have a Log of that grow? I'd like to check it out!
> can you offer any details of your BM grow? Thx!


heyy watsup. yeaa thas not my grow. it was from a grow that sum1 else had going.. idk if they did a journal. but heres the thread i got the pics from.. u can check that out if ya want.

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/316004-snow-white-blue-mystic-time.html



DankBudzzz said:


> Nirvana NL first three pics, Nirvana femmed White widow last four pics


nice choice of strains to grow. =) lookin good so far man.



DankBudzzz said:


> Anyone suggest a product to get giant colas like I'm seeing in alot of these pics. Do I need an additive. Im using GHbloom, GHmicro and molasses right now.


i dont have any.. what you got right there sounds like it'll do the trick.. jsut make sure to keep enough light on it. (not sure what ur using for lights) as long as u got enough light, and u use those nutes properly.. you will be all set. i got a beer can size (width not length) main cola off my white widow usin Schultz All Purpose Plant Food and molasses for the last week. soo if ur using all that stuff.. u should be good to go. =) Good Luck!


----------



## 1gamma45 (Jun 3, 2010)

So I was having some issues this past week my bottom leaves on my pretty new plants turning yellow and the pants looking over all shity. Today I think I found out why. I just for shits and giggles wanted to repot the 3 largest plants and when I did I pulled out a root system that was like wow. These were glowing out of the bottom of the pots and I didnt even notice they are nice big pots now and I think will recover.


----------



## sonar (Jun 3, 2010)

DankBudzzz said:


> Anyone suggest a product to get giant colas like I'm seeing in alot of these pics. Do I need an additive. Im using GHbloom, GHmicro and molasses right now.


I'm using Botanicare Pure Blend Pro for veg and they seem like they are loving it so far. Can't really speak for the Bloom formula though. Personally, I feel lighting is probably the most important factor. Those NL look exactly like mine, except mine are much younger.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Jun 3, 2010)

DankBudzzz said:


> Nirvana NL first three pics, Nirvana femmed White widow last four pics


What lighting do you have them under, how long have you been growing them?


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 5, 2010)

1gamma45 said:


> So I was having some issues this past week my bottom leaves on my pretty new plants turning yellow and the pants looking over all shity. Today I think I found out why. I just for shits and giggles wanted to repot the 3 largest plants and when I did I pulled out a root system that was like wow. These were glowing out of the bottom of the pots and I didnt even notice they are nice big pots now and I think will recover.


lol. well there ya go. at least now u know what the problem was. and im sure they will recover.. weed can take alotta punishment.. adn still grow. =)

and it seems like alotta people's plants usually have a few yellow leaves towards the bottom. i kno i've had a couple turn yellow.. i just said fuck it.. and pulled them off. lol


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 5, 2010)

wow.. i was just searchin around on YouTube and found this cool ass video... i gottas show it to u guys. im gonna post it in all my threads.. its bad-ass.. like the shit out of pineapple express.. this thing is fuckin AWESOME!!

[video=youtube;QSCnhM1BHNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSCnhM1BHNs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Jun 6, 2010)

I have not seen that vid but one similar in canada,Nice find CHB


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jun 6, 2010)

WoW that vid is bad ass!! That was like some shit out of lost only with weed in the secret hatches lol.. 
Words cant even describe how cool that shit is !!

I figured I'd throw in a few pics even though there still small
Both Short Riders
1st pic 3 weeks outdoor 2nd pic not even 2 weeks under cfl's.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 6, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> I have not seen that vid but one similar in canada,Nice find CHB


thanks. yeaa i just had to share it.. i've nevr seen anything like that b4. 



SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> WoW that vid is bad ass!! That was like some shit out of lost only with weed in the secret hatches lol..
> Words cant even describe how cool that shit is !!
> 
> I figured I'd throw in a few pics even though there still small
> ...


yea i kno man. that vidoe was madd fucking cool!! he musta been making MADDDDD money!! if he had to have a seperate living quarters where the growing area is.. its hard to tell just how big the area are.. like the veggin chamber.. u gotta figure they said there was about 500 plants... and 10 rows of 10 plants is only a hundred.. soo X that by 5.. thaqts ALOTTA plants and alotta room.

wow its wierd to see just how much faster the indoor plants grow than outdoor plants. keep us updated.. its gonna be cool to compafre tehm indoor/outdoor. =)


----------



## sonar (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha, it is the house from pineapple express! Nice vid man.

Kind of off subject, but did you guys ever see the Strain Hunter videos from Greenhouse Seeds? There was one I saw awhile ago in Malawi, Africa and they have one in India coming out soon. They were pretty cool.


----------



## 420exotic420 (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow man, just tried some blue dream.....awesome shit man!!!!! If u are in nyc and need delivery, email: [email protected] . Reply with your number and they will call you back.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 6, 2010)

sonar said:


> Haha, it is the house from pineapple express! Nice vid man.
> 
> Kind of off subject, but did you guys ever see the Strain Hunter videos from Greenhouse Seeds? There was one I saw awhile ago in Malawi, Africa and they have one in India coming out soon. They were pretty cool.


yeaa man i've watched all those vids soo far.. really cool to watch.. crazy watchin them make the hash just from rubbin there hands together!! if any1 hasnt watched it they should!!! its really cool to watch!



420exotic420 said:


> Wow man, just tried some blue dream.....awesome shit man!!!!! If u are in nyc and need delivery, email: [email protected] . Reply with your number and they will call you back.


yeaa Blue Dream is very very very popular! but naa im not in NYC.. but just to warn ya man.. u can get banned for postin stuf flike that.. anythign to do with selling or trading or etc.. u have to send PM's if ur doin that stuff.. just warning u.. i know u JUST joined.. soo tahts why im tellin ya


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 6, 2010)

** UPDATE ON MY ATTITUDE ORDER......... >=/ **

ughhhh... well.. my experience with attitude has taken a turn for the worse.... =/ everything was good at 1st.. they had sum good seeds left to buy. i got them and got all the free seeds.. bla bla bla.. the payment went through really fast. and in under 24 hrs. they said they were packing it or w.e....

then me and my mom were at shaws yesterday.. and she had gotten sum foods and things for my sisters graduation.. she had like 120 on her card.. and my order was $56.03.. and she swiped her card.. and it said insufficient funds.. she tried again and it said the same thing.. and she was bullshit. so anywayz.. we go home.. i check my order.. and it sais only 1 order for the $56.03.. and thats it...?

sooo she calls up her card this morning.. and it sais there are 2 orders from attitude..... 1 for $56.03 (which is my order)... and then theres another one for $56.31...!!!?? wat the fuck?? my moms if fuckin bullshit now. cuz she couldnt get my sis her flowers for graduation.. and she had a bill she had to pay on Sat. with the rest of the money on her card... and now she cant do that either.. and the attitudes web site sais they're phone lines are open 24 hrs. a day.. soo i call. and it said theyre only open from 9am-4pm mon.-fri..... wtf!?

ughhh. i always went through Nirvana... but figured i would give attitude a try cuz of the big promo they had... and then this shit happens......... =/ on my order history it only list 1 order.. sooo idk wtf it is.... this fuckin sucks.. cuz now my mom wont lemme use her card to order seeds anymore cuz of them.... mother fuckers.... they just lost a customer.


----------



## sonar (Jun 6, 2010)

Damn that sucks dude. They must have double charged you or maybe you clicked the checkout button twice by accident or something. I bought a prepaid Visa from walmart specifically to order seeds. I think I paid like $6 for it. The only thing is, the one you get when you buy it is only a temp card. You gotta register it online before you can use it for international orders and wait about a week before they send the the real one in the mail. I did it for anonymity, but you still end up having to give your name and ssn when you register it. I've ordered from them twice now and it was here within a week without any problems.


----------



## nailz92002 (Jun 6, 2010)

sonar said:


> Damn that sucks dude. They must have double charged you or maybe you clicked the checkout button twice by accident or something. I bought a prepaid Visa from walmart specifically to order seeds. I think I paid like $6 for it. The only thing is, the one you get when you buy it is only a temp card. You gotta register it online before you can use it for international orders and wait about a week before they send the the real one in the mail. I did it for anonymity, but you still end up having to give your name and ssn when you register it. I've ordered from them twice now and it was here within a week without any problems.


I agree with Sonar on this one. When i buy seeds online or for that matter any grow equipment, I go to walgreens or any pharmacy should do and buy a prepaid credit card. It's about 3 dollars to activate it then you have a prepaid credit line that you can use immediately. As an added bonus prepaid credit cards are pretty much untraceable. 

I am sorry to hear you are having a bad experience with Attitude. I have never ordered from them. Only nirvana. Maybe you should consider keeping a plant in veg stage and take clones to cut down on seed. Just a suggestion.

Peace and positive energy to you.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 6, 2010)

yeaaa deff gonna use a pre-paid card next time.. i just kno sum places dont take tehm.. soo i wasnt sure if they would or not.

well.. im callin them 2morrow morning.. adn i will let u guys know what happens.. hopefully everything gets taken care of... =/


----------



## *Kb* (Jun 6, 2010)

That video is awesome...sorry to hear about the Attitude mix up. I ordered some bubblicious in my attitude order.


----------



## monkeybones (Jun 6, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> ** UPDATE ON MY ATTITUDE ORDER......... >=/ **
> 
> ughhhh... well.. my experience with attitude has taken a turn for the worse.... =/ everything was good at 1st.. they had sum good seeds left to buy. i got them and got all the free seeds.. bla bla bla.. the payment went through really fast. and in under 24 hrs. they said they were packing it or w.e....
> 
> ...


This is why I don't like to mess with success =/


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 6, 2010)

yeaaa. shoulda just stuck with nirvana... i just didnt wanna pass up on that special promo.. =/ thats wat i get for bein greedy


----------



## sonar (Jun 6, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa deff gonna use a pre-paid card next time.. i just kno sum places dont take tehm.. soo i wasnt sure if they would or not.
> 
> well.. im callin them 2morrow morning.. adn i will let u guys know what happens.. hopefully everything gets taken care of... =/


Yeah I've heard ppl say their prepaids were declined, but I never had a problem with mine. Just read the back and make sure it's the kind that can be used internationally. Like I said you gotta give them your name, address, SSN, etc when you register it and gotta wait about a week until they send you a permanent one. It isn't anonymous like I was hoping, but it can't be overdrawn like a debt card. The one I got is also reloadable.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Jun 6, 2010)

monkeybones said:


> This is why I don't like to mess with success =/


SO SORRY TO HEAR I was one click away from getting those but something told me to get atleast a 5 Fem pack.OUCH BUYERS BEWARE OF ATTITUDE SEEDS


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jun 6, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> Niiice. Im sure you can get it man.. I didnt do anything special really.. The strain just grew really well for me. I had 9 CFL's and 1 floro tube runnin at 330 watts tho on the 1 plant... soo maybe that had sumthin to do with it? lol
> 
> But yeaa. deff keep usposted man. I'd love to compare strains.


WHOA DUDE!!! I just noticed what u said there.... i have a VERY similar setup 40W 4foot tubes and 3 85w CFL's, roughly 300 watts in a 4foot by 2.5 foot space. and i sent you that private msg about the WW phenotypes before i read this... im convinced that is an amazing strain. it must like the spectrum of the flourescent lights. some strains do better than others it seems under cfl's. i bet nirvana would kill to have your plant for an example. + rep


----------



## kevin (Jun 6, 2010)

i ordered 5 fem papaya and 5 fem ppp last sunday, they arrived yesterday. 6 days is a damn good turn around. no freebies this time, i usually just johnny apple seed the free mystery seeds anyway. just put 2 papaya in rapid rooters, watch them grow up. link in signature


----------



## WolfScott (Jun 6, 2010)

kevin said:


> i ordered 5 fem papaya and 5 fem ppp last sunday, they arrived yesterday. 6 days is a damn good turn around. no freebies this time, i usually just johnny apple seed the free mystery seeds anyway. just put 2 papaya in rapid rooters, watch them grow up. link in signature


I love using Rapid Rooters, and I do love smoking Papaya! Good luck!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 6, 2010)

sonar said:


> Yeah I've heard ppl say their prepaids were declined, but I never had a problem with mine. Just read the back and make sure it's the kind that can be used internationally. Like I said you gotta give them your name, address, SSN, etc when you register it and gotta wait about a week until they send you a permanent one. It isn't anonymous like I was hoping, but it can't be overdrawn like a debt card. The one I got is also reloadable.


yeaaa, thats probly why other ppl's got declined.. because they werent international.. yea ima deff get myslef one for next time. =)



JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> SO SORRY TO HEAR I was one click away from getting those but something told me to get atleast a 5 Fem pack.OUCH BUYERS BEWARE OF ATTITUDE SEEDS


yeaa im bummed out.. it gives my mom sumthin to bitch and complain about... lol. and man.. thats the last thing she needs... lol



smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> WHOA DUDE!!! I just noticed what u said there.... i have a VERY similar setup 40W 4foot tubes and 3 85w CFL's, roughly 300 watts in a 4foot by 2.5 foot space. and i sent you that private msg about the WW phenotypes before i read this... im convinced that is an amazing strain. it must like the spectrum of the flourescent lights. some strains do better than others it seems under cfl's. i bet nirvana would kill to have your plant for an example. + rep


wow.. that is very similar.. i have 1 20 watt Floro tube on the side and idek how many cfls.. lol. a bunch tho.. 23 watters and 40 watters. and yeaa i w/b to ur message.. adn like i said.. i would recommend this strain to enyone.. I LOVE this strain... it grows sum beautiful buds!! with not much work and maintenance required .

and i talked to nirvana about being able to upload "user photos" and maybe they could use some.. and maybe have more than 1 pic per plant.. and Alice said that it was a good idea.. adn to look for it in the near future... sooo we'll see. =)



kevin said:


> i ordered 5 fem papaya and 5 fem ppp last sunday, they arrived yesterday. 6 days is a damn good turn around. no freebies this time, i usually just johnny apple seed the free mystery seeds anyway. just put 2 papaya in rapid rooters, watch them grow up. link in signature


yea man. tehyre shippin is always great. especially if u order on a tuesday.. cuz they ship out tues. and fri. and if u do it tues. theres a chance u can ge tit by the end of the week. =)

2 bad no freebies tho. =/ i wish nirvana was more like attitude in that sense... giving away freebies. but ooo well. cant complain. tehyre genetics are bad-ass


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Jun 7, 2010)

I was just on Nirvana and seen some soil tabs, It's basically nutes for seedlings and cuttings, has anyone used this if so what were the differences?


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Jun 7, 2010)

I have seen them also have not used,if they send me sample I would try but I get so many free sample of rooting product from my local store don't need to buy also I have come up with a tea from copying other company line and really you could make some your self with your product from your line of nutz.
I mix my clone tea up at bout 150ppm and use this to folier feed also

next time you go to HYDRO store and spend money,just ask for some sample,the last two time I got 3 bottles of Bloombastic and 4 packs of Botanicare ZHO root enhancer the ZHO I will be trying on next batch of newt,I have tried Bloombastic with GREAT RESULTS.I have seen it cost lost of money but it does work.I love free sample asking never hurts


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jun 7, 2010)

ya know i forgot to add that a friend and I grew a nice nirvana bigbud x NL back in 2004. i dont think u can get the seeds anymore but it was awfully resinous and tasty. finshied quick too. we bought afghan too but no successful females came out of it. still have a few seeds of each kind tucked away somewhere.
but the nl x bb was pretty good.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 7, 2010)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> ya know i forgot to add that a friend and I grew a nice nirvana bigbud x NL back in 2004. i dont think u can get the seeds anymore but it was awfully resinous and tasty. finshied quick too. we bought afghan too but no successful females came out of it. still have a few seeds of each kind tucked away somewhere.
> but the nl x bb was pretty good.


yeaaa sadly they got rid of those seeds to make way for the new ones.. they used to have alotta diff strains.. i found a site that had all their old seeds (you couldnt buy them tho) it was jsut cool to see their old strains


----------



## GrammarPolice (Jun 8, 2010)

Taken at 3 weeks and 4 days into flowering.

Here we have Papaya and Blackjack. (pics are named)

My hand measures 8 inches from top to bottom.


----------



## tommy359 (Jun 8, 2010)

My four remaining Nirvana Wonder Woman at 72 days flower. Already cut one and got three O"s dried, hope the others are all like that.


----------



## kevin (Jun 8, 2010)

i've grown papaya a few times in soil. got some in water right now. another one that i liked was the blue mystic, but i had a few folks say they didn't like it compared to the other strains. i thought it was a good smoke for in the morning with coffee.


----------



## WolfScott (Jun 8, 2010)

_Here are a few pics of my Aurora Indica plant. I'm guessing she has about three weeks left to go! _


----------



## GrammarPolice (Jun 8, 2010)

kevin said:


> i've grown papaya a few times in soil. got some in water right now. another one that i liked was the blue mystic, but i had a few folks say they didn't like it compared to the other strains. i thought it was a good smoke for in the morning with coffee.


I too think the Blue Mystic is a good morning bud.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Jun 9, 2010)

looking good guyz


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jun 9, 2010)

gosh i dont know what the heck to get, after seeing everyones stuff i want to buy thru nirvana now. i havent got any seeds since way back when dr chronic was still the place to get em. those nirvana strains we got, nl x bb and afghan, were $15 each... those were the days. but anyhow, lol. 
do you guys now how stable those strains you grew were? like for example... how uniform were the plants? and was it from feminised or not?
im almost positive that all of the following strains are not just hybrids, but true breeding: northern lights, skunk #1, white widow. but im not sure about the rest.
i dont want to buy some crazy hybrid that wont grow the way i expect it to. i also dont want any heavy sativas, i dont have the right setup for that.
y'all got any idears? ak48 and white widow are ticklin my fancy at the moment, but im worried about yeild and density on those. i cant beleive some of the colas you guys harvested tho... it makes this choice so much harder.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 9, 2010)

GrammarPolice said:


> Taken at 3 weeks and 4 days into flowering.
> 
> Here we have Papaya and Blackjack. (pics are named)
> 
> My hand measures 8 inches from top to bottom.


theyre coming along good man! about 5 more weeks and youll be chopping those baby's down!! =)



tommy359 said:


> My four remaining Nirvana Wonder Woman at 72 days flower. Already cut one and got three O"s dried, hope the others are all like that.


Damn those are some monster cola's!! Fast as shit!! what the hell are you feeding those girls!?



kevin said:


> i've grown papaya a few times in soil. got some in water right now. another one that i liked was the blue mystic, but i had a few folks say they didn't like it compared to the other strains. i thought it was a good smoke for in the morning with coffee.


i still want to try blue mystic as well. isome people say it has a fruity taste.. others say it doesnt. was urs fruity/blueberry flavored at all?



WolfScott said:


> _Here are a few pics of my Aurora Indica plant. I'm guessing she has about three weeks left to go! _


Niiiiice. Funny to see it not scrogged... lol. weneva i think of aurora indica.. i always picture ur giant scrog. lol.



smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> gosh i dont know what the heck to get, after seeing everyones stuff i want to buy thru nirvana now. i havent got any seeds since way back when dr chronic was still the place to get em. those nirvana strains we got, nl x bb and afghan, were $15 each... those were the days. but anyhow, lol.
> do you guys now how stable those strains you grew were? like for example... how uniform were the plants? and was it from feminised or not?
> im almost positive that all of the following strains are not just hybrids, but true breeding: northern lights, skunk #1, white widow. but im not sure about the rest.
> i dont want to buy some crazy hybrid that wont grow the way i expect it to. i also dont want any heavy sativas, i dont have the right setup for that.
> y'all got any idears? ak48 and white widow are ticklin my fancy at the moment, but im worried about yeild and density on those. i cant beleive some of the colas you guys harvested tho... it makes this choice so much harder.


yeaa well sadly the only Nirvana strain i have grow is White Widow... but i am VERY VERY VERY happy with it so far.. the very 1st page has sum pics of my 1st WW plant.. which yielded over 3 ounces.. adn the one im currently growing (the link is in my sig. im at 7 weeks flowering) is looking like she will yield in the same area. sooo yield is not a problem for me with WW. =) and im only using CFL's/

even tho Nirvana's description sais their WW is 40% indica and 60% sativa... all of mine have been wayyyy more indica than sativa.. mine have all been short and VERY bushy. soo u dont need to worry about that as well. my seeds are Feminised too if ur wondering.. Im gonna post sum pics of my current WW plant anywayz just to update every1 on here soo u can check out my journal.. or wait for the pics. =)

i would recommend WW to any1 tho.. the smoke is GREAT! very nice high... long lasting. and a nice, but strange fruity smell to it. =)


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## kevin (Jun 9, 2010)

hey chb, those girls were grown in mg potting soil mix and got fed the fox farms tiger bloom and big bloom with a 1000hps to light them up.
that's a sweet looking girl your showing off.


----------



## Topo (Jun 9, 2010)

I just wanted to chime in for Nirvana, because they have never screwed me over. Attitude sold me regular seeds (2 out of 4 were male) after I paid good money for auto AK-47 females. And they won't return my e-mails.

Nirvana for life


----------



## krozone (Jun 10, 2010)

Looking at chb444220's White Lady..... further along then I. :> And may I say, looking fantastic!!!! Great job !!

here's a lower bud site on the Blue Mystic in my AeroGarden (3 weeks Flowering)
(Lady in soil has Many MANY MANY more red/orange hairs.. I;d say 20x more.


----------



## WolfScott (Jun 10, 2010)

I've ordered 4 times through Nirvana, and I received every order! One time a Feminized batch of Papaya did not germinate, so I sent an Email to Alice (Nirvana's customer service agent) and she wrote back with in two days and sent out a replacement! The replacement pack germinated just fine, and all my Feminized strains were In-fact females! Yep , Yep, NIRVANA 4 LIFE here too!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 10, 2010)

kevin said:


> hey chb, those girls were grown in mg potting soil mix and got fed the fox farms tiger bloom and big bloom with a 1000hps to light them up.
> that's a sweet looking girl your showing off.


oo wow. 1000 watter.. i'd like to eventually get one of them. =) imagine wat 1000 watt hps would do for just ONE plant... hahaha

and thanks. yeaa shes doing pretty good. =) i have had ALOT of success with this white widow from Nirvana... I LOVE it!!



Topo said:


> I just wanted to chime in for Nirvana, because they have never screwed me over. Attitude sold me regular seeds (2 out of 4 were male) after I paid good money for auto AK-47 females. And they won't return my e-mails.
> 
> Nirvana for life


yeaa my 1st purchase from nirvana... 3 out of the 5 seeds didnt germ/sprout. soo i wrote them ans asked if they had a germination gaurentee.. and they said they gaurentee 100% that they will all germ!! and quickly sent me my order again for free... but they just re-sent it to the same address.. adn i had just moved... =/ soo i wrote tem and told them.. and once again.. no questions asked.. the re-sent it again.. and told me i would probably get the other package as well, cuz they should just forward it to my new house... and sure enough a week later i got the 2nd package.. and then about 4 days later.. i got the 1st one.. and one had 10 freebies in it as well. =)

and then my 1st attitude order.. they double charged my moms debit card... then denied it.. woulndt answer any calls.. ughh. it eventually got fixed tho. but still.. and i sen them an email on friday.. asking if they could send me the empty orininal breeders pack for my single seeds i ordered.. (cuz in the FAQ it sais u can request them) and they still have not wrote back.. i wrote them again on tues... but still no reply..... =/



krozone said:


> Looking at chb444220's White Lady..... further along then I. :> And may I say, looking fantastic!!!! Great job !!
> 
> here's a lower bud site on the Blue Mystic in my AeroGarden (3 weeks Flowering)
> (Lady in soil has Many MANY MANY more red/orange hairs.. I;d say 20x more.


=) thanks man. yeaa soe of the smaller buds look done already.. im debatin on cuttin sum of them off... might cut one.. and check the trichs.. adn then decide wetehr or not to cut the rest.

and wow man shes comin along nicely. =) and thats wierd that in the soil... it has more red/orange hairs..? wierd.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 10, 2010)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> What lighting do you have them under, how long have you been growing them?


I started out with 8 plants under 6 23 watt cfls for first three weeks...Then I added a 400 watt hps. Threw two outside that died due to rain and animals etc and chopped two males down. Currently have 4 plants which were vegged 42 days and flowering for 28 and three more which have been 12/12 for 28 days and all are showing female right now. Check out my new pics in my journal. Looking for a yield guess.


----------



## ShowStopper (Jun 10, 2010)

Any thoughts on how long it should take to recieve an order in south Texas. I ordered 6/2 got an email saying it was shipped on 6/3. Im not worried yet just extremely anxious


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 10, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Any thoughts on how long it should take to recieve an order in south Texas. I ordered 6/2 got an email saying it was shipped on 6/3. Im not worried yet just extremely anxious


my 1st order took about 8 days.. the 2nd was 7.. and the other was about 2 weeks.. but the last one took so long cuz it got shipped to my old address and had to be forwarded.. sooo i'd say about 8-10 days to be safe. =)


----------



## kevin (Jun 10, 2010)

i've grown papaya several times and know of a few others and they seem to be a harder seed to germinate but since i started using rapid rooters it's 100% with no problems.check out my papaya and snow white grow in my signature, i'm just starting on my second bubbleponic grow, i put 2 papaya fem seeds in the rapid rooters sunday.


----------



## sonar (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey have any of you guys ever order from Attitude? I ordered from them twice, and both times it came with a UK customs declaration sticker on it and another sticker from US customs saying it was cleared. My order from Nirvana didn't have anything like that. It looked like any other mail you would receive except the stamps were obviously Dutch.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 10, 2010)

sonar said:


> Hey have any of you guys ever order from Attitude? I ordered from them twice, and both times it came with a UK customs declaration sticker on it and another sticker from US customs saying it was cleared. My order from Nirvana didn't have anything like that. It looked like any other mail you would receive except the stamps were obviously Dutch.


i actually placed an order last week. (friday) and am waiting for my package. but yeaa my nirvana order didnt have anything like that either. ill let u kno if mine sais anything on it. how long did ur attitude order take to arrive from wen ur order status changed to shipped?


----------



## sonar (Jun 10, 2010)

Both my orders came within a week after they shipped. Last time I ordered from them was on their 4/20 special, which I would imagine they were pretty busy, and it still came in a week. I wouldn't even worry about trying to track it. My first order I was checking the tracking religiously. I it was in NYC for like 3 or 4 days before they even updated it saying it was there. This past time I actually recieved the package and it still said it was in NY. Then the next day, after I already had it, they updated it saying it was in route and at my local post office, haha. I almost wish they didn't even have that tracking, haha, it makes it even more painful when you are really in a hurry for a shipment.

Even my Nirvana order only took about 8 or 9 days and they said to expect up to a week delay due to that volcano.


----------



## ShowStopper (Jun 10, 2010)

ok, thanks guys, I just cant wait


----------



## pmpknhd79 (Jun 11, 2010)

my ak48 turned out purp


----------



## spontcumb (Jun 11, 2010)

I now order exclusively from the Attitude. They're based in the UK. I've ordered from Nirvana and several other shops in the Netherlands. IMHO, a piece of mail being sent to an American citizen, with the Netherlands, or Amsterdam, on the package is an open ivitation for Customs to be suspicious. And I've had 3 orders from the shops in Amsterdam confiscated by Customs- Department of Homeland Security. Attitude ships from the UK, and their stealth is great. As to quality....I just "tasted" some of the Easy Ryder I cut down last weekend. Unfreaking believable!!! I've included autos in my last 3 grows and have been extremely pleased with all of them. I am now going to strictly auto flowering strains. The Attitude has some great UFOs, (Unbelievable Free Offers). I ordered 1- 3 pack of seeds last Sunday from them. With that, I'm also receiving another 8 free, feminized seeds!! And if you enter the Code: 420 at checkout, they take off 10% of the purchase price. You can't go wrong. You can also order single seeds.....and still get at least one free seed. Anyway, I"m babbling now. Sorry about that. I'm attaching a pic of one of the Easy Ryders I grew. Thanks for your time and for reading this. Have a great weekend everyone!  

Jeff
PS: Auto grows for me = never having to buy off the street....ever again......never again!


----------



## kevin (Jun 11, 2010)

i thought this was a thread about your favorite nirvana strain? did i miss something?


----------



## spontcumb (Jun 11, 2010)

Kevin,
You didn't miss anything. I tend to babble and go "off topic". I was treated twice for Hepaitis C, both unsuccessfully, and it has really screwed up my brain and body. My brain doesn't work as well as it used to. I'm not trying to seek pity or justify going off the threads direction and content. Apologies for my post. I truly am sorry. As for Nirvana.....I Love Them. I used them for at least 3 years when I first started "dabbling". But about 2 years ago, my orders began being confiscated by the U.S. Customs/Department of Homeland Security. One of my staples was always Northern Lights. The very first Nirvana seeds I grew....actually my very first grow, I had a couple of Double Gums. It was a beautiful plant with trichomes smothering it. A nice purple color and the high itself was kick ass. Couch lock city. I see they've got some auto flowering strains now so I think I'm going to take a chance and order a few of the Northern Light autos. But now I'm babbling again. So again, I apologize for messing up the thread.

Jeff


----------



## kevin (Jun 11, 2010)

hey jeff,no problems, just thought i might try to point the thread back in the origanal diriction, i've grown the northern light and liked it. i've been using nirvana for 3 years with no problems. i really don't think that a few seeds are their top priority at customs. but i know that you take a chance everytime you order.


----------



## sniffer (Jun 11, 2010)

i just got my order from nirvana , all fem 5 b/m , 5 b/j , 5 w/w and 5 ak48
i picked 3 out of each pack and used the paper towel method for germ .
but not having any luck ,, they just wont grow. very slow to crack and after they did crack will not grow a very long tap root.
i still put them into soil , and they tryed to grow but would only push up about 1/2 inch then just froze in time 
they will noy even push off the cracked shell ,, and the few that did didnt even have the 1st set of leaves.
not very happy with my 1st order from nirvana


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 11, 2010)

sniffer said:


> i just got my order from nirvana , all fem 5 b/m , 5 b/j , 5 w/w and 5 ak48
> i picked 3 out of each pack and used the paper towel method for germ .
> but not having any luck ,, they just wont grow. very slow to crack and after they did crack will not grow a very long tap root.
> i still put them into soil , and they tryed to grow but would only push up about 1/2 inch then just froze in time
> ...


heyy man watsup? sorry to hear about that. =/ I cant gaurentee you anything... but heres what to do. Go back to the nirvana website.. go to the help desk.. and open a new ticker.. and just explain what happened.. Tell them exactly what happened and tell them that this is your 1st order... chances are they will re-send you any seeds that did not germinate.... i cant gaurentee you this.. but they did it for me, and have done it for others. They are GREAT when it comes to customer service.. It usually takes 2-3 days for them to reply, so be patient, and let me/us know what happens.


----------



## vallilynn (Jun 11, 2010)

ive been growing ww fom nirvana, also black domino, i put them outside the black dominops stem is almost 2 ins thick, ill get pictures & post them if it ever stops raining here lol


----------



## michojay (Jun 11, 2010)

I've got Nirvana white rhino goin right now just started week seven and I think they look fantastic


----------



## gman214 (Jun 11, 2010)

This is the strain I'm most interested in based on grow reports I have seeen...and these pics show how freak'n crystalized they are, and I can tell those are just regular 'ol pictures with no special lighting to enhance the crystals. Loaded for sure! 



patlpp said:


> AK-48 Fem - 100% hydroton Lucas Bloom, no supps , 57 days. Topped 3 weeks in veg. 314g wet. ~ 3 oz when dry.


----------



## krozone (Jun 11, 2010)

:>

Here's my BlueMystic, flowering for just over 3 weeks now. :> (The closest Bud is the furthest from the AeroGarden 3bulb hood) **Supplemental lighting is on the and it's 50% focused on the BM i have growing in soil. ** The AG BM is growing more or less the AG hood only. 
Love Nirvana so far! this plant is rocking!


----------



## kevin (Jun 11, 2010)

that blue mystic is one of the best tasting plants i've grown, but it's not top on my list to grow again


----------



## MyLittleSecret (Jun 11, 2010)

I just got my 1st order from them - 5 days after placing it, it arrived in the US. I'm thrilled - the seeds look excellent.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jun 11, 2010)

patlpp said:


> AK-48 Fem - 100% hydroton Lucas Bloom, no supps , 57 days. Topped 3 weeks in veg. 314g wet. ~ 3 oz when dry.



beautiful harvest bro!!! and well grown if I might say. Isn't it amazing how much Cannabis shrinks while drying curing isn't it?? 
I was amazed my first harvest, at how much weight I lost once the buds were dried and cured.. but.. I guess you can't have it all right?

again, yummy looking bud you have there friend..  enjoy that. I'm sure you will.. I know I would.

I think tonight, I'm going to roll a blunt of some Northern Lights.. load up the movie 'The Hangover'.. and just stay home and chill. Have a few laughs..

peace.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 11, 2010)

vallilynn said:


> ive been growing ww fom nirvana, also black domino, i put them outside the black dominops stem is almost 2 ins thick, ill get pictures & post them if it ever stops raining here lol


yeaa i have a WW plant thats outdoors and has a HUGE ass stem as well.. this is my 1st time outdoor growing. soo idk if its normal.



michojay said:


> I've got Nirvana white rhino goin right now just started week seven and I think they look fantastic


wow many. very frosty. looks like sum nice size nugs as well!



krozone said:


> :>
> 
> Here's my BlueMystic, flowering for just over 3 weeks now. :> (The closest Bud is the furthest from the AeroGarden 3bulb hood) **Supplemental lighting is on the and it's 50% focused on the BM i have growing in soil. ** The AG BM is growing more or less the AG hood only.
> Love Nirvana so far! this plant is rocking!


damn... that Blue Mystic looks BOMBBBB!! i NEED to try sum soon!



kevin said:


> that blue mystic is one of the best tasting plants i've grown, but it's not top on my list to grow again


is it?? does it have a blueberry taste... or like a fruity tast?? 



MyLittleSecret said:


> I just got my 1st order from them - 5 days after placing it, it arrived in the US. I'm thrilled - the seeds look excellent.


damn.. 5 days!? thats pretty fast. yea the seeds are kinda funny lookin tho.. cuz theyre so small. hahaha. but they grow big/beautiful plants.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey I have a question about Nirvana's shipping, when they deliver the seeds do they put them in your mailbox or do they bring them to your front door?


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 11, 2010)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> Hey I have a question about Nirvana's shipping, when they deliver the seeds do they put them in your mailbox or do they bring them to your front door?


they've always dropped them in my mailbox. =) no signing or talking to any1. =) just the way i like it


----------



## kevin (Jun 11, 2010)

i have a hard time describing taste, but it was a sweet berry taste, it went good with black coffee. got me jonesing for a cup of joe


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 11, 2010)

kevin said:


> i have a hard time describing taste, but it was a sweet berry taste, it went good with black coffee. got me jonesing for a cup of joe


Mmmmm. syeaa I love my coffee!! need at least 2 cups every morning! Dunkin Donuts is the best!! that sounds good tho. i wanna try sum soon


----------



## sonar (Jun 11, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> they've always dropped them in my mailbox. =) no signing or talking to any1. =) just the way i like it


Same here. I was like a little kid at Christmas, haha.


----------



## BigL3371 (Jun 12, 2010)

hey guys...this is my first grow period and i got some NYPD seeds from Nirvana...i'm approaching week 7 of flowering...check out some pics...quick question...is it good to spray down your plant with water+nutes every night? or should you spray her down with water only?


----------



## anarchris (Jun 12, 2010)

nirvana has amazing genetics bred in! their shit always seems to germinate first and grow solid.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 12, 2010)

BigL3371 said:


> hey guys...this is my first grow period and i got some NYPD seeds from Nirvana...i'm approaching week 7 of flowering...check out some pics...quick question...is it good to spray down your plant with water+nutes every night? or should you spray her down with water only?


you can spray it down with a VERY VERY light concentration of nutes.. but i wouldnt do it every night. maybe every other or usmthin like that.... adn another thing is u might not want to spray once u start flowering. this is a good way to get mold cuz ur sprayin the buds.. and then with the heat... its a breedin ground for mold. soo during veg only. =) they look good by the way. =)


----------



## GrammarPolice (Jun 12, 2010)

As far as foliar feeding goes.. you want to use very light concentrations. 
Once a week at the most (imo) unless you have 1000+ watts of light and great ventilation.

Best to do it right before the lights go out, or a couple hours before they come on.


----------



## BigL3371 (Jun 12, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> you can spray it down with a VERY VERY light concentration of nutes.. but i wouldnt do it every night. maybe every other or usmthin like that.... adn another thing is u might not want to spray once u start flowering. this is a good way to get mold cuz ur sprayin the buds.. and then with the heat... its a breedin ground for mold. soo during veg only. =) they look good by the way. =)


 thanks for the info...i'm not going to spray it anymore...


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 13, 2010)

GrammarPolice said:


> As far as foliar feeding goes.. you want to use very light concentrations.
> Once a week at the most (imo) unless you have 1000+ watts of light and great ventilation.
> 
> Best to do it right before the lights go out, or a couple hours before they come on.


oo id it once a week? idk i never really do it so thats probly right. =)



BigL3371 said:


> thanks for the info...i'm not going to spray it anymore...


no problem . and yeaa that is a good idea. its ok to do it durin veg tho... if ur lookin for sumthin to help with the flowering.. and make ur buds a lil bigger and smoke smoother.. just try sum molasses. =) use 1 tablespoon of it with every 1 gallon and use it like every other watering. that will put sum weight on ur buds. i do it during flowering and am very happy with the results.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 13, 2010)

Ok guys. I started the new thread... called the Quadruple Thunder Grow Off.. its basically for every1 who ordered durin the promo and got the free seeds.. its for people to say how long their order took... germination rates.. updates/pics and progress on how their plants are doing.. anything like that... but ONLY updates and pics from the 7 freebies and the UFO's are allowed. I want people to be able to compare plants and growing methods and any tips to help other who havent grown the strain yet and things like that.. sooo please.. if u ordered during the promo.. stop by the thread and subscribe.. im hopin this thread will become very very popular and have alot of great and useful info and lots of beautiful pics!! and that can't happen without you guys!! 

**PS... i dont want to try and take credit for sum1 else's idea... soo you can thank SeattleLights#1 for comin up with the idea.. he thought of it.. and i just did the work to create the thread.**

Alllllrighty. heres the link guys..

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/339448-official-quadruple-thunder-grow-off.html

Enjoyyyyyyy!


----------



## imnotme (Jun 14, 2010)

Just got my first order in from Nirvana! Auto Fem Bubbleicious arrived way faster than I expected, 5 business days to midwestern USA. Stealth shipping was crazy concealed 10 of 10. Looking forward to my next grow.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 14, 2010)

imnotme said:


> Just got my first order in from Nirvana! Auto Fem Bubbleicious arrived way faster than I expected, 5 business days to midwestern USA. Stealth shipping was crazy concealed 10 of 10. Looking forward to my next grow.


yeaaa Nirvana never disappoints. =) deff let me kno how that auto bubbleicious grows man!!


----------



## ShowStopper (Jun 14, 2010)

just had my first order arrive, ill start a journal as soon as i get a camera


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jun 14, 2010)

*yo im thinking about getting either blackjack, white widow, or ak48. i can find info on WW and AK but not the blackjack... anyone know much about it? i mean what is this black domino female they use for it anyways?*
*also anyone know much about sterling haze? i smoked some super lemon haze the other day and had no idea how awesome haze's are. might have been some of the best bud i ever smoked... is nirvana's haze good? if so i bet sterling haze is (nlxhaze)*
*i cant decide!!!!!!*


----------



## monkeybones (Jun 15, 2010)

Here's an AK-48 from my first grow at day 61 of 12/12 that I cut down yesterday. I'm smoking one of her sisters. They've been yielding around 2-3 ounces each.

I love it.  Very tasty.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey guys I got a question about WW from nirvana is it actuallywhite? I've seen pics that were supposed to be WW any they were just green?


----------



## husalife (Jun 15, 2010)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> Hey guys I got a question about WW from nirvana is it actuallywhite? I've seen pics that were supposed to be WW any they were just green?


Depends on how well you take care of it and how it builds its trichs.

Its called White widow because all the crystals/trichs on it.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Jun 15, 2010)

husalife said:


> Depends on how well you take care of it and how it builds its trichs.
> 
> Its called White widow because all the crystals/trichs on it.


Would you have to be an experianced grower to do that?


----------



## GrammarPolice (Jun 15, 2010)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> *yo im thinking about getting either blackjack, white widow, or ak48. i can find info on WW and AK but not the blackjack... anyone know much about it? i mean what is this black domino male they use for it anyways?*
> *also anyone know much about sterling haze? i smoked some super lemon haze the other day and had no idea how awesome haze's are. might have been some of the best bud i ever smoked... is nirvana's haze good? if so i bet sterling haze is (nlxhaze)*
> *i cant decide!!!!!!*



There are some good BlackJack descriptions and pictures early in this thread.. Look for posts by me.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jun 15, 2010)

yeah but i thought those werent your pics... just the breeder pics. i did read/look thru the WHOLE thread.... was kinda burnt tho, lol. all you guys got great nirvana examples!
i have such a similar setup to chb444220 that im wondering if ill try my luck at that WW. but monkey bones ak looks very nice too ARGHH!!


----------



## husalife (Jun 15, 2010)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> Would you have to be an experianced grower to do that?


No bro, just give her plenty of T.ender L.ove & C.are


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 15, 2010)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> Would you have to be an experianced grower to do that?


i've never really seen a white widow plant that was actually white.. like he said its more or less talkin about the trichs.. jus tlike with white rhino.. or white russian..or white castle.. its all talkin about the white being the crystals...

im growing Nirvana's WW right now.. and actually about less than a week away from harvesting it.. u can check my signature for the thread.. and i had another grow b4 this that was WW... if u check the very 1st page.. u can see pics of that one.. and my avatar pic is WW too. =) I LPVE my white widow. lol


----------



## krozone (Jun 15, 2010)

:> :> Proud Pa Pa


Blue Mystic in Soil, 31days Flowering

:>:>


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Jun 15, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> i've never really seen a white widow plant that was actually white.. like he said its more or less talkin about the trichs.. jus tlike with white rhino.. or white russian..or white castle.. its all talkin about the white being the crystals...
> 
> im growing Nirvana's WW right now.. and actually about less than a week away from harvesting it.. u can check my signature for the thread.. and i had another grow b4 this that was WW... if u check the very 1st page.. u can see pics of that one.. and my avatar pic is WW too. =) I LPVE my white widow. lol


VERY NICE GROW one of the better cfl grows i've seen, and the best info! I would give you more rep, but I can't lol.


----------



## jfa916 (Jun 15, 2010)

nice plants and bud


----------



## jact55 (Jun 15, 2010)

bubblicious, 8-9 weeks flower. 2 way different phenos. good smoke, average smell.


----------



## *Kb* (Jun 15, 2010)

UPDATE: Wonder Woman at 8 wks flower....my camera sucks


----------



## flonomendo (Jun 16, 2010)

Are Nirvana's feminized seeds reliable? I am interested in trying some of their strains, and I'm just curious as to the germ rate, and how reliable their feminized seeds are. Also, is it fairly easy to clone Nirvana's plants? I am having a hell of a time cloning my Greenhouse Seeds King's Kush...


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Jun 16, 2010)

BlackJack and FULLMOON a must from the 6 strains i am growing these two are the best tasting as far as skunk taste goes,also snow white,swiss cheese,chrystal,ice are all fruity or bubblegum tasting


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 16, 2010)

krozone said:


> :> :> Proud Pa Pa
> 
> 
> Blue Mystic in Soil, 31days Flowering
> ...


wow. nice man.. i've been seeing ALOT of beautiful blue mystic plants on here... makin me wanna try sum soon!! keep up the good work. looks GREAT for 31 days!



roll it up smoke it up said:


> VERY NICE GROW one of the better cfl grows i've seen, and the best info! I would give you more rep, but I can't lol.


=) thanks man. yea the journal b4 that was good too. VERY populat. got like 30,000 views and like 80 pages maybe. and lol. its ok man.. its the thoght that counts. =) u should stop byt in a fwew days for the harvest!



jact55 said:


> bubblicious, 8-9 weeks flower. 2 way different phenos. good smoke, average smell.


damn... that 3rd pic.. that cola is HUGE!! wow! lol. seems like bubbleicious is a really good yielder huh?



*Kb* said:


> UPDATE: Wonder Woman at 8 wks flower....my camera sucks
> 
> View attachment 995910View attachment 995909View attachment 995926View attachment 995908


hey u can still tell that plant looks nice. =) bet u cant wait to sample that baby!



flonomendo said:


> Are Nirvana's feminized seeds reliable? I am interested in trying some of their strains, and I'm just curious as to the germ rate, and how reliable their feminized seeds are. Also, is it fairly easy to clone Nirvana's plants? I am having a hell of a time cloning my Greenhouse Seeds King's Kush...


heyy watsup? well i've only grown Nirvana's FEM White Widow.. and nevr had a problem with any bein male or turning hermie.. and from what i've seen/read on this thread. no1 else really has problems either..

i have heard a couple ppl say they had problems with germ rates... but i also feel like that could be THEIR fault.. but then again.. my 1st order of 5 FEM WW seeds was a bad batch.. only 2 out of 5 seeds sprouted.. but i wrote them.. adn they took care of it without any questions.. i aked them in they gaurenteed a certain percent would germinate.. adn they said they gaurentee a 100% germ. rate.. soo if u have a problem just write them.. she re-sent my order out within a couple days. =)


----------



## husalife (Jun 16, 2010)

flonomendo said:


> Are Nirvana's feminized seeds reliable? I am interested in trying some of their strains, and I'm just curious as to the germ rate, and how reliable their feminized seeds are. Also, is it fairly easy to clone Nirvana's plants? I am having a hell of a time cloning my Greenhouse Seeds King's Kush...


"Knock on wood" so far this year every fem seed I planted came up and was female from nirvana and I have had no problems cloning any of my Nirvana plants up to this point. Cant beat the delivery either, Nirvana is the way to go IMO


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 16, 2010)

flonomendo said:


> Are Nirvana's feminized seeds reliable? I am interested in trying some of their strains, and I'm just curious as to the germ rate, and how reliable their feminized seeds are. Also, is it fairly easy to clone Nirvana's plants? I am having a hell of a time cloning my Greenhouse Seeds King's Kush...


**PS.. i think wen it comes to cloning.. alot of it has to do with you as a person.. like if ur good at it or not.. wat ur using.. wether its cloning gel.. or powder.. or if ur putin them right into a pot of soil.. or using jiffy pellets.. or those other things.. adn the humidity and stuff... and also the strain... sum plants are more sensitive than others.. and might not take well to cloning.



JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> BlackJack and FULLMOON a must from the 6 strains i am growing these two are the best tasting as far as skunk taste goes,also snow white,swiss cheese,chrystal,ice are all fruity or bubblegum tasting


yeaaa i've always wanted to try blackjack.. i NEED to try it.. and i have always wanted to try fullmoon as well.. and now that i saw wat urs looked like... i NEED to try that as well. lol. 1 of the things that made me hesitant tho was the 12-14 week flwering.. but as ushowed us... urs came out beautiful in 8! lol.

heyyy. i was gonna ask if u had any cured budshots yet? of any plant.. but especially blackjack and fullmoon?


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Jun 16, 2010)

Everybody keeps talking about blackjack how about blackberry I haven't grown it yet, but it looks better than blackjack.


----------



## michojay (Jun 16, 2010)

yeah there fem's I have found to be some of the most reliable and staible around!! I also got some fem seeds from ghs Arjans Haze and they all hermied at the first sign of stress! my rhino I stressed the fuck out of them all the way through this grow and I got not one ball! All but one haze got tossed because they grew gigantic testicles!!!!


----------



## BigL3371 (Jun 16, 2010)

krozone said:


> :> :> proud pa pa
> 
> 
> blue mystic in soil, 31days flowering
> ...


nice...lookin sweet!


----------



## BigL3371 (Jun 16, 2010)

jact55 said:


> bubblicious, 8-9 weeks flower. 2 way different phenos. Good smoke, average smell.


 wow...looks wonderful! Must smoke the same way!


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Jun 16, 2010)

definitely will stop by for the harvest...can't wait


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jun 17, 2010)

flonomendo said:


> Are Nirvana's feminized seeds reliable? I am interested in trying some of their strains, and I'm just curious as to the germ rate, and how reliable their feminized seeds are. Also, is it fairly easy to clone Nirvana's plants? I am having a hell of a time cloning my Greenhouse Seeds King's Kush...


I only order feminized seeds. I've made 4 orders now from Nirvana.. all being feminized of course and never had any problems with them.

I would suggest ordering feminized seeds.. you get less seeds in the order versus a regular pack. But, you get more females usually IMO.

good luck.


----------



## flonomendo (Jun 17, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> I only order feminized seeds. I've made 4 orders now from Nirvana.. all being feminized of course and never had any problems with them.
> 
> I would suggest ordering feminized seeds.. you get less seeds in the order versus a regular pack. But, you get more females usually IMO.
> 
> good luck.


Yes, I too have tried my luck with femenized seeds and so far I am very impressed with the results!
Are there any certain breeders I should look out for? Ones I should stay away from and ones I should try?
A lot of people give most of the Nirvana strains a pretty medium-to-low score on smoke reports... I just want some un-biased assistance


----------



## monkeybones (Jun 17, 2010)

flonomendo said:


> Are Nirvana's feminized seeds reliable? I am interested in trying some of their strains, and I'm just curious as to the germ rate, and how reliable their feminized seeds are. Also, is it fairly easy to clone Nirvana's plants? I am having a hell of a time cloning my Greenhouse Seeds King's Kush...


Yes. Very.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 17, 2010)

flonomendo said:


> Yes, I too have tried my luck with femenized seeds and so far I am very impressed with the results!
> Are there any certain breeders I should look out for? Ones I should stay away from and ones I should try?
> A lot of people give most of the Nirvana strains a pretty medium-to-low score on smoke reports... I just want some un-biased assistance


BC seeds.. or bc seedking... basically anything BC i would be careful about. lol. i've hear dlots of bad things about them.. but thats bout it.. (that i can think of.. im sure theres more) i love nirvana.. and i would score their smoke high for sure! check out my signature.. im harvesting my White Widow from Nirvana right now.. and this shits BOMB! 

another good seedbank is Attitude seedbank. i ordered fom them due ot their special promo.. its over now. but if u spent $32 or more.. u get 7 free FEM seeds.. all diff ones too. =) but i got my order in about a week. =) and my nirvana order came in 7 days as well.


----------



## flonomendo (Jun 17, 2010)

monkeybones said:


> Yes. Very.





chb444220 said:


> BC seeds.. or bc seedking... basically anything BC i would be careful about. lol. i've hear dlots of bad things about them.. but thats bout it.. (that i can think of.. im sure theres more) i love nirvana.. and i would score their smoke high for sure! check out my signature.. im harvesting my White Widow from Nirvana right now.. and this shits BOMB!
> 
> another good seedbank is Attitude seedbank. i ordered fom them due ot their special promo.. its over now. but if u spent $32 or more.. u get 7 free FEM seeds.. all diff ones too. =) but i got my order in about a week. =) and my nirvana order came in 7 days as well.


Thanks you guys, helping me out a lot with your personal feedback and experiences... think you turned me on to Nirvana 
Any recommendations for some killer strains to grow? Their Northern Lights, Papaya, White Widow, and Aurora Indica all look delicious...


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 17, 2010)

ive only grow their WW.. u can click on my signature.. im harvesting the WW now, and u can check out the pics.. theirs about 60 of them. lol.


----------



## sonar (Jun 17, 2010)

flonomendo said:


> Thanks you guys, helping me out a lot with your personal feedback and experiences... think you turned me on to Nirvana
> Any recommendations for some killer strains to grow? Their Northern Lights, Papaya, White Widow, and Aurora Indica all look delicious...


I had 2 NL in my outdoor grow, but I lost one due to weather. The one remaining is about 7 weeks old, but it's been stretching really bad, much more so than my other outdoor plants. It's looking alright, but I really wouldn't recommend it for outdoor growing unless you veg it a good month inside first to build up the stem. They seem much more delicate than my other plants. Just my opinion. I have 3 more seed and looking forward to doing them indoors, but I don't think I'll try them outside again.


----------



## KlosetKing (Jun 18, 2010)

man i remember when this thread was so young! =D

thought id drop in and say that as of last night 3 Fem Nirvana Blackjacks went into soil (i know my first post said it wasnt gunna happen til after i move, but things changed and that probably wont be til srping now) so i get to go for a second round! this bagseed run has gone pretty well so far, and ive learned a shit ton. really excited to use what ive learned and see if i cant improve on my second grow. ill be back to post once they break soil and ill keep ya all informed =D


----------



## *Kb* (Jun 18, 2010)

chb, your current WW looks delish!!! Congrats on that beautiful lady.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 18, 2010)

KlosetKing said:


> man i remember when this thread was so young! =D
> 
> thought id drop in and say that as of last night 3 Fem Nirvana Blackjacks went into soil (i know my first post said it wasnt gunna happen til after i move, but things changed and that probably wont be til srping now) so i get to go for a second round! this bagseed run has gone pretty well so far, and ive learned a shit ton. really excited to use what ive learned and see if i cant improve on my second grow. ill be back to post once they break soil and ill keep ya all informed =D


yeaa i know this thread took off!! soo didnt a couple other threads i made. =)

glad to see ur gonna get to start ur grows now. =D im actually germing a Pineapple Express and a Blue Venom now too.. the ywill go into soil today or tomorrow. cant wait!! XD both should be great!



*Kb* said:


> chb, your current WW looks delish!!! Congrats on that beautiful lady.


thanks man. =) yeaa shes sticky as shit!! hard to trim cuz i keep gettin stuck to everything. hahaha. im jsut about finished trimming her. had my mom and my sister help me out this morning. soo i got alot more done. =)


----------



## Gonzo'dOut71 (Jun 18, 2010)

has anybody ordered/grown/harvested any or all of the < of any of the 4 new Nirvana Auto strains North.Lights Bubbalicious, Blue Mys. or Jock Horror??? seems like, unless Ive missed it that nobody in this thread has gotten any yet???... Well I got the auto N.L's going now theyre seedlings and so far so good 100% germ rate so who knows maybe I'll have the 1st report on um here!!! happy growing- 

I also have AK-48s going too and from what Ive seen/read in this thread and many places elsewhere..BOY will I be a happy toker when its finsihed/fingers crossed of course!!!


----------



## husalife (Jun 18, 2010)

Gonzo'dOut71 said:


> has anybody ordered/grown/harvested any or all of the < of any of the 4 new Nirvana Auto strains North.Lights Bubbalicious, Blue Mys. or Jock Horror??? seems like, unless Ive missed it that nobody in this thread has gotten any yet???... Well I got the auto N.L's going now theyre seedlings and so far so good 100% germ rate so who knows maybe I'll have the 1st report on um here!!! happy growing-
> 
> I also have AK-48s going too and from what Ive seen/read in this thread and many places elsewhere..BOY will I be a happy toker when its finsihed/fingers crossed of course!!!


I have Nirvana Auto Blue Mystics, Auto Northern Lights going, both seedlings but more about them in my sig for 2010.


----------



## flonomendo (Jun 20, 2010)

I honestly can't make up my mind... I've never grown with Nirvana Genetics before so I am looking for some stronger more potent strains.
White Widow, Northern Lights, Papaya, Bubblelicious, PPP, Snow White, Blue Mystic, Ice, AK-48! Man, I wish I could just buy them all... anyone have any specific recommendations though? I've been looking at grows in this thread and I am really amazed, Nirvana's genetics really do look impressive. I've just heard so much trash talking on them, amongst other seed breeders. I will let your peoples pictures do the talking for me though, and it has me convinced.


----------



## nailz92002 (Jun 20, 2010)

flonomendo said:


> I honestly can't make up my mind... I've never grown with Nirvana Genetics before so I am looking for some stronger more potent strains.
> White Widow, Northern Lights, Papaya, Bubblelicious, PPP, Snow White, Blue Mystic, Ice, AK-48! Man, I wish I could just buy them all... anyone have any specific recommendations though? I've been looking at grows in this thread and I am really amazed, Nirvana's genetics really do look impressive. I've just heard so much trash talking on them, amongst other seed breeders. I will let your peoples pictures do the talking for me though, and it has me convinced.



I have grown Nirvana's AK-48 and am currently growing Nirvana's Blackberry and White Widow. If you want some pics check out the link next to my sig. AK-48 for me was a super easy strain to grow. It's a survivor for sure and I would recommend 1st time growers to grow this strain. After I harvested I got about close to 3 oz from 3 AK-48 plants. I wasnt using the best lighting for bloom (CFLs). That's gonna be different this time around with my 600w HPS. 
As for the AK-48 smoke report......it has a very overpowering spicy smell. This is most prominent when the bud is cut. The spicy smell was so overpowering it made my nose tingle. The high is very uplifting and can be a creeper. By creeper I mean you smoke a bowl and you feel high but your feelings of euphoria increases with the passage of time. Like after about 10mins of smoking a bowl you feel higher than when you were toking. I was locked into the couch. Couldn't move cause the high was pretty intense. Full body high rather than cerberal but still uplifting at the same time. Also a positive note or negitive depending on your perspective , I did not get the munchies after smoking this strain. For me this is good.

Peace and positive energy to you


----------



## husalife (Jun 20, 2010)

I have grown and am growing a couple different Nirvana strains and so far one of my Favorites is Kaya Gold.

More opinions on more strains to come lol. Check out my current all Nirvana strains grow in my sig.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 21, 2010)

I would reccomend White Widow... but its teh only strain i've grown.. lo. soo i cant really compare it to anythign i've grown... but compared to everything i'v ebought on the street... this WW is better than ANYTHING i have ever bought. =) check out my signature for pics.. i just harvested a few days ago. =) pics are on page 41 and 43.


----------



## BigL3371 (Jun 22, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> wow.. i was just searchin around on YouTube and found this cool ass video... i gottas show it to u guys. im gonna post it in all my threads.. its bad-ass.. like the shit out of pineapple express.. this thing is fuckin AWESOME!!
> 
> [video=youtube;QSCnhM1BHNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSCnhM1BHNs&feature=related[/video]


 a little late...but this video is unbelieveable chbb...what a setup!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 22, 2010)

lol. i know.. that would be AWESOME to have sum shit like that.. and in the video.. u really only see pics.. but just imagin if you were actually in there.. from the video.. it doesnt look like that many plants... but close up... thats ALOT of plants man.. they musta been makin millions!


----------



## GrammarPolice (Jun 22, 2010)

It's been exceptionally hot and sunny in the Ohio Valley. The girls are loving it.

It's kind of hard to discern in some of the pics because everything is SO GREEN.

They were all about 5-7 inches when i took them out and it's been about 3 weeks.


----------



## krozone (Jun 22, 2010)

They look very healthy! Great job so far! :>


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 22, 2010)

wow man.. they look great!! very very green!!! i havent been out to check on my outdoor plants in a while... ughhh. i wish i didnt hid them soo well. lol. theyre out in this big field with all this tall grass... soo that mean plenty of bugs!! i've seen a snake while walking through.. other small animals like squirrels and beavers... i saw sumthin kinda big.. not sure what it was.. looked like a gian cat.. =/ its just such a hassle to get to my plants.. soo i hate doing it.. but i will soon.


----------



## husalife (Jun 23, 2010)

Lookin wonderful man, nice and green....The sun has been kickin just south of you too and my girls are loving it.

My Northern Lights is gonna outgrow everything lol. Very fast growing plant, just wish I could'a put them all in the ground

like always, but we will see how big pots work out.....So far so goooood.

Been smokin on my Nirvana random Freebie lately, very low smell in jar.....kinda spicy-ish to earthy-ish.

The first hit holds a smooth earthy kinda dirt taste "that niice taste" and settles in your lungs like a mad dog.

Nice not to couchy high that lasts a couple hours or so.


----------



## skunkmut (Jun 23, 2010)

After reading some good reports, went with Nirvana, Papaya fems, posted within one working week ( thanks ). Looking for some feed back from growers, growing sog and looking for thoughts on best light cycle ( current 20/4 ) and lenght of veg period? two and half weeks into veg,plants staying short and very bushy. 

Grownig under two lamps 400+600 both hps
Bio Bizz soil, root boost and nutes
grow space 4ftx4ftx7ft


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 23, 2010)

i like the 18-6 light schedule.. thats just my opinion tho. =) WolfScott grew out sum Papaya before.. he couldgive ya sum pointers on it... Wolf Scott... Where you at!!???? lol.


----------



## PanteraMunKy (Jun 23, 2010)

I got two White Widows that are just about ready. I am gonna harvest one about 2 weeks earlier than the other. I scoped the trichs and they are gettin fairly cloudy, I figure in a couple weeks the trichs on the other will have plenty o' amber. I am a broke ass that needs to get a digital camera (my cell pics look like shit). That & Chris one plant makes my 2 plants look pretty dinky. I am hopin to get somewhere near 4 oz.

I haven't ordered my next 2 strains yet. My buddy and I were thinking of trying Nirvana's autos, and we both like the short flowering time for the Blue Mystic & Northern Lights (one of my all-time favs). We were thinking we could get two harvests complete by the time we want to start our summer grow in March. With the heat down here I am thinking I am gonna need a Sativa for that. I am most definitely gonna order Nirvana again, but am open to any strain suggestions. I like the kinda high where you can be semi-functional in society while giggling @ random shit like a gossiping school girl.

Oh yeah, Chris. I was meaning to ask where you got the Super Lemon Haze from? That is definitely on my to do list.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 23, 2010)

PanteraMunKy said:


> I got two White Widows that are just about ready. I am gonna harvest one about 2 weeks earlier than the other. I scoped the trichs and they are gettin fairly cloudy, I figure in a couple weeks the trichs on the other will have plenty o' amber. I am a broke ass that needs to get a digital camera (my cell pics look like shit). That & Chris one plant makes my 2 plants look pretty dinky. I am hopin to get somewhere near 4 oz.
> 
> I haven't ordered my next 2 strains yet. My buddy and I were thinking of trying Nirvana's autos, and we both like the short flowering time for the Blue Mystic & Northern Lights (one of my all-time favs). We were thinking we could get two harvests complete by the time we want to start our summer grow in March. With the heat down here I am thinking I am gonna need a Sativa for that. I am most definitely gonna order Nirvana again, but am open to any strain suggestions. I like the kinda high where you can be semi-functional in society while giggling @ random shit like a gossiping school girl.
> 
> Oh yeah, Chris. I was meaning to ask where you got the Super Lemon Haze from? That is definitely on my to do list.


Congrads man! glad to hear that urs if finally finihsing up!! WISH u had sum pics tho man.. i wanna see those ladies!! =( and heyy. lol. jusdont not post ur pics bcuz my plant was nice.. man.. u shoulda seen my 1st plant!! It was teh ugliest thing I ever seen!! and i still poseted pics of it. lol. Here... i'll try to find sum old pics from that grow.. and post a couple up here.. and then u can post a couple pics of urs.. soo ur plants can put my old plant to shame. hahaha. seriously tho. =)

and u kno wat u should do... u should sell like a 1/4 of ur WW and invest in a digital camera.. shit u could probly sell 1/8 and buy a decent camera.. or find sum1 with 1 and trade.. people are willing to trade all kinds of things for bud. hahaha.

and hey i got the Super Lemon Haze from Attitude.. they're a good seedbank as well. I ordered from them furing their promo earlier this month and got 8 freebies! =) 

another strain thats worth a try is the Blue Venom which I am growing too. its BlueBerry x White Widow. =) Here's the link to Attitudes website.. they have MANY MANY strains to choose from.. adn like i said.. i ordered from them adn they're reliable.. they even sell Nirvana's strains on there too. lol. They have Bubba Kush for sale on there as well... which is another great strain if ur interested... and one last thing.. wen i give u the link to their site.... look on the left hand side... you'll see a list of breeders.. right towards the top of that list.. you will see something that sais NewsLetter.. click that.. they're doin another special Promo July 5th I believe is the date.. and if u spend $22 US Dollars.. you get 3 free FEM seeds with your order.. and your free UFO seed as well.. soo if your planning on ordering soon.. maybe you should wait until then and order from them.. even if ur gonna just order the Nirvana Auto's... tehy sell them there.. soo u can buy them there and then get the 3 freebies from the Promo.. and the UFO seed which is Magus Genetics - Motivation.. 

I jsut checked the site and the promo starts July 2nd at like 6 or 7am EST.. if ur unsure if it started yet.. wen u put the items in ur shopping cart and view ur cart.. the free seeds will be shown in there...

Heres teh link for the Promo
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html

and heres the link for the Super Lemon Haze Seeds **Scroll all the way down the page.. and you will see a selection of "similar" seeds.. and you will see that they sell variety packs of seeds as well.. which are pretty cool. you get like 5 diff fem strains. and they have many to choose from**
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=701

and heres the link for all the Nirvana Strains
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/nirvana-seeds/cat_87.html

and one last link i thought u might be interested in... they have a single seed section.. where you can buy as little as 1 seed. (they're all feminized). here's the link to that.
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/pick-mix-seeds/cat_39.html

Phewwww... lol. ok. sorry for rambling on. just wanna see those pics.. adn wanted to help you be able to get whatever seeds you wanted. =) Good Luck man... and i'll look for those pics... but u gotta post ur pics too!! =) my pics are gonna be horrible and embarassing.... lol.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 23, 2010)

couldnt find any better pics... they all get deleted.. these were the only ones i could find. sooo here they are.... =/ pretty bad. lol.


----------



## GrammarPolice (Jun 23, 2010)

skunkmut said:


> After reading some good reports, went with Nirvana, Papaya fems, posted within one working week ( thanks ). Looking for some feed back from growers, growing sog and looking for thoughts on best light cycle ( current 20/4 ) and lenght of veg period? two and half weeks into veg,plants staying short and very bushy.
> 
> Grownig under two lamps 400+600 both hps
> Bio Bizz soil, root boost and nutes
> grow space 4ftx4ftx7ft



Papaya stays Very dense, bushy and short.
They're damn near impossible to LST.
SCROG is probably a good idea...might even help if you FIM them.
Its hard to get the stems to grow away from the main stalk...they just want to grow right there parallel. 

Heres some pics..


----------



## PanteraMunKy (Jun 24, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> couldnt find any better pics... they all get deleted.. these were the only ones i could find. sooo here they are.... =/ pretty bad. lol.
> 
> View attachment 1008962View attachment 1008963View attachment 1008964


I got one girl (Peggy) that looks pretty decent. Big, tall & bushy (weird, just like Peggy Bundy lol) but I did a bad job on the lower branches (not enough light & had them hangin too low) not gonna get much yield down there. As for my other (Kelly) plant, she is in pretty bad shape. The lower branches are not gonna yield hardly anything. I didn't LST at all (def will next time) and I really think that clipping those MASSIVE fan leaves would have helped also. Now most of the fan leaves on the bottom have fallen off (Kelly is much closer to harvest than Peggy) and about all of the white hairs have receded and the trichs are pretty cloudy.

They look like two different phenos as well. Peggy is covered in white powder, but Kelly is not so much. Kelly is much shorter, but the main cola bud looks fatter and denser. Kelly's leaves are also much skinnier than Peggy's, look more like that "spider leg" description everyone always makes. I think that means Kelly is a bit more Sativa dominant, right?

Anyway, Kelly is comin down next Wednesday. It'll be a little over 9 weeks flowering. Peggy on the other hand is gonna sit there a couple more weeks and get that "Fuck You Charlie" type of effect to her. Also gonna cure Peggy for a good month at least. I guess I will have to do a smoke report with some test subjects to see what differences these two ladies have.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 24, 2010)

PanteraMunKy said:


> I got one girl (Peggy) that looks pretty decent. Big, tall & bushy (weird, just like Peggy Bundy lol) but I did a bad job on the lower branches (not enough light & had them hangin too low) not gonna get much yield down there. As for my other (Kelly) plant, she is in pretty bad shape. The lower branches are not gonna yield hardly anything. I didn't LST at all (def will next time) and I really think that clipping those MASSIVE fan leaves would have helped also. Now most of the fan leaves on the bottom have fallen off (Kelly is much closer to harvest than Peggy) and about all of the white hairs have receded and the trichs are pretty cloudy.
> 
> They look like two different phenos as well. Peggy is covered in white powder, but Kelly is not so much. Kelly is much shorter, but the main cola bud looks fatter and denser. Kelly's leaves are also much skinnier than Peggy's, look more like that "spider leg" description everyone always makes. I think that means Kelly is a bit more Sativa dominant, right?
> 
> Anyway, Kelly is comin down next Wednesday. It'll be a little over 9 weeks flowering. Peggy on the other hand is gonna sit there a couple more weeks and get that "Fuck You Charlie" type of effect to her. Also gonna cure Peggy for a good month at least. I guess I will have to do a smoke report with some test subjects to see what differences these two ladies have.


lol. i lvoe that u got the whole married with children family growing in ur closet or wherever. lol. they deff all sound like diff pheno's to me. good luck with everything man.. i would like to see sum pics sumtime.. andyeaa the longer the cure the better!! =)


----------



## skunkmut (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanx Chb44422 and Grammar police for help with Papaya grow. luvin the the pictures of your ladies Grammar police, how long did you veg for? Infact wanting to bend your ears some more about length of veg.
Three and a half weeks into the grow, going to veg for four weeks. Not sure now, plants range in height from about fourteen inches down to about seven. which to me seems to small? -""


----------



## rwerner4 (Jun 29, 2010)

i ordered 10 seeds and none came up....all my regs did but not them


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 29, 2010)

rwerner4 said:


> i ordered 10 seeds and none came up....all my regs did but not them


ALL 10!!?? never heard that before... how are u germing them?? you can still write them.. adn they might send u ur order again... its worth a try


----------



## surgedup (Jun 29, 2010)

i have ordered them from nirvana 1 time the first 10 didnt germinate they sent me another 5 free 1 out of those 5 germinated they sent me 10 more so im really pleased i think it had something to do with my water so not there fault but they have great customer service im growing one short rider right now its already flowering a female only been 2 weeks!!!


----------



## surgedup (Jun 29, 2010)

btw i used the paper towel method i think my water is too harsh im going to germinate the next ones in some store bought distilled water


----------



## WolfScott (Jun 29, 2010)

I been out for a wile! I drove down to Pennsylvania to buy a white German Shepherd puppy! I've been working a lot and spending so much time with the puppy I've been neglecting all my plants! I started to revive them about three days ago, and so far they are looking much better. 

have grown the Papaya before and I have one going now too! I like it a lot! I think it has a real nice spicy flavor to it, and it leaves you gasping for a breath! A very nice, long lasting high! Easy to grow though most of the time I find Papaya likes to Fox Tail, although The Papaya plant I'm growing now has shown no sign of fox tailing.

I've been spending a lot of time playing this free game if you want to check it out my user name is Fox Farm this is a link to the site http://en.grepolis.com/


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a question abut Nirvana will they accept a pre paid credit card? Has anyone done ths before?


----------



## *Kb* (Jun 29, 2010)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> I have a question abut Nirvana will they accept a pre paid credit card? Has anyone done ths before?


I used a Green Dot pre-paid card.


----------



## sonar (Jun 29, 2010)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> I have a question abut Nirvana will they accept a pre paid credit card? Has anyone done ths before?


Yes, I have. Attitude accepted it too. I used a wal mart money card. It's blue and I think they keep them at the service desk at my wal mart. Well, maybe they have them at the checkouts, but that's where I bought mine. It's different than a gift card. You get a tem card with it, but I ended up having to register it online with my name, address, SSN, and stuff. It came in about a week and it is reloadable. The temp one you can't use internationally or online, only places where they actually swipe the card. It's not anonymous like I was hoping, but it can't be overdrawn like a normal card which is a plus. If you buy one, just make sure it's the kind that can be used internationally (read the fine print) and you gotta put the address where the seeds will be shipped. Like a lot of places online, if the billing address on the card doesn't match the shipping address, the order won't be approved. I think Nirvana actually has a disclaimer about that. I don't know if a gift card would work. I read on here some people saying they were able to use them, but I've checked just about everywhere around here and couldn't find one that can be used internationally.


----------



## sonar (Jun 29, 2010)

*Kb* said:


> I used a Green Dot pre-paid card.


Yeah mine is a green dot too. Not reallly sure what that means, guess that means you can use it internationally, I dunno. Maybe it's some kind of network.


----------



## WolfScott (Jun 30, 2010)

It might have to be an international prepaid credit card. I've sent cash every time except for once, and I received every order so far! All the Feminized strain turned out to be Feminized, and they have great customer service!


----------



## Hogg (Jun 30, 2010)

Well guys been mainly growing using some purple kush and northern lights strains I have collected for the past two years. 2 days ago, thanks in part to this thread and RIU in general I decided to order from Nirvana. I ordered Jock Horror and am now "in transit" according to Nirvana. Ill let you all know If I receive them here in the good ol' USA.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Jun 30, 2010)

sonar said:


> Yeah mine is a green dot too. Not reallly sure what that means, guess that means you can use it internationally, I dunno. Maybe it's some kind of network.


do you have to register it and put ur name and ssn and stuff like that?


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Jun 30, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> It might have to be an international prepaid credit card. I've sent cash every time except for once, and I received every order so far! All the Feminized strain turned out to be Feminized, and they have great customer service!


you just sent envolopes full of money and it made it there every time?


----------



## WolfScott (Jun 30, 2010)

yes, I sent cash in a brown envelope! If I remember correctly I sent it to ThisIpod! I was nervous about it the first time around, so I only ordered two strains that time. But every single order I think 3 or 4 orders were cash, I got everyone. Remember to Include your order # with your payment!


----------



## krozone (Jun 30, 2010)

Magical Blue Mystic_one week before the chop. 

These are 

1)2 mids, one of which has spawned a seed. :>
2)The Top of the lady in the AeroGarden. It looks to have split into two main buds at this point. very cool; or it's re-vegged. (Doubt that)..

(I've counted 2 seeds amongst the 20 some-odd bud sites)

Smells so nice :>


----------



## sonar (Jun 30, 2010)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> do you have to register it and put ur name and ssn and stuff like that?


Yes. It's different than a gift card. You get a temp card when you buy it, but you have to register it online with my name, address, SSN, and stuff. It came in about a week and it is reloadable. The temp one you can't use internationally or online, only places where they actually swipe the card. It's not anonymous like I was hoping, but it can't be overdrawn like a normal card which is a plus. If you buy one, just make sure it's the kind that can be used internationally (read the fine print) and you gotta put the address where the seeds will be shipped. Like a lot of places online, if the billing address on the card doesn't match the shipping address, the order won't be approved. I think Nirvana actually has a disclaimer about that. I don't know if a gift card would work.

Actually having done it a few times it's really not that big of a deal. I'm not worried about having given my real name.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 2, 2010)

krozone said:


> Magical Blue Mystic_one week before the chop.
> 
> These are
> 
> ...


heyy 2 seeds aint bad.. if anything its good. =) u got sum nice lookin buds... and u get a couple free seeds out of it as well. =)


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jul 2, 2010)

hey, I also wanted to add one more thing.

for those of you who have not yet tried growing 'Nirvana's Ice' strain... I highly suggest giving it a whirl. Highly suggest it.. 

for those of you.. who have already grown the Nirvana Ice strain before.. you all know what I'm talking about. That shit is just covered in trichs.

It's like looking at a field of diamonds.. BLING BLING!

anyhow, just thought I would try and get more people to at least give the 'Ice' strain a try. It's def. worth it.

Just a word of caution though, Nirvana says that its flowering time is between 8-9 weeks. Well, its got more Sativa genetics in it.. than Nirvana realizes I think. Because it took mine a solid 11.5 weeks before it was ready.. and it could have gone another week. But, 11.5 weeks was long enough for me. 

Also, during veg.. this strain will eat just about all the Nitrogen you can throw at it. Just don't over do it.. because just like any other strain out there.. too much Nitrogen.. will kill it. But, give it a modest amount.. and she'll love ya in the mornin! 

But seriously, give it a whirl! It's worth the 11 or 12 weeks. Def. worth the wait.

peace..


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Jul 2, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> heyy 2 seeds aint bad.. if anything its good. =) u got sum nice lookin buds... and u get a couple free seeds out of it as well. =)


will buds have seeds in them even though they were not pollinated? I never got any seeds out of any of my females


----------



## krozone (Jul 2, 2010)

I did see a banana a while ago; just one. I pulled it off; must have done the deed. :>


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello I am trying to order seeds from Nirvana and it keeps sayin I must enable cookies on my Internet Explorer and I keep doin what it tells me but it still dosent work?? Has anyone else experianced this or can someone help me out thanks.


----------



## husalife (Jul 4, 2010)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> Hello I am trying to order seeds from Nirvana and it keeps sayin I must enable cookies on my Internet Explorer and I keep doin what it tells me but it still dosent work?? Has anyone else experianced this or can someone help me out thanks.


go to google and download Firefox.. it is kinda like internet explorer only better lol


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Jul 4, 2010)

husalife said:


> go to google and download Firefox.. it is kinda like internet explorer only better lol


Your a live saver bro thanks +rep WW on sale today lol.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 4, 2010)

yeaa firefox is wayyyy better. =)


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 4, 2010)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> will buds have seeds in them even though they were not pollinated? I never got any seeds out of any of my females


no. only the buds that are pollinated will have seeds.. you can actually harvest pollen from a make plant... store it in a pill bottle... and then wen u have a female plant.. u cant get a small paintbrush and pain sum pollen on sum of the lower buds.. and only those lower buds will have seeds. =)


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Jul 4, 2010)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> Your a live saver bro thanks +rep WW on sale today lol.


Scratch that Blackjacks on sale not WW lol


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Jul 4, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> no. only the buds that are pollinated will have seeds.. you can actually harvest pollen from a make plant... store it in a pill bottle... and then wen u have a female plant.. u cant get a small paintbrush and pain sum pollen on sum of the lower buds.. and only those lower buds will have seeds. =)


Ya I'm gonna be all over that I just ordered 10 reg WW and Blackberry I'm deffinitly gonna try it


----------



## sonar (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey did you guys get the Nirvana Newsletter? Until midnight (their time) on July 11, you can get as many packs of regular or feminized Urban Poison as you want half price! You just gotta put the discount code *vuvuzela* in at checkout.

I guess it hasn't been selling well or something. They say it's an amazing strain and want more people to try it out, they only have 2 reviews for it.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Jul 4, 2010)

sonar said:


> Hey did you guys get the Nirvana Newsletter? Until midnight (their time) on July 11, you can get as many packs of regular or feminized Urban Poison as you want half price! You just gotta put the discount code *vuvuzela* in at checkout.
> 
> I guess it hasn't been selling well or something. They say it's an amazing strain and want more people to try it out, they only have 2 reviews for it.


I was gonna get some too, It's a sativia that finishes in 8 weeks if I rember correctly.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Jul 4, 2010)

would anyone happen to have bud shots of blackberry, or some info I should know about this strain?


----------



## kevin (Jul 4, 2010)

i just finished a urban poison grow and it's a damn good smoke. it's a lazy kind of high for me. i abused the hell out of the plants, it was my first hydro grow. my all time favorite from nirvana is the papaya and i've got 2 of those young ladies vegging right now.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 5, 2010)

i've always wanted to see/hear how urban poison grew.. never heard of any1 growin it b4. u got any pics from it? i'd love to see it. and any purple in it?


----------



## Manosapien (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice Buds!


----------



## BigL3371 (Jul 5, 2010)

hey guys...quick update...i already harvested and i am now in the curing stage...i have my buds in a high times jar...here are some pics from my harvest...for a first grow...i only yeilded 20 grams...but i'm proud because i did it!


----------



## biscuitkid (Jul 6, 2010)

blue mystic autoflower is on its way oh yeahhhhhhhhhhh "kool-aid man style"


----------



## krozone (Jul 6, 2010)

Here's one of my two Blue Mystic ladies; this one in the AeroGarden, 7 days before I chop her down. 

Note: I have been feeding only Distilled water and molasses to this plant. (Yes, Molasses in the AeroGarden) No problem so far. :> *Distilled water & Molasses for the last week or so..*


----------



## biscuitkid (Jul 7, 2010)

damn thats wild i had an aerogarden awhile back but i broke one of the lights and i just threw it out i still got the res what do you think about the blue mystic auto?


----------



## krozone (Jul 7, 2010)

I received a few Auto's from my last order w/Attitude. I've not seen any of the new Nirvana Auto's finished yet; looking forward to it!


----------



## husalife (Jul 7, 2010)

My Nirvan Auto White Widow is looking wonderful, It is up to about 9 inches tall 31 days from seed and still no sign of sex but looking beautiful.


----------



## nailz92002 (Jul 7, 2010)

My Nirvana Blackberry and Nirvana White Widow are in full Veg mode right now. I put my Orange Bud and Blackberry seedlings into an aeroponic cloner bucket. I did this because the DWC I had them was in attacked by green algae. The seedlings were being choked out and competing with the green algae for Nutes . But It was taken care of. I also moved 1 orange bud plant into the flower room. It will be my proof of concept plant, while the Blackberry and White Widow veg out more. I don't know the sex of the Orange Bud but ill be finding out real soon hopefully. If you wanna check them out click the link down below next to my sig. 

Peace and positive energy to you


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Jul 7, 2010)

nailz92002 said:


> My Nirvana Blackberry and Nirvana White Widow are in full Veg mode right now. I put my Orange Bud and Blackberry seedlings into an aeroponic cloner bucket. I did this because the DWC I had them was in attacked by green algae. The seedlings were being choked out and competing with the green algae for Nutes . But It was taken care of. I also moved 1 orange bud plant into the flower room. It will be my proof of concept plant, while the Blackberry and White Widow veg out more. I don't know the sex of the Orange Bud but ill be finding out real soon hopefully. If you wanna check them out click the link down below next to my sig.
> 
> Peace and positive energy to you


Can you post some pics of the Blackberry and White Widow


----------



## nailz92002 (Jul 7, 2010)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> Can you post some pics of the Blackberry and White Widow


Sure I can, They are both about 1 foot tall. The blackberry is really bushing out which is great news for me which will mean I can take many clones from her in the near future once she grows some more. I just changed the res out today and she has grown some nice healthy white roots. I am really enjoying this grow. Here are the pics.

The yellow leaf tips are due to nute burn. I increased the nutes to full veg mode when I transplanted them into their 5gal buckets. That was 2 weeks ago. She has since recovered from the nute burn and is growing quite well. The white widow had a light fixture fall on her . She has since rebounded and is restarted growing again. 

Peace and positive energy to you.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Jul 8, 2010)

nailz92002 said:


> Sure I can, They are both about 1 foot tall. The blackberry is really bushing out which is great news for me which will mean I can take many clones from her in the near future once she grows some more. I just changed the res out today and she has grown some nice healthy white roots. I am really enjoying this grow. Here are the pics.
> 
> The yellow leaf tips are due to nute burn. I increased the nutes to full veg mode when I transplanted them into their 5gal buckets. That was 2 weeks ago. She has since recovered from the nute burn and is growing quite well. The white widow had a light fixture fall on her . She has since rebounded and is restarted growing again.
> 
> Peace and positive energy to you.


I cant wait until my WW and BB get here they were sent out on tues, I will be doing a soil grow with Fox Farm Happy Frog. I still need to upgrade my pots (only 2 gallon) and I'm working on getting another 400 watt light. What lighting are you using, and how long do you plan on growing these bad boys?


----------



## nailz92002 (Jul 8, 2010)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> I cant wait until my WW and BB get here they were sent out on tues, I will be doing a soil grow with Fox Farm Happy Frog. I still need to upgrade my pots (only 2 gallon) and I'm working on getting another 400 watt light. What lighting are you using, and how long do you plan on growing these bad boys?


I am using a T5 6bulb 6500K florescent tube light fixture for vegging and mothers. For the flowering tent I have a 600watt HPS.

I plan on taking clones for as long as my mothers allow. Then when she is looking sparse and I've had the opportunity to sample some clones from her then Ill throw her into flower. If it was amazing smoke then ill take a really strong clone and make it a mother. That would in fact keep the strain going. It really depends on how much I enjoy the smoke. 

Peace and positive energy to you


----------



## cavebaby (Jul 8, 2010)

My Ice was shipped tuesday, cant wait.


----------



## redacid25 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice looking plants but to bad nirvana didn't have more strains Ive grow white widow northern lights.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Jul 9, 2010)

cavebaby said:


> My Ice was shipped tuesday, cant wait.


how long are ya planning on growing them and what lighting are ya using?


----------



## cavebaby (Jul 9, 2010)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> how long are ya planning on growing them and what lighting are ya using?


If they get here soon I think im just going to germ them and put them outside.

They will have approx 4 months till the first hard frost


----------



## SirPsycho (Jul 9, 2010)

here i got some chrystal from nirvana.
i think that's a dumb name, it should
be called white lights(that's what i
call them). anyways....here they are
in the middle of week 2.
View attachment 1035047View attachment 1035048
I use flora nova nutes, 400w hps in a 4x2x5 tent
with a hydroponic drip system.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Jul 9, 2010)

A quick question my order was sent out on tuesday and on my Nirvana account it said in transit now it says shipped... does shipped mean it's arrived, ya see I have a p.o box and I dont go pick up the mail to offen since the post office is about 15 mins away I dont wanna keep having to go there to check, will it say arrived on my account or does that what shipped means?


----------



## krozone (Jul 10, 2010)

No. That means that it's in transit. it's still on it's way!


:>


----------



## mydixiewrecked (Jul 10, 2010)

ordered some ww, got it here in cali in about 4`days. already germing.


----------



## HarvesterOfBud (Jul 10, 2010)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> A quick question my order was sent out on tuesday and on my Nirvana account it said in transit now it says shipped... does shipped mean it's arrived, ya see I have a p.o box and I dont go pick up the mail to offen since the post office is about 15 mins away I dont wanna keep having to go there to check, will it say arrived on my account or does that what shipped means?


 
In transit means they are processing or packaging the order, shipped means they've shipped it...you won't get a "delivered" message...it'll just show up in your mailbox soon


----------



## nailz92002 (Jul 21, 2010)

What's going on fellow Nirvana fans! My mother plants are doing excellent(Nirvana's White Widow, and Blackberry). They are 2 months old now and are both a foot tall. Next week I'll be taking clones. Here are some pics. Check out my journal (link is by my sig down below). I have a full write up on the plants there.

Peace and Positive energy.


----------



## burn1jmd (Jul 23, 2010)

i got master kush,swiss cheese,and papaya going all feminized seeds from nirvana.just started 3rd week of flowering and they are doing awesome.im using a 2by 4 grow tent with a sun master 600watt conversion system ie m.h and h.p.s combo instead of 2 lights just 1.using fox farm grow big,tiger bloom,bi bloom with 3 part suplements also fox farm with great white root stimulator and a few drops super thrive.i also have 2 master kush and 1 swiss cheese outside that are also doing great.im going to try putting up pics soon need to figure out how.wish me luck only 45 days to go


----------



## sonar (Jul 23, 2010)

burn1jmd said:


> i got master kush,swiss cheese,and papaya going all feminized seeds from nirvana.just started 3rd week of flowering and they are doing awesome.im using a 2by 4 grow tent with a sun master 600watt conversion system ie m.h and h.p.s combo instead of 2 lights just 1.using fox farm grow big,tiger bloom,bi bloom with 3 part suplements also fox farm with great white root stimulator and a few drops super thrive.i also have 2 master kush and 1 swiss cheese outside that are also doing great.im going to try putting up pics soon need to figure out how.wish me luck only 45 days to go


Nice. When you do throw them up on this thread or post the link here. I'm sure we'd all love to see them. I'm especially interested in the swiss cheese.


----------



## rootsorganic (Jul 24, 2010)

I have some wonderwoman outdoors.They started off slow but now they seem to be goin good.There about 3ft tall with a x-mas tree pattern,and huge fan leaves.


----------



## WolfScott (Jul 24, 2010)

I got a wonder women scrog indoors! 3 weeks into flowering, and she is starting to look real nice! A very pleasant smell too, I can't wait!

I also just started 4 Feminized seeds 1x Papaya 1x Full Moon 1x White Widow & 1x Super Skunk! 

And I have 1x Feminized Aurora Indica Outdoor scrog going, and 2x Super skunk clones, and a supper cropped Super Skunk plant outdoors as well!


----------



## pmpknhd79 (Jul 25, 2010)

i am currently growing (1) AK48 and (1) Bubblicious from seed. AK48 went into the flower chamber (3) weeks before Bubblicious. i took a clone from the Bubba to later use as a mother. 


in a 2x4x5 grow tent with an ebb & flo Turbogarden.
use botanicare cns17 commercial nutes
vent with a 170cfm inline connected to 4lb carbon filter
supply CO2 via sentinel regulator-control environment with CAP Air-3 (which controls temp, humidity, and co2)
the photos i am including show AK48 on the left--then in decending order:AK48~Bubblicious~Bubblicious Clone.

peace and love,
ChroNic


----------



## brianbertz (Jul 25, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> Hay you!! lol Is this your thread...for real.....and you left out Quote "Nirvana's most potent Indica strain" Aurora Indica! Well you should be ashamed of your self.... I see you got the White Widow on the top of the list!!! It should have been alphabetically with the Aurora on the top of the list and White Widow On the bottom LOL ...... just messing with ya!
> 
> Aurora Indica Is my favorite Nirvana strain so far, but who am I to judge I've only grew Aurora Indica so far and she is not even done yet!! lol This is a pic of her though and she is for sure the best most potent plant I've ever grew!


WTF?? are those plants all coming from the same pot??? i have never seen something like that before... is that just 1 plant?


----------



## WolfScott (Jul 25, 2010)

brianbertz said:


> WTF?? are those plants all coming from the same pot??? i have never seen something like that before... is that just 1 plant?


Yes just one plant! I'll get about 1/4 LB Dry weight. It is called a scrog Style grow!


----------



## SysKonfig (Jul 25, 2010)

Tomorrow I am going to purchase 5 Wonder Woman seeds and 5 of of something else, I am undecided still. I am thinking maybe Papaya. But I have plenty of space, especially vertical. I hear Papaya grows real short. If it's too short it might not get enough light. I was also considering Bubalicious. What should I get as my other 5 seeds, someone sell me on a strain.

Also I need 4 out of 5 seeds (from both strains) to germinate. So 80%. What kind of germination rates do you guys get with Nirvana seeds?


----------



## pmpknhd79 (Jul 25, 2010)

SysKonfig said:


> Tomorrow I am going to purchase 5 Wonder Woman seeds and 5 of of something else, I am undecided still. I am thinking maybe Papaya. But I have plenty of space, especially vertical. I hear Papaya grows real short. If it's too short it might not get enough light. I was also considering Bubalicious. What should I get as my other 5 seeds, someone sell me on a strain.
> 
> Also I need 4 out of 5 seeds (from both strains) to germinate. So 80%. What kind of germination rates do you guys get with Nirvana seeds?


 
i had 100% germination success with AK48 and bubblicious. i definately think bubblicious is a good choice, its a personal favorite. you may get different phenos but they all smell sweet~bubblegum-sugar-berry-flowery. grown together bubblicious was bigger and stronger than AK48. bubblicious takes about 2 weeks longer than AK48. 

hope this helps

ChroNic


----------



## SysKonfig (Jul 25, 2010)

pmpknhd79 said:


> i had 100% germination success with AK48 and bubblicious. i definately think bubblicious is a good choice, its a personal favorite. you may get different phenos but they all smell sweet~bubblegum-sugar-berry-flowery. grown together bubblicious was bigger and stronger than AK48. bubblicious takes about 2 weeks longer than AK48.
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> ChroNic


Just curious what kind of yeild did you see with the bubblicious?


----------



## chris chronic (Jul 26, 2010)

nice!  lookin good !


----------



## pmpknhd79 (Jul 26, 2010)

SysKonfig said:


> Just curious what kind of yeild did you see with the bubblicious?


its important for u to know my set-up before i answer.

12/12 from seed
topped

turbogarden ebb&flo with small 5" pots
botanicare cns17 grow, bloom, and ripe
co2 injection system

also i harvested a week or two early

with that said i got 3.2 oz dry weight

not saying your results will be the same but i was very impressed and it was my 1st time using my set-up. bubblicious was more tollerant to ph changes and nutrient toxicity than the AK48

damn i should work for nirvana selling their strains. although the plants do a pretty good job of selling themselves. hope this helped. if u have any other questions feel free to ask. i love discussing mj

ChroNic


----------



## husalife (Jul 26, 2010)

My AK-48 is as tall as me, its home is a 5 gal bucket with pro mix / Soil and TechnaFlora nutes.

I just added pics of all my nirvana strains, check it out in my link in sig.


----------



## WolfScott (Jul 26, 2010)

SysKonfig said:


> Tomorrow I am going to purchase 5 Wonder Woman seeds and 5 of of something else, I am undecided still. I am thinking maybe Papaya. But I have plenty of space, especially vertical. I hear Papaya grows real short. If it's too short it might not get enough light. I was also considering Bubalicious. What should I get as my other 5 seeds, someone sell me on a strain.
> 
> Also I need 4 out of 5 seeds (from both strains) to germinate. So 80%. What kind of germination rates do you guys get with Nirvana seeds?


I say Aurora Indica! That is the best smoke I've ever had!


----------



## mfdiamond (Jul 26, 2010)

4/5 of my short riders germ'd, here they are day 49. My next grow will be ak48!


----------



## WolfScott (Jul 26, 2010)

mfdiamond said:


> 4/5 of my short riders germ'd, here they are day 49. My next grow will be ak48!


that is a really nice looking bud you got there under your arm! Almost looks like a cat! LOL A real nice looking group of plants you got there!


----------



## brianbertz (Jul 27, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> Yes just one plant! I'll get about 1/4 LB Dry weight. It is called a scrog Style grow!


damn i wanna try that. lol i hope there is a thread on how to do it on here.


----------



## mfdiamond (Jul 28, 2010)

Anybody have experience with AK48 its gonna be my next grow! anyone have experience with scrog style with AK48?


----------



## husalife (Jul 28, 2010)

mfdiamond said:


> Anybody have experience with AK48 its gonna be my next grow! anyone have experience with scrog style with AK48?


I have an AK-48 going right now, in a 5 gallon bucket outdoors. Pro mix and soil, BC nutes. Just added pics a day or so ago check them out

in my sig. All Nirvana Strains.


----------



## Bonker lights (Jul 30, 2010)

heres an auto northern lights two weeks into flower, wich is 7inch tall cause had a few problems first time growing lol.... and the other is auto blue mystic wich has been amazing broke soil within 24hours here she is day 14.... both strains were off NIVANA great website will be buying again any thourt on the jock horror or maybe bubbleicious not to sure.... please leave thorts and comment


----------



## SirTitanium (Aug 2, 2010)

*WolfScott*, or anyone, how long did your cash take to get to Nirvana?


----------



## pmpknhd79 (Aug 2, 2010)

SirTitanium said:


> *WolfScott*, or anyone, how long did your cash take to get to Nirvana?


immediately if everything checks out with my cc info


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 2, 2010)

pmpknhd79 said:


> immediately if everything checks out with my cc info


i think hes tlakin about mailing money there.. i've never mailed money. i've always used credit cards.. for the future.. they do have pre-paid credit cards that ui can use on their site so that u can do the transaction immedietly.. saves alotta time.. im not 100% sure how long it taqkes.. but i think around 2 weeks for most ppl.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Aug 2, 2010)

Has anyone had there seeds delivered to a post office box? where do you put your po box number in shipping info?


----------



## WolfScott (Aug 2, 2010)

I sent cash in a brown envelope! I told the lady at the post office i wanted it send the cheapest way possible! It got there in under two weeks, it was less than three weeks when i received my package! Also another time I used a Credit Card and I think My package arrived in just over a week! Good luck to you I highly recommend Aurora Indica! I loved it so much I named my new puppy Aurora!! All the pics are of an Aurora Indica plant I have out side! Looking good!


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Aug 2, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> I sent cash in a brown envelope! I told the lady at the post office i wanted it send the cheapest way possible! It got there in under two weeks, it was less than three weeks when i received my package! Also another time I used a Credit Card and I think My package arrived in just over a week! Good luck to you I highly recommend Aurora Indica! I loved it so much I named my new puppy Aurora!! All the pics are of an Aurora Indica plant I have out side! Looking good!


ya I am just wondering where to put my PO box number in the shipping info?


----------



## tingpoon (Aug 2, 2010)

this is a great thread. anyone growing out white rhino now?




hands down my favorite nirvana strain, so much so that i've been curing some in a mason jar for a couple months.


----------



## Lowphat (Aug 2, 2010)

Little over 3 weeks ago I started growing 3 Bubblelicious,1 White Castle and 1 Master Kush all from Nirvana seeds.So far so good....

I thought the shipping was fast.Got my seeds in 5 business days to the U.S. 


Check out my journal if you'd like.


Peace

Low View attachment 1077244


----------



## Sixpenny (Aug 2, 2010)

That Aurora looks nice!!! I think i'm gonna have to get me sum.


----------



## unity455 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im growing Black Jack and Raspberry Cough right now, I got 10 seeds all 10 germd in no shit 24 hrs in rockwool cubes. The picks are of week 3 of flower
View attachment 1077342View attachment 1077343View attachment 1077344


----------



## hittsfromthebong420 (Aug 2, 2010)

under 250hps 18/6 ff nutes 5gal smartpots they are a bit nute burn but will pull thru dont have pics of the burn will post later


----------



## SirTitanium (Aug 3, 2010)

> i think he's talkin' about mailing money there. . .
> -chb444220


Yes, yes I was. So two weeks is the common experience for people around these parts. But don't they take pre-paid cards? Green Dot Prepaid VISA, I'm assuming. Do I assume correctly?


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 3, 2010)

From Nirvana I have short rider, Full moon, and Bubblicious going right now. I have 2 other strains that aren't nirvana. I only have pics of the short rider and full moon, bubble is still to fresh...
Okay, they didn't load in order, first one and third one are 2 diffrent short rider pheno's I'm going to be stabalizing and the middle is my full moon thats part of my outdoor stealth grow...all my short riders regardless of pheno autoflowered and most were girls, same thing with my short stuff auto assassins...


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 3, 2010)

yes, you can pay with prepaid at most seed shops, nirvana and attitude included...


SirTitanium said:


> Yes, yes I was. So two weeks is the common experience for people around these parts. But don't they take pre-paid cards? Green Dot Prepaid VISA, I'm assuming. Do I assume correctly?


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 3, 2010)

SirTitanium said:


> Yes, yes I was. So two weeks is the common experience for people around these parts. But don't they take pre-paid cards? Green Dot Prepaid VISA, I'm assuming. Do I assume correctly?



yup yup. thats wat most ppl do instead of sending cash... cuz it works instantly.. adn then ur order comes in about 7 days.. sumtimes less.. they ship out on tuesdays and fridays. soo just keep that in mind for next time.. wat did u end up gettin for seeds??


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Aug 3, 2010)

I've only tried one Nirvana seed type - "Hawaii Maui Waui" and I'd definately have it again coz its not TOO strong but it does the job nicely...SERIOUSLY thinking about seeding one just to see if I get some (and I think they may be starting to phase them out - I've been smoking for 2 years and already lost my fave strain recently I've found out...not having it happen to this stuff as well!)


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Aug 3, 2010)

Has everybody tried out Nirvana's new website. They're finally done with the points system and everything. You can post your Nirvana grow journals on Nirvana now.


----------



## WolfScott (Aug 3, 2010)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> ya I am just wondering where to put my PO box number in the shipping info?


don't know I've always had them sent to a friends house!


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 3, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> don't know I've always had them sent to a friends house!


 I wouldn't go through the effort, just someone else involved that doesn't need to be. as far as I can figure people don't get busted for ordering seeds, worse thing that happens is customs snatches them up and sends you a letter. As such, not much point in going all 007 with it, j.ust put your add and get on...


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 3, 2010)

unity455 said:


> Im growing Black Jack and Raspberry Cough right now, I got 10 seeds all 10 germd in no shit 24 hrs in rockwool cubes. The picks are of week 3 of flower
> View attachment 1077342View attachment 1077343View attachment 1077344


 Raspberry cough doesn't by some miracle taste even a hint bit like rasberries, does it?


----------



## caesar5000 (Aug 3, 2010)

hi every one new to this sight nirvana is the only seed cop i uses and there is very little differences in the strains iv tried ice,white w,master kush,ak48,bubblelicious the ak48 is the only one with a different phenom all the rest when grown in bulk are the same


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Aug 3, 2010)

caesar5000 said:


> hi every one new to this sight nirvana is the only seed cop i uses and there is very little differences in the strains iv tried ice,white w,master kush,ak48,bubblelicious the ak48 is the only one with a different phenom all the rest when grown in bulk are the same


what is this kid like 12. lol


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 4, 2010)

The sim's Bob Newbie said:


> I've only tried one Nirvana seed type - "Hawaii Maui Waui" and I'd definately have it again coz its not TOO strong but it does the job nicely...SERIOUSLY thinking about seeding one just to see if I get some (and I think they may be starting to phase them out - I've been smoking for 2 years and already lost my fave strain recently I've found out...not having it happen to this stuff as well!)


never tried the maui waui... did u grow it indoors or outdoors.. ive wanted 2 try it.. but i cant really grow outdoors.. only indoors.. and u kno wat u can do.. u can write Nirvana.. and ask them (in the help desk) ask them if they plan on gettin rid of the strain anytime soon.. im sure they'll tell u if they are or not.. deff try seeding it.. even if u breed it with another strain... its better to have a new strain with "some" of the maui waui genetics ya know?? if u need any help breeding.. lemme know.. i have a great thread that will help u.. even is u onlt want like 10-20 seeds or w.e... u can pollinate just s few lower buds..


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Aug 4, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> never tried the maui waui... did u grow it indoors or outdoors.. ive wanted 2 try it.. but i cant really grow outdoors.. only indoors.. and u kno wat u can do.. u can write Nirvana.. and ask them (in the help desk) ask them if they plan on gettin rid of the strain anytime soon.. im sure they'll tell u if they are or not.. deff try seeding it.. even if u breed it with another strain... its better to have a new strain with "some" of the maui waui genetics ya know?? if u need any help breeding.. lemme know.. i have a great thread that will help u.. even is u onlt want like 10-20 seeds or w.e... u can pollinate just s few lower buds..


I did it indoors (outside's too risky...) - think I'll just stick a couple in the cupboard and stick a fan on them...may do something else as well but I'm not sure what yet...


----------



## 9867mike777 (Aug 4, 2010)

Nirvana White Widow is a good producer that will take a beating and still produce. It even produces decent yield from cheap CFL grows. It can take lots of stress and never hermie. All around a great high and an easy grow. It can take awhile to fully finish, so that is a negative. Smell isn't too bad, mainly smells directly after watering. There is a reason this strain has been talked about year after year. It has the classic hybrid double hit high. First it hits you with a nice social cerebral high. A minute or two later, the indica body punch kicks in.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 4, 2010)

9867mike777 said:


> Nirvana White Widow is a good producer that will take a beating and still produce. It even produces decent yield from cheap CFL grows. It can take lots of stress and never hermie. All around a great high and an easy grow. It can take awhile to fully finish, so that is a negative. Smell isn't too bad, mainly smells directly after watering. There is a reason this strain has been talked about year after year. It has the classic hybrid double hit high. First it hits you with a nice social cerebral high. A minute or two later, the indica body punch kicks in.


yeaa man.. i agree with the white widow. ive grow it a few times indoors.. with just CFL's... and got over 3 ounces DRY both times. =) if u look at my avatar pic... that is nirvanas white widow.. grown under just CFL's... that one produced 3.15 ounces dry. =) smell wasnt bad at all. deff a favorite.. mine finished in 8.5 weeks. =)


----------



## sniffer (Aug 4, 2010)

i have 2 w/w from nirvana going right now , about 3 weeks into 12/12 .
so you guys say it has a decent buzz and is done around 9 weeks ?


----------



## WolfScott (Aug 4, 2010)

9867mike777 said:


> Nirvana White Widow is a good producer that will take a beating and still produce. It even produces decent yield from cheap CFL grows. It can take lots of stress and never hermie. All around a great high and an easy grow. It can take awhile to fully finish, so that is a negative. Smell isn't too bad, mainly smells directly after watering. There is a reason this strain has been talked about year after year. It has the classic hybrid double hit high. First it hits you with a nice social cerebral high. A minute or two later, the indica body punch kicks in.


i cant wait only about 3 months left to go! lol Looks like i have to wait though! hahah


----------



## tingpoon (Aug 4, 2010)

i was interested in the white castle....anybody grow this out?




its a white widow ice cross.


----------



## Lowphat (Aug 4, 2010)

tingpoon said:


> i was interested in the white castle....anybody grow this out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never grown it out.But I am growing it now...25 days of veg. 400W MH

The White castle is in the front row on the left.




Peace 

Low


----------



## nailz92002 (Aug 4, 2010)

9867mike777 said:


> Nirvana White Widow is a good producer that will take a beating and still produce. It even produces decent yield from cheap CFL grows. It can take lots of stress and never hermie. All around a great high and an easy grow. It can take awhile to fully finish, so that is a negative. Smell isn't too bad, mainly smells directly after watering. There is a reason this strain has been talked about year after year. It has the classic hybrid double hit high. First it hits you with a nice social cerebral high. A minute or two later, the indica body punch kicks in.



I totally agree with this guy. I am vegging my White Widow mother under a 6 bulb T5 florescent light fixture along with a Blackberry mother. Both from Nirvana. My last grow was AK-48 from Nirvana. That strain is awesome, and the plant is a real trooper. Great strain for beginners and veterans alike. 

A month ago my light fixture fell on my white widow mother plant. It didn't flatten her but it did cut half of her growth off. She was barely a month old and 3 of her biggest fan leaves had been cut off. I was so pissed. I thought I might lose her. I didn't after all and here is a picture of her now.

Peace and positive energy to you


----------



## cushpak (Aug 4, 2010)

So far tried PPP and Jock HOrror. THe Jack(or Jock) is the Bees knees! 
I'm starting some Ak-48's now hopin for some cherrys....


----------



## 1gamma45 (Aug 5, 2010)

Update from white widow and white caslte grow. These are nivana seeds. The white widow was fem seeds. I germed 3 1 was a male. The white caslte I got normal seeds I gemed 5 1 never came germed. 1 germed but never came up. 1 came up but didnt look right so I tossed it and 1 was a male.


So currently I have 2 white widow and 1 white castle fem they have been in flowering now for 2 and 1/2 weeks enjoy.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 5, 2010)

sniffer said:


> i have 2 w/w from nirvana going right now , about 3 weeks into 12/12 .
> so you guys say it has a decent buzz and is done around 9 weeks ?


yeaa its deff got a nice buzz man.. my favorite strain so far. =) and yeaa 8-9 weeks.. sum r done at 10.. it depends on wether its leanin more toward the sativa or indica side.



tingpoon said:


> i was interested in the white castle....anybody grow this out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was gonna say i knbo sum1 on here has grown it.. and then gama posted. lol. hes grown it b4 im pretty sure.



1gamma45 said:


> Update from white widow and white caslte grow. These are nivana seeds. The white widow was fem seeds. I germed 3 1 was a male. The white caslte I got normal seeds I gemed 5 1 never came germed. 1 germed but never came up. 1 came up but didnt look right so I tossed it and 1 was a male.
> 
> 
> So currently I have 2 white widow and 1 white castle fem they have been in flowering now for 2 and 1/2 weeks enjoy.


keep it up man. =)


----------



## 1gamma45 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yup over in the CFL section is a fulll log from gremed to today under gowing slow so I kicked it up a few. Shows all the lights I am using with pics and everything. Check it out I update ateast once a week.


----------



## SysKonfig (Aug 5, 2010)

How long does it usually take for seeds to get to the states from Nirvana? I have a pretty decent sized grow room just sitting empty while I wait for my seeds.


----------



## Lowphat (Aug 5, 2010)

SysKonfig said:


> How long does it usually take for seeds to get to the states from Nirvana? I have a pretty decent sized grow room just sitting empty while I wait for my seeds.


Only took 5 business days to get to me.


----------



## SysKonfig (Aug 5, 2010)

Today was business day #5 and it didn't come today. Hopefully tomorrow. It's good to hear that they _usually_ come quick, I may sleep better tonight. Thanks


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 5, 2010)

SysKonfig said:


> How long does it usually take for seeds to get to the states from Nirvana? I have a pretty decent sized grow room just sitting empty while I wait for my seeds.


once it sais its shipped. it takes about a week. took like 8 days for me on the east coast


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 5, 2010)

yeaa im sure it will be there any day man. =)


----------



## SysKonfig (Aug 6, 2010)

I got my order today. It took 7 days from being shipped, 8 days from the order itself. Not too bad. Sadly my order was slightly mixed up. Instead of 5 fem WoWo and 5 fem Bubalicious, I got the 5 fem WoWo but got 10 NON-fem Bubalicious. Kinda a bummer since I can legally only have so many plants regardless of their sex. So now I have two options, grow more plants than my legal limit and pick out all the males when they're old enough bringing me down closer to my limit. Or grow my legal limit, and when I pick out the males I'll be under my legal limit. I did put in a support ticket, but I'm not expecting a lot. But if they do go above and beyond to remedy this, Nirvana will have most likely made a life-long customer.


----------



## Lowphat (Aug 6, 2010)

Glad to hear you got them.Sorry to hear about their mistake.
I've read somewhere that Nirvana is good with correcting mistakes.
Let us know if they do anything for you.

Peace

Low


----------



## SysKonfig (Aug 6, 2010)

I will do just that lowphat. Also I noticed while germinating the seeds, these seeds look very unimpressive. They were very small (similar in size to the premature little white seeds you get in bag weed. Maybe slightly bigger.). They were a light brown color with very little other color or patterns. I am trying not to judge a book by it's cover, as I have seen beautiful weed grown from ugly looking seeds. But I am curious do their seeds always look like this? This is my first time buying seeds from anyone.


----------



## Lowphat (Aug 6, 2010)

*https://www.rollitup.org/members/syskonfig-271777.html*Syskonfig....It was my first time buying seeds also. Some of mine looked a little small,I actually used the smallest of the bunch to start my grow. I thought maybe if the small ones didn't germ,I could get a hold of Nirvana and complain quicker...LoL.But I've had no problems and my plants look good.This is my first grow,check out my signature link.

Good Luck with your grow.View attachment 1084532


Here are some pics of the seeds I have leftover for future grows..

Peace 

Low


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 6, 2010)

SysKonfig said:


> I will do just that lowphat. Also I noticed while germinating the seeds, these seeds look very unimpressive. They were very small (similar in size to the premature little white seeds you get in bag weed. Maybe slightly bigger.). They were a light brown color with very little other color or patterns. I am trying not to judge a book by it's cover, as I have seen beautiful weed grown from ugly looking seeds. But I am curious do their seeds always look like this? This is my first time buying seeds from anyone.


heyy man. yeaa deff send a ticker.. it may take a few days for there to ber a reply.. since Alice is the only customer service rep.. but they are really really great above cust. service. i dont wanna gaurentee anything obviously... cuz i cant.. but im pretty sure they will gladly re-send u ur 5 fem bubbleicious with no questions asked. they are really good to their customers...

and as far as the size of the seeds... dont worry bout that either.. for w.e. reason.. their seeds are always really small like that.... i have no idea why?? lol. but they are. but i never had a problem with them. =) if u check out my journal.. youll see my super skunk i got growin.. its HUGE.. very very bushy.. and the seed it grew from was tiny.. adn very lightly colored.. i was kinda worried at 1st.. but it turned out great. adn all my WW seeds were tiny as well... adn they grew to be sum beautiful 3+ (dry) ounce producing monsters!!! lol. soo u should have nothin 2 worry about.. but yeaa deff let us kno wat Alice sais.. im sure she will re-send u ur order no questions asked. =)


----------



## sonar (Aug 6, 2010)

Seems like a lot of ppl have been getting small or immature seeds lately, but I've germed small seeds like that a few times before with no problems. The fem Northern Light seeds I got from them a few months back were huge. I germed 2 for my outdoor grow, but only have one left standing and is just starting to flower for me. The other one was eaten by animals shortly after I took it out. It's looking good, but I have to admit it is probably my least favorite plant. It has a lot of mutant, shriveled leaves. I think it might be from heat stress or something. In their defense, NL isn't listed as an outdoor plant so can't really blame them. The early flowers look really strange too. I'm worried it might end up going hermie on me which wouldn't be good since I have another plant right next to it. Here's a pic. It was FIMed which gave me 3 tops and is also slightly LSTed.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 7, 2010)

nice lookin plant man. =) and yeaa like i said all the seeds i've ever boughten from Nirvana have been small.. adn some have been really light in color too.. but the super skunk that i have groin now is fucking HUMONGOUS!! lol. and that came from a tiny grayish seed.. the taproot chot out in like 36 hrs. went in the dirt. adn popped up in about 1 day.. guess bigger isnt always better.. (in this case anyways)


----------



## sonar (Aug 7, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> nice lookin plant man. =) and yeaa like i said all the seeds i've ever boughten from Nirvana have been small.. adn some have been really light in color too.. but the super skunk that i have groin now is fucking HUMONGOUS!! lol. and that came from a tiny grayish seed.. the taproot chot out in like 36 hrs. went in the dirt. adn popped up in about 1 day.. guess bigger isnt always better.. (in this case anyways)


Thanks man. That super skunk is looking really good. I think it would make a great outdoor plant. Think it might go on the short list for next season. How's the smell so far?


----------



## nailz92002 (Aug 8, 2010)

Just checkin in with my fellow Nirvana fans.

My mother plants are well, taking over the veg tent. The white widow is almost 2ft tall (more sativa dominant pheno?) and the Blackberry isn't far behind her either. I took cuttings a week ago from both the White Widow and the Blackberry mothers and they all have vibrant white roots. Those clones should be ready for the flower tent in a few days. Here is some recent pics. Check out my grow the link is by my sig below for a full write up on their progress. 

Peace and positive energy to you all


----------



## l.s.d smoker (Aug 8, 2010)

hi ther. got meself sum ak 48 females abowt 14 days ago frm nirvanao. ther now 11 days old frm seed under a 400w hps.i have got them in secret jardin tent with all the kit dun otha grows b4 just cropt l.s.d frm barnys farm..gooooooooood.... but av never dun a shorter strain. got temperature consistant with these warm days. how long shud i keep the AK48 ON A veg. al tips and pointers will be more than welcome. thanks ..


----------



## deprave (Aug 8, 2010)

just got my first nirvana order, came in a record 4 days to the united states michigan and all of them poped lol can't complain at all - Blue Mystic x10 - NL x10 - Auora Indicia x5

I actually order from overseas all the time and never received something in only 4 business days before

also roughly 130$ total for 25 seeds pretty amazing deal, I never payed so little for seeds before

all seeds put it cup of water germinated within 48 hours..most broke soil and i had seedlings 24 hours later...24 hours later I had 25 seedlings...

So around 200 hours since i pressed "place order" i have all seedlings that I payed for...off to a good start


----------



## indy45 (Aug 8, 2010)

Super skunk grows HUGE outdoors. I use to grow it commercialy in the early nineties. Sensi seeds strain which looks like nirvanas. seven eight feet tall with easily a puond off of each plant the base of the stalk was the size of a base ball bat. I grew in pro-mix watering them with five gallons of water every three days with every other watering being a scoopfull of good ole maricle grow all purpose an two good hits of dutch shultzs 10=60-10 when blooms were showing. The main cola was the size of a mans arm. And water every three days no matter how much it rains water them when it is raining it will use every drop an grow HUGE good luck


----------



## GrammarPolice (Aug 8, 2010)

indy45 said:


> Super skunk grows HUGE outdoors. I use to grow it commercialy in the early nineties. Sensi seeds strain which looks like nirvanas. seven eight feet tall with easily a puond off of each plant the base of the stalk was the size of a base ball bat. I grew in pro-mix watering them with five gallons of water every three days with every other watering being a scoopfull of good ole maricle grow all purpose an two good hits of dutch shultzs 10=60-10 when blooms were showing. The main cola was the size of a mans arm. And water every three days no matter how much it rains water them when it is raining it will use every drop an grow HUGE good luck


Speaking of humongous Nirvana strains.. The first strain I ever got from them was PPP.
Ive been doing clones for almost 2 years now, and it just gets better and better. 

Outdoors..it's a monster. Tall AND bushy... and the node ratio to size is amazing.
The one I have outdoors now is about 6'3 (an inch taller than me) and very wide.

Enclosed is 2 pics.
The first is about a week after I planted my clones in soil, 5 Nirvana strains. Around June 2.
The second picture is from July 28. 

To the far right you can see the Aurora Indica which has grown (oddly) very short from clone.
Its already pre-flowering like mad. Its going to be a donkey dick.

I'll get some more pics when I go out again.


----------



## sonar (Aug 9, 2010)

indy45 said:


> Super skunk grows HUGE outdoors. I use to grow it commercialy in the early nineties. Sensi seeds strain which looks like nirvanas. seven eight feet tall with easily a puond off of each plant the base of the stalk was the size of a base ball bat. I grew in pro-mix watering them with five gallons of water every three days with every other watering being a scoopfull of good ole maricle grow all purpose an two good hits of dutch shultzs 10=60-10 when blooms were showing. The main cola was the size of a mans arm. And water every three days no matter how much it rains water them when it is raining it will use every drop an grow HUGE good luck


You remember when it finishes?


----------



## SysKonfig (Aug 9, 2010)

So Nirvana remedied the situation with my wrong order. I got this response this morning:
Hi (my real name),
We are sorry to hear about the mix up at our packaging department.
We will resend the feminized bubblelicious seeds within a few day. I hope you will receive them safe and sound.
Peace,
Charlie
NIRVANA

The seeds I did get appear to all be germinating. It was kinda a bummer they mixed up my order, but we're all human. All in all I am very happy with Nirvana, I will definitely use them again!


----------



## Lowphat (Aug 9, 2010)

SysKonfig said:


> So Nirvana remedied the situation with my wrong order. I got this response this morning:
> Hi (my real name),
> We are sorry to hear about the mix up at our packaging department.
> We will resend the feminized bubblelicious seeds within a few day. I hope you will receive them safe and sound.
> ...


Glad to hear they made it right for you.

Low


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 9, 2010)

SysKonfig said:


> So Nirvana remedied the situation with my wrong order. I got this response this morning:
> Hi (my real name),
> We are sorry to hear about the mix up at our packaging department.
> We will resend the feminized bubblelicious seeds within a few day. I hope you will receive them safe and sound.
> ...


see.. =) told ya they'd probly re-send ur order without any problems. =) theyre really good about that. thats wierd to see the name charlie... usually its always Alice.. lol. musty have FINALLY got a new rep.


----------



## Killer Bud (Aug 9, 2010)

When ordering from Nirvana do they throw in freebees like other companies or what you pay for is what you get?


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Aug 9, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> see.. =) told ya they'd probly re-send ur order without any problems. =) theyre really good about that. thats wierd to see the name charlie... usually its always Alice.. lol. musty have FINALLY got a new rep.


ya charlie has been the only one to help me out never got a response from alice. lol


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 9, 2010)

Killer Bud said:


> When ordering from Nirvana do they throw in freebees like other companies or what you pay for is what you get?


ehh.. not usually freebies.. once in a while they will. but they usually tell u if they're givin out freebies. they have that "daily sale" where u can get 10 seeds for pretty cheap. u also get points for each purchase. and can eventually get free seeds from those points. sign up for their newletter. they will let u kno ahead of time any specials theyre havin.. but even tho they dont give away free seeds.. the prices are the cheapest around... adn their shipping is only like 10 bucks gaurenteed.. and they get to u in about 1 week... soooo its almost like... the extra money u pay for seeds adn shipping at sayyyy attitude.. you could buy another pack of seeds from nirvana.. adn consider them to be freebies... not sure if that made sense.. lol. im a lil high. but hopefully u get wat im sayin. lol


----------



## Asimon (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey there,

In the past I grew White Widow, Blue Mystic and Papaya.
The papaya was pretty much a 'triple a' smoke but nothing unusual about it.
WW was a delight. I lllove the WW as it was the first true DIY plant i made from seed to bong.
The BM on the other hand... boy oh boy! After curing the buds for an extended period of time - i give you my word - they tasted JUST LIKE a Werther's Original butter candy!

It was funny seeing the faces of friends after they tasted the end result, and after a second or two they all said "OMG! butter candy!!!1"  

-----

This thread really made me miss the good ol' Nirvana brand.
I ordered a week ago a regular NL from them.

After reading fdd's guide on seed production, the spark in my eyes got a 90-0-10 boost  and I decided to make a long run with the NL - going F2 and maybe even F3's.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Aug 10, 2010)

View attachment 1090294Been a min but an update of some buds
View attachment 1090293


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Aug 10, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> View attachment 1090294Been a min but an update of some buds
> View attachment 1090293


what strain?


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Aug 10, 2010)

fullmoon,blackjack


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Aug 10, 2010)

how is the smoke report for those two?


----------



## 1gamma45 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nirvana white widow and white caslte.


----------



## husalife (Aug 10, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> fullmoon,blackjack


Looks like some nice smoke. Good Job bro.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Aug 10, 2010)

@ 3weeks
View attachment 1091449
gotta love nirvana genetics


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 10, 2010)

yeaa that black jack and full moon look fuckin BOMB!!


----------



## 9867mike777 (Aug 10, 2010)

I just got 10 seeds each of Blackjack and Northern Light from Nirvana. Came in about 8 days. Good stealth packaging that is actually useful. Price was right.

I plan on trying for some seeds. So I decided to do seven of each, just to make sure I get what I need. Germination rate was so-so. I think the soil was too wet and some of the cups didn't drain well. I was sloppy. With my White Widow seeds, this doesn't seem to hurt them. But it did affect these seeds. Only four out of seven Blackjack came up. The Northern Light did a little better, five really healthy and one runt. So only one of the NL didn't sprout. It is either my soil and overwatering were the problem, or possibly the seeds were old. A few weeks ago, with my relatively new WW seeds, I got 100% healthy sprouts, even with my over-watering ways.

The good thing is the seedlings look really good. You can sure tell the BJ is more sativa based. The leaves are much thinner than the fat NL. This might be a killer combo grow. I got some T5 stuff to add to my UFO and CFL combo.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Aug 10, 2010)

kinda depends on the pheno you choose from the seeds if you want more indica pick plant that has short,squatier(i know not a word) features.FYI make sure you give them atleast 9 week they love 10wks if your using high watts or 12+ if low wattage


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## 1gamma45 (Aug 18, 2010)

WHite caslte update


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 18, 2010)

1gamma45 said:


> WHite caslte update


thats alotta white hairs. =) lookin good man.


----------



## husalife (Aug 18, 2010)

Just updated with pics of most all my Nirvana Girls check 'em out in my sig. My Northern Lights is gonna have some fatty colas.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 18, 2010)

husalife said:


> Just updated with pics of most all my Nirvana Girls check 'em out in my sig. My Northern Lights is gonna have some fatty colas.


yeaa man i just checked it out right b4 i saw this.


----------



## 1gamma45 (Aug 20, 2010)

These are some funny plants. 2 I toped 1 White castle 1 white widow the WC has 3 nice fat colas and 2 smaller ones the WW has 4 fat colas. The WW I didnt top looks like one Bigass wine bottle all green and white with a Fat white headed cork.


----------



## venacular (Aug 20, 2010)

So here is my Nirvana ice beans. They are kinda small but that doesn't have any performance implications. 48 hours and they were all cracked with a nice little tap on each.

You can also check out my grow journal for a following with pics of their status.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/359598-my-nirvana-ice-journal.html

The order was good from Nirvana. Nothing out of the ordinary and I got them in about 1.5 weeks. Will most likely reorder but that also depends on genetics too.


----------



## tonebonepi (Aug 20, 2010)

I got some blue mystic that didnt turn out well. I told Alice about it in now there sending more mystic and some nypd.


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 20, 2010)

tonebonepi said:


> I got some blue mystic that didnt turn out well. I told Alice about it in now there sending more mystic and some nypd.


was it them or you? Nirvana is awesome for sending you new seeds!!! Most other banks would just tell you to eat shit! I love Nirvana


----------



## yorban (Aug 20, 2010)

if anyone does a norther lights auto grow send me a pm ,,, thanks


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 20, 2010)

yorban said:


> if anyone does a norther lights auto grow send me a pm ,,, thanks


Check here https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/355203-my-first-grow-journal.html


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 21, 2010)

yeaa Nirvana is great wen it comes to customer service.. they have NO problem re-sendin u seeds.. sumtimes with sum xtra's too. and heyy dont worry about the size of the seeds.. every nirvana seed i've planted was tiny as well.. idk why they're so small.. but thye grow sum beautiful plants!! i got sum super skunk im growin right now. its about 4 1/2 weeks into flowering. u can click my signature if u wanna check it out. and yeaa msot seed banks wont even let u write them about growing plants.. like atitude.. if u write them tlakin about growing plants they will not respond. and if u ccontinue to do so. they will ban u from their website.


----------



## Lowphat (Aug 23, 2010)

I had some problems with a few seeds from Nirvana.I contacted them and they're making it right. 
Thought I'd share my correspondence with them. 

My message to them:

"Hello there. I just wanted to notify you of some problems I had using your product. The AUTO Bubblelicious didn't flower automatically with a 18/6photoperiod and had to be induced by using a 12/12 photoperiod after 35 days of vegetative state. It is flowering now after 7 days of 12/12. Also grew one White Castle FEM seed to 35days veg. state, then induced flowering with 12/12 and within a few days it showed to be a male. I have a current grow journal at rollitup.org that you can check out. Here is a link:
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/346858-first-time-grower-opinions-suggestions-11.html
Is there any chance of any replacement seeds?
Thanks for your time.
Low"

Here's their response:

"Hi Low,
We are sorry to hear about your issues with the particular seeds. I will resend you some more bubblelicious and white castle seeds to make up for the loss.
Your grow report looks great. We will be coming soon with a great new feature where you can write your own grow reports, ask questions for experienced growers, post pictures etc etc.
Peace,
Charlie
NIRVANA"

So,I think Nirvana's customer service is great.Just hope the new bubblelicous seeds are auto's.
I didn't even care if they sent me a new FEM White Castle.I figured that a small % of them are gonna turn out male and I got unlucky with 1 seed.
If they didn't send me any replacements,I still would have continued ordering through them.
props to Nirvana


Peace

Low


----------



## 1gamma45 (Aug 24, 2010)

white caslte update.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 24, 2010)

Lowphat said:


> I had some problems with a few seeds from Nirvana.I contacted them and they're making it right.
> Thought I'd share my correspondence with them.
> 
> My message to them:
> ...



good. well im glad they are going to replace your seeds... and knowing nirvana being the way they ware. they eill re-send ur order.. like instead of jsut 1 bubb;icious seed. they will probly send u a 5 pack. and same with the white castle. they did that with my white widow seeds wen they needed to be replaces.


----------



## Lowphat (Aug 28, 2010)

Lowphat said:


> I had some problems with a few seeds from Nirvana.I contacted them and they're making it right.
> Thought I'd share my correspondence with them.
> 
> My message to them:
> ...


*Props to Nirvana *

I received replacement seeds from NIRVANA today.They sent 5 FEM White Castle and 5 FEM Auto Bubblelicous in a small candy tin.I'm very happy with their customer service and would order from them again. 

Thanx Charlie!

Peace
Low​


----------



## sonar (Aug 28, 2010)

In and of themselves, I really don't think seeds really cost all that much. A few plants can produce hundreds if not thousands of seeds. Nevertheless, these problematic autos must be costing them a fortune in shipping alone. I'm a little dissapointed and surprised they didn't stablize the genetics better before distributing them. At least they are making good on it even though you can never get that lost grow time back.

On a positive note, I'm extremely happy with my non auto fem Northern Lights I purchased. Took well to FIMing and LSTing. The 3 colas I got from the FIM look like they are going to be solid bud masses. Although I suspect if I didn't FIM, I would have a similar amount of mass except in 1 large cola rather than 3 mini colas. I'm still glad I did though as I believe the smaller colas will be less prone to mold towards the end. As of now, I would recommend their Northern Lights to anyone. Even after about 3 weeks or so into flowering, there is still practically no odor.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 29, 2010)

Lowphat said:


> *Props to Nirvana *
> 
> I received replacement seeds from NIRVANA today.They sent 5 FEM White Castle and 5 FEM Auto Bubblelicous in a small candy tin.I'm very happy with their customer service and would order from them again.
> 
> ...


=) glad that everything worked out. Nirvana's customer service is great. thats one of their BEST qualities.



sonar said:


> In and of themselves, I really don't think seeds really cost all that much. A few plants can produce hundreds if not thousands of seeds. Nevertheless, these problematic autos must be costing them a fortune in shipping alone. I'm a little dissapointed and surprised they didn't stablize the genetics better before distributing them. At least they are making good on it even though you can never get that lost grow time back.
> 
> On a positive note, I'm extremely happy with my non auto fem Northern Lights I purchased. Took well to FIMing and LSTing. The 3 colas I got from the FIM look like they are going to be solid bud masses. Although I suspect if I didn't FIM, I would have a similar amount of mass except in 1 large cola rather than 3 mini colas. I'm still glad I did though as I believe the smaller colas will be less prone to mold towards the end. As of now, I would recommend their Northern Lights to anyone. Even after about 3 weeks or so into flowering, there is still practically no odor.


i know.. they should have jsut waited 2 stabalize the autos.. but every1 was putin out auto's.. and nirvana was the only 1 that didnt really have any.. beside the shortrider. soo they jsut rushed it... but they will resend u seeds until ur happy.. and like u said.. they get thousands of seeds from a few plants.. since they probly grow outdoors and have the 10 ft plants. lol. soo they have no problem re-sending seeds.. cuz they dont cost shit. =)


----------



## dee520 (Aug 29, 2010)

The WW we had was airy also when using GH growing hydro then we switched to AN and started growing "STRAIGHT BRICKS" of this plant. The plant grew about 4 ft.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 29, 2010)

dee520 said:


> The WW we had was airy also when using GH growing hydro then we switched to AN and started growing "STRAIGHT BRICKS" of this plant. The plant grew about 4 ft.


i was gonna ask wat kinda lights u weer using? my WW plants put out sum pretty solid buds. i grew with CFL's, but grew with a bunch and kept them pretty close. and the buds were nice and tight. =)

got sum pics of Nirvana's Super Skunk im growin.. its doin AWESOME!!! i almsot wanna say the super skunks frostier than the white widow. heres sum pics.. its 5 weeks and 4 days into flowering.


*Super Skunk*




=) this is the fasted growing plant i've grown so far. its growin faster/better than the white widow. =) i would reccomend this for any1!!​


----------



## husalife (Aug 31, 2010)

Hows the smell on that Super Skunk???

All my Nirvana Strains are doing wonderful. 

I have harvested over 4 ounces of bud from 1 plant and 1 cola so far. Still 10 more girls to go.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 31, 2010)

husalife said:


> Hows the smell on that Super Skunk???
> 
> All my Nirvana Strains are doing wonderful.
> 
> I have harvested over 4 ounces of bud from 1 plant and 1 cola so far. Still 10 more girls to go.


believe it or not... the smells actually not too bad!! my mom was worried weni told her the name of the plant. lol. she was hopin it wouldnt smell up the whole house.. but it doesnt.. i think alot has to do with the ionizer i run while the lights r on cuz once the lights are off/the ionizer is off... my room begins to stink up a bit. =/

but wen i touch the leaves/bud.. it actually smell pretty sweet.. almost like a reg "weed" smell with like... honey i guess u would say.. deff has a sweet smell tho.

wow man. 4 ounces from 1 plant! very very nice man.... very nice!


----------



## husalife (Aug 31, 2010)

4 ounces from an Auto NL and 1 cola from a reg NL. Rest of the reg NL is still growing, maybe 5 or 6 more ounces on it.


----------



## 1gamma45 (Aug 31, 2010)

White Castle Nirvana update.


----------



## Lowphat (Aug 31, 2010)

chb444220 & 1gamma45...they look great!

Peace

Low


----------



## GrammarPolice (Sep 1, 2010)

Heres a couple outdoor babes from Aug. 31.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 1, 2010)

GrammarPolice said:


> Heres a couple outdoor babes from Aug. 31.


Wow!! fuckin huge!! very nice.. + Rep


----------



## sonar (Sep 1, 2010)

GrammarPolice said:


> Heres a couple outdoor babes from Aug. 31.


Nice work! That blackjack looks like a great strain. Do you remember when it started flowering?


----------



## Feminiseed (Sep 2, 2010)

Niiiice! *drooll*


----------



## GrammarPolice (Sep 2, 2010)

sonar said:


> Nice work! That blackjack looks like a great strain. Do you remember when it started flowering?


I guess it's been flowering about 3 weeks really..
The AI has been going for about 4 weeks.

The PPP usually finishes about 2 weeks after the rest of them.

And to get some perspective.. I'd say the Blackjack is about 6'4 - 6'5, and the PPP is about 6'5-6'6.


----------



## TurtleTom100 (Sep 2, 2010)

nice pics, i just finished germinating 3 nirvana bubblecious (sunday) and have put in peat pots 6cm with miracle gro moisture control soil. currently under 1 fluorescent 24 hour. already grown about a inch and a half and have four miniscule leafs showing upwards.


Has anyone ever grown this one any reviews or tips or suggestions to light cycles/conditions/nutrients wouldnt go a miss.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 2, 2010)

TurtleTom100 said:


> nice pics, i just finished germinating 3 nirvana bubblecious (sunday) and have put in peat pots 6cm with miracle gro moisture control soil. currently under 1 fluorescent 24 hour. already grown about a inch and a half and have four miniscule leafs showing upwards.
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever grown this one any reviews or tips or suggestions to light cycles/conditions/nutrients wouldnt go a miss.


niiice. i wanna get sum bubbleicious soon. im growing super skunk right now from nirvana. (u can click on my signature to check out my journal. shes almost done) i use miracle grow moisture control as well.. you wanna make sure to keep the floro lights about 2 inches from the top so that they wont stretch out... how many watts is ur floro? and since ur using MG soil.... u wont need to ass any nutes for 2-3 weeks. the nutes that are in the soil will be plenty for a few weeks. =) do u have a journal?? if u need any help jsut ask


----------



## unity455 (Sep 4, 2010)

This bud was picked today, beautiful tric production. Grown with Roots Organics masters program. 9 weeks flower cycle.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 5, 2010)

unity455 said:


> This bud was picked today, beautiful tric production. Grown with Roots Organics masters program. 9 weeks flower cycle.
> View attachment 1137543


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... blackjack is yet ANOTHER nirvana strain i cannot wait to grow!!!!!!! DEFF gotta give us a smoke report!!


----------



## Lowphat (Sep 5, 2010)

TurtleTom100 said:


> nice pics, i just finished germinating 3 nirvana bubblecious (sunday) and have put in peat pots 6cm with miracle gro moisture control soil. currently under 1 fluorescent 24 hour. already grown about a inch and a half and have four miniscule leafs showing upwards.
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever grown this one any reviews or tips or suggestions to light cycles/conditions/nutrients wouldnt go a miss.


Check out the link on my sig. I'm currently growing 3 Nirvana (Auto?) Bubbleicious. My autos didn't autoflower so I'm assuming that I got just Bubbleicious FEM seeds. 

Using a 400W MH/HPS with Fox Farm Nutes. 

Peace

Low


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 5, 2010)

I have a bubblelicious on it's 17th day. I'd like to grow more but my space is very limited. I'm excited to see the results. Growing under CFL


----------



## 1gamma45 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello guys. I know some of you have been following my WHite castle updates and I wanted to assure you everything is fine. The battery for may camra died so I am waiting on a new one. Once I have it I will post pics. Basicly at this point my WHite castle will be in flower for 8 weeks as of Sept 20th I think it will be good to go but the White Widow I am growing looks to need another 1-3week beyond the 20th. Anyway sorry for no pics I hope I can fix that soon.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 7, 2010)

1gamma45 said:


> Hello guys. I know some of you have been following my WHite castle updates and I wanted to assure you everything is fine. The battery for may camra died so I am waiting on a new one. Once I have it I will post pics. Basicly at this point my WHite castle will be in flower for 8 weeks as of Sept 20th I think it will be good to go but the White Widow I am growing looks to need another 1-3week beyond the 20th. Anyway sorry for no pics I hope I can fix that soon.[/QUOTE
> 
> cant wait to see the pics man!! =D my super skunk will be done in 1 week! =) cant wait to harvest her!!


----------



## 1gamma45 (Sep 7, 2010)

chb I dont get you man are like in some super speed time zone were you can like skip vegging. I followed your second WW grow and now your SS one and in the time you have done both I am still 13 days away from my first harvest. 

Tell me your secret Mr green humb.

FYI great pics and posts man.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 7, 2010)

lol. naa i just start veggin my plants while the other plants are flwoering... like right now i got the super skunk flowering and the blue venom flowering too.. and i started the floja's about 1 week ago.. soo wen the super skunk is done flowering.. i will be flowering the floja about 1-2 weeks after that.. i try to start 1 new plant every 4 weeks.. but im runnin a lil behind right now.. but i try to have 2 plants flowering.. 4 weeks apart. adn 1 in veg.... sooo i will always have 1 plant at 8 weeks flowering (and harvest it on that day).. haven another plant at 4 weeks flowering.. and 1 plant at 4 weeks vegging.. and as soon as i harvest that plant thats at week 8.. i will put the plant thats 4 weeks into flowering.. adn start a new plant..... hope that makes sense.. hahaha. 

im harvesting the super skunk in 1 week... and will be postin sum pics up of the harvest on here. =) sooo look for pics on tusdayish (unless for usm reason it doesnt look ready... but im sure it will be)


----------



## 1gamma45 (Sep 7, 2010)

I kinda figured but for a while I was like damn dude you growing in the same shit that made TMNTs.


----------



## husalife (Sep 8, 2010)

HA HA HA HA the shit that made TMNT ha ha ha fucking priceless...

That cat jus puts in the work a few plants at a time.

I was wondering the same thing though for a bit.


----------



## RelentlessSeeds (Sep 8, 2010)

nirvana seeds are pretty descent. some come out mutant


----------



## 1gamma45 (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyway here is the White Castle update. I got enough of a charge for a few pics. The First 2 are White Caslte from nirvana they were put to flower on 7/20/10. The next 4 pics are WHite Widow again from nirvana and again put to flower 7/20/10. I think and you should clearly see the WHite caslte is about 2-3week ahead on the white widow. Enjoy


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 8, 2010)

1gamma45 said:


> I kinda figured but for a while I was like damn dude you growing in the same shit that made TMNTs.


lol. na i wish i had sum shit like that to use for my grows.. hahaha



husalife said:


> HA HA HA HA the shit that made TMNT ha ha ha fucking priceless...
> 
> That cat jus puts in the work a few plants at a time.
> 
> I was wondering the same thing though for a bit.


yeaa i like runnin the plants in a 4 week cycle... harvesting 1 plant every 4 weeks.. instead of harvesting 2 plants every 8 weeks seems to make the time go by faster.. i just like havin a new/different strain every 4 weeks.. it seems like once 1 is harvested.. and drying.. the other plant is ready to be harvested. =)


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 8, 2010)

RelentlessSeeds said:


> nirvana seeds are pretty descent. some come out mutant


yeaa like i said i've grown 3 seeds from attitude.. adn the rest have all been from nirvana.. adn all the nirvana plants have been great!! and 3 the other seeds i gotr from attitude.. cant say the same thing... my pineapple express didnt germ... my Super Lemon Haze ended up dying.. and the blue venom is doin ok now.. but at 1st.. lost about 6 leaves.. they randomly turned yellow and dies off...? =/ soo im gonna stick with nirvana unless theres sum other strain i really wanna grow.. like the pineapple express



1gamma45 said:


> Anyway here is the White Castle update. I got enough of a charge for a few pics. The First 2 are White Caslte from nirvana they were put to flower on 7/20/10. The next 4 pics are WHite Widow again from nirvana and again put to flower 7/20/10. I think and you should clearly see the WHite caslte is about 2-3week ahead on the white widow. Enjoy


lookin good man.. the white castle is VERY hairy! lol. looks good tho. those buds are pretty fat.. and im sure theyre gonna fatten up alot more too!


----------



## 1gamma45 (Sep 8, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa like i said i've grown 3 seeds from attitude.. adn the rest have all been from nirvana.. adn all the nirvana plants have been great!! and 3 the other seeds i gotr from attitude.. cant say the same thing... my pineapple express didnt germ... my Super Lemon Haze ended up dying.. and the blue venom is doin ok now.. but at 1st.. lost about 6 leaves.. they randomly turned yellow and dies off...? =/ soo im gonna stick with nirvana unless theres sum other strain i really wanna grow.. like the pineapple express
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sonar (Sep 8, 2010)

Nirvana Northern Lights about 5 weeks into flowering. Very impressed so far.


----------



## husalife (Sep 9, 2010)

sonar said:


> Nirvana Northern Lights about 5 weeks into flowering. Very impressed so far.


Looking good Sonar, My Northern Lights finished with some FAT nuggies all over and some heller colas.

Hung to dry 4 days ago.


----------



## sonar (Sep 9, 2010)

husalife said:


> Looking good Sonar, My Northern Lights finished with some FAT nuggies all over and some heller colas.
> 
> Hung to dry 4 days ago.


Yeah man I saw that it looks awesome. How the hell did you get it to finish so soon? I think mine needs at least 3-4 more weeks.


----------



## Delta*nine (Sep 9, 2010)

its been a while since i grew any seeds but these are from like 3 years back. i won a scratch ticket and got every strain Nirvana had. 
i had horrible luck with the NL#5 and the Big Bud x NL#5 both were full hermies from the start. then i poped 5 AK48 got 3 fems and all the pheno's were junk. the T44 i had a few pheno's that were grown outdoors last year and its a great outdoor strain. 3 pheno's all started early tand finishes up very fast with huge cola's of great smoke very little variation. then i did there ICE, Crystal, WR and all were pretty good but looked better then it was. and compared to the smoke i grow now this does not compare im on a whole new level of Dankness 
but here are some pics.


----------



## 1gamma45 (Sep 9, 2010)

I wanted to give you all something to compair size with on teh top colas on this white castle Nirvana I am growing.


----------



## husalife (Sep 9, 2010)

sonar said:


> Yeah man I saw that it looks awesome. How the hell did you get it to finish so soon? I think mine needs at least 3-4 more weeks.


That pic was just one top cola, I will add pics of the rest of the harvest when I cut it from the stems to cure.

Dunno how far apart we are but it was a very fast flowering strain for me, Only diff may be that I pre-sexed all my plants

and put them outside when they showed me they were girls. They never lost the calaxes or pre-bud sites through out the grow

and just started to flower again in late June early July. I probly could have left it another week but the bud worms were wrecking

it so id rather harvest than feed the worms. I have sprayed everything else since and can only hope for the best with the worms.


----------



## sonar (Sep 9, 2010)

husalife said:


> That pic was just one top cola, I will add pics of the rest of the harvest when I cut it from the stems to cure.
> 
> Dunno how far apart we are but it was a very fast flowering strain for me, Only diff may be that I pre-sexed all my plants
> 
> ...


I started 2 fem seed in late April and let them grow inside for about 3 weeks before moving them out to the woods. The one got eaten a few days later, but the other one has been growing great ever since. It was a little leggy, so I FIMed in June sometime and tied it down a few weeks later. It didn't start flowering until the first week of August.


----------



## 1gamma45 (Sep 10, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/365946-nirvana-white-castle-somke-repo.html#post4626559


White Castle smoke repo. Clicky ^^

Yum.


----------



## OGPanda (Sep 10, 2010)

Nirvana Seeds seem to be all in all good overall. Any specific strain from them that is just Awesome in SOG?


----------



## pmpknhd79 (Sep 10, 2010)

OGPanda said:


> Nirvana Seeds seem to be all in all good overall. Any specific strain from them that is just Awesome in SOG?


most work well from clone. maybe try PPP or ak48


----------



## napa23 (Sep 10, 2010)

Nirvana has great service. Here is my blue mystic auto at 54 days.
View attachment 1149023View attachment 1149024View attachment 1149025View attachment 1149026View attachment 1149027View attachment 1149028View attachment 1149029View attachment 1149030View attachment 1149031View attachment 1149032View attachment 1149033


----------



## sniffer (Sep 11, 2010)

i think they needed sumthing 
maby sum cal/mag ?


----------



## napa23 (Sep 11, 2010)

sniffer said:


> i think they needed sumthing
> maby sum cal/mag ?


 Yeah she suffered a lot in early flowering. I didn't have any pH control so i couldn't feed any nutrients. It was mag def. But i've got it taken care of. It's stopped spreading, and harvest is in a couple of weeks so I'm not that worried about it. How does the bud look?


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 11, 2010)

aurora indica does good in a scrog. i got a friend who did a scrog.. his names (on here) is WolfScott.. u can look for his journal.. hes doin another scrog with Full Moon


----------



## OGPanda (Sep 12, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> aurora indica does good in a scrog. i got a friend who did a scrog.. his names (on here) is WolfScott.. u can look for his journal.. hes doin another scrog with Full Moon


I saw his thread and he had amazing results with the SCROG method!


----------



## husalife (Sep 12, 2010)

napa23 said:


> Nirvana has great service. Here is my blue mystic auto at 54 days.
> View attachment 1149023View attachment 1149024View attachment 1149025View attachment 1149026View attachment 1149027View attachment 1149028View attachment 1149029View attachment 1149030View attachment 1149031View attachment 1149032View attachment 1149033


The last pic kinda has a blue hue to it.. I have a Auto Blue mystic that is right at 55 days with yours. Will try to add pics an update 2morrow.


----------



## sonar (Sep 12, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> aurora indica does good in a scrog. i got a friend who did a scrog.. his names (on here) is WolfScott.. u can look for his journal.. hes doin another scrog with Full Moon





OGPanda said:


> I saw his thread and he had amazing results with the SCROG method!


I agree he did a great job with that. Definitely worth a look if you are looking to do a SCROG.


----------



## 1gamma45 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey guys i just wanted to give you an update and some info on nirvana White Widow.


I have 2 going right now they are 7 weeks in flowering. I toped 1 and not the other check out the differnce. IMO Nirvana White Widow Need to be toped to produce a better yield. I will post harvest weight. but here are pics I also had to a ton of fan leaf on the non topped ones so the buds could get lite.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 13, 2010)

lookin good guys. im choppin down my super skunk 2morrow.. adn i will post sum pics of it once its harvested. =D soo look for the pics 2morrow


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 13, 2010)

what do you boys think about the nirvana femenized northern lights ??? is it really one of the eazyest grows? (im a first time grower)


----------



## sonar (Sep 14, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> what do you boys think about the nirvana femenized northern lights ??? is it really one of the eazyest grows? (im a first time grower)


I'm liking mine.


----------



## husalife (Sep 14, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> what do you boys think about the nirvana femenized northern lights ??? is it really one of the eazyest grows? (im a first time grower)


Mine grew about chest high with 6 BIG HUGE colas and some Fat chunky nugs all over. Its still curing but should make 5 1/2 ounces total

of some already 2 hitter quitter. After a good cure its gonna be some great smoke!


----------



## sonar (Sep 14, 2010)

Here's a pic of my Northern Lights. Been flowering about 5 weeks now.


----------



## 9867mike777 (Sep 14, 2010)

sonar said:


> Here's a pic of my Northern Lights. Been flowering about 5 weeks now.


 So is that 5 weeks from when you first noticed the white hairs? Or is it 5 weeks since you switched to 12 hour days?

My last batch from Nirvana I started seven each of Northern Light and Blackjack. Five of each came up. Blackjack, four out of five are female. They look like twins. Northern Light, two out of five are female. The two females I got are distinct phenotypes. One is very fat leaves and starts budding faster. The thinner leaved variety, which is the same pheno as the three males, is a little slower to start budding. Not sure about final results just yet.


----------



## sonar (Sep 14, 2010)

9867mike777 said:


> So is that 5 weeks from when you first noticed the white hairs? Or is it 5 weeks since you switched to 12 hour days?
> 
> My last batch from Nirvana I started seven each of Northern Light and Blackjack. Five of each came up. Blackjack, four out of five are female. They look like twins. Northern Light, two out of five are female. The two females I got are distinct phenotypes. One is very fat leaves and starts budding faster. The thinner leaved variety, which is the same pheno as the three males, is a little slower to start budding. Not sure about final results just yet.


It's about 5 weeks from when I started noticing a significant amount of white hairs. Around the second week of August I'd say. It's outside so no 12/12. Have to admit I was a bit skeptical about Nirvana's genetics. Heard a lot of mixed reviews so I didn't really know what to expect, but as of now I'm very satisfied. FIMed in early June and did a little LST a few weeks later. Got 3 main colas from the FIM and they are solid bud. Actually, pretty much every upper branch is solid bud. Even now there's virtually no odor. Looking forward to trying some of there other strains


----------



## husalife (Sep 15, 2010)

Before During After to come... lol

My NL girlie had a very short stocky stature. I Love this plant for sure.


Mine have a VERY Sweet smell in the Jar, kinda ummmm...well the only thing I can think of

is my Grandads Red Man Chewing Tobacco, in a way..The sweetness smell of it, not any tobacco smell,

please dont misconstrue its a very nice smell.

Sorry about the attached thumbnail pic, was tryin to find a picture of the entire NL plant not just one cola.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 15, 2010)

niiiiice guys. husalife.. that cola is HUGE man! lol. heres sum pics of my super skunk (in my next post)


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Super Skunk


*View attachment 1157295View attachment 1157297​


----------



## husalife (Sep 18, 2010)

Nirvana Northern LIghts bag appeal


----------



## 1gamma45 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey CHB you have grown this befor and seem to be pretty up on stuff as far as nirvana goes. Can you give me some imput on when you think these 3 plants will be done.

I have 1 White Castle at 8 weeks the site says 8-10 weeks for flower

I have 2 different White Widow both at 8 weeks site says 9-11 weeks to flower



First Pic is White Castle

Next 2 pics are White Widow


Thanks.


----------



## 1gamma45 (Sep 20, 2010)

So I went out and got a jewelers eye piece its like a 30x. And we got the vaste majority of trichs nice and milky cloudly. So I put them over to 100% dark and will be harvesting arounf 9-10pm tonite which will be about 30hrs of darkness.

Then we get to harvest the first real grow. I so cant wait.


----------



## tiny1 (Sep 20, 2010)

I'd love to be growing my White Widow,but after 3 months, I still haven't seen my seeds. I have sent a dozen or more emails, and not 1 response.


----------



## 1gamma45 (Sep 20, 2010)

From Nirvana? Hmmm. IDK. Its likely they got snagged by customs. And the emails with no responce doesnt sound like them at all. Even peopel that complain thier orders got snagged or never got them atleast get e mail responses.


----------



## sonar (Sep 20, 2010)

Here's my outdoor Nirvana Northern Lights at around 6 weeks into flowering. She's getting there slowly but surely. My other plants are much farther along, but they did start flowering sooner. Still has absolutely no odor. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Lowphat (Sep 20, 2010)

1gamma45 said:


> So I went out and got a jewelers eye piece its like a 30x. And we got the vaste majority of trichs nice and milky cloudly. So I put them over to 100% dark and will be harvesting arounf 9-10pm tonite which will be about 30hrs of darkness.
> 
> Then we get to harvest the first real grow. I so cant wait.


Would love to see pix of the White Castle after you harvest.




Low


----------



## 1gamma45 (Sep 20, 2010)

Lowphat said:


> Would love to see pix of the White Castle after you harvest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Harvesting in 1 hour will take pics


----------



## ShowStopper (Sep 20, 2010)

Finally got my grow thread going. I have three Nirvana strains going Aurora Indica, Black Berry, and Blue Mystic along with a Sweet Island.

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/368923-four-strain-cfl-scrog-grow.html

Hope everyone gets a chance to check it out.


----------



## vertise (Sep 20, 2010)

i dont know if someone already said it but your missing snow white. the best strain nirvana has.


----------



## sonar (Sep 20, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Finally got my grow thread going. I have three Nirvana strains going Aurora Indica, Black Berry, and Blue Mystic along with a Sweet Island.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/368923-four-strain-cfl-scrog-grow.html
> 
> Hope everyone gets a chance to check it out.


you can count me in.


----------



## Hogg (Sep 20, 2010)

Lowphat said:


> Would love to see pix of the White Castle after you harvest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Those are too early to harvest...1st and 2nd needs 7-10 days and the last needs at least 2 more weeks, WAIT you will be glad you did. Good Luck


----------



## OzWeeder (Sep 20, 2010)

cant wait to see these snow white man!! get those pics up as soon as you can... ill be frothing!!


----------



## Crypnotic (Sep 20, 2010)

Let me give you heads up, Nirvana has pulled all the new AF are not selling them anyone. I've been in contact with them about these AF and they have agreed that the seeds they sold are not viable. They takes months longer to finish, grow way too big, and ofter fail to flower. If you are growing a Nirvana AF and your plants are less then four weeks old, you would be better off pulling them now. MY NL AF are over eight weeks old and still do not have any bud sites. If I had purchased normal seeds, and flowered them in the third week, I'd have three week old fowers/buds on my plants now. If taking five months to harvest indoors, while getting half the yeild (if they decide to flower at all) is acceptalbe, then let them grow. If they are less the four weeks old, you can start a new grow, finish at the same time, while getting twice the yeild with no risk of flower failure.


----------



## husalife (Sep 21, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> Let me give you heads up, Nirvana has pulled all the new AF are not selling them anyone. I've been in contact with them about these AF and they have agreed that the seeds they sold are not viable. They takes months longer to finish, grow way too big, and ofter fail to flower. If you are growing a Nirvana AF and your plants are less then four weeks old, you would be better off pulling them now. MY NL AF are over eight weeks old and still do not have any bud sites. If I had purchased normal seeds, and flowered them in the third week, I'd have three week old fowers/buds on my plants now. If taking five months to harvest indoors, while getting half the yeild (if they decide to flower at all) is acceptalbe, then let them grow. If they are less the four weeks old, you can start a new grow, finish at the same time, while getting twice the yeild with no risk of flower failure.


If you pull a plant that is 2 months old before you give it a chance to flower you are wasting your own time. lol every Auto ive planted from Nirvana has came up and budded just fine. Yea I was expecting an auto and i'd end up with a half once of bud but now since they didnt auto they are gonna make 3 to 4 ounces per plant. You rip yours outta the ground early if you want. Id never.


----------



## krozone (Sep 21, 2010)

Crypnotic; Your Auto NL ladies that are over 8 weeks in age; I take it you stuck with Vegetative Nutes throughout? (as you still have no bud sites or flowering). 

I am growing 3 NL Autos and 1 BubbaL Auto (all from Nirvana). 

I've been on a 20/4 cycle for nearly 7 weeks. 2 days ago I decided to completely drop my current feeding setup (1 tsp Per gallon of Veg Nutes) to (1 tsp Bloom/Flowering per gallon of distilled water). 
24 hours later I have a SHIT LOAD of white hairs.. *This ONLY happened once I started to feed them Flowering Nutes and not Veg Nutes*

Seems to have worked for me. (There's countless accounts here about these new AutoFlowers from Nirvana; however no one has ever answered the question I had posed; "When do you change over to Flowering Nutes when growing a stubborn Autoflower"


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 21, 2010)

yeaaa i have heard that the AF arent doin that good. =/ i know the short ryder had LOTS of problems.. i think they rusghed into it.. all their other genetics are bomb.. adn they should jsut stick with them... cuz theyre gonna get a bad rep if AF plants arent flowering automatically. lol. thats the whole point.


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 21, 2010)

What up CHB!!!


----------



## 1gamma45 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hogg said:


> Those are too early to harvest...1st and 2nd needs 7-10 days and the last needs at least 2 more weeks, WAIT you will be glad you did. Good Luck




Those pics were taken the week piror to posting. Like I said I went out and bought a 30x Jewelers glass. The vast majority of the tricjs on all these plants were milky white. Some had even gone amber. The pics realy do no Justice at all to telling doneness. Thanks for the imput. I am starting more this week if I dont get the results I expect I will let these go longer. 

Also I have had countless people comment on the ripeness of these pants and everyone has said something different. I will just have to trust my eyes and what I see at 30x.


Thanks all


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 21, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> What up CHB!!!


lol. nuttin much. wats goin on?? damn man... i hate not havin internet.. i miss bein on here. i work alot now tho too.. .now that i finally have a job!! heyy guys.. go check out my journal in like 20 min. bout 2 post up a bunch of pics of my super skunk buds.. and my blue venom which looks fuckin AMAZING!!!!!!!!!! and my floja thats still veggin. just click my sig!


----------



## 9867mike777 (Sep 21, 2010)

Regarding my Nirvana Blackjack, they are supposedly half Black Domina, which is an Indica strain, but I swear they look like pure sativa. Kind of tall with very thin leaves, even when it was a seedling it had thin leaves. White Widow, by comparison has more indica traits than this Blackjack. There are lots of bud sites on these plants, but also lots of leaves.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 22, 2010)

9867mike777 said:


> Regarding my Nirvana Blackjack, they are supposedly half Black Domina, which is an Indica strain, but I swear they look like pure sativa. Kind of tall with very thin leaves, even when it was a seedling it had thin leaves. White Widow, by comparison has more indica traits than this Blackjack. There are lots of bud sites on these plants, but also lots of leaves.



u probly just got a sativa pheno... if u have more seeds.. u might end up with a indica pheno. i had a 5 pak of white widow seeds.. and my 1st one was more indica than the 2nd. but yeaa my white widow was very indica.. but i liked it. =)


----------



## KlosetKing (Sep 22, 2010)

9867mike777 said:


> Regarding my Nirvana Blackjack, they are supposedly half Black Domina, which is an Indica strain, but I swear they look like pure sativa. Kind of tall with very thin leaves, even when it was a seedling it had thin leaves. White Widow, by comparison has more indica traits than this Blackjack. There are lots of bud sites on these plants, but also lots of leaves.


 Definitely just the pheno that its expressing is all. I have three Nirvana BJ's going right now, 2 are almost identical in pheno (citrusy scent, more on the sativa side) and one is VERY different. Its showing strong Indica traits, though maturing at a much slower rate for some reason, and instead of smelling like citrus, it has a more medicine like smell. It stretched twice as tall as the other two, and is looking at yielding probably twice the weight.

Its tough sometimes to remember that seeds are still just a product of their parents genes, and even though we can predict what most of them will 'probably' come out as, each still has its own differences and isn't guaranteed to always be what is advertised (for example i have only seen maybe 2 BJ plants that actually expressed the purp/blu trait), or even the same as other beans in the same package.


----------



## Drew4312 (Sep 22, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> _*The Nirvana Fan Club*_
> View attachment 915120
> 
> Hey everyone! Well this is the Nirvana Fan Club. Anyone can post pictures, videos, or w.e. you want, as long as its Nirvana Related. What I would like to see most though is Nirvana Plants!!
> ...


hey man im going to be growing nirvanas white widow pretty soon, and i was wondering if there is any tips you can give me? thanks alot in advance


----------



## monkeybones (Sep 23, 2010)

Stuck it out with Nirvana and got their autoflowering, feminized Northern Lights for my second grow.


----------



## husalife (Sep 24, 2010)

monkeybones said:


> Stuck it out with Nirvana and got their autoflowering, feminized Northern Lights for my second grow.


I just finished one of these Auto Northern Lights, Outdoors entire life cycle, Happy Frog and Ocean Forrest mix 50/50 in a aero bag pot.

It got about as tall as me with some crystal covered buds, and a almost neutral smell. Turned out to be some pretty nice smoke.

Good Luck with yours.


----------



## 1gamma45 (Sep 24, 2010)

Here ya go. White Widow and White Castle from Nirvana dried and now curing.


----------



## Lowphat (Sep 24, 2010)

1gamma45 said:


> Here ya go. White Widow and White Castle from Nirvana dried and now curing.


Looks tasty 1gamma45....Let us know how the White castle smokes.




Low


----------



## 1gamma45 (Sep 24, 2010)

In the smoke report already


----------



## monkeybones (Sep 25, 2010)

husalife said:


> I just finished one of these Auto Northern Lights, Outdoors entire life cycle, Happy Frog and Ocean Forrest mix 50/50 in a aero bag pot.
> 
> It got about as tall as me with some crystal covered buds, and a almost neutral smell. Turned out to be some pretty nice smoke.
> 
> Good Luck with yours.



Awesome man, I'm glad to hear that went well for you. I'm under a 400w HPS, so we'll see what happens. I keep hearing there are problems with the autoflowering gene in these babies, but I'm waitin' around for Nirvana to get back to be about that. My girls are just starting to break the surface, so I'd like to hear what they foresee my seeds doing before they really get underway.

And thank you for the well wishes.


----------



## 9867mike777 (Sep 25, 2010)

Back to the Nirvana Blackjack, I do notice two different phenos. But they are more alike than they are different. One is real branchy, a real christmas tree pattern. The other pheno the secondary buds stay close to the main stem all the way up. With the christmas tree pheno, the secondary buds start branching out, with some of the lower ones being ten inches or longer. I suspect the branchy plant will taken longer to finish. A friend says it reminds him of a plant called Nirvana Special, which is a sativa, that also share a parent in the Jock Horror, AKA, Jack Herrer. I don't think this is a fast finisher, but the final result might be really good.

The christmas tree Blackjack is a really good cloner. I took a six inch cut, trimmed leaves off the bottom three inches, and soaked it in water overnight. The next day I put in a beer cup, buried at least three inches of the stem in soil, and watered until it came out the drain holes. For five days it was kind of dormant, living, but not growing. Then it grew one inch in the next three days. At this point I topped it. All the lower nodes started shooting up nicely after topping. Finally, three day later, I transplanted in another pot. There was a fairly healthy root system, especially around the bottom of the cup. I suspect a week or two from now, I might have six or seven nice clones ready to do the same thing. I didn't use any cloning gimmicks, no root toner or anything. Just a cup with MG soil. Right now it is 14 days old. It is entirely possible that in another 7 days it will have six or seven good clones. When you consider seeds start as tiny seedlings, and this clone is already at least three inches tall, the cloning process is somewhat equal to starting from seed, at least in time scale.


----------



## dee520 (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## monkeybones (Sep 26, 2010)

dee520 said:


> View attachment 1178219View attachment 1178220



Gorgeous 

So they autoflowered no problem then, eh?


----------



## sniffer (Sep 26, 2010)

just flowerd a w/w for 11 weeks
looks great and smells great , , but no buzz 
im gunna let it go 1 more week , i think i just got a bad pheno


----------



## sniffer (Sep 28, 2010)

11 weeks flowering for my blackjack and its garbage to


----------



## sonar (Sep 28, 2010)

sniffer said:


> just flowerd a w/w for 11 weeks
> looks great and smells great , , but no buzz
> im gunna let it go 1 more week , i think i just got a bad pheno





sniffer said:


> 11 weeks flowering for my blackjack and its garbage to


You have any pics man? I don't see how 2 plants of 2 different strains can both be garbage.


----------



## 1gamma45 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just ordered Nirvana AK-48. 10 seeds fem. I will be doing these all CFL again. I am upgrading my Soil to Fox Farm Ocean Forest and Nuts to Fox farms Grow big and Big bloom.
I have started a thread on indoor CFL growing to track it fully but I will post updates over here sometimes too.


----------



## Megalith (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Megalith (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## sonar (Sep 30, 2010)

Been drying for about 3 days now. Buds are rock solid, sticky as hell, and STILL have no smell to them at all. Can't wait to try it. My only complaint is that it was a pain to trim. Lots of little leaves in there that are a little on the thick side. 

Even though Nirvana's description says 7-9 weeks flowering time, I'd let this one (at least this pheno) go the full 9 weeks. Maybe even a little longer. I had to pick a little earlier than I had planned (about 8 1/2 weeks) because of the monsoon we are getting hit with in the northeast.


----------



## momf (Sep 30, 2010)

we got 8 different flavors. aurora,super skunk.wonder woman on 12-12.cant wait.blackjack ready to go.


----------



## momf (Sep 30, 2010)

we did get one male superskunk.supposed to been feminized.shit happens.


----------



## KlosetKing (Oct 1, 2010)

sniffer said:


> 11 weeks flowering for my blackjack and its garbage to


 really sorry to hear that mate, but i want to think its probably your growing conditions, not the strain. take a look at these pics of mine =D ive tested a few nugs over the last 2 weeks, and the potency is already there, i just know it has more in it coming yet. Again though, iam sorry to hear your results arent going as well as mine. These shots were taken a few days ago, around day 53.


----------



## bigbudder44 (Oct 14, 2010)

got my 250 watt bubblelicious fem autoflower plants in flower.. check my post out!! (pics in there)

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog3633-nirvana-bubblicious-fem-auto-flowers.html

and this one of most recent pics

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog3656-nirvana-bubblelicious-autoflower-feminized-grow.html


----------



## husalife (Oct 14, 2010)

Each of my Nirvana strains are are and have been top notch smoke this year.

I trimmed up my Nirvana White Widow last night after a 5 day hang to dry and she 

ended up making 4.75 ounces of some beautiful buds that smell like AMAZING.

My Nirvana Swiss Cheese ended up making 4.25 ounces, was a bit airy but hey Swiss cheese has holes in it,

It has a creeper high that continues to keep tapping you on the noggin and getting you higher and higher it seems.

My Nirvana Northern Lights made somewhere around 5 ounces of some amazing bud. Loved growing this plant, its on my regrow list.

I have harvested my Nirvana Master Kush and will cut from stem and manicure tonight and weigh it up, looks every bit of 4 or more

ounces. It has an amazing fuely kinda earthy smell that emits from its Fatty colas, I've not had a sample yet trying to wait it out

but I am sure she is fire. 

I also harvested my Nirvana Kaya Gold 2 days ago, she stinks like no other so far, kinda like the Master Kush except "LOUDER"

I have yet to sample her yet but will try to member to update.

I still have 3 Short Riders going that are taller than me and gonna have 4 to 6 ounces per plant. Each one smells completely different.

One is strait Pine Cone / Pine Sol , One is kinda a old Skool dank / skunk smell, and the other has a fruity like smell.

Nirvana resent my order on these Short rider seeds because they didn't auto but I kinda don't care that they didn't auto.

The reward is much greater now. + Rep to Nirvana . Check out my grow in sig if ya want.


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 14, 2010)

husalife said:


> Each of my Nirvana strains are are and have been top notch smoke this year.
> 
> I trimmed up my Nirvana White Widow last night after a 5 day hang to dry and she
> 
> ...


=) nice lil description for each strain. yeaaa imdef a nirvana fan for life.. ive ordered seeds from attitude.. and they dont compare to nirvana strains... at all. way to go nirvana!!!! =D


----------



## 9867mike777 (Oct 14, 2010)

sniffer said:


> 11 weeks flowering for my blackjack and its garbage to


 My Blackjacks are at seven weeks flowering and I am also disappointed. Almost zero frost, but lots of white hairs. One looks really healthy, but the others I over watered and over nuted, so they had a few setbacks, yellowing leaves, etc. I'm hoping it starts going good now. A friend thinks the big healthy looking one might pour it on the last few weeks. I'm thinking this is a twelve weeker.


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 14, 2010)

Chb for president!!!!


----------



## sniffer (Oct 14, 2010)

i just got a bad Pheno , it was all leafy hardly no bud and just wouldnt finsh.
i just chopped it down after 13 weeks was just taking up space


----------



## bigbudder44 (Oct 14, 2010)

o and nirvana's customer service is the fucken shit deffenitly the best out there very understanding and willing to help!! check out my grow!!

got my 250 watt bubblelicious fem autoflower plants in flower.. check my post out!! (pics in there)

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog36...o-flowers.html

and this one of most recent pics

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog36...ized-grow.html


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 15, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> Chb for president!!!!


lol. no complaint here. lol. =) thanks tho. this thread and my other thread "Who's got the frostiest buds" have been doin great. lots and lots of posts. =)thanks to u guys.. if it wasnt 4 u guys my thread would b dead. =)


----------



## spyvy (Oct 26, 2010)

Look if you followed the procedure at there site they have never steered me wrong in 6 years..

If you have a problem with seeds/ they will hook ya up /.Never had an issue Even with all the Nirvana auto issues turned out people just don't know what they are doing read the forums first before you start growing a tomato.. Never had any issues with any Nirvana seeds and I grew Just about all of them


----------



## axl (Oct 26, 2010)

I grew out Nirvana Ice and was very impressed. It had it all, awesome yeild, good potency, unique flavor and taste, the smell transfers to taste beautifully after a good cure. I really loved the high as well, such a clear headed clean yet powerful and stimulating high. Rreally gets smothered in trichomes too, super frosty.


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 28, 2010)

yeaaa. asi stated b4.. i grew a few nirvana strains.. adn then grew out a strain (Blue Venom... BlueBerry x White Widow) that i got from attitude... and it didnt even compare to AN of nirvanas strains in potency.. yield... smell... and taste.. nirvana is deff the best comp. out thea.. theyre the cheapest.. and have jsut great strains.. no complaints at all.. i LOVE nirvana


----------



## 9867mike777 (Oct 29, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa. asi stated b4.. i grew a few nirvana strains.. adn then grew out a strain (Blue Venom... BlueBerry x White Widow) that i got from attitude... and it didnt even compare to AN of nirvanas strains in potency.. yield... smell... and taste.. nirvana is deff the best comp. out thea.. theyre the cheapest.. and have jsut great strains.. no complaints at all.. i LOVE nirvana


 Attitude is a reseller of different seedbanks, whereas Nirvana is the entire operation. Comparing Nirvana to Attitude is comparing apples to oranges (for the record, I like apples better.)


----------



## TheDude0007 (Oct 29, 2010)

My Papaya and Ice plant's are nearly ready to get sexed. I have a b-52 strain nirvana no longer does in my flower room. Nice big buds but I can't wait for the Ice and Papaya.  Everyone please hold thumbs they are female.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 29, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> I would reccomend White Widow... but its teh only strain i've grown.. lo. soo i cant really compare it to anythign i've grown... but compared to everything i'v ebought on the street... this WW is better than ANYTHING i have ever bought. =) check out my signature for pics.. i just harvested a few days ago. =) pics are on page 41 and 43.


Where in the fuck is the widow???????? I checked both pages i see SUPER SKUNK no widow...... Seriously


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Oct 29, 2010)

man no one is answering so ill try here.... SNOW WHITE vs WHITE RHINO!!! whats better and why!?! any idea which indica plants were used for either mix??? is snow white more pure of an indica?? isnt crystal damn near the same thing as well, especially if NL is used to breed either of those.

any input nirvana fans???


----------



## The Snowman (Oct 29, 2010)

anyone grow the blackberry yet? sounds dank!


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Where in the fuck is the widow???????? I checked both pages i see SUPER SKUNK no widow...... Seriously


heres the link 2 my 1st WW grow.
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/288470-nirvanas-feminized-white-widow-cfl-69.html


----------



## Beacon (Oct 29, 2010)

I grew out their Misty many moons ago, and think about it often. Easy to grow, great producer, great stone. I believe the first book of buds mentions the "old sock smell" and that was spot on in my grow.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 29, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> heres the link 2 my 1st WW grow.
> https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/288470-nirvanas-feminized-white-widow-cfl-69.html


Thanks Bro ill check ya out just got my WW 2 days ago


----------



## dee520 (Oct 31, 2010)

monkeybones said:


> Gorgeous
> 
> So they autoflowered no problem then, eh?


These were not auto flower they were feminized seeds.


----------



## glShemp (Oct 31, 2010)

I've ordered from Nivana four times with 100% success so far. Last time I mailed cash, no problema. I recommend using cash. Government data mining credit card billing records? Who knows. But it's one less thing to think about if you trade with cash. 

I've read a lot of comments about Nirvana and, like anything else, they are not perfect. But overall, they seem to me to be a stand up company that reliably delivers a quality product. 

Some recent pictures:

Nirvanna Blackberry Fem day 14.



It's a tribute to the strength of the seeds that these girls they are alive at all. Being the newb I am, I came home from work during germination and the paper towels had gone dry. I immediately got them into soil and kept it wet and 4 out of 5 made it with one runt that looks like she will be just fine. 

Nirvanna AK48 Day 35



Here's my AK48s in veg at day 35 enjoying life under an air-cooled 400 MH with roots nice and cozy in about 3 gallons of Happy Frog per plant. I spoil them with the Fox Farms feeding schedule. Big Bloom is liquefied worm poop and bat shit and other nutrients and looks like a YooHoo chocolate soda. My girls like it. Grow Big is 6-4-4. I use RO water and PH it at 6.3. At day 30 I knocked up the roots with KangaRoots and Microbe Brew which introduces a couple of dozen types of mycorrizae* and beneficial bacteria. You can see a few yellow spots if you look closely. May fault due to inexperience. I was foliar feeding and left some drops on the leaves with the lamp on. Otherwise they are dark green and vigorous, bushy and not reaching. The plant on the lower right has had 20% of it's leaves deformed since seedling, but otherwise is growing well. Slightly defective, but still one of my girls and I'm her proud papa.

* mycorrhiza - A symbiotic relationship between the mycelium of a fungus and the roots of a plant


----------



## WolfScott (Oct 31, 2010)

I just harvested a Feminized Papaya plant that I planted from seed. Flowered her for 8 weeks under a 400 watt HPS light. I probably have about an Oz dry weight maybe a little less. I have grown Papaya once before under CFL's , and I have to say, that this time around she looks much better! Still smells the same though , but looks much more Potent, and covered with way more Trichomes than my previous grow. Here are the pics;
I forgot to say, and I thought it was extremely important to let you all know!....As I said it was Feminized Papaya, Grown beside Feminized Super Skunk, both from Nirvana..... After I harvested wile I was trimming off the leaves, I use a head lamp so I can see what I am doing, As I was trimming I noticed a bug inside the bud, so I got out my tweezers and started to pick it out,,, when I finely got it out I realized it was a fully mature seed, lol So I started looking closely and so far I found 4, weird huh? But cool , I'm for sure going to plant them


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 1, 2010)

nice pics man. i rememba u said the papaya was pretty good. my full moon is HUGE now.. like wicked wide. about 1 ft wide.. teh fan leaves are hugeee. im thinkin its gonna be a big producer.


----------



## WolfScott (Nov 1, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> I just harvested a Feminized Papaya plant that I planted from seed. Flowered her for 8 weeks under a 400 watt HPS light. I probably have about an Oz dry weight maybe a little less. I have grown Papaya once before under CFL's , and I have to say, that this time around she looks much better! Still smells the same though , but looks much more Potent, and covered with way more Trichomes than my previous grow. Here are the pics;
> I forgot to say, and I thought it was extremely important to let you all know!....As I said it was Feminized Papaya, Grown beside Feminized Super Skunk, both from Nirvana..... After I harvested wile I was trimming off the leaves, I use a head lamp so I can see what I am doing, As I was trimming I noticed a bug inside the bud, so I got out my tweezers and started to pick it out,,, when I finely got it out I realized it was a fully mature seed, lol So I started looking closely and so far I found 4, weird huh? But cool , I'm for sure going to plant them


 Now that the Papaya has been hang drying for 2 days , I can see lots of seeds in the buds! I must have over 50! Now she was grown with only one other Feminized plant, and I look over my plants several time per day, and I never saw any pollen, so my question is are the seeds Feminized seeds, Male seeds, regular seeds or non viable seeds ??

Its only been hanging for 2 days or a little more, but I needed to sample some, I been out for a few days now!! When I took my first hit I could actually picture a papaya fruit in my mind, it tasted just like one! I can't wait until it is truly dry, and cured! Its is great already! Super sticky icky buds covered in reason ! I love it I can't wait to plant a seed


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 2, 2010)

heyy watsup man... heyy i cant say for sure.. soo sum1 correct me if im wrong.. but im like 90% sure that those are gonna be feminized seeds.. but.. when/if you grow them.. make sure to keep stress down to a minimum.. bcuz they will be mor elikely to hermie than normal feminized seeds. and they should be viable.. as long as theyre fully mature... ive heard you have to let them dry forf a couple weeks... but im not sure about that.... well congrads man. =) u got urself a bunch of good FEM seeds. =D


----------



## WolfScott (Nov 2, 2010)

yea that ia what I thought as well. at first i put them in one of the little tiny zip lock bag, but then I put them into something they can breath in, when I plant them I will let you know what happens with them, maybe start a special journal for the experiment.


----------



## Bongman (Nov 4, 2010)

Nirvana's never let me down. I have grown Big Bud x Northern Lights, and now I'm doing AK 48 (ice x jock horror) and Master Kush ( hindu Kush x skunk #1)


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 4, 2010)

Bongman said:


> Nirvana's never let me down. I have grown Big Bud x Northern Lights, and now I'm doing AK 48 (ice x jock horror) and Master Kush ( hindu Kush x skunk #1)


wow.. the ak-48 is ice x jock horror?? neva knew that. =)


----------



## WolfScott (Nov 4, 2010)

Hay i just though i would give you an update on what i think actually happened,, I had two Feminized plants growing next to each other, Papaya and super skunk. The papaya was ready for harvest 1 week before the super skunk was, and when I harvested the Papaya I noticed seeds in the buds, but I never saw any pollen. Last night I harvested the super skunk, and when I got the the lower part of the branch I noticed some bananas, so the pollen must have come from the Feminized super skunk. I know one time when I was feeding her I over fertilized her, and I think that must have stressed her enough to turn Hermie on me. So bottom line is that the Feminized super skunk pollinated the Feminized papaya, and I think, I now have feminized super skunk/Papaya seeds, a new strain that i will call "Super Skunky Papaya".


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 4, 2010)

Bongman said:


> Nirvana's never let me down. I have grown Big Bud x Northern Lights, and now I'm doing AK 48 (ice x jock horror) and Master Kush ( hindu Kush x skunk #1)


yeah and friend and i tried nl x big bud. it was sweet and nice!


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 5, 2010)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> yeah and friend and i tried nl x big bud. it was sweet and nice!


yeaa that sounds bomb... i wish they still had it tho... =/


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 5, 2010)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> yeah and friend and i tried nl x big bud. it was sweet and nice!


ps.. ive never grown blackjack.. sooo i dont have any input on that.. but hte white widow was great man.. fuckin great! heres the link to that journal. page 69 was the harvest.

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/288470-nirvanas-feminized-white-widow-cfl-69.html


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 5, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> ps.. ive never grown blackjack.. sooo i dont have any input on that.. but hte white widow was great man.. fuckin great! heres the link to that journal. page 69 was the harvest.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/288470-nirvanas-feminized-white-widow-cfl-69.html


yeah i show you and wolfscott off to my buddies with your white widow and his aurora indica!! you guys grew great stuff!!
ive had 3 different wonder womans lately and they were all very very tasty, almost fruity skunk flavor. it had a mixed high, and huge buds. 
i just cant make my mind up on what to order.... i want one feminized pack. got a few narrowed down tho... crystal, blackberry, blackjack, snow white, white castle, medusa

anyone know more about medusa?? ive seen just a few pics from people... it looks like a indica/sativa hybrid. it has misty genetics, which are supposed to be very powerful and related to white widow somehow. back in the day nirvana had a misty strain they sold, and it was known for a very strong high and not much else.
any more medusa info anyone??


----------



## stdnotme (Nov 8, 2010)

I have grown nypd and PPP. NYPD smells great, Noting like diesel, like they say... The smell is more like green and lemon candy. Grows wide and tall. PPP I never got a great yield on it. Hopefully I will when the NOV. contest with my pic. 


dont know how to add the pic on here.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 9, 2010)

stdnotme said:


> I have grown nypd and PPP. NYPD smells great, Noting like diesel, like they say... The smell is more like green and lemon candy. Grows wide and tall. PPP I never got a great yield on it. Hopefully I will when the NOV. contest with my pic.
> 
> 
> dont know how to add the pic on here.


wow thats cool 
im glad to hear more info on those strains. sucks about the yeild on the PPP tho... supposed to be one of its good traits.

so it sounds like the NYPD was managable then? i like what you say about it. i wish i could see the pics!!


----------



## debarkerdude (Nov 9, 2010)

i had orderd first time about two months ago 1 pack regular medusa and about a week and a half ago i got a nice letter from customs well any ways i got a hold of the help desk thay resent and wala i got them yeterday 7 days awsome cs and discreet shipping but the seeds almost look immature it might just be i have always done bagseeds though and i hand pick those big tiger stripe fuckers well i have to wait two more weeks for my bagseeds to get done flowering then i can start the medusa i see no one has posted a grow so i will keep u guys posted as i progress


----------



## Superhands420 (Nov 9, 2010)

*I have got 10 Master Kush Feminzed from Nirvana, 1 week into veg. Plants are looking really well, a would upload some pics but am far to stoned (skunk#1) to be installing camera software haha. Anyway was wondering if anyone had tried Nirvana's range of growth soloutions ie Flowertabs & Soiltabs?? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated as i am thinking about getting the Flowertabs. Just seems to easy lol pop in a "magic pill" & water lol.

Cheers *


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 10, 2010)

yeaa neva heard of any1 usin the soiltabs.. im suire they work great tho. =) and yeaa ive never seend a medusa grow either... i was lookin at that the otha day.. wondering how it would grow. deff keep us updated man. =)


----------



## debarkerdude (Nov 10, 2010)

no prob man im sure it will be a joy im going to try a scrog grow


----------



## Megalith (Nov 19, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> Hay i just though i would give you an update on what i think actually happened,, I had two Feminized plants growing next to each other, Papaya and super skunk. The papaya was ready for harvest 1 week before the super skunk was, and when I harvested the Papaya I noticed seeds in the buds, but I never saw any pollen. Last night I harvested the super skunk, and when I got the the lower part of the branch I noticed some bananas, so the pollen must have come from the Feminized super skunk. I know one time when I was feeding her I over fertilized her, and I think that must have stressed her enough to turn Hermie on me. So bottom line is that the Feminized super skunk pollinated the Feminized papaya, and I think, I now have feminized super skunk/Papaya seeds, a new strain that i will call "Super Skunky Papaya".


I had the same thing happen on my last grow. Aurora and Widow. Both feminized. Had no clue how they got pollinated either. I had a couple seeds in the same places you mentioned, not many in the grow. Maybe 20 seeds from 7 plants. So , I guess that does it for me with feminized. The actual process is hermaphroditic breeding. I also read the plant loses some of its quality in the process.


----------



## WolfScott (Nov 19, 2010)

Megalith said:


> I had the same thing happen on my last grow. Aurora and Widow. Both feminized. Had no clue how they got pollinated either. I had a couple seeds in the same places you mentioned, not many in the grow. Maybe 20 seeds from 7 plants. So , I guess that does it for me with feminized. The actual process is hermaphroditic breeding. I also read the plant loses some of its quality in the process.


 I actually just planted 5 of the seeds I got, I ended up getting about 25 seeds from the Papaya Plant, which was pollinated by the super skunk. I'll let you all know what happens them, weather the germinate or not, and if they do how many are female or male. I'm hoping they are are female! That would make me very happy, as I am running low on seeds now. 

Some other good news this week has brought me was, that I met another local grower! Who has just purchased 5 feminized strains from Nirvana, and 2 of them I was planing to buy for myself! So we have decided to traded some clones!! I can't wait to try out the raspberry cough, I wanted to get that one on my very first order but never did!


----------



## monkeybones (Nov 20, 2010)

my nirvana fem autoflowering northern light didn't autoflower but they're doing nicely under 12/12


----------



## WolfScott (Nov 20, 2010)

monkeybones said:


> my nirvana fem autoflowering northern light didn't autoflower but they're doing nicely under 12/12


 I have not tried any of the auto's myself, but I have heard from a lot of people that same thing. They don't seem to be auto flowering. I think I'll just stick with what I know works. I'm sure the bud will be good though, I've been nothing but happy with All the strains I've bought or tried from nirvana so far!!


----------



## OGPanda (Nov 20, 2010)

Monkeybones and Wolfscott..... Your journals make me want to check RIU every other hour.... Seriously!


----------



## 9867mike777 (Nov 20, 2010)

Blackjack not as frosty as I thought it would be.

My Nirvana Blackjack is getting some nice buds, but it doesn't have as much frost as I would like. It is 12 weeks since I went to twelve hour day, or about 10 weeks from when I could ID the gender. It just started on a second bunch of white hairs coming on strong. I'm guessing two or three weeks left.

So if anyone knows, does the frost come on strong the last two weeks? I am used to White Widow which is always coated in frost at this stage.


----------



## PakChild (Nov 20, 2010)

I ordered Master Kush, Swiss Cheese, White Rhino, Snow White, Wonder Woman, and Venus Flytrap all feminized from Nirvana, MK and SC are 57 days old and WR SN WW VFT are 32 days old today, everythings been going really good so far, gonna lay the screen down tomorrow for my ScrOG setup. Heres a picture.
View attachment 1280541


----------



## WolfScott (Nov 21, 2010)

I took these pics in the dark, but i still think they came out pretty good! I had to transplant from a 3 to a 5 gallon pot, and the pot was both to big and too heavy for the rack I was using, so now I have it resting on a milk create. Notice the screen is now being held up by the plant, instead of the rack,, this works out great for working on the plant & when you need to flush her. I also posted up a few pics of how my room is set up, its is very a simple and inexpensive grow op. On my second harvest alone, if I were to add up the dry weight of my harvest (a one plant grow), and convert it into street value $$ of the weed, that one grow alone paid for all of my equipment 2x over! So my point is you don't need much space or money to get started! So if you have not yet, Now is the time to get started!


----------



## deprave (Nov 21, 2010)

Just finished off my first nirvana grow for the most part...

I ordered 10 blue mystic, 10 northern lights, and 10 master kush from nirvana, all seeds feminized, all seeds turned female...I cloned and did several grows and am still growing these...

Blue Mystic: 2 major phenos - 1 a sativa heavy yielder and the other indicas with average yield..I had one hermie and produce 2 seeds..I did not get any blue ones but never the less they are colorfull buds with some purples, medium density..very beutiful plants and a very stable strain...A descent taste but nothing to pronounced its a sweet fruity. This strain I would grow again, it suits the needs of an indoor sog grower provided you dont get the sativa pheno. The main pheno is a beutiful indicia plant of short to average height while the rare sativa pheno is medium to large in size. I give this plant a 10 of 10 for indoor growing and SOG it is perfection, tight internode spacing, huge fan leaves. I expected this to be like blue dream or blue thunder however it is NOTHING like either.

Northern lights: Very potent buds trichomes all over even on the stems, my only complaint is average yield and lots of stretching...simply put these are large plants they are not small as advertised...they do not respond well to FIM so I have now started using toping technique hoping to improve on the average yield and space these monsters take up. Huge fan leaves with very wide internode spacing this plant towers vertically. The stability of this strain was great, all 10 plants exactly the same. The traits it carried on from its skunk background resinate with this plants incredible vigorous vertical growth and ease/speed of cloning. I think the best application for this strain is outdoor growing due to vertical needs. I feel this strain should be trained if grown indoors with topping and/or LST. I give the potency a 7 out of 10..The yield a 4 out of 10...Stability 10 out of 10..Growth rate 9 out of 10. I have grown other breeders northern lights before and I feel nirvana has the best one as far as potency althou Pyramid NL#5 I think had the best taste the pyramid nl#5 is inferior to this as far as potency.



Master Kush: Small plants indoors with lower then average yield - slow veg time- Strain is very stable, has an odd trait about it, the fan leaves stems are unusually long so it sticks out like a sore thumb, The plant is very small but it can get to medium size if you veg it for a long time (4ft max for me)..I am really unhappy with this strain, it seems to have taken bad traits from both the skunk and the hindu kush, it sounds like an appealing hybrid at first but its just not something that I look for with my style of growing. I can not comment on the smoke because I have not finished curing this yet - yes I am still growing this and maybe things will turn around, I only just harvested one plant that was vegged for a very short duration and I have about 15 others in the chamber so lets hope its not 15 more disappointments or maybe that the smoke is descent.



Overall I am pretty happy with nirvana - it is indeed potent smoke and it has a good flavor althou the strains I have grown are somewhat lacking in the flavor department in comparison to some other strains I have grown and the master kush is a low yielder in my enviroment while the other strains are average yielding at best. The potency and quality of the end product however rivals some of the most potent buds I have grown or smoked.




I grow with fox farms soil, nutrients lineup, and mollasses...with RO water in 3.5 gallon pots..I use HID lights 3600W in total...semi-sog style 48 plants in 21x7

6 plants are grown in DWC with IONIC nutrients.

This was my 5th grow, I have grown only 28 strains so my experience is limited.


----------



## Hudsonvalley82 (Nov 21, 2010)

NYPD Fem week 4 from seed:


----------



## Hudsonvalley82 (Nov 21, 2010)

Seedling Wonder Woman and Jock Horror in a LED vs HID competition:

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/385875-led-vs-hid-side-my.html


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 22, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> I actually just planted 5 of the seeds I got, I ended up getting about 25 seeds from the Papaya Plant, which was pollinated by the super skunk. I'll let you all know what happens them, weather the germinate or not, and if they do how many are female or male. I'm hoping they are are female! That would make me very happy, as I am running low on seeds now.
> 
> Some other good news this week has brought me was, that I met another local grower! Who has just purchased 5 feminized strains from Nirvana, and 2 of them I was planing to buy for myself! So we have decided to traded some clones!! I can't wait to try out the raspberry cough, I wanted to get that one on my very first order but never did!


niceee. im pretty sure those seeds should be FEM.. but just be carefuil cuz they will be more prone to hermiphication... or w.e. u wanna call it. lol. thats cool tho.

and lucky man!!! wish i could find a local grower.. like really close. cuz no1 is close enough for me to trade with.. especially wen i have no car.. the raspberry cough i heard is great. thats 1 i've always wanted to try as well.. i NEED to try that soon. good luck with it



monkeybones said:


> my nirvana fem autoflowering northern light didn't autoflower but they're doing nicely under 12/12


ive heard this from many ppl as well.. i think they kinda rushed the auto's.. they shoulda just waited and got them more stable... =/



WolfScott said:


> I have not tried any of the auto's myself, but I have heard from a lot of people that same thing. They don't seem to be auto flowering. I think I'll just stick with what I know works. I'm sure the bud will be good though, I've been nothing but happy with All the strains I've bought or tried from nirvana so far!!


yeaa ill jsut stick with the FEM seeds as well. i dont mind switchin to 12-12... of anything it'll save money on my electric bill hahaha



9867mike777 said:


> Blackjack not as frosty as I thought it would be.
> 
> My Nirvana Blackjack is getting some nice buds, but it doesn't have as much frost as I would like. It is 12 weeks since I went to twelve hour day, or about 10 weeks from when I could ID the gender. It just started on a second bunch of white hairs coming on strong. I'm guessing two or three weeks left.
> 
> So if anyone knows, does the frost come on strong the last two weeks? I am used to White Widow which is always coated in frost at this stage.


thats stinks man... i know buds do tend to get a lil extra frost in the last 2-3 weeks.. how does the plant look? u got a pic? i know sativas tend to have less frost thasn indicas... but dont worry man... frostiness doesnt mean SHIT! it might be 1/2 as frosty as the WW but will prob. b jsut as dtrong... mayube even stronger. =) im sure itll b bomb man.. deff lemme know how it turns out



PakChild said:


> I ordered Master Kush, Swiss Cheese, White Rhino, Snow White, Wonder Woman, and Venus Flytrap all feminized from Nirvana, MK and SC are 57 days old and WR SN WW VFT are 32 days old today, everythings been going really good so far, gonna lay the screen down tomorrow for my ScrOG setup. Heres a picture.
> View attachment 1280541


wwooohooo. thats watsup man.. damnnn... wish i had money to grow that many strains.. lookin really good man. very very healthy lookin plants. =) keep up the good work!



WolfScott said:


> I took these pics in the dark, but i still think they came out pretty good! I had to transplant from a 3 to a 5 gallon pot, and the pot was both to big and too heavy for the rack I was using, so now I have it resting on a milk create. Notice the screen is now being held up by the plant, instead of the rack,, this works out great for working on the plant & when you need to flush her. I also posted up a few pics of how my room is set up, its is very a simple and inexpensive grow op. On my second harvest alone, if I were to add up the dry weight of my harvest (a one plant grow), and convert it into street value $$ of the weed, that one grow alone paid for all of my equipment 2x over! So my point is you don't need much space or money to get started! So if you have not yet, Now is the time to get started!


looking good man.. mine are at 2 or 3 weeks into flowering.. comin along nice.. madd funny i jsut transplanted mine from a 3 gallon to a 5 gallion bucket a few days ago as well. lol. we're only a week or 2 apart. =) mines startin to look more like a sativa as well now.. very very skinny leaves.. this is by far the biggest and bushiest plant ive grown so far.. its fuck HUGEEE!!!! gonna have to post pics up soon. gotta start a new journal now tho since i got the new light and diff strains. 

i took a clone.. and it rooted!! wooohoo. foinally got a clone to root. the clone is growin madddd fast too! i jsut transpolanted it.. adn the roots on it were rediclous! didnt know roots could grow so fast!!

heyy w-scott... does ur full moon have any frost yet?? i dont really see any on mine yet.. i see a tiny bit here adn there.. but thats it.


----------



## WolfScott (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, she (Full Moon) dose have some frost or Trichomes on her already, but not as much as we are used to having by this time. I know the Aurora Indica or the Papaya would have been covered with them by now, on there stems and everything, but I guess thats why Indica dominate strains are in the medical section, and the Sativa's are not. I know that you already know this so I'll post it up for the others who don'y know, Indica Vs Sativa! 

I copied this, so I did not write it!
Sativa
Lets start from the ground up. The Sativa plant takes longer to grow, mature, and requires more light than an Indica. The sativa dominant plant is tall, generally between eight to twelve feet. Sativas have narrower leaves, are usually lighter in pigment, and have a taste ranging from earthy to sweet and fruity. Sativa strains are also higher in THC content than Indicas and generally produce a more mild smoke. The sativa high is often characterized as uplifting and energetic. The effects of a sativa cannabis are mostly cerebral and less sedating, a good choice for medicating throughout the day. They give a feeling of optimism and well  being, as well as providing a good measure of pain relief for certain symptoms. Sativas are more of a stimulant, effective in appetite stimulation, relieving depression, migraines, pain and nausea.  The British Columbia Compassion Society

Indica
The Indica plant is normally short and bushy with dense flowers and often grow a darker green, sometimes purple. The aroma and flavors of an Indica range from sweet and fruity to a pungent skunk. Medicating with Indicas have primarily physical(rather than cerebral) effects on the body. Indicas are great for relaxation, stress relief, and for an overall sense of calm and serenity. This aids with anxiety pain, tremors and more conditions. Indica strains are also very effective for overall body pain relief, and often used in the treatment of insomnia. They are the late  evening choice of many patients as a sleep aid According to anecdotal evidence, the Indica strains are a relaxant, effective for anxiety, pain, nausea, appetite stimulation, sleep, muscle spasms and tremors, among other symptoms.  The British Columbia Compassion Society

Hybrids
Hybrids are created by cross-breeding two or more different strains to create a new hybrid strain. Hybrids are created to retain certain desired characteristics from Indica and Sativa plants, a best of both worlds. A grower accomplishes this by altering the ratio of sativa and indica influences, growers can breed hybrids for a certain high, flavor, and aroma. Most marijuana varieties available today are hybrids as they bring together the best of both Indica and Sativa marijuana characteristics.


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 23, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> Yes, she (Full Moon) dose have some frost or Trichomes on her already, but not as much as we are used to having by this time. I know the Aurora Indica or the Papaya would have been covered with them by now, on there stems and everything, but I guess thats why Indica dominate strains are in the medical section, and the Sativa's are not. I know that you already know this so I'll post it up for the others who don'y know, Indica Vs Sativa!
> 
> I copied this, so I did not write it!
> Sativa
> ...


yeaaa im excited for this grow to finish tho.. cuz just like u... this is my 1st sativa grow. i liked growin indicas more tho.. due to time and size andd trichs... but i had to give the full moon a try.. heard its really really good


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 24, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> I actually just planted 5 of the seeds I got, I ended up getting about 25 seeds from the Papaya Plant, which was pollinated by the super skunk. I'll let you all know what happens them, weather the germinate or not, and if they do how many are female or male. I'm hoping they are are female! That would make me very happy, as I am running low on seeds now.
> 
> Some other good news this week has brought me was, that I met another local grower! Who has just purchased 5 feminized strains from Nirvana, and 2 of them I was planing to buy for myself! So we have decided to traded some clones!! I can't wait to try out the raspberry cough, I wanted to get that one on my very first order but never did!


i recently tried some very well grown raspberry cough, it was amazing... im tempted to try growing it next to a crystal plant, you guys think i could do it? or is the raspberry cough gonna get alot taller? if so ill just get blackberry i geuss... i mean that was like top 10 ive ever smoked man, that raspberry cough is azmaing


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 25, 2010)

thats awesome.. awww man., i really wanna try the raspberry cough. and the bubblecious... or even breed them. raspberry gum


----------



## OGPanda (Nov 26, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> thats awesome.. awww man., i really wanna try the raspberry cough. and the bubblecious... or even breed them. raspberry gum


Damn... Rasberry Gum sounds like some dankness.... I would definetly try that one even if it didn't have bag appeal.


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 28, 2010)

yeaa that does sound bombbbb. i might try and make sum sumday.. adn send out sample for ppl to try. =D


----------



## 9867mike777 (Nov 28, 2010)

Here is a closeup of a Nirvana Blackjack bud that I was bitching about not having enough frost. It started to frost up pretty good. All the white hairs are a secondary burst of flowering. This is getting closer.


----------



## 9867mike777 (Nov 28, 2010)

Here is a Nirvana Northern Light bud. This is real close. The little bud leaves are turning brown.


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 29, 2010)

wanna try both of those strains!!


----------



## 9867mike777 (Nov 29, 2010)

I was kind of disappointed in the Northern light. Out of 10 seeds, only 7 germed. Out of these 7, only two were female. Of the five rejects, four were male, and one was a bad hermie. I did collect some pollen from the best looking male and pollinated some of the lower branches on the female. Don't know if I got seeds yet.

As for the Blackjack, don't overnute it early. Wait until five or six weeks into flowering to add a little flower nutes. While this has an Indica, Black Domina for the mother, this plant is very Sativa. It will grow tall and wild. You will need to train it or bend it unless you want a four to five foot tall plant.

Still don't know about the quality of this bud. We'll see.


----------



## sniffer (Nov 29, 2010)

i grew there white widow , blackjack , blue mystic , and there ak/48 ,,,
waste of time


----------



## 9867mike777 (Nov 29, 2010)

sniffer said:


> i grew there white widow , blackjack , blue mystic , and there ak/48 ,,,
> waste of time


 I got some Nirvana White Widow a couple of years ago which was outstanding. I was able to breed for quite a few seeds which were wonderfully consistent.


----------



## jdizzle22 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey guys I want to order some Bubbleicious, Raspberry Cough, and White Castle for my patient but Nirvana claims they don't accept debit cards. I've read many posts of people claiming they paid them with their debit card this year, but they won't accept mine. My only other option is a bank transfer (because my bank thinks I don't have enough credit to get a real card, and won't give me a secure credit card for some reason) but this doesn't seem safe as I apparently have to go into a bank location to actually do this.

I really like Nirvana's reputation, website, and prices... But my patient and I need your fans help to make this work
I run with Wellsfargo btw


----------



## Sam Stone (Dec 2, 2010)

hey that is the WAY TO GROW did you top that or veg long?how that setup work?


----------



## lotusexige (Dec 6, 2010)

here is the blue mystic i grew last grow, best bud i ever smoked...


----------



## CaGeD (Dec 7, 2010)

tommy359 said:


> My four remaining Nirvana Wonder Woman at 72 days flower. Already cut one and got three O"s dried, hope the others are all like that.


 Those look right and tight tommy.

Afghan x Master Kush f1 flowers...veg of Afghan, (NLx H)X bub=1, papaya=1, NL x H =1
Nirvana genes.


----------



## sonar (Dec 25, 2010)

Hmm, been awhile since anyone posted here. Thought I'd bump quick maybe get some action.


----------



## WolfScott (Dec 25, 2010)

sonar said:


> Hmm, been awhile since anyone posted here. Thought I'd bump quick maybe get some action.


The pics are both on the day before and after I harvested. I did A single plant scrOG style grow, and I used a 400 watt HPS light to flower her. I used the Fox Farm Line up Grow Big, Big Bloom, and Tiger Bloom, along with Snow Storm Ultra. My medium was Black Gold Organic potting mix, and this time around I needed to use a 5 gallon pot.
This was My very first Sativa strain ever, and to tell you the truth I did not see any difference at all opposed to an Indica strain. That may have been because I did a scrOG style grow , but I'm not sure. It also only took me 8 1/2 weeks to flower her, which surprised me because I thought it would take 11-13 weeks. I did not get an exact dry weight yet, but it will be somewhere between 1 and 1 1/2 onces. 
If you have any questions about this grow, you can visit my Full Moon journal it is linked to my sig.. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## krozone (Dec 26, 2010)

Great job Wolfscott!


----------



## GrammarPolice (Dec 26, 2010)

Past couple months have really sucked.

Lost a grow spot..took a while to find a new one.

Just got on with some Blackberry and Venus Flytrap beans...

Updates to follow in the coming weeks..

Peace Yall.


----------



## GrammarPolice (Jan 3, 2011)

10 seeds...10 sprouts.


----------



## resinousflowers (Jan 3, 2011)

yeh,nirvana seed germ rates are normally very good.10 out of 10 with my blue mystic.only 1 runt.


----------



## husalife (Jan 3, 2011)

Looking good so far. Always nice to hear 10 of 10, but like resinous said Nirvana has Great Germ Rates


----------



## GrammarPolice (Jan 4, 2011)

Out of all the seeds my friends and I have gotten from them..2 Ice and 1 AI didnt sprout. 

2 of my Flytraps kicked the bucket though. The rest look very strong..

Ive got 2 tents now, so one will be dedicated to flowering.
Im going to put a couple Blackberry and maybe 2 of the Flytraps into the flower tent in a couple weeks.

Im going to grow out one of each strain to take a bunch of clones. The plan is to do a bunch of small plants instead of a few big ones.


----------



## tokenjoker78 (Jan 4, 2011)

i've grown their white widow and Ice both are in my top 10 favorites. both had 100% germ rates. I only pulled 2/10 fems on the ww but 8/10 fems on the ice but that the name of the game only need one for a mom. I cut down 3 ice last night ill post some pics right b4 they go to jars.


----------



## LogicBuds (Jan 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;mH0XzZBo_9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mH0XzZBo_9E[/video]these are some ak-48s im about to flower... check out my grow journal, im about to start


----------



## GrammarPolice (Jan 13, 2011)

Im not even going to start a journal for this grow..seems like whenever I do I abuse it and dont update enough.

I'm going to post pics here occasionally..

The white containers are going to be my mothers. Front is Blackberry, back is Venus Flytrap.

In the black containers, Blackberry to the left, Flytrap to the right. 

2 of the Flytrap seedlings bit the dust. Still happy though.

Coming up on 2 weeks since I started germinating.


----------



## KingDavid91 (Jan 14, 2011)

How is the blackjack you guys? right now im working on Blackjack(M) X Yoruba Nigerian(F) and want to figure out what the characteristic of black jack are as im already familiar with the nigerian. any input would be great


----------



## GrammarPolice (Jan 14, 2011)

Ive grown lots of Blackjack indoor and out.

Never had a male though..

Physiologically speaking, it has the potential to get very tall and very wide. It really is a monster. Big and hearty in my experience.
It has wonderfully humongous node regions and fills out great. Awesome yields.
The actual bud is very different. Fat and dense flowers with a smell that is unique. Somewhere between coffee and sausage.


----------



## sonar (Jan 14, 2011)

GrammarPolice said:


> Ive grown lots of Blackjack indoor and out.
> 
> Never had a male though..
> 
> ...


When does that blackjack usually finish for you outdoors?


----------



## KingDavid91 (Jan 14, 2011)

i can definitely vouch for the coffee scent, evertime im around the plants i always get strong whiffs of coffee. im always like wait what? hows the high feel? taste? potency form your experience?


----------



## GrammarPolice (Jan 14, 2011)

sonar said:


> When does that blackjack usually finish for you outdoors?


Mine finished first week of october last year.


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 15, 2011)

i just finished my full moon grow... this shit is BOMBBBBB! lol. nice yield/smell/taste/high. ill post up sum pics. =)


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## pluto nash (Jan 15, 2011)

View attachment 1382853View attachment 1382854View attachment 1382855white widow, northern light, chrystal


----------



## Withthebiscuit (Jan 16, 2011)

even tho shortrider has been discounted why isnt it on the poll 
(thats why others is winning)


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 16, 2011)

Withthebiscuit said:


> even tho shortrider has been discounted why isnt it on the poll
> (thats why others is winning)


wen i made the thread.. ik just tried to thinki of the most popular ones... and u can only add a certain amount of strains... soo i had to just pick wat i thought was popular.. alotta ppl complain about aurora indica not bein on there


----------



## KingDavid91 (Jan 19, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> View attachment 1382814View attachment 1382815View attachment 1382816View attachment 1382817View attachment 1382818View attachment 1382819View attachment 1382820View attachment 1382821View attachment 1382822View attachment 1382823View attachment 1382826View attachment 1382827View attachment 1382828View attachment 1382829View attachment 1382830View attachment 1382831View attachment 1382832View attachment 1382833View attachment 1382834View attachment 1382835View attachment 1382836


Nice iron gym lawl


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 19, 2011)

KingDavid91 said:


> Nice iron gym lawl


hahaha. thanks. =) needa try that thing out soon


----------



## sweetswisher (Jan 20, 2011)

aurora indica from nirvana bout a week and a half into flowering


----------



## Hudsonvalley82 (Jan 21, 2011)

just had harvest day for my 4 NYPD fem...got a ton of bud. Total harvest for all the plants is both pictures combined (will not weigh until dried):



Close up of the buds two days before harvest:


----------



## 1gamma45 (Jan 21, 2011)

I used to be a fan of nirvana. I ordered White Widow and White castle and had great success. The next time I tried to order was back at the end of Sept. I ordered 2 packs of 5 Fem AK-48 seeds. After a month of waiting I opened a ticket and was told they would reship them afetr another month I opened another ticket and was told yea well we shiped them now twice too bad. 


Today 1/21/11 I get 2 pacs of Ak-48 post marked Jan 3 2011.


Fuck Nirvana Fuck thier piss poor Custormer service. They are liers.



Yes I got my seeds after 5 months of being lied to that they were shiped and they never were.


TUDE all the way.


----------



## KingDavid91 (Jan 23, 2011)

do these plants look at all like they took after the blackjack? week 2 of flowering


----------



## Oldreefer (Jan 23, 2011)

Nirvana Nothern Light Auto....


----------



## jdizzle22 (Jan 23, 2011)

1gamma45 said:


> I used to be a fan of nirvana. I ordered White Widow and White castle and had great success. The next time I tried to order was back at the end of Sept. I ordered 2 packs of 5 Fem AK-48 seeds. After a month of waiting I opened a ticket and was told they would reship them afetr another month I opened another ticket and was told yea well we shiped them now twice too bad.
> 
> Today 1/21/11 I get 2 pacs of Ak-48 post marked Jan 3 2011.
> 
> ...


You have heard of customs and things getting stuck/lost in shipping?*(like luggage that disappears for awhile but shows up). They treated me just fine and sent me free replacements immediately (some were damaged in shipping), they even sent me more than I told them had been damaged. You probably just suffered an exception to their usually good service.


----------



## stdnotme (Jan 23, 2011)

looks like cheese or urban poison.


----------



## stdnotme (Jan 23, 2011)

sonar said:


> You have any pics man? I don't see how 2 plants of 2 different strains can both be garbage.



What nuts. are you using?


----------



## KingDavid91 (Jan 23, 2011)

stdnotme said:


> looks like cheese or urban poison.


is that to me?


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Jan 23, 2011)

Does anybody have experience growing short rider? Im very curious about this strain. I've seen the average time start to finsh is 7-8 weeks which is good, but im worried about potency and yield. Any help would be appreciated! +Rep


----------



## sonar (Jan 24, 2011)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> Does anybody have experience growing short rider? Im very curious about this strain. I've seen the average time start to finsh is 7-8 weeks which is good, but im worried about potency and yield. Any help would be appreciated! +Rep


I never grew it personally but I've seen a lot of grows after researching it myself. It seems so-so for the money you pay, but I have seen quite a few not autoflower like they are suppose to.


----------



## PakChild (Jan 24, 2011)

all feminized seeds from Nirvana 5 of each strain, Master Kush, Swiss Cheese, White Rhino, Snow White, Wonder Woman, Venus Flytrap, SCROG, 2000w, Co2, ORGANIC
only one turned out hermi which was a white rhino
just bout 5 weeks in to flower
View attachment 1401319View attachment 1401320View attachment 1401321View attachment 1401328


----------



## bigggboy (Jan 27, 2011)

i ordered wonder woman from nirvana 3+ weeks ago (john doe style) still waiting on my order --this is my first time buying seeds so i hope im just being antsy--if not it may be my last -i know 40$ isnt a real expensive way to learn a lesson but 40$ is alot to some people--hope they come or i wont have much good to say on about them on this site--any suggestions?


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 27, 2011)

bigggboy said:


> i ordered wonder woman from nirvana 3+ weeks ago (john doe style) still waiting on my order --this is my first time buying seeds so i hope im just being antsy--if not it may be my last -i know 40$ isnt a real expensive way to learn a lesson but 40$ is alot to some people--hope they come or i wont have much good to say on about them on this site--any suggestions?


sucks man.. sorry 2 hear that.a dn i know.. 40 bucks is alot to me man... which is why i have such a limited selection of seeds to grow.. but if i was you i would go to the help desk at nirvana-shop.com and go to the help desk an dopen up a ticker adn let them know wats goin on.. if there not there in like a week or so.. they'll "most likely" re-send ur stuff out for ya. =)


----------



## BoOYaH!!! (Jan 27, 2011)

anyone have any issues with NL phenos?? I have a few flowering right now. Same lighting, Nutes, ect, 2 are doing great, but 1 is BAREly even flowering.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 14, 2011)

well alright guys its been a long time searching... im gonna get chrystal and one other strain (fem 5 pak). ive done a lot of reading here and there and still cant make a final decision. im considering blackberry, but there is sooo little info on it. medusa has almost no info at all, that sucks. but yeah, im leaning towards a plant around the same size and flowering time as chrystal. so maybe snow white or white castle or white rhino ive said to myself... but the lineage is so similar to chrystal.... grhaaaah!! too many good choices. you guys got any good suggestions. they will most likely be in a medium size closet for flowering... so no tall lanky plants. thx for any help guys i love this thread. thx chb!! nirvana should employ u and wolfscott lol!!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 14, 2011)

pluto nash said:


> View attachment 1382853View attachment 1382854View attachment 1382855white widow, northern light, chrystal


dude! are those all yours? you rock!!! 3 of my fav strains!!! which one smoked best? which one grow best/ weighed most? nice pics! +rep
sorry for late response too its been a bit since ive been on here.


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 15, 2011)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> well alright guys its been a long time searching... im gonna get chrystal and one other strain (fem 5 pak). ive done a lot of reading here and there and still cant make a final decision. im considering blackberry, but there is sooo little info on it. medusa has almost no info at all, that sucks. but yeah, im leaning towards a plant around the same size and flowering time as chrystal. so maybe snow white or white castle or white rhino ive said to myself... but the lineage is so similar to chrystal.... grhaaaah!! too many good choices. you guys got any good suggestions. they will most likely be in a medium size closet for flowering... so no tall lanky plants. thx for any help guys i love this thread. thx chb!! nirvana should employ u and wolfscott lol!!


lol. thaikns man. and im sure youll be ahppy with chrystal. =) have yuou looked into wonder woman?? i just ordered sum bubbleicious seeds.. i have hear dALOT of great things about bubbleicious.. that might be sumhin u wanna look into.. short and squat and VERY VERY frosty with a nice sweet taste i would try it if i was you


----------



## monkeybones (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's some of the Northern Lights (dried, cured some weeks) I managed to get from my second grow that ended up having a couple undetected hermie pollen sacs in the garden. Lots of seed but I got about 4 ounces of smokables from the 5 plants. It was their "Autoflowering" Northern Lights and yeah they didn't autoflower at all, had to pop them to 12/12. Oh well. Smokes nice, but I liked AK-48 better.

Peace ^_^


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 22, 2011)

monkeybones said:


> Here's some of the Northern Lights (dried, cured some weeks) I managed to get from my second grow that ended up having a couple undetected hermie pollen sacs in the garden. Lots of seed but I got about 4 ounces of smokables from the 5 plants. It was their "Autoflowering" Northern Lights and yeah they didn't autoflower at all, had to pop them to 12/12. Oh well. Smokes nice, but I liked AK-48 better.
> 
> Peace ^_^
> 
> View attachment 1452859View attachment 1452860


lookn good man. got sum ak 48 seeds and northern lghts seeds as well. and got sum bubbleicious seeds that sprouted a couple days ago.. =)


----------



## monkeybones (Feb 22, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> lookn good man. got sum ak 48 seeds and northern lghts seeds as well. and got sum bubbleicious seeds that sprouted a couple days ago.. =)


right on.


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello all, I am back from a short break,..... My Mother passed away a few weeks ago after a short battle with Breast cancer. Needless to say, my plants have been neglected big time, I'm just now bringing them back to life.

I'm working on a few projects right now, actually it is one big combined project!  

I have 3 Aurora Indica plants in 5 gallon pots (that I started from a regular batch of seeds, and got lucky!, All 3 of the seeds I planted were females!) flowering under my new 1k HPS light, and adjust a wing reflector. They have been flowering for 3 weeks now under my 400watt HPS light, and now that my new room is done tomorrow will be the first day under the 1K EYE Super HPS. 

I also have 4 more Aurora Indica clones that will be ready to flower next week. I plan on putting them under the 1 K light as well.

I also have another 8 Aurora Indica clones that have just shown there roots (100% success rate cloning!), not sure when or where they will go .. LOL

And last but not least, I have started 2 feminized Mother plants Northern Light, and Papaya. After I Flower all my Aurora Indica plants I will switch over to Northern Light, and Papaya for a wile. But not too long as I have a few other strains I would like to try out!

I'll try to upload some pics of my plants and the new set up later on tonight!

I just uploaded some pics!


----------



## BoOYaH!!! (Feb 22, 2011)

Nirvana Northern Lights at 54 days Flowering


----------



## potfarmer297 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi guy, here's my tent, all filled up with nirvana.......got 4 master kush, 3 crystal and 3 blackberry all feminized seeds............order those three packs of 5 and got 10 plants...
they are at day 28 of 12/12 now......under a 600w mh/hps in 3 gallon planting bags and using biobizz all mix soil and AN iguana juice, bud candy and big bud................think I can get 1lbs. off of these plants?????..............


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 23, 2011)

potfarmer297 said:


> Hi guy, here's my tent, all filled up with nirvana.......got 4 master kush, 3 crystal and 3 blackberry all feminized seeds............order those three packs of 5 and got 10 plants...
> they are at day 28 of 12/12 now......under a 600w mh/hps in 3 gallon planting bags and using biobizz all mix soil and AN iguana juice, bud candy and big bud.....View attachment 1457883...........think I can get 1lbs. off of these plants?????..............


yea i think u can... thats a lil more than an ounce 1/2 per plant.. i think u can pull it off. how long did u veg for? and if possible (if not, then next time) u might wanna try a bigger sized growing bag. 5 gallons are a good size the more room the roots have to grow.. the better the plant will grow. =) eitehr way. looks great man


----------



## potfarmer297 (Feb 24, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yea i think u can... thats a lil more than an ounce 1/2 per plant.. i think u can pull it off. how long did u veg for? and if possible (if not, then next time) u might wanna try a bigger sized growing bag. 5 gallons are a good size the more room the roots have to grow.. the better the plant will grow. =) eitehr way. looks great man


tnx fo the reply................I vegged for 30 days........7 days of 24/0 and 23 days 0f 16/8.


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 24, 2011)

potfarmer297 said:


> tnx fo the reply................I vegged for 30 days........7 days of 24/0 and 23 days 0f 16/8.


aiight cool cool. u should be good then. if for sum reason u dont get 1 lb.. youll be pretty damn close! lol


----------



## loquacious (Feb 25, 2011)

I just ordered some AK-48 (shipped on 02/23) and the Bubblelicious is flat out awesome!


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 25, 2011)

loquacious said:


> I just ordered some AK-48 (shipped on 02/23) and the Bubblelicious is flat out awesome!


niiiiice. u have any pics of the bubblecious? mine are about 1 week old.. tyhere growing pretty fast tho. =) very impressed so far. =D


----------



## potfarmer297 (Feb 28, 2011)

3 crystal plants.
crystal top
crystal plant, this one got taller than the other 2
i think this one is a blackberry
another crystal top
crystal top
 3 blackberries


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 28, 2011)

sweet looks great!


----------



## DaGrapeApe (Mar 1, 2011)

I grew and loved their papaya. In fact my avatar pic is Papaya. However one of the blue mystics must have had a male pollen sac and completely fucked up my grow room. about 12 plants at various stages became heavily seeded. I have one more blue mystic ready to flower, but I'm scared to even put it in the room.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 1, 2011)

DaGrapeApe said:


> I grew and loved their papaya. In fact my avatar pic is Papaya. However one of the blue mystics must have had a male pollen sac and completely fucked up my grow room. about 12 plants at various stages became heavily seeded. I have one more blue mystic ready to flower, but I'm scared to even put it in the room.


damn man.. sorry 2 hear bout the pollen. =/ i jsut tossed a hermie BB plant i had growin... only found a couple nanners..... sooo im hopin my otehr platns are safe.. the BB was only flowering for about 3-4 weeks.. adn was mostly buds/hairs.

is the other blue mystic a clone? or a diff plant from a diff seed? if its a clone.. then its probly gonna hermie on you again. but if its a deff plant.. u should be good. =) just keep a real close eye on it if ur worried.. and once u see ANY sign of a pollen sac... kill that fucker.


----------



## stdnotme (Mar 24, 2011)

Nirvana seeds are really good. I will never ever use bag seeds again, the difference is mind blowing. I want to post my NYPD pics up but cant fig out how. You wouldn't even believe the pic. It is only at 28 days of flowering and it looks done. My girls is about 5'5". great for pruning. I use the lantern technique. (Veg 12h on 5.5h off, 1h on 5.5h off.) (Flower at 11hrs and reduce the time by 30min every two wks.) save money.

What is a good nut. regim...? I use GH flora, and Bud candy, plus also a PH Downer. That's it! You really don't need all that shit. 
I used to buy mad shit but that other stuff doesn't work. 
What do you use? I would like to hear.


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 24, 2011)

Whats up everyone? I 'm going to start to flower this plant tomorrow, and I wanted to show you all how she looks so far! I love scrogging! I have a sweet ass 7 plant Aurora Indica 1000 watt scrog room too! I hope to have some pics tomorrow to show you. The room and equipment cost me over $2,000 to build and set up, all I'm waiting for now is a 1000 watt MH bulb to come in the mail and I'm good to grow!

[video=youtube;cdsLvf9cw7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdsLvf9cw7M[/video]


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 25, 2011)

ooo shit. wolfy's back. lol. lookin good man! i still ahve that full moon around. hahaha got one thats 8 weeks into flowering actually. gonna chop her in a week or 2. and got a couple bubblicious goin... adn a northern lights. adn ak-48 as well


----------



## dwarfman420 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just found this great thread and have a few nirvana strain pics to share.

*
Strain: Jock Horror
Lights: 2x 600w (MH veg/HPS flower)
Veg Time: 4 Weeks
Flowering Time: 8-9 Weeks
Soil: Miracle Grow - Moisture Control
Nutes: Fox Farm (Big Grow, Tiger Bloom, Big Bloom)
Final Yield: 2 ounces average
Smoke: Tight packed, strawberry blond hairs sprinkled with sugar crystals buds. Smoke is melon-esk and great quality.
* 


*

Strain: Northern Lights Autoflower (Got a few packs before they were pulled due to reports from the community on them not autoflowering).
Lights: 2x 400w (MH veg/HPS flower)
Veg Time: 4 Weeks
Flowering Time: 8-9 Weeks
Soil: Miracle Grow - Potting Mix
Nutes: Fox Farm (Big Grow, Tiger Bloom, Big Bloom)
Final Yield: 1.8 ounces average*
*Smoke: Compacts down while maintaining somewhat light and airy bud. Has a great taste w/ a touch of spice. Great high as well.

*



Growing Nirvana's BlackJack and BlackBerry right now, will post on them down the road (will be at least 7 more weeks as they just went to 12/12)


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 25, 2011)

dwarfman420 said:


> Just found this great thread and have a few nirvana strain pics to share.
> 
> *
> Strain: Jock Horror
> ...


very nice very nice. =) i almsot ordered jock horror last purchase.... but i went with ak 48 and northern lights. got sum bubblicious as well. the jock horror looks great tho man.. very nice choice of strains... ive always wanted to try blackjack and blackberry as well.. ive smoked blackberry b4 and was really really impressed.. has a great fruity taste and smell. a lil on the harsh side. but the high was amazing. cant wait to see them in full bloom! u should try sum full moon. im growin sum of that now.. and have been the last few months.. ive just kept the clone around for a while now. traded a Nirvana White Widow seed to a friend on here for a Full Moon seed... and have kept it goin ever since.. good luck with the other 2 ladies. =) make sure to post sum pics up here while theyre flowering!! =) ill be lookin forward to them!


----------



## dwarfman420 (Mar 25, 2011)

I would try that full moon as the pics look great, but... I just ordered a bunch of seeds from the attitude promo. Lots of freebies to try etc

But.... Next grow I will be growing 1-3 Nirvana PPP as I have read and seen a lot of good things on it.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 25, 2011)

dwarfman420 said:


> I would try that full moon as the pics look great, but... I just ordered a bunch of seeds from the attitude promo. Lots of freebies to try etc
> 
> But.... Next grow I will be growing 1-3 Nirvana PPP as I have read and seen a lot of good things on it.


yeaaa. wen u get a chance. look thru my journal in my thread.... adn see what my full moon looks like.... not that their pics doesnt look good.. but idk.. my pics look ALOT better... in my opinion. lol. if i had more time i'd post sum up here. but i gotta leave for work.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 25, 2011)

ok. i lied. i foudn a few pics to show ya.







hope u enjoy.. not tryna change ur mind or anything. lol. just wanted to show them off. lol. ive heard great things about the PPP as well. im sure youll be pleased no matter what strain u get... all of nirvana's strains are amazing


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 25, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> ooo shit. wolfy's back. lol. lookin good man! i still ahve that full moon around. hahaha got one thats 8 weeks into flowering actually. gonna chop her in a week or 2. and got a couple bubblicious goin... adn a northern lights. adn ak-48 as well


Right on dude! I did love that Full Moon, it is my #2 most fav strain so far. I'm glad I still have a seed or two left, along with 7 other Nirvana Strains now! Yes, I am back, and I am back with Motivation. I got some pics & maybe even a video coming tonight of my new grow room! Trust me you don't want to miss this! 1000 watt grow with every extra you can think of! It put me broke, but it will be well worth it later!!


----------



## treduece (Mar 25, 2011)

swiss cheese any one?????


----------



## flamethrower1 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have grown a couple of crops of blackberry along side of ice and noticed that the blackberry does not frost up quite as well as the ice did.
The plants looked good, but they just were not as good as the ice.
Anyone else see this in this strain.
Maybe someone could offer some special advice on how to get this strain to its full potential.
Oh and I grow in an aeroponic system (stinkbuddies version) using Dutch Master


----------



## drekoushranada (Mar 26, 2011)

So I would like to go with WW, Bubblelicious, and the indoor mystery mix from them. They all will be fem seeds. Will the strains respond well to being topped for 4 main colas? I will be using an aero/nft stinkbud system in a 4x4x6.5 tent. 1000Kw mh for veg and 1000Kw hps flower. Want to run 15 plants. Just want to know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (May 29, 2011)

dang what happened to this thread!?!?
well if anyone remembers... i went ahead and ordered four nirvana strains... blackberry, chrystal, white castle, and new york power diesel. so far ive only tried one white castle seed and its now a beautiful 8-9 week old girl about to go into flowering. it has good internode spacing, its not too tall or lanky, and it smells fantastic. its a mix of sweet fuel smell and a strong pine/marijuana smell. very easy to work with strain, very predictable. ice makes the white widow much more heat tolerant too.
nirvana rocks!!


----------



## chb444220 (May 30, 2011)

idk wat happpened to it man....? =/ just kinda dies out.. sucks. might add sum of my old pics on here. i grew out the bubblicious. which was AMAZING! id say its nirvanas best strain. and the northern lights was amazing as well. it wasnt a biig yielder... but the quality looked GREAT! very nice fluffy light green buds covered in red hairs


----------



## q3aserver (May 30, 2011)

I ordered 10 Wonder Woman from Nirvana. 
I planted 4 and 1 turned up female which was a bummer but stress and odds played against me I suppose.
The 1 female is under 2x6 bulb T8 fixtures, I would place it about 2 weeks from finish.
I dried out a sample and this is some of the frostiest bud I have ever seen, the resin is thick. 

Thanks Nirvana!


----------



## chb444220 (May 30, 2011)

niceeee. sucks to hear that 3 turned out to be males.... =/ who knows.. maybe u just got shitty luck and picked out all the males out of the 10 seeds u got.... and the rest are all female? lol. or a majority of them are anywayz. u got any pics? ive heard great things bout wonder woman


----------



## WolfScott (May 30, 2011)

This thread will start to be active again now that someone posted something new! lol I got some Pure Power Plant 7 weeks into flowering! Take a look!!


----------



## sniffer (May 30, 2011)

yeah they sure grow pretty ,, 
but ,, wheres the buzz ?


----------



## growone (May 30, 2011)

sniffer said:


> yeah they sure grow pretty ,,
> but ,, wheres the buzz ?


PPP has a buzz, fairly strong, not edgy
the indica pheno seems a bit too much couch lock for my tastes


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Jun 9, 2011)

If this thread needed anything, it was their K2, which they Idiotically removed from their line up..... I had bought a 10 pack of K2, ICE and AK-48.... I planted 4 Ice 3 K2 and 3 AK's.... I ended up equally with 2 females from each.... My nephew at the time wanted one for his outdoor grow, and I had a hard time picking which one I wanted to give him since they were all beautiful plants at the time growing hydroponically.... Well I ended up giving him the K2 since from what all the plants, K2 was the one with the least hype, so thought I'd want more of the ICE and AK.... Boy was I wrong.... K2 grew so easily, and with huge colas compared to the Ice and AK... Beautiful velvet like colors and just frosty..... Ice looked alot different with alot of red hairs, but it still had a great high, just a little too fuel tasting for my liking.... It kinda made my brain feel like it had cotton mouth...lol (best way i can describe it..lol)..... AK was awesome as well, but K2 was lil frostier, and better IMO, and Yielded twice as much... Yeah, I gave away my best strain, but I had more seeds, and of course I got hooked up with some great outdoor K2.... anyways... Later on I had my own great K2 mother going on for a mother, but died on me after failed pump, and I was so pissed that I couldnt find my 2 left over seeds, and Nirvana no longer carried it....... Hear Homegrown fantaseeds's K2 is the same, so i have to check it out!...... (ps.... those were the good ol days when they were 15 bucks a pack of 10 reg, and buy 3 get 1 free.... 45 bucks for 40 seeds!.... My 4th pack was an indoor mix, so had no idea what they were, and I never got to try them.... Lost all those seeds over time... sucks ... was like 8 years ago after all..


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 10, 2011)

ikt sucks man.... ther are people out there who have K-2 mothers too... but sending/recieving cutitng is pretty tricky... sticking the cutting in a videotape and overnighting it is the only real successful way ive heard of doin that....

if u can find a goodf hindu kush strain/pheno... and cross it with some of Nirvanas White Widow (which was really great as well. 1 of my favs) you could create ur own K-2... might not be exactly the same as the original.... but might be worth a try.. sucks Nirvana ot rid of alot of their good strains.... but alot of their "old strains" just got new names... i had a page saved b4 where they said what the new names where..... for example (this is not correct!) just say... 4-way is now known royal flush.... now that i think of it.. that might be correct. lol.

and mann... 45 bucks for 40 seeds sounds GREAT!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sooo far sooo good. =) a lil bit behind for 5 weeks flowering... but once it went into flowering... all teh leaves started shriveling.. adn the whole plant was dying on me.. soo i considered throwin it away but i gave it a chance... after i pulled off all the dying leaves and a couple branches... it started comin bak 2 life.. and now look at her! =D​


----------



## Lilpilgrim (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey Hey, Great thread ya got going. I have grown Nirvana's Blackberry, Blue Mystic, and Snow White. Here is a shot of the Blackberry, And I do have to commend Nirvana on having some Great Bean's!! Stay Green! Peace 
Pilgrim


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 10, 2011)

Lilpilgrim said:


> Hey Hey, Great thread ya got going. I have grown Nirvana's Blackberry, Blue Mystic, and Snow White. Here is a shot of the Blackberry, And I do have to commend Nirvana on having some Great Bean's!! Stay Green! Peace
> Pilgrim


wow that things fuckin frosty! especially for blackberry (leanin more 2wards the sativa side) looks almost fuzzy its so frosty! great job man.


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Jun 10, 2011)

is it snowing over there? lol.... great!

and, yea...im gonna have to start strain hunting for my k2...... but next on my list is sage n sour, strawberry cough, and blue cheese for now....if any nirvana strain i wanna try next, it's papaya and bubblicious...


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Jun 10, 2011)

Lilpilgrim said:


> Hey Hey, Great thread ya got going. I have grown Nirvana's Blackberry, Blue Mystic, and Snow White. Here is a shot of the Blackberry, And I do have to commend Nirvana on having some Great Bean's!! Stay Green! Peace
> Pilgrim


gotta try some of that too...


----------



## Lilpilgrim (Jun 10, 2011)

Trapt1nw0nder said:


> is it snowing over there? lol.... great!
> 
> ..if any nirvana strain i wanna try next, it's papaya and bubblicious...


 I felt the same, I researched both Papaya and Bubbleicious, I just ordered White Castle, Bubbleicious.. Next order will be Papaya and Master Kush, or Sterling Haze..
Here are a few more shots of my grow I just finished, The first pic is of a VERY Sweet Blue Mystic, Second pic is dry Cola BM weighed 39 grams dry) Sweet, Smooth, fruity !! Third pic is of Snow White and Blackberry, SW finished at 42" and BB was 43" Tall, last pic is Blue Mystic, This girl is SOO Sweet and resembles Berry's . I run T5HO's 516 watts worth, 44,000+ Lumens, Works well.. Peace

Pilgrim


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Jun 11, 2011)

Lilpilgrim said:


> I felt the same, I researched both Papaya and Bubbleicious, I just ordered White Castle, Bubbleicious.. Next order will be Papaya and Master Kush, or Sterling Haze..
> Here are a few more shots of my grow I just finished, The first pic is of a VERY Sweet Blue Mystic, Second pic is dry Cola BM weighed 39 grams dry) Sweet, Smooth, fruity !! Third pic is of Snow White and Blackberry, SW finished at 42" and BB was 43" Tall, last pic is Blue Mystic, This girl is SOO Sweet and resembles Berry's . I run T5HO's 516 watts worth, 44,000+ Lumens, Works well.. Peace
> 
> Pilgrim


Very nice, buddy!..... I had always wanted to try blue mystic, but was shied away because I have a feeling it may yield too low, and also looks like it's a little harsh in the pic nirvana provides.. dunno.... I have to try it sometime, But Papaya for sure is next on my Nirvana list..... I wish seeds would cost what they used to 9 years ago....lol..... There were still alot of expensive ones out there just like today, but Nirvana was an up and comer... and would sell seeds from a place called seedsdirect dot something... dont know if it was nl or what... Think nl... But, yea.... 15 bucks a pack... Buy 3 get 4th free.... If I would of known, I would of bought every strain, and vacuum packed them up!...lol.... I would of loved to cross the K2 with about any other great strain out there.... Maybe Strawberry Cough or even with the Blue Mystic to try and get the Blue Mystic taste with the K2's Power, and Bud structure and Yield!.... K2 was a real Giant White Widow...... I wish I still had all those old pics..... I had all my grow logs on that overgrow site that was raided and shut down .... Main Cola the sixe of a 3 liter bottle of soda.... Promise I'm not over exaggerating.... Dry it shrunk to like a 2 liter... It was pretty dense.... Not as dense as others, but fact is that it still would yield alot for a short fat plant..... That's why it would yield so much also... the node to node spacing was so close... When starting them off from seed, they would look like cabbage, since they were so close together, and the leaves were so big for it's size..... Eventually it would stretch a little in flowering, but through veg, a 12'' plant would probably have like 10-12 nodes on it and if topped, all those little shoots coming out from the nodes would be the same.... With good timing, you could probably get a main cola even bigger than what I got, if topped at the right time, and not let the shoots shoot too far out from the main cola..

And, yea.... Know lot's of ppl that do amazing things with T5's.... You are one of them... Good work!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 11, 2011)

the bubblicious is GREAT!! ive grown 2.. and both were VERY potent. deff sum of the most potent bud ive smoked. same goes fo rthe Northern Lights.. ill have to go thru my computer and post sum harvest pics of the 2 strains


----------



## danschwo (Jun 20, 2011)

hi everyone *
chb444220 i have recently sprouted papaya 
here is a few pics** :
strain: papaya
soil: miracle grow -moisture control
nute: N.P.K 24-8-16 (veg)
age: 11 days (veg)
light: 150w H.P.S
enjoy  
danschwo 
*


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 20, 2011)

good luck with her man! ive seen a couple papya grows from wolfscott on here. they came out execellent! nirvana genetics have yet to let me down. =)


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Jun 21, 2011)

danschwo said:


> hi everyone *
> chb444220 i have recently sprouted papaya
> here is a few pics** :
> strain: papaya
> ...


Yeah, very nice, but have you checked the ph runoff of your soil?.... When I used MG MC soil, it was very very acidic.... Plants started off nice, just like yours, then about week 3 It got locked up.... I had to flush a 3 gallon pot of MG with like 5 gallons of 8.0 water before I started getting 6.0 runoff.... After than I didnt have many problems, but I also flushed away about 1/4 of the soil in the bucket, and got left with alot of bark and stuff.... After that I transplanted into coco, and never looked back.....Used to have success with MG outdoor, mixed with native soil, but never had tried it straight up in a bucket........ Your plant is looking beautiful though... If you just grow that one alone, and LST and play with it, then transfer into a 5 gallon bucket week 3 of flower when the stretching period stops.... Then your plants will have plenty of room to grow roots to develop nothing but nug, and not for growing branches and what not....... I use a 600w, so I'm kinda spoiled in not having to tie my plants down anymore, as I have more penetration with light, but I kinda miss my 150w days, and trying to find a way to grow as much weed possible using techniques...... My highest yield with a 150 was 92-96 grams (I just remember that it was 90 something, and it ended with an even number.... Dont think it was 98, as I think I would remember if it was that close to 100...... To be safe, I'll just say 92) of Nirvana's K2... which I have been praising alot here.....lol.


----------



## danschwo (Jun 21, 2011)

Trapt1nw0nder said:


> Yeah, very nice, but have you checked the ph runoff of your soil?.... When I used MG MC soil, it was very very acidic.... Plants started off nice, just like yours, then about week 3 It got locked up.... I had to flush a 3 gallon pot of MG with like 5 gallons of 8.0 water before I started getting 6.0 runoff.... After than I didnt have many problems, but I also flushed away about 1/4 of the soil in the bucket, and got left with alot of bark and stuff.... After that I transplanted into coco, and never looked back.....Used to have success with MG outdoor, mixed with native soil, but never had tried it straight up in a bucket........ Your plant is looking beautiful though... If you just grow that one alone, and LST and play with it, then transfer into a 5 gallon bucket week 3 of flower when the stretching period stops.... Then your plants will have plenty of room to grow roots to develop nothing but nug, and not for growing branches and what not....... I use a 600w, so I'm kinda spoiled in not having to tie my plants down anymore, as I have more penetration with light, but I kinda miss my 150w days, and trying to find a way to grow as much weed possible using techniques...... My highest yield with a 150 was 92-96 grams (I just remember that it was 90 something, and it ended with an even number.... Dont think it was 98, as I think I would remember if it was that close to 100...... To be safe, I'll just say 92) of Nirvana's K2... which I have been praising alot here.....lol.


 hey man thanks for the reply.
i added some dolomite powder to the soil before potting 
getting a neutral 7 reading so all is good i think, quite new to this so hopefully thats ok altho i did notice some bark in the soil..
i am planing to buy some top grade from the hydro shop soon but i have west+ multi purpose soil that looks good no bark or sticks as far as i can see that should do me for now if need be .
92 grams is awesome from 1 plant? i am just aiming to get a few cuttings and will be happy with around an ounce but more than that i will be happy as larry


----------



## ClamDigger (Jun 21, 2011)

Nirvana's Swiss Cheese- Swiss Miss X Skunk #1
in a 5gal black bucket, with Pro Mix HP, Coco, Worm Castings, Compost and fed tea's of guano (high N, and high P) Happy Frog Fruit and Vegetable 7-4-5, castings, molasses, fish emulsion, and some Dolomite Lime. 
some pretty hardcore LST with twist ties.

square white bucket is Purple White Lightning (local clone)

another shot of the Swiss

and one of the crossed stems, before transplanted to a 5gal. (and before the N deficiency was fixed)

all comments are welcome
thanks for looking
Clamdigger


----------



## danschwo (Jun 21, 2011)

some sweet pics clamdigger +rep think i'm gonna go for a scrOG when my ladies are grown up and i can get some cuttings keep up the good work!!!!
happy smokin!
danschwo


----------



## 420greendream (Jun 21, 2011)

whats the word on their ak-48 it sounds dank and im ready to order some seeds


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 21, 2011)

420greendream said:


> whats the word on their ak-48 it sounds dank and im ready to order some seeds


check out my thread click on my link. i got sum ak-48 growin right now. frosty as shit!! on eof the frostiest. ill try to post sum pics 4 ya. the bubblicious is great as well


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 21, 2011)

heres sum pics for ya. u can check out my thread for updates. i try to update once a week. theres alot more pics on page 25 if ur interested.



*AK-48 @ 46 Days Flowering


*​


----------



## 420greendream (Jun 21, 2011)

dank. im sold


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 22, 2011)

420greendream said:


> dank. im sold


lol. glad i could help.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jun 22, 2011)

hey chb! been a while!! ive still got my white castle female! she about 18 days in flowering. sorry for the lack of pics tho, im w/o a good way to do so... 
just wanted to jump in and let people know: ive got two greenhouse strains next to it and one random med clone. bubba kush, super lemon haze, and Kali Kush(really looks like a kali mist/og kush mix). The white castle(white widow x ice) is outperforming the rest by leaps and bounds. it probably has 3 times as many buds sites than any of the others. it started producing resin a week or so earlier than the other plants. it has a super strong pine smell with hints of citrus and fuel/chemicals, very unique and pleasant smell. nice thick stems, not whispy at all like nirvana hints at about the white widow side. it did stretch a little during the first couple weeks of flowering so far, ive read that ice does that. it almost certainly will be the best quality and highest yeilding of the 4. the super lemon haze is a pain in the ass. it looked easy at first but, its got whispy on me a lil bit. bubba and kali kush's are good, but the White castle is just better... btw, the soiltabs are working nicely for me. use em along with fox farm ocean forest soil. nirvana is really the best all around way to go for seeds... ive already invested in white castle, chrystal, NYPD, and blackberry. and back in the day (2004 maybe) i got help grow northern lights x big bud.
nirvana is certainly top notch!! 
anyone got some bud pics of white castle?? or chrystal? hard to find those...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jun 22, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> check out my thread click on my link. i got sum ak-48 growin right now. frosty as shit!! on eof the frostiest. ill try to post sum pics 4 ya. the bubblicious is great as well


why do you think they dont consider it medical or white on their site... thats crazy. same with nothern lights and a couple other strains. they should drop those terms all together... or at least the "white" label on strains. i mean master kush and northern lights not medical?? that just isn't right in my eyes.
i will say this however... the strongest nirvana strain ive smoked to date was raspberry cough. it made me laugh so hard, and tasted like spicy sweet hash.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 23, 2011)

yeaa i think they should get rid of the medical grooup... unless theyre gonna shot the THC % and CBD %...thats why they consider sum strains medical.... they have a higher CBD levels.. which theyve been doing alot of testing on... and the CBD seems to help with a lot of medical problems.... sooo im sure thats why sum are medical and some arent.not 100% sure about that.... lol. but about 99% sure. it would make sense

i still got my full moon around too. lol. got a couple clones. adn 1 outdoors as well. =D i wanna try the cough so bad!! heard GREAT things about that


----------



## thc&me (Jun 26, 2011)

I can attest to Nirvana's excellent products and customer service. About 8 months ago, I ordered 10 feminized Royal Flush seeds from Sativa Seed bank through John Doe Seeds. I was hesitant about sending cash through the mail, but I was soon notified that my order had been received and given confirmation of shipment. My package arrived swiftly and discreetly about 2 weeks later. To my dismay, once the seeds were germinated and began vegetation, I noticed the plants were displaying Sativa-like traits and structure. Nirvana's website had stated this particular strain was an 80/20 hybrid and predominantly indica. I notified Alice of their mistake and she and Charlie quickly got me sorted out with 5 feminized Bubblicious seeds free of charge. They even had their website updated with the correct information the very next day. I'll be a loyal Nirvana customer for life.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 26, 2011)

good to hear that man. adn yeaaa u lucked out! bubblicious (in my opinion) is their best strain! ive heard A LOT of others say the same thing. youll be very very happy with the bubblicious.


----------



## sonar (Jun 26, 2011)

I see Nirvana re-released their Auto Northern Lights. Anyone plan on trying it?


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 26, 2011)

not meeee. lol. im not big on the whole autoflowering thing. =/ i like to have control over my plants flowering cycle. im sure there will be people ordering them tho.


----------



## keifcake (Jun 26, 2011)

master kush should be in the poll also..


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 26, 2011)

keifcake said:


> master kush should be in the poll also..


yeaaa.. and the aurora indica as well... they only give u 10 choices... i just picked the ones i thought would be most popular.. wish they lemme put all of them up there. =/ every1 basically chose other


----------



## whileilaydying (Jun 26, 2011)

though i also have an auto bubblelicious i am yet to plant, ive got the blue mystic which is shown here to be in flower its currently 4 weeks in and lemme tell ya its some of the fruitiest smelling ive ever grown, ive just flipped the lights on the ak 48 so i havent got to smell its sweet glory yet but hopefully soon. ive heard the ak is a great yielder too? can anyone confirm? and i think its fuckin sweet weve got a nirvana club because of all the strains ive grown theirs are my favorite. i love the absolute vigor and intensity the ak 48 grows with, i took a clone you can see in my journals and put it in a dwc and it nearly doubled in size in 4 days. 

just lemme know what you think!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 26, 2011)

whileilaydying said:


> though i also have an auto bubblelicious i am yet to plant, ive got the blue mystic which is shown here to be in flower its currently 4 weeks in and lemme tell ya its some of the fruitiest smelling ive ever grown, ive just flipped the lights on the ak 48 so i havent got to smell its sweet glory yet but hopefully soon. ive heard the ak is a great yielder too? can anyone confirm? and i think its fuckin sweet weve got a nirvana club because of all the strains ive grown theirs are my favorite. i love the absolute vigor and intensity the ak 48 grows with, i took a clone you can see in my journals and put it in a dwc and it nearly doubled in size in 4 days.
> 
> 
> just lemme know what you think!


very nice man. all of them. very nicely grown. nice node spacing... nice plant structure.. i think evcerything looks great! i have an ak 48 flowering now... if u go bak 1 page u can see pics of it.. mines fattening up now.. i think YOURS will be a big yielder... mine is a lil small. i flowered it earlier than i had hoped.. but mine is deff 1 of the frostiest plants i have ever grown. u should deff check out the pics. pretty sure theyre on page 96


----------



## whileilaydying (Jun 26, 2011)

will do man! and thanks alot! i appreciate any feedback i get! its my first grow and its been done it a 2x2 tent with two 150 hps since seed, i wanted them to get some more girth and size before flipping them considering my tents 5 and a half feet tall, but ive two other bag seeds goin you can see in my journal. but my next crop is going to be swiss cheese and a sour desiel i got from bulldog seeds ive heard alot of great things about.


----------



## whileilaydying (Jun 26, 2011)

and damn am i pumped for this ak after seeing your beaut! 
thats some dank lookin stuff, im going to get a new camera so i can post some sweet up close shots of the buds on my blue mystic, its astounding how chrystally it is and the description on attitude said nothing about it. lol


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 27, 2011)

no problem man. u shouild post the link to ur thread soo i can go check it out tho. cant wait to see ur harvest! ill be harvesting my AK in a week or 2. u can click my signature and check out more up to date pics if ur interested. ill be posting pics harvest pics up there too


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 27, 2011)

AK-48 33 Days Flowering...cant see the crystal but its sparkling


----------



## keifcake (Jun 27, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa.. and the aurora indica as well... they only give u 10 choices... i just picked the ones i thought would be most popular.. wish they lemme put all of them up there. =/ every1 basically chose other


 yea, it would be nice to know what everybodys other was...
havent had the aurora indica yet, may check on ordering at least one from pick n mix and try it


----------



## whileilaydying (Jun 27, 2011)

i would post the link budd but i dont really know how. lol im old school and do the whole computer thing i finally figured out how to just post photos, i thought you could view my journal without me having to do that ?


----------



## whileilaydying (Jun 27, 2011)

yea click my username and check out my journal entries, those two entries are all ive put up on here. im new to this site so its not much, but its what im workin with and im proud of em! lol


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jun 28, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa i think they should get rid of the medical grooup... unless theyre gonna shot the THC % and CBD %...thats why they consider sum strains medical.... they have a higher CBD levels.. which theyve been doing alot of testing on... and the CBD seems to help with a lot of medical problems.... sooo im sure thats why sum are medical and some arent.not 100% sure about that.... lol. but about 99% sure. it would make sense
> 
> i still got my full moon around too. lol. got a couple clones. adn 1 outdoors as well. =D i wanna try the cough so bad!! heard GREAT things about that


See i found a great example of the confusion on the terms "white" and "medical"

take these five strains into thought : Papaya, Aurora Indica, Northern Lights, Blue Mystic, Bubblicious. I'd like to say that I know a bit about different strains and had some experience with alot of different kinds. and those 5 strains up there are VERY similar, the biggest difference is taste and smell for the most part. They are all mostly indica strains with decently short flowering times etc... but this is where nirvana confuses me: take papaya vs. northern lights. NL is niether medical or white. Papaya is both. Now ive seen pics of both strains and have smoked and grown NIRVANA's northern lights. it certainly deserves the medical title its a great indica for that. and it has TONS of resin... does that not mean "white"? i certainly dont see any more resin on any papaya plants than NL. and then to confuse u more... blue mystic yeah its white, but not medical. aurora indica: medical but not white.... they both have NL genes in them as well... very confusing. bad thing is... i wanna pick an indica strain to buy and its soooo confusing. all i can say is that ive always seen nothing but greatness from anything from nirvana. but i sure wish they would change they way they do that.


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 29, 2011)

Snow White by Nirvana is medical, I like Sativa buzzes and it DEFINATELY wasnt one of them. Was good for pain, sleep issues, etc, left you really "baked" as opposed to "high".


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 17, 2011)

heyyy guys... i know this threads kinda dead now.. =/ sucks.. but i jsut started flowerin 12 clones... all from Nirvana. 4 diff strains. 3 clones of each.... got 3 Bubblicious.... 3 Northern Lights..... 3 Full Moon... and 3 AK-48.... i have grown ALL of the before.. and am VERY impressed with all of them.. honestly... its hard to pick out a favorite... it really is. they are all potent as hell.. and have all been some of the best smoked ive ever smoked. ill try 2 get sum pics up 2day or sumthin. i just started flowering them yesterday. ill be updating thru my journal thats in my signature... but i will also try and do sum updating on here to try and keep the thread alive.


----------



## thc&me (Jul 17, 2011)

"White" simply refers to a particular strain which has White Widow genes. For instance, I'm growing Nirvana's Royal Flush at the moment. It is a dominant sativa strain which is an F1 cross of Jock Horror and a Mexican sativa. It is considered a "White" strain because the Jock Horror has white widow genes.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 17, 2011)

truee trueee... but i feel like the plant should have a certain % of WW genetics for it to be considered a "white" strain... oo well. 

i like nirvana's WW. it was my 1st grow. got a few ounces dry from it.. about 3 1/4 - 3 1/2... if u check out page 1 youll see the pic of her. =) wish i kept a clone of her!!


----------



## youngdog (Jul 18, 2011)

I ordered from nirvana White Rhino-ICE-Northern lights 4/5 White Rhino poped 4/5 ICE poped 2/5 Northern lights poped So far they are all females. veged them for 2 months untill they was 24 inches tall. Very impressed with these. The ICE really caught my eye during early veg. this thing grew very fast then at about 18 inches it stoped growing up and just got real bushy. I like nirvana.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 18, 2011)

yeaa ive grown quite a few strains now from many diff companies... and nirvana has always been my favorite by far!! will be starting sum subcool seeds.. will see how these compare


----------



## youngdog (Jul 18, 2011)

Ive got 4 nirvana strains 1 barneys farm strain and 2 dinafem strains in the grow tent atm so after harvest i will have a better idea how much i like what as far as those three companys go.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 19, 2011)

my guess is nirvana.... but we'll seeeee.. =) def flt us kno wat cha think


----------



## youngdog (Jul 19, 2011)

sure will. by the looks of some of the plants in this thread i will be liking the nirvana strains i got.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 19, 2011)

yeaa soo far everythign ive grown from them has been top shelf shit. LOVE nirvana


----------



## husalife (Jul 20, 2011)

8 for 8 on fem seeds being a female, once again Nirvana is spot on. Can't wait to taste the
Bubblicious.

My 2011 grow is in my Sig. How's it been CHB


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 20, 2011)

husalife said:


> 8 for 8 on fem seeds being a female, once again Nirvana is spot on. Can't wait to taste the
> Bubblicious.
> 
> My 2011 grow is in my Sig. How's it been CHB


yeaaa mannn long time no see!! how the hell ya been!! and damn! 8 for 8! not bad not bad


----------



## husalife (Jul 20, 2011)

Been good, just stayin over in my corner until the time is right to start snappin picks.

For sure not bad on all Nirvana Fems, Love it.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 20, 2011)

husalife said:


> Been good, just stayin over in my corner until the time is right to start snappin picks.
> 
> For sure not bad on all Nirvana Fems, Love it.


yeaa ive grown a fe diff strains from nirvana now... tryin out the 12 plant SOG grow of all nirvana strains ( 4 strains... 3 clones each)


----------



## haz102 (Jul 20, 2011)

Has anyone got a good yield off of one northern lights plant?


----------



## husalife (Jul 20, 2011)

I got 5 1/2 ounces off one Nirvana Northern lights plant last year.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 21, 2011)

ehh... mine was a lil small. got about an ounce of it. i think its a good yielder tho. just should be topped once at least. the buds are heavy as shit! and very potent


----------



## youngdog (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a northern lights in flower atm. it veged for 2 months and its still very short. maybe 16 inches tall. extremly bushy thou.


----------



## matatan (Jul 21, 2011)

nice thread. i am thinking about getting some Nirvana gear next time i order from attitude, their prices are excellent and from reviews iv read like this thread, smoke is great too.

SO, which to buy???? 
what i want is something extreme and/or rare. what i mean is i want to know nirvanas HIGHEST yielder, or nirvanas HIGHEST thc%, or nirvanas WHITEST resiny delicious strain, or nirvanas TASTIEST.

is ak48 is an autoflower?

seriously... everytime i look threw there gear, i pick out a different one as the leading candidate lol


----------



## husalife (Jul 21, 2011)

It will be very bushy youngdog, 

Short , Stocky "5' tall or so" and bushy as hell. Mine had sOME FAT nugs on it last year.


----------



## husalife (Jul 21, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/outdoor-growing/1128954d1283262281-husalifes-2010-outdoor-grow-lotta-nl.jpg

Thats one of my Northern Light nugs from Last year. Outdoors


----------



## BoOYaH!!! (Jul 22, 2011)

One of my ICE clones.

20 Days into 12/12


----------



## youngdog (Jul 22, 2011)

I hope my ice looks like that at day 20. Im 6 days into flower atm and havnt seen and crystal production or bud formation. which is normal for the first 2 weeks its just unbeleivable how great yours looks so early.


----------



## BoOYaH!!! (Jul 22, 2011)

youngdog said:


> I hope my ice looks like that at day 20. Im 6 days into flower atm and havnt seen and crystal production or bud formation. which is normal for the first 2 weeks its just unbeleivable how great yours looks so early.


Thanks. I'm also impressed how fast they are. Its faster than my fastest Nirvana Northern Lights i grew previously, it also has a lot more stink than NL and Blue Mystic. 

Here was my Nirvana NL @ 56 days 12/12. It was ok, i don't think i'll grow again


----------



## youngdog (Jul 22, 2011)

That nl dont look that bad. it looks leafy. I got 2 of those nirvana nl going so thats for the sneak peak. lol its funny that ice has more crystals at 20 days than the nl does at 56


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 22, 2011)

my NL was frosty as fuck! ill have 2 look for old pics soo i can show u guys


----------



## sonar (Jul 22, 2011)

BoOYaH!!! said:


> Thanks. I'm also impressed how fast they are. Its faster than my fastest Nirvana Northern Lights i grew previously, it also has a lot more stink than NL and Blue Mystic.
> 
> Here was my Nirvana NL @ 56 days 12/12. It was ok, i don't think i'll grow again
> View attachment 1701758View attachment 1701759


I grew their NL and wasn't very impressed either. I don't think I would grow it again unless I needed something that I knew for sure was low odor. I had to harvest a little early though because of mold issues. I was at 8 weeks and feel it could have used at least one more.


----------



## endive (Jul 25, 2011)

Jock Horror #2 

Jock Horror, Phenotype #2 - Week 9 of bloom, week 15 from seed


The late colors were a pleasant surprise, as #2 was the only phenotype to display any (so far)...​
She was cut this past Sunday, at 9 weeks. Her forced dried test samples are amazing!!! 

Way to go Nirvana!


----------



## endive (Jul 25, 2011)

sonar said:


> I see Nirvana re-released their Auto Northern Lights. Anyone plan on trying it?


I've got a few (new) Nirvana Northern Light Autoflowers going, they all began to flower at about week 3.


Northern Light Auto #1 (NLA #1) at week 2 bloom. She's a good 20 inches wide with tight, dense budding.​
Another NL auto (#3) is a tall, stretchy, plant with long under branching. I had to LST it, otherwise it would be well nearing 3ft tall, she's not blooming as fast as her more short and dense, Indica-like siblings though.

These are my 3rd attempt to have a successful Nirvana auto grow. Though it's a way off to the finish line, so far the 3rd time is the charm...


----------



## sonar (Jul 25, 2011)

Dude that jock horror looks incredible. I bet if you sent that pic to nirvana they would put it on their website as the strain pic.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 26, 2011)

agreed. i would send them the picc man. it looks wayyy better than the pic they have up now


----------



## protoker420 (Jul 26, 2011)

this is my first time growing and i just grew a seed out of my shwag bag but next season im trying to buy seeds is nirvana a safe site? and does it have discreet shipping?


----------



## youngdog (Jul 26, 2011)

i got my seeds from them no problems. I think they are safe. Mine came in a plain cardboard box.


----------



## endive (Jul 26, 2011)

sonar said:


> Dude that jock horror looks incredible. I bet if you sent that pic to nirvana they would put it on their website as the strain pic.





chb444220 said:


> agreed. i would send them the picc man. it looks wayyy better than the pic they have up now


Thank you for the compliments! I just put her in soil & watered regularly, she did all the heavy lifting!
Actually, recently I got free seeds from Nirvana for doing just that. Except, they used my Blue Mystic & Bubblelicious pics on their website and in a previous newsletter. I've been tempted to try other's genetics, but Nirvana is just so good to me. 

Actually FYI, if you post your pics here: Weed Portal, you get 5 nirvana points (100 points = 1 euro) for every approved, on topic pic. It adds up, I've now had 2 seed orders that I only paid shipping on.

Okay now I'm sounding like a fanboy....


----------



## husalife (Jul 26, 2011)

Nirvana is safe and super speedy every time ive ordered. Totally discreet shipping


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 26, 2011)

yeaa id deff recommended them.... ive ordered from them quite a few times. if using a credit card it doesnt show up on ur statement as nirvana or weed seeds or anything that sounds like that.. dont wanna just put it out there just in case... but it comes up as sumthin completely diff.


----------



## sonar (Jul 27, 2011)

endive said:


> Thank you for the compliments! I just put her in soil & watered regularly, she did all the heavy lifting!
> Actually, recently I got free seeds from Nirvana for doing just that. Except, they used my Blue Mystic & Bubblelicious pics on their website and in a previous newsletter. I've been tempted to try other's genetics, but Nirvana is just so good to me.
> 
> Actually FYI, if you post your pics here: Weed Portal, you get 5 nirvana points (100 points = 1 euro) for every approved, on topic pic. It adds up, I've now had 2 seed orders that I only paid shipping on.
> ...


How many jocks did you pop? Were the others anything worth writing home about? Hope were you able to take a clone of that gorgeous girl!


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 27, 2011)

and yeaa ived used weed portal before... when they FIRST opened that up.. the pics and movies were worth even MORE points.... but i think they decided they were losin money. sooo they stopped. hahahaha. might send them sum pics.. i wouldnt mind only payin shipping. =D


----------



## chinosian (Jul 27, 2011)

Black Jack, you can't go wrong with that...great yield, odor and potency


----------



## endive (Jul 27, 2011)

sonar said:


> How many jocks did you pop? Were the others anything worth writing home about? Hope were you able to take a clone of that gorgeous girl!


So far only popped, two of five seeds... This is Jock #1, the sister.

Jock Horror #1 - Week 7 bloom, about 109 days from seed.


#1 is a complete opposite of #2 and has not sported any colors other than green and darker green​

I believe she still be something to remember, if her scent is any indication. Carbon filter is a "must have" with this one. Not very tall, but her colas are 'beer can' wide.

I did take clones... but they are all given away, not expecting anything remarkable, I didn't keep any. However, I have taken Jock #2 and have begun increasing her light cycle in hopes she'll re-veg the remaining buds left on her. Later this week, we'll feed some grow nutrients too, with a little luck we can perpetuate the #2 line.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 29, 2011)

heyyyyyyyyyy everyoneeee!! just wanted to share this with all you guys.... seed boutique is selling old nirvana strain. its the end of the line/stock. adn most likely will never be available again. sooo if ur a true nirvana fan... and want to get sum of the classics... such as skunk red-hair... or K-2... or purple power... youll wanna grab these! therye cheap too! $17.82 for a 10 pack. like is aid... chances are you wont ever see these again..im very upset. cuz i wanted to buy sum.. but im not gonna have money till next week.......... =( fuckin bullshit. cuz im sure theyll all be sold out by then. these are going quick!!! soo if ur interested u should buy them ASAP! i jsut checked bak and a couple are already out of stock... adn they were in stock this morning!!!! theres soo way ill be able to get any. =( but at least i can share it with u guys... adn hopefully sum1 will get sum and enjoy them! heres the link!

https://www.seedboutique.com/Products.aspx?SubCategoryId=126


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Jul 29, 2011)

K2 is gone ..... If i were to see this faster, I would of def picked up at least 5 packs of K2 for breeding, and trying to recreate it in seed form again.... Would of been a perfect, affordable project...... Oh well.... Dont really feel the urge to buy any other of the End Of Stock's, really..... But thanks for sharing this info


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 29, 2011)

no problem man. sucks u werent able 2 grab any. cant believe they sold out that fast!!! fuckin CRAZYYYYY! feel like ppl hopped ALLLLL over those k2's.


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Jul 29, 2011)

K2 was kind of an underdog strain back when it was going.... Maybe I shouldnt of gone around hyping it up like i did all over the forums, and youtube....lol.... I feel responsible .... I did see your message like 2-3 hours after, so maybe if i had been online then.... Ugh!... Thing I never did was grow k2 organically.... I'd liked to have done that..

I'm still wondering WHERE they got these seeds...... Do ya think they were maybe 6-10 year long lost seeds they found?..... Idiots should of never sold K2's for so cheap.... Especially it being a long lost strain.... I bet anything some smart dude bought all he could in 1 single transaction.... K2 was the only MUST HAVE from all of those.... I know they are all cheap, but I'd rather pay 10$ more for a more current Nirvana strain like Papaya, Chrystal, or AK.......... only other 2 I see as a MAYBE were the Maroccan x Afgaan and Haze19 x Skunk #1.... Then again, dont know how old the seeds are, and I'd only risk it with K2....

And I knew not to shop around.... If the K2's would of been in stock, I would of just added 4-5 packs, and out of there


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 29, 2011)

idk where they got the seeds... they musta just had them layin around... im wondering if they had them all along... i mean like im wondering if they were selling them all along. and once they started runnin low they made it into a special.. but yeaa they shoulda deff sold it for a lil more. i mean thats cheap as hell! sum1 on here had to have got them tho.. they had to have! sum1 lucked out tho


----------



## sonar (Jul 30, 2011)

Trapt1nw0nder said:


> K2 was kind of an underdog strain back when it was going.... Maybe I shouldnt of gone around hyping it up like i did all over the forums, and youtube....lol.... I feel responsible .... I did see your message like 2-3 hours after, so maybe if i had been online then.... Ugh!... Thing I never did was grow k2 organically.... I'd liked to have done that..
> 
> I'm still wondering WHERE they got these seeds...... Do ya think they were maybe 6-10 year long lost seeds they found?..... Idiots should of never sold K2's for so cheap.... Especially it being a long lost strain.... I bet anything some smart dude bought all he could in 1 single transaction.... K2 was the only MUST HAVE from all of those.... I know they are all cheap, but I'd rather pay 10$ more for a more current Nirvana strain like Papaya, Chrystal, or AK.......... only other 2 I see as a MAYBE were the Maroccan x Afgaan and Haze19 x Skunk #1.... Then again, dont know how old the seeds are, and I'd only risk it with K2....
> 
> And I knew not to shop around.... If the K2's would of been in stock, I would of just added 4-5 packs, and out of there


So in your opinion their strain line up now is far superior to that of years back?

BTW I wonder when they are going to put something new out? Other than the autos, with no disrespect was a disaster, I haven't seen anything new from them in about 2 years.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 30, 2011)

sonar said:


> So in your opinion their strain line up now is far superior to that of years back?
> 
> BTW I wonder when they are going to put something new out? Other than the autos, with no disrespect was a disaster, I haven't seen anything new from them in about 2 years.


yeaa ive always wondered if the old strains are better/worse... but i feel like theyre not sellin them for a reason ya know? i kno alot of the old strains are still available at the nirvana website. theyre jsut diff names.... i believe the nirvana special is now royal flush.. or sumthin like that.. i know theres about 4 or 5 old strains that are just renames... i know wat the most of new names are... i just 4get wat old names/strains they replace.. elderado... sterling haze... royal flush.. and venus flytrap are all remakes of old strains. jsut new names. there may be a couple more i missed tho.

but i do agree wit ya sonar.. i sued to check allll the time hopin for sumthin new!! but nothing. ever..t hen they came out with the autos... but im not big on those. soo that didnt help.. espeically considering theyre all strains that are available reg and feminized... =/ i should cross their master kush and bubblicious and call it bubblekush... or master bubble and send them the seeds.. and be like here... its about fuckin time u release sumthin new! lol


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jul 30, 2011)

well i can say that nl x bigbud was awesome back in 2004. great plant all around... not too tall, good leaf ratio, great taste/high. im suprised they quit carrying afghan too. we had one afghan plant back then too, it turned out to be male tho... it had a great lemony scent to it. nirvana certainly had some great "old" strains. i always wanted to try nl x shiva.


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 30, 2011)

*bring back K2.... pretty please with sugar on top?!


----------



## 0calli (Jul 30, 2011)

Here are my 2 favorite Nirvana strais , white widow and ak-48 also threw in a couple macro photos of the buds . these 2 strains have never failed me alaways quality buds !!!!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jul 30, 2011)

by the way just to let everyone know.... i have a white castle female that is exactly 8 weeks into flower. it has more resin than ive ever seen on a plant, even on fan leaf stems. however it could have been a bit more dense, its bud structure was more sativa than i expected. it also stretched worse than a super lemon haze plant in the same room. its resin has a CRAZY smell to it, its kind of a mixed berry/herbal scent. we will see what the final taste and smell will be once it is finished tho... its certainly going to go a full 10 weeks it looks like. maybe nirvana should have it listed for 9-11 weeks instead. also it has a hard time holding up its weight. my white castle plant ended up having somewhat thin branches and most of them had to be tied up to keep them from bending completely over. maybe i got a white widow heavy phenotype??? germinating one seed each of blackberry, and chrystal for next run. hey chb!! how long did it take to flower your white widow?? seems like this white castle is taking forever...


----------



## youngdog (Jul 30, 2011)

Ive had that nl x big bud. I really like this strain has good potency and great yeilds. They should bring that back.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 31, 2011)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> by the way just to let everyone know.... i have a white castle female that is exactly 8 weeks into flower. it has more resin than ive ever seen on a plant, even on fan leaf stems. however it could have been a bit more dense, its bud structure was more sativa than i expected. it also stretched worse than a super lemon haze plant in the same room. its resin has a CRAZY smell to it, its kind of a mixed berry/herbal scent. we will see what the final taste and smell will be once it is finished tho... its certainly going to go a full 10 weeks it looks like. maybe nirvana should have it listed for 9-11 weeks instead. also it has a hard time holding up its weight. my white castle plant ended up having somewhat thin branches and most of them had to be tied up to keep them from bending completely over. maybe i got a white widow heavy phenotype??? germinating one seed each of blackberry, and chrystal for next run. hey chb!! how long did it take to flower your white widow?? seems like this white castle is taking forever...


honestly.. mine finished in 8 weeks.... =/ think i harvested a little early. only about a week maybe? idk. seemed rady 2 me but a few ppl have said it coulda gone another week. u musta jsut got a pheno that takes a lil longer? wat r u using for lights? there are many other factors that determine how long a plant will take to finish... light. genetics.... soil.... stress... over/under watering... nutes.. etc.

u have any pics?? id love to see it!!!


----------



## LBH (Jul 31, 2011)

0calli said:


> Here are my 2 favorite Nirvana strais , white widow and ak-48 these 2 strains have never failed me alaways quality buds !!!!


Really, got any pics from all the other times you grew them? I was pretty sure you mentioned that this is like your second grow a few posts back bud. Which is it?


----------



## protoker420 (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks ill definately try them next growing season


----------



## 1STxTimeGrower (Jul 31, 2011)

whats up fellas so i am going to order snow white , white castle and something else that im not sure of yet and this is going to be my 2nd grow andd im going to be using foxfarm big bloom tiger bloom grow big w/ beastie bloom under a 400 w light and my soil is going to be coco what do think of the strains and any tip would be very helpfull cause my first grow didnt go so well


----------



## SotaFats (Aug 2, 2011)

First off let me say that my faluire to get good bud out of my Nirvana seeds is NOT Nirvanas fault. 
Attempt & Fail = Wonder Woman in dirt got clone from buddy went hermie becasue my temps were to high. 
Attempt & Fail = Northern Lights in dirt Had to chop plant a lil early and dismantle grow due to personel problems, made some killer zombie brownies though. 
Attempt & Fail = White Rhino in Stink Buddy Aero Sys, Temps were to high and the 6 plants were a diaster but they never hermied. 
Still have 10 regular White Rhinos left and this thread makes me wanna give em a go. Currently running BF Vanilla Kush and DNA Sharksbreath. Onto the mentioned White Rhino seeds, 1 UFO Reserve Privada COLETRAIN Fem seed and 5 GH SLH Fems. Me thinks WR harvest for ThanksGiving.


----------



## SotaFats (Aug 2, 2011)

After lookin at the calender I dont think Germ/Veg/Sex/Clone/Flwr by Thanksgiving, maybe Christmas. Maybe if I start now???


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

sikk plants on ere buds are great....


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Sep 1, 2011)

I was wondering how does NL af and Short Rider compare to something like Blue Himalaya Diesel from Short Stuff or other top grade autoflowers?


----------



## husalife (Sep 1, 2011)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> I was wondering how does NL af and Short Rider compare to something like Blue Himalaya Diesel from Short Stuff or other top grade autoflowers?


 When they Auto like they should they are nice strains, I have a Auto NL going now that is in full flower at about 40 days.


----------



## 0calli (Sep 5, 2011)

Actually my second grow indoors read more carefuly


lbh said:


> really, got any pics from all the other times you grew them? I was pretty sure you mentioned that this is like your second grow a few posts back bud. Which is it?


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey guys.. I guess this would be the perfect place to ask this so here go,s....I stumbled across nirvanas chrystal strain tonight while shopping and really set on ordering em... 26.00 for 10 seeds from attitude..Thats insanely cheap!...And ive read tons of reviews on it with nothing but positive great posts...
Question is, How is the odor level while growing??? One review i read, this guy said the odor was so strong, his carbon scrubber couldnt even contain it...lol...... Im hoping he just had a rarity on his hands...If its a reguler odor strain, thats fine...low odor would of course be beneficial... Being its crossed with northen lights, I figured it would be somewhat of a low odor strain... Thanks for any insight guys....


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 10, 2011)

smokey mcsmokester said:


> Hey guys.. I guess this would be the perfect place to ask this so here go,s....I stumbled across nirvanas chrystal strain tonight while shopping and really set on ordering em... 26.00 for 10 seeds from attitude..Thats insanely cheap!...And ive read tons of reviews on it with nothing but positive great posts...
> Question is, How is the odor level while growing??? One review i read, this guy said the odor was so strong, his carbon scrubber couldnt even contain it...lol...... Im hoping he just had a rarity on his hands...If its a reguler odor strain, thats fine...low odor would of course be beneficial... Being its crossed with northen lights, I figured it would be somewhat of a low odor strain... Thanks for any insight guys....


have u ever looked into getting an ionizer?? i have an air purifier that has an ionizer in it... and have NEVER had a problem with ANY of my strains... and ive grown sum pretty stinky strains (super skunk for example) u can walk right by my room and not even smell it... even walk in my room... and not smell it... only downfall is even wen u harvest it.. theres not 2 much of a smell. u have to cure it for a lil bit for the smell to really come thru... i would invest in an air purifier and get ur chrystal strain. =) if not.... then try blue mystic... this is a low odor strain. =) and is also very good.

*** you may want to order thru nirvana instead... attitude is great and all... but reg shipping is like $13... and then "guaranteed" shippin is like another $12 or sumthin like that... soo ui end up payin like $25 bucks for shipping.... and if u have germ problems with the seeds... the attitude is very picky about refunding ur seeds... and if they do refund them.. you must send the seeds BACK to them.... and then they will send u new ones.... with nirvana.. is like12 or 13 bucks for shipping... guaranteed shipping.... and if u have any problem u just write them... they will re-send u ur seeds with no problem.. you dont have to send them the seeds bak.. and wait for them to receive them and then resend them... etc... its MUCH quicker (well they have for me anywayz. twice. and ive heard from many other ppl that they re-send their seeds no questions asked)

u can order from wherever u want man. just givin u my opinion. =) good luck!

you can go thru whoever u want....


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 10, 2011)

heres my lil baby northern lights. i did a small party cup grow. flowered it right from clone. got a few more to come down soon. and have 2 small AK 48s and 1 full sized one. 3 Bubblicious.. and 3 small full moons and 1 big full moon. i will post pics on here as they come down. =)


View attachment 1779102View attachment 1779103View attachment 1779104View attachment 1779105View attachment 1779106View attachment 1779107View attachment 1779108View attachment 1779109


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Sep 10, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> have u ever looked into getting an ionizer?? i have an air purifier that has an ionizer in it... and have NEVER had a problem with ANY of my strains... and ive grown sum pretty stinky strains (super skunk for example) u can walk right by my room and not even smell it... even walk in my room... and not smell it... only downfall is even wen u harvest it.. theres not 2 much of a smell. u have to cure it for a lil bit for the smell to really come thru... i would invest in an air purifier and get ur chrystal strain. =) if not.... then try blue mystic... this is a low odor strain. =) and is also very good.
> 
> *** you may want to order thru nirvana instead... attitude is great and all... but reg shipping is like $13... and then "guaranteed" shippin is like another $12 or sumthin like that... soo ui end up payin like $25 bucks for shipping.... and if u have germ problems with the seeds... the attitude is very picky about refunding ur seeds... and if they do refund them.. you must send the seeds BACK to them.... and then they will send u new ones.... with nirvana.. is like12 or 13 bucks for shipping... guaranteed shipping.... and if u have any problem u just write them... they will re-send u ur seeds with no problem.. you dont have to send them the seeds bak.. and wait for them to receive them and then resend them... etc... its MUCH quicker (well they have for me anywayz. twice. and ive heard from many other ppl that they re-send their seeds no questions asked)
> 
> ...


 

Ill have to check into an ionizer... I just seen where this one review said it was super above average stinky...lol...scared me a bit... Does nirvana ship stealth with a t shirt or something? Because the individual thats going to recieve the package thinks its a shirt (because technically it will be...lol....)... + for some strange reason nirvana want quite a bit more for chrystal than attitude...at least thats what it looked like when i added it to cart..s.Unless that included shipping and things.....anyways thanks for the tips man....


----------



## BoOYaH!!! (Sep 10, 2011)

Nirvana ICE

 

Untrimmed Buds drying and they are rock hard


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 10, 2011)

BoOYaH!!! said:


> Nirvana ICE
> 
> View attachment 1780043 View attachment 1780045
> 
> ...


niiiice man. =) glad to see sum nice pics up on here. =D


----------



## drekoushranada (Sep 10, 2011)

Ak-48


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Sep 11, 2011)

Running some nirvana Blue Mystic, Swiss Cheese and Bubblelicious outside plus some other seeds... Anyhooo, I have only just had the seeds germed on the Blue Mystic and the Swiss Cheese... I was expecting the Bubblelicious to arrive at the end of last week but I was SOL... anyway, I'm hoping to become a nirvana fan in the not so distant future, All the seeds cracked quickly and were potted soon after... 
I know I should have probably read through the whole thread and site first but I haven't.. so for any experienced nirvana growers in here do you have any suggestions for how to treat my babies in a greenhouse environment..?


----------



## sonar (Sep 12, 2011)

What's the odor like with AK-48? I've heard conflicting reports.


----------



## husalife (Sep 12, 2011)

sonar said:


> What's the odor like with AK-48? I've heard conflicting reports.


I grew it last year and didnt care for it much. Didnt have much of an odor for me at all.

Others may have had better luck.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 12, 2011)

husalife said:


> I grew it last year and didnt care for it much. Didnt have much of an odor for me at all.
> 
> Others may have had better luck.


yeaaa ak never really stuick out as far as smell. i lliked the smoke tho. was frosty as hell too


----------



## MsBBB (Sep 13, 2011)

sonar said:


> What's the odor like with AK-48? I've heard conflicting reports.


*I've been growing AK-48 since I started a seed back in January 2011. My experience is that it does have a strong odor while growing, it also has a very fruity pleasant smell once dried and cured. Sometimes I'll open up a jar just for that fruity aroma. I've been growing clones every since, I like the buzz as well as the aroma. Great yielding plant, from 4 plants/clones the yield was 11.5 ounces.*


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 14, 2011)

MsBBB said:


> *I've been growing AK-48 since I started a seed back in January 2011. My experience is that it does have a strong odor while growing, it also has a very fruity pleasant smell once dried and cured. Sometimes I'll open up a jar just for that fruity aroma. I've been growing clones every since, I like the buzz as well as the aroma. Great yielding plant, from 4 plants/clones the yield was 11.5 ounces.*



see.... its tough for me. cuz i have that air purifier/ionizer in the closet.. adn that jsut about kills off the smell almost completely... u can walk right in my room right now... and i have about 7 or 8 plants flowering. adn u cant smell a thing. =) the AK does yield pretty nicely. and has GREAT bud structure!


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Sep 14, 2011)

I have chrystal on the way and was wondering if anybody on here could give me some grow tips or any other insight on this strain....


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 16, 2011)

sorry man. i havent grown this b4. i kno theres alot of pages.. but try skimmin through them and press CRTL F and type in chrystal... and see if any1 talks about it on a certain page. im sure sum1 has sum info on the strain


----------



## husalife (Sep 16, 2011)

Been wanting to grow it but still haven't myself. You keep us posted Sir on how the smoke turns out on that

*chrystal*. Is it a very tall plant for you? 

Where / how are you growing it?


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Sep 17, 2011)

husalife said:


> Been wanting to grow it but still haven't myself. You keep us posted Sir on how the smoke turns out on that
> 
> *chrystal*. Is it a very tall plant for you?
> 
> Where / how are you growing it?


 
Setup is indoor grow under a 600 and 400 watt hps with fox farms ocean forest and nutes... height is supposedly not an issue with her either... The norm is 4 ft. indoors with a medium to large yeild, and 15 to 20% thc...60/40 hybrid ....sounds ideal .... Ill keep ya posted.


----------



## husalife (Sep 17, 2011)

Cool man please DO!!!!


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Sep 17, 2011)

One out of 10 of my Swiss Cheese seedlings first set of leaves is kinda purple... Has anybody else encountered that before with the SC? is it possibly just not liking the weather as much as the others?


----------



## husalife (Sep 17, 2011)

Nah never seen purps outta Swiss cheese B4. I dont think you will end up with purp buds for sure outta Swiss.

Sometimes in younger leaves a little purple coloring may show on leaf stems and such no biggie.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Sep 17, 2011)

Husalife thank you for the reply, it's good to know that it just happens sometimes with seedlings and it isn't a sign of a weak or inferior plant.


----------



## mactheman (Sep 18, 2011)

Ive being growing nirvana for nearly 12 years and the last 3years with nirvana fem seeds,ithink they are great value for the money .never had a fem go hermie either.mac


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Sep 18, 2011)

mactheman said:


> Ive being growing nirvana for nearly 12 years and the last 3years with nirvana fem seeds,ithink they are great value for the money .never had a fem go hermie either.mac


Thats great to hear there genetics are good with the fem seeds... Im very skeptical about fem seeds, heard to many negative things about them... Im going to give them a try one of these days....


----------



## mactheman (Sep 19, 2011)

give the fem seeds a go smokey mc, i am growing two blue mystic ,been put into flowering one week let you know what they are like when finished.sorry no pics just got computer so just learningabout things.,mac.


----------



## Jug Stomper (Sep 20, 2011)

So I am about to order some Aurora Indica regs, but I have been seeing alot of people only getting one or two females per pack. I was going regs because I wanted some good healthy plants and have had trouble with feminized(Barneys Farm), anyone with experience on the feminized Aurora Indica? Hermies? Can I clone it and the genetics stay good? I would love some help on this decision, I have got to order ASAP. Also, I originaly was gonna go with the Northern lights and it seems pretty mediocre, anyone have good things to say about it? I REALLY want a piney tasting and smelling strain for the fall and winter. + rep for help. THX guys!


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 21, 2011)

Jug Stomper said:


> So I am about to order some Aurora Indica regs, but I have been seeing alot of people only getting one or two females per pack. I was going regs because I wanted some good healthy plants and have had trouble with feminized(Barneys Farm), anyone with experience on the feminized Aurora Indica? Hermies? Can I clone it and the genetics stay good? I would love some help on this decision, I have got to order ASAP. Also, I originaly was gonna go with the Northern lights and it seems pretty mediocre, anyone have good things to say about it? I REALLY want a piney tasting and smelling strain for the fall and winter. + rep for help. THX guys!


i had a friend on here. wolfscott grow sum FEM aurora indicas and they turned out great! if u do a search and type in Wolf Scott. should be able 2 find his thread and pics. ive grown the northern lights a few time. i liked it. =) ive grown quite a few of nirvanas strains. have u ever considered full moon? thats probly my favorite so far.. nice yield... spicy/fruity smell and taste. great uplifting long lasting high. nice yielder... frosty as hell!


----------



## Jug Stomper (Sep 21, 2011)

Whats a piney Nirvana strain?


----------



## Jug Stomper (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey, how long does bubblicious usually take to ripen, it says 8-9 weeks on the site, but Im sure some of you can confirm you experiences with it. THX


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 25, 2011)

Jug Stomper said:


> Hey, how long does bubblicious usually take to ripen, it says 8-9 weeks on the site, but Im sure some of you can confirm you experiences with it. THX


my 1st one was finished at about 8 1/2 week.. and the other pheno at about 9. sooo id plan on about 9 weeks. shits pretty potent as well. =)


----------



## Jug Stomper (Sep 25, 2011)

thx man, what kind of veg did you pull with them?


----------



## Jug Stomper (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh, and is that from the switch or first sign of flower?
Sorry for such exact question, Im just gonna be on a bit of a time crunch. THX


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 25, 2011)

1st one i vegged only for like 3 weeks. on 18-6 light schedule. and the 2nd pheno i had a small mom plant i took clones from and flowered right away. and the 8 1/2 - 9 weeks from from wen i switched the light over. if u have enougth time to veg for a few weeks and have about 9 weeks for flowering. you should be fine. =)


----------



## greetingsearthlings (Sep 26, 2011)

my snow white is one week into flowering, so far im loving it. i also got some nypd, aroura , papaya, but im saving those for other grows. ill post pics soon


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Sep 28, 2011)

Two of my swiss cheese seedlings got damaged in a storm last week and one of them only has about 1/20th of 1 of it's first true leaves left, I was wondering if anyone here could tell me how well the swiss cheese strain bounces back from hardship? cause it still seems to be growing taller and is still a lovely shade of green, just unbelievably damaged...


----------



## matatan (Oct 2, 2011)

1/5 of my ak48 germed. i sent an email and bam. replacement 5pack. 
i am now a nirvanna for lifer.


----------



## husalife (Oct 2, 2011)

matatan said:


> 1/5 of my ak48 germed. i sent an email and bam. replacement 5pack.
> i am now a nirvanna for lifer.


Great company indeed!


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 2, 2011)

matatan said:


> 1/5 of my ak48 germed. i sent an email and bam. replacement 5pack.
> i am now a nirvanna for lifer.


yeaa therye very great about customer service! kno many ppl that have had a problem and got refunds like that! =) attitude wont do that... =/


----------



## Feminiseed (Oct 20, 2011)

Thought you folks would like to know - if you follow Nirvana on Twitter they are now doing free shipping coupon code and discount codes! @seedportal is their name. I might try to snag todays code for myself though ^_^


----------



## newbie1122 (Nov 16, 2011)

ok I am planning on placing an order within a few days for a sweet tasting strain and a sativa strain. I could use some suggestions. I have done lots of research but could use some real world opinons. I have read part of this thread, but simply don't have the time to read all 108 pages today. 

The strains I am considering for a Sweet Taste are:
Bubblicious
Snow White
Swiss Cheese
Super Skunk
Venus Flytrap
Medusa

I am wondering which one would have the sweetest, smoothest taste. I am leaning towards Bubblicious or Snow White

For the Sativa strain I am considering:
Royal Flush
Eldorado
Full Moon
Haze #1
Jock Horror

With the sativa I am looking for an up, heady, get up and do something sort of high without the crash. Also something that will not have hermie problems

I plan on ordering regular seeds, not the fem seeds. 

Any comments are greatly welcome and will receive rep for your reply


----------



## TheGrotesque (Nov 16, 2011)

Here is Nirvana's Super Skunk....


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 18, 2011)

VERY nice super skunk brotha!!! i love to see nirvana's "skunk" strains grown out, (masterkush, super skunk, swiss cheese, venus, etc...),,,,
,
,
Im considering pulling my medusa seedling... its way too slow growing and seems to have nute lock or something. the nypd the same age is about 14 inches tall and is even topped at its 4th node and still that big. the white rhino is only a week old and its bigger than the medusa which is pushing 3.5 weeks. i had a medusa seed before this one out of the same pack not germinate either, first seed ive ever bought anywhere and it didnt germinate. sux too cuz im a huge nirvana fan and ive been dying to try medusa. i just had a volcano session of some of my Chrystal bud. its sooo super tasty, fruity and pungent. tastes great out of anything u smoke it in. even the leaves are straight fire out of the volcano! (the hash trim leaves i mean, not big fan leaves, lol.) I've gotta say i recommend chrystal over medusa any day of the week. medusa is the all time hardest to grow strain ive came across, even harder than the haze i grew so far. sux so bad... i want medusa damnit!! anyone else grow this strain??? has to be someone still around on here that has...


----------



## WolfScott (Nov 18, 2011)

Just dropping in to say hello! I will be back at it soon. I still say Feminized Aurora Indica is the Best strain, especially for Lower Back Pain!


----------



## mactheman (Nov 24, 2011)

for a sweet one try nirvana blue mystic


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Nov 24, 2011)

I just finished 7 nirvana blue mystics, got about 3-4 different phenotypes but the smoke was great on my favorite pheno. Look out for the blueberry-violet scented pheno's they got the most trichs.


----------



## sniffer (Nov 29, 2011)

matatan said:


> 1/5 of my ak48 germed. i sent an email and bam. replacement 5pack.
> i am now a nirvanna for lifer.


 until you harvest , lol


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 29, 2011)

Nirvana kicks ass about replacing bad stuff. just as long as u dont abuse it..
.
I have a few of thier strains going right now. i just harvested some Chrystal and Blackberry. the Chrystal is the best ive ever grown, my fav strain for sure. Blackberry was a bit more difficult but yielded quite heavily. the chrystal had much farther internode spaceing than the blackberry, but chrystal got good lighting because of its excellent flower/leaf ratio that way. blackberry was a lot more leafy and harder to trim, chrsytal was AMAZINGLY simple to trim. Chrystal is the only strain to keep up with White Castle so far with the THC level.  Both white castle and chrystal are covered in resin from top to bottom, even on the sun leaf stems. I just cant say enough about how much resin was on those two strains this year! Chrystal had a fruity, faintly cherry/citrus like smell. it had a pungent sweet taste to go along with it. White castle leaned a bit towards the piney skunky sweetness, with still a very fruity smell to it. Blackberry had a sharp spice background to its sweetness in the smell, it hasnt produced much in the taste department yet tho. Chrystal being the best, as said by many friends. I have NYPD, Medusa, and White Rhino all in veg right now. all are from nirvana feminized seed. medusa and nypd are a bit harder to grow than all of the other nirvana strains ive tried so far.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 12, 2011)

wow i just ordered the papaya and it comes with 10 freebies!!! weekend whopper too! less than $30 for 20 seeds shipped and all!!! o yeah!


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Dec 14, 2011)

Just an update on my chrystal grow... Out of the 9 I got 4 females... Currently 3 days away from being 4 weeks into flower and full of bud with 12 " colas.... 2 are sativa phenos, very tall , going on 6'.... I think they finally stopped growing vertically, Thank god because my 600 watt is damn near touching the ceiling...lol....

The other 2 are indica pheno, about a foot shorter than the other 2 and much bushier... Im growing under 1000 watts of hps (400 and 600 watter) and using ff's ocean forest mixed with roughly 30% happy frog and perlite in 5 gallon buckets...I vegged then for a little over 5 weeks... I water every 3rd day I give a full dose of tiger bloom (3 tsp) every other watering and 1 tsp in between.. Roughly every 3rd or 4th watering I add a tsp of growbig for added N to keep my ladies healthy and green... They seem to love their feed schedule...

Overall Im very happy with this strain and it looks like she's going to be a heavy yealder, I topped her and have 2 to 3 mains on each lady, So she takes well to topping also. Had a little problem with heat stress with one sativa lady and fried a couple leaves but she adapted well and made a full recovery...
I used to post pics on here back in 08 thru 09 but have recently been paranoid about it....


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Dec 14, 2011)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Nirvana kicks ass about replacing bad stuff. just as long as u dont abuse it..
> .
> I have a few of thier strains going right now. i just harvested some Chrystal and Blackberry. the Chrystal is the best ive ever grown, my fav strain for sure. Blackberry was a bit more difficult but yielded quite heavily. the chrystal had much farther internode spaceing than the blackberry, but chrystal got good lighting because of its excellent flower/leaf ratio that way. blackberry was a lot more leafy and harder to trim, chrsytal was AMAZINGLY simple to trim. Chrystal is the only strain to keep up with White Castle so far with the THC level. Both white castle and chrystal are covered in resin from top to bottom, even on the sun leaf stems. I just cant say enough about how much resin was on those two strains this year! Chrystal had a fruity, faintly cherry/citrus like smell. it had a pungent sweet taste to go along with it. White castle leaned a bit towards the piney skunky sweetness, with still a very fruity smell to it. Blackberry had a sharp spice background to its sweetness in the smell, it hasnt produced much in the taste department yet tho. Chrystal being the best, as said by many friends. I have NYPD, Medusa, and White Rhino all in veg right now. all are from nirvana feminized seed. medusa and nypd are a bit harder to grow than all of the other nirvana strains ive tried so far.



My chrystal grow is going great... And not even 4 full weeks in and the suger leaves are covered with chrystals...... I don't think this strain gets enough credit....


----------



## JustAnotherHead (Dec 14, 2011)

Grown quite a bit of Nirvana. Pretty solid mid level genetics. Only the pickiest of assholes will complain about their stuff. I am however having a problem with their AK 48. Shit wants to die on me so bad, very finicky about the nutes and PH. What the Bubblelicious loves, kills the AK 48. I think I could grow AK48 with no nutes at all and it would be ok. As soon as I feed it, it stutns and the leaves all twist, contort and grown the wrong shape.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm looking for a nirvana outdoor strain that is pest resistant, and you could leave in the woods somewhere for extended periods of time without checking up on them. I've been told Kaya Gold is good, but are there any other or is that the only one? Also I was wondering what tricks people use to keep the animals away from the plants without building a fence? Much thanks for some help and + rep.


----------



## karr (Dec 15, 2011)

Every time you go check on your plant take a piss in a circle around the plant. It helps keep some animals away for periods of time. You can also buy predatory animal piss to do the same. Don't use any fertilizer that has fish emulsion or mostly any organic, bears love to dig it up and look for fish.


As for nirvana, i like their jock horror, their full moon is awesome, the best high i have had to date. Not as full sativa as they say though. Snow white is another one of my favorites, a very clear observant high. Growing aurora indica now, little stunted to start because of a far off ph pen and too high of nutes, but should recover soon, roots look good.

Ak48 has indeed been a tough one. Very burn happy. Very ph picky too. It's better off in a good soil and just left alone really. I don't care for the ak smell once cured either. Yield is just ok, but fighting all the nutrient problems i had i cant be mad.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of Nirvana the band. The seed bank? Not so much.

They sent me a batch of Master Kush with fuckin' uneven, fucked up genetics. A bunch of crap from a crap seed bank. All seed banks are crap while we're at it.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 15, 2011)

JustAnotherHead said:


> Grown quite a bit of Nirvana. Pretty solid mid level genetics. Only the pickiest of assholes will complain about their stuff. I am however having a problem with their AK 48. Shit wants to die on me so bad, very finicky about the nutes and PH. What the Bubblelicious loves, kills the AK 48. I think I could grow AK48 with no nutes at all and it would be ok. As soon as I feed it, it stutns and the leaves all twist, contort and grown the wrong shape.


Hi, Picky asshole here. Sounds like you're having a great experience.


----------



## sonar (Dec 19, 2011)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> I'm looking for a nirvana outdoor strain that is pest resistant, and you could leave in the woods somewhere for extended periods of time without checking up on them. I've been told Kaya Gold is good, but are there any other or is that the only one? Also I was wondering what tricks people use to keep the animals away from the plants without building a fence? Much thanks for some help and + rep.


A lot of guys I know love Kaya Gold for outdoors. I never tried it though.

I use a hot pepper and garlic spray I make by putting a spoonful of cayenne and garlic powder in water and letter it soak a day or two then straining out the solids. Load into a spray bottle.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Dec 19, 2011)

sonar said:


> A lot of guys I know love Kaya Gold for outdoors. I never tried it though.I use a hot pepper and garlic spray I make by putting a spoonful of cayenne and garlic powder in water and letter it soak a day or two then straining out the solids. Load into a spray bottle.


Thanks for the info. I've decided to go with Kaya Gold due to its resistance to pest and harsh climates. This will be my first outdoor grow so any advice would be appreciated. Oh and I've been reading up on liquid fence A LOT, i'm definitely going to try that some people swear by it.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Dec 23, 2011)

I've talked to Nirvana about their Jock Horror auto's and they're saying it's perfectly stable? Has anyone grown this out since they restocked it?


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 23, 2011)

Blue mystics clones are 3 weeks into 12/12 schedule and flowering nicely. developing tricomes, had to put in a fan because of heat stress. [video=youtube;zZg8-jiM7jI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZg8-jiM7jI&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video] check from 1:45 on for footage of canopy and blue mystic close ups at 1:55 indica dom and sativa dom. this is before watering (water every 2 days)


what sucks is the more indica dominant plant is showing nute issues and the sativa dominant (both are hybrids but some show more indica) has been showing cal/mag issues for nearly a month, persists after cal/mag feedings so i believe they received root rot a while back that they have not recovered entirely from even after 2 transplants....


----------



## VitaminXxX (Jan 18, 2012)

great thread


----------



## JustAnotherHead (Jan 18, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'm a huge fan of Nirvana the band. The seed bank? Not so much.
> 
> They sent me a batch of Master Kush with fuckin' uneven, fucked up genetics. A bunch of crap from a crap seed bank. All seed banks are crap while we're at it.


I can't wait for the next Nirvana album.


----------



## Dank Hands (Jan 19, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'm a huge fan of Nirvana the band. The seed bank? Not so much.
> 
> They sent me a batch of Master Kush with fuckin' uneven, fucked up genetics. A bunch of crap from a crap seed bank. All seed banks are crap while we're at it.


Not sure what to say to that. You dont sound very happy in general.


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 19, 2012)

Dank Hands said:


> Not sure what to say to that. You dont sound very happy in general.


yeaa fuck that ungrateful pric... id love to see him come up with sum better/more stable genetics. wtf does uneven genetics even mean!? dumbass. how bout you leave my thread and. "while your at it" go suck a fat dick.


----------



## Tunes (Jan 24, 2012)

Here is Bubblelicious Sativa phenotype

and from same 5 pack of seeds i also got a Indica Phenotype shown below


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 24, 2012)

Tunes said:


> Here is Bubblelicious Sativa phenotype
> View attachment 2016604View attachment 2016609
> and from same 5 pack of seeds i also got a Indica Phenotype shown below
> View attachment 2016614View attachment 2016615View attachment 2016616View attachment 2016617


ive grown bubblicious a few times as well. =) i love it. that indica pheno looks fuckin BADASSSS man!!! wow! REALLY love the 1st and 2nd pic of the indica one. very nice... ya gotta do me a favorrrr tho... u should post those pics in my other thread i made. heres the link.

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/330370-whos-got-fostiest-buds-lets-373.html

ppl needa see these nirvana genetics. ppl always try 2 knock nirvana. and heres sum proof that nirvana's got sum bombbb genetics. =) u harvest her yet? or have any bud shots??


----------



## Tunes (Jan 24, 2012)

ya been smoking this strain for about a year now i clone so still have that strain going all other phenotypes i got were sativa
View attachment 2016875
Taste was exactly like bubblelicious gum more of a up head high and not as heavy of a bud...they were rock hard just not as heavy as Indica phenotype

Bud on right is sativa phenotype bud dry


----------



## endive (Mar 23, 2012)

Nirvana's Northern Light Autoflower, Plant NLA #3

Week 7 from Seed



Week 6 bloom, week 9 from seed.


Week 9 Bloom - At Harvest.

​ e.​


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 7, 2012)

nirvanas doin a special where they hide easter eggs all throughout their site. u get 1% off for each 1.. equaling 15% off anything.. im missing 1. sooo if any1 knows the other. please feel free to post if. it not.. well. heres 14% off for everybody else. =)

EA-4568721
EA-1809734
EA-0075476
EA-1645808
EA-9867765
EA-5593140
EA-9076331
EA-7789054
EA-0845631

EA-8532126
EA-3563442
EA-1665431
EA-8977344
EA-9546217


----------



## Dank Hands (Sep 13, 2012)

I havent posted in forever. I just wanted to give my respect to the creater of the thread while giving it a little bump. Keep this thread rolling! I go through the entire thread once every few months. I feel bad for not having any pics of my medusa from a year or 2 back. I havent seen 1 medusa post. The yield isnt amazing but its my favorite to smoke(tried WR, bub, papaya, Ice, BM, medusa). KEEP IT ROLLING! NIRVANA!


----------



## growone (Sep 13, 2012)

a double bump, my own quick salute to nirvana
grown out their PPP and california orange
give them their due, quite good quality and close to description, excellent value for the money


----------



## endive (Dec 11, 2012)

Of about 10-15 seeds I've only had two of these phenotypes (see my previous post). Taller & lankier than usual, very aggressive growth/bloom spurt after about 2nd week of blooming (week 5-6 from seed). Rich greens give way to purples about mid-way through bloom.

They finish larger too. The first pheno was over 60 grams, this below finished at over 94 grams.























​
A Nirvana favorite of mine for sure... Wish I could have cloned her...


 e.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Feb 7, 2013)

Does anybody know the germ rates, and male/female ratio for the reg AK 48's?


----------



## monkeybones (Feb 11, 2013)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> Does anybody know the germ rates, and male/female ratio for the reg AK 48's?


I had 4/6, kept the 2 most promising


----------



## sonar (Feb 13, 2013)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> Does anybody know the germ rates, and male/female ratio for the reg AK 48's?


male/female ratio on regular seeds on average is 50/50. Germination rates on seedbank seeds is around 90-95%.


----------



## MugsySiegel (Feb 16, 2013)

This is my third grow using Nirvana seeds I have grown Blue Mystic,Northern Lights and super Skunk every batch. I chose all three to alleviate my anxiety the NL was the best at that. Here is my current grow of 8 plants 2 Super Skunks,3 Blue Mystics,3 NL. The last two crops had a dismal yield of only 1.25 oz each under a 600 watt HPS. I had several mutations too mostly on the Blue mystic although two NL did it too,I included a pic of a current BM mutant it has these really wierd leaves and wont bud hardly at all. All these plants are 2 days past 3 weeks flowering currently with the tallest being a 3 ft tall by 3ft wide super skunk in the far right and back of the pics,I expect that one to put out like a cheerleader on prom night. Has anyone seen this leaf mutation before or any ideas what it is,its like its stunted badly. Also I ph my r/o water to 6.8 with nutes what do ya'll ph too when growing in soil? As you can see all the gals are huge the shortest is 30 inches and all were topped atleast twice some 4 times. I think they look pretty good for just at 3 weeks. Any input welcome!! THE MUTANT IS LAST PIC


----------



## monkeybones (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## MugsySiegel (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice looking nugs Monkeybones.


----------



## monkeybones (Feb 16, 2013)

sonar said:


> What's the odor like with AK-48? I've heard conflicting reports.


fruity/sweet with hints of spice


----------



## fil7 (Feb 17, 2013)

is there a nice nivana plant for outside
cheers


----------



## blindbaby (Feb 18, 2013)

i have the aurora. its really potent. i would like to grow with the wire too. looks like a good yield maker. not sure understand the how it works, tho.


----------



## yesum (Feb 18, 2013)

I have only grown a fem Northern Lights, but the plant and the high are first rate.

It was the frostiest of the strains I ran. Had white pistils still coming out of the top buds at 12 weeks of flower.... Thai influence?

I smoke for insomnia and anxiety and this looks like it well be a keeper. Just smoked it once.


----------



## mickythefish (Feb 21, 2013)

Iv'e grown 1 fem seed of kaya gold which was not too good, the only other strain i have grown is blue mystic which is a really nice plant too grow.
From regular seeds this plant can handle lots an lots of stress, very stable, really easy to grow, has nice high.
This is from my last harvest, 62cm plant yielded 3oz 5grm, grown in canna coco from clone.


----------



## fil7 (Feb 21, 2013)

has anybody tried white castle?? or any of there autos??
are easy to grow??
cheers fil7


----------



## gws35 (Feb 21, 2013)

The mutation youre showing is very common with most Nirvana strains these days, so its not your growing skills...my cuz has been using em for yrs and the quality has quickly gone downhill on most strains, ak48, AI to name two...(used to be good but no more) a high percentage of weedy, garbage plants...the only exception is bubblicious, a nice yielding, sweet beautiful strain..not the most potent but still very good...Nirvana needs to chuck most of their strains now and restart from scratch.....my cuz wont touch em now...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 21, 2013)

MugsySiegel said:


> This is my third grow using Nirvana seeds I have grown Blue Mystic,Northern Lights and super Skunk every batch. I chose all three to alleviate my anxiety the NL was the best at that. Here is my current grow of 8 plants 2 Super Skunks,3 Blue Mystics,3 NL. The last two crops had a dismal yield of only 1.25 oz each under a 600 watt HPS. I had several mutations too mostly on the Blue mystic although two NL did it too,I included a pic of a current BM mutant it has these really wierd leaves and wont bud hardly at all. All these plants are 2 days past 3 weeks flowering currently with the tallest being a 3 ft tall by 3ft wide super skunk in the far right and back of the pics,I expect that one to put out like a cheerleader on prom night. Has anyone seen this leaf mutation before or any ideas what it is,its like its stunted badly. Also I ph my r/o water to 6.8 with nutes what do ya'll ph too when growing in soil? As you can see all the gals are huge the shortest is 30 inches and all were topped atleast twice some 4 times. I think they look pretty good for just at 3 weeks. Any input welcome!! THE MUTANT IS LAST PIC
> View attachment 2528183View attachment 2528185View attachment 2528184View attachment 2528187


it happens from time to time id say. i had a chrystal that was kind of like that, it ended up being a waste of time. shame too thats probably my fav strain by them.
if u can, u should just try and clone all of them. then only keep the best ones as mothers. then u get the same nice plants each time. im geuss youve just been using new seeds each time?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 21, 2013)

gws35 said:


> The mutation youre showing is very common with most Nirvana strains these days, so its not your growing skills...my cuz has been using em for yrs and the quality has quickly gone downhill on most strains, ak48, AI to name two...(used to be good but no more) a high percentage of weedy, garbage plants...the only exception is bubblicious, a nice yielding, sweet beautiful strain..not the most potent but still very good...Nirvana needs to chuck most of their strains now and restart from scratch.....my cuz wont touch em now...


i wouldnt quite go that far... i still get some nice plants out of my nirvana seeds. honestly ive had about the same level of success with them all the way since 2004. you do find some keepers, and u do find some junk ones. but the prices are reasonable, and they have good customer service. if u let them know u had issues they will usually take care of you. theyve done it for me when i had issues with my medusa seeds not germinating.

i will agree that some of their strains have changed tho, like White Rhino. used to be better and more popular too. 
but some of the strongest stuff ive ever smoked, and some of the best growing plants ive had were from nirvana. i mean compared to some of these other companies right now like TCC, nirvana is golden. you just gotta look for your keepers just like most strains/breeders. ive grown from other companies too, dna, barneys, etc... they arent any better than nirvana really. just different selections


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 21, 2013)

fil7 said:


> has anybody tried white castle?? or any of there autos??
> are easy to grow??
> cheers fil7


White castle is great. good flavor and great yield. it grew very easy for me both times, not picky on nutes. trained out very good didnt stretch too far, nice close nodes, flowers in 9-10 weeks usually. nice all around mixed high. everyone i shared it with liked it a lot.
never had any of the autos.
venus flytrap, and wonder woman are both easy to grow and have other good qualities. the NL hybrids should all be easy too, like chrystal or straight NL. all of those are very easy grows, and yield great. venus and chrystal are both amazing smokes if u find the right phenotype.


----------



## MugsySiegel (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah the mutants were from the same packet, the two strains that repeatedly mutated were Blue Mystic and NL. The ones I had no prob with is the Super Skunk I have a clone that is 3 ft tall and wider than 3 ft across that looks like she will put out what the 6 other plants next to her will so I highly recommend it!!! I loved the NL smoke it just didnt yield good at all. I am gonna be trying some Serious seeds next.


----------



## LBH (Feb 25, 2013)

Had a buddy just run the super skunk for the second time and it was honestly a pretty big let down.

Nirvana is a great company, service and price wise but you need to be careful which flavor you pick.

the AK, swiss cheese and blue mystic are sure things but I've yet to smoke a super skunk, auruora, white rhino or papya that was enjoyable. I'm a stickler for flavor


----------



## alusash (May 6, 2013)

I've been quite happy with Nirvana in the past.
Ordered: Snow White
Citral
Jock Horror
Wonder Woman

Snow white was the the best for me. Got two really strong, but different pheno's. 
One was indica dom and the other sativa dom.
The sativa dom had a very fruity smell with loose bud structure and loads of small leaves.
The indica dom looked weak in the beginning and through veg, but when it hit 12/12 the buds just kept growing.
The indica dom was the girl i chose for outdoor growing.


----------



## sonar (Sep 8, 2013)

Snow White looks nice. See it is the Weekend Whopper this week and was looking into maybe picking a pack up. Anyone else have any experience with it?


----------



## growone (Sep 8, 2013)

i don't, but a bump to the thread, really a good thread for those of us doing the economy grows
i'll give a thumbs up for Nirvana's Cali-O and PPP, both were worth running
i am running an all nirvana cross, PPP x Cali-O, smells like Cali-0 but squat like the PPP mom


----------



## brotes grandes (Sep 9, 2013)

Done bubblelicious and rhino before and loved em big time,so much so I've just started a bubblelicious auto grow  . Have tried a few big name seed sellers before and nirvanas is top 3 for me.


----------



## revo68 (Oct 3, 2013)

Love Nirvana, subscribed


----------



## Dan Kone (Oct 3, 2013)

revo68 said:


> Love Nirvana, subscribed


Heard they just got raided. True?


----------



## sonar (Oct 5, 2013)

Dan Kone said:


> Heard they just got raided. True?


That's news to me if it is true. Their site is still up and they appear to still be in business.


----------



## growyurown (Oct 5, 2013)

Gypsy nirvana got busted on a shipment of seeds. Heard he got ratted on from dude outta Maine


----------



## blackrecluse (Oct 19, 2013)

bump. was about to order nl and ak.


----------



## J2M3S (Oct 19, 2013)

What is up with Nirvana no longer accepting credit cards. That will hurt thier sales for sure.


----------



## siouxme (Oct 23, 2013)

Nirvana and Gypsy Nirvana are separate. Nirvana = wide pheno seedbank. Gypsy = seed boutique, seedbay, i_cmag


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Oct 24, 2013)

Nirvana is doing just fine form what i understand... looks as tho they might drop their little own webshop tho. it just feels like it. they really could use a couple new strains honestly, even tho i love what they have. most folks dont understand how good nirvana really is.

I grew some Chrystal outdoor this year!! ill get some pics up asap... some of the leaves were almost black they were so dark purple!

i got a more sativa heavy pheno this time... it took until almost the end of october to fully ripen all the way. Amazing smell and taste, its sweet and floral!! very nice!! the high is fantastic, thats one of the best things about this strain. the yield was average on this pheno, was more quality over quantity. seems a bit more of the widow came thru on this one or maybe some of the thai in the NL. idk.

it reminded me that while its a very close call, very very close... chrystal still takes my overall vote for best strain. Venus Flytrap, and Raspberry Cough are the two strongest nirvana varieties ive smoked. never grew the cough myself tho. 

nirvana still kicks ass. whoever asked about ak and nl i would suggest chrystal over NL. just better overall imo. ive seen some huge ak48 plants. biggest ive ever seen, next to super silver haze outdoor. amazing.


----------



## dukeofprunes (Nov 26, 2013)

Lovely AK48 flowered in 60 days. Easy to grow. Clone of the best pheno from a 5pack of fem seeds. Love it


----------



## dukeofprunes (Nov 26, 2013)

Terrific Aurora Indica flowered in 66 days. Hearty plant! Lotsa of trichs. Dense colas. Clone of the best pheno from a 5pack of fem seeds. A winner!!!

View attachment 2907763View attachment 2907764View attachment 2907765


----------



## DR.Greenhands (Jan 8, 2014)

awsome job on that grow man! i use cfl's also and know the deal


----------



## DR.Greenhands (Jan 8, 2014)

love nirvana


----------



## Dabolili (Jan 16, 2014)

Norther Lights .


----------



## onemooretime (Jan 20, 2014)

http://

Bubblisious and Maser Kush


----------



## Andrew Casinelli (Feb 28, 2016)

https://imageshack.com/i/pm6NuxXEj
Here is a link to my 10 site diy undercurrent with 7 plants in it. 2k HPS 8x4 tent.
Papaya on the left and jock horror on the right.


----------



## Andrew Casinelli (Feb 28, 2016)




----------

